# Marijuana Seeds



## potroastV2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS


*These Companies Ship there seeds*


Nirvana Shop - Excellent prices, including indoor / outdoor strains, feminized, White seeds, Medical seeds
Golden Seed - Our excellent friends at goldenseed which makes the contests successful

If you are a seed company and are able to provide references and a sample batch of seeds for a contest please pm me. More to be added, our contest sponsors will be added once we verify the seeds were received. 

As 2 of our users were ripped off from there money , please do not post names of companies other then the ones listed here. Doing so will result in a removal of the post and a possible ban.
 
*The Companies Below are NOT recomended
*I will not be linking to these sites as I do not endorse them if you want to find their address you will have to google them.


BC BUD DEPOT
WWMS (until further notice)
Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds



> BC BUD Depot riped me off for a large order this year. They have a bad record of not shipping your seeds after they get your money.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 21, 2006)

anyone had any experience or feedback on WeedFarmer as a source??


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 21, 2006)

My friend just recieved an envalope from england. I will let you guys know in a couple hours what came in it.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 21, 2006)

hey Widow....luv your stuff....its all great. I am excited about my efforts....have ordered Top44 and BigBud.....any thoughts on the difficulty to these choices?


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 21, 2006)

tahoe58 said:


> hey Widow....luv your stuff....its all great. I am excited about my efforts....have ordered Top44 and BigBud.....any thoughts on the difficulty to these choices?


I grew Big bud once. I liked it. I wish I still had the strain.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 21, 2006)

I didnt get 10 seeds though. 



I got 18 seeds!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks Widow. how cool is that - serious bonus!! all the best of luck in the days, weeks ahead.


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey rollitup, You can update your list.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 26, 2006)

those guys are just in the middle of setting up there checkout system I will add them as soon as they are ready.


----------



## greenmonster (Oct 4, 2006)

that is the STEALTH'iest' ship method I ever seen! Awesome! thanks for posting that pic W.Widow. Im going crazy literally trying to get just a few seeds for my first time grow.. but i think im going to order from nirvana and a few other companies just to hedge my bet


----------



## tahoe58 (Oct 9, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Oct 16, 2006)

Yoo what up that Nirvana sait is cool i work 2econd year with them they have a lot to offer.
)and they're staelth delivery is very good idea


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Oct 26, 2006)

I went through nirvana and their shit was good. Loved the stealth shipping, and would recommend it. large selection and great prices, two things that i love!!!!!!!!!!!!! they will always get my business


----------



## paul12 (Oct 30, 2006)

I ordered mine from Buydutchseeds.com. It was my first online purchase of seeds, so naturally I was sceptical and nervous. All seeds were delivered in tack and stealthy. I can hardly wait until April. I would recommend this site to anyone. Seeds are a little more expensive than other sites, but I've heard nothing beats dutch quality.


----------



## hi420 (Nov 16, 2006)

hey guys what up i live in virginia and was wondering a site that would ship seeds to the us because im sick of buying and wanna start growing my own bud


----------



## medicineman (Nov 17, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Whenever I click on goldenseed, it reverts me back to rollitup. Whats up with that


----------



## hi420 (Nov 18, 2006)

ah thank you very much


----------



## caveson (Nov 18, 2006)

Is it safe to order seeds online?


----------



## bigballin007 (Nov 18, 2006)

what are they going to charge you with if their sent in someone elses name? Just have them mailed to a safe addy not where your growing and you will be good!


----------



## onedge (Nov 23, 2006)

Widow, who did you order those seeds from? I might be dense, but it wasn't clear to me.


----------



## hi420 (Nov 26, 2006)

has anyone ever ordered from everyonedoesit.com


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Nov 26, 2006)

tahoe58 said:


> anyone had any experience or feedback on WeedFarmer as a source??


~
Hey those guys at WeedFarmer are reckless pot heads. I would throw caution to the wind when ordering from them. Buddy of mine placed an order against my will after all I had told him about WeedFarmer, and guess what showed up with his seeds? POT! Like I said they are reckless pot heads. Do you really want pot showing up at your house, and possibly the feds. because the feds. & customs smelled the weed coming from your package?

~


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Nov 26, 2006)

caveson said:


> Is it safe to order seeds online?


Yes it is safe! Just don't order any pot with your seeds!

The Federal Government does not seek out people buying seeds online. That is the least of their worries. They want the dealers not the buyers. Just ask Marc Emery! Customs will search only if your name and address is incorrect or looks suspicious, so best to use your real name and address.

People worry way to much! Your more apt to get busted through the electric comapany, not the Feds. or Customs!


----------



## Sublime757 (Nov 26, 2006)

i placed an order to Highgrade recently and im waiting for there arrival. i sent cash via global priority mail so i hope they dont try and fuck me.


----------



## Bong Patrol (Nov 28, 2006)

Is that highgrade-seeds.com?
I have ordered from them before. They always send out what you order, but can be slow at times. But what the hey, I got what I ordered!


----------



## JB_420 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just got my seed shipment in today from Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. and got my 10 super skunk seeds delivered with stealth, and the seeds came inside a pair of gloves in the box. This was shipped to Ontario Canada for those who are eery on ordering seeds


----------



## MightyBuddha (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com or https://www.buydutchseeds.com?


----------



## Mark24688m (Dec 3, 2006)

Anybody know of any sites in the US?


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 4, 2006)

Mark24688m said:


> Anybody know of any sites in the US?


Now that is funny! Why not start your own? You'll be the first!

Why Not Try Cannabis Seeds at Auction!


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok, now I gone and done it! Swore I wouldn't, but I did. I went away from my norm and ordered seed from PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ] . Now it's the wait and see what happens game! I'll keep you posted.

I ordered:

Mexican Sativa (I Like to mix things around a bit).
PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ]

White Widow (I was getting low).
PlanetSkunk [ Superior Genetics - Worldwide Delivery ] 

They are Located:
PlanetSkunk
1 Mandarin Street
Orange, New South Wales 0101
Australia

Anyway my Norm is Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online They always deliver what I order. A little slow at times but they deliver!


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey Everyone!
How many seed banks really take care of you when your seeds don't Grow? You spend your hard earned money just to get seeds that won't grow!

Well my friends over at HighGrade-Seeds.com went way out of their way to take care of me. Earlier this year I purchased some seed. Ok, a lot of seed from HighGrade-Seeds.com and for some reason my Hash Plant seeds didn't sprout. Could it had been something I did wrong? Maybe. Anyway I wrote to them explaining my problem, and without hesitation they wrote me back and said that new seed is on it's way! Cool I said!

This isn't the first time I purchased seeds from them. I have made many, no several, no wait, a shit load of purchases from them in past, and they always delivered without a hitch. So next time you want seed, please consider my friends over at HighGrade-Seeds.com.

Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online 


~


----------



## id_unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

is there anyone that can give me a quick legal overview about buying seeds if you live in the US. I'm a college student and plan on purchasing AeroGarden but I don't exactly want to get busted on my first attempt. I figure I'll keep cloning after I successfully grow the first batch. But maybe I don't what I'm talking about (I just started today!) but a little advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shortys6934 (Dec 8, 2006)

yo im wondering about growing big bud in the aerogarden, i would have to start the flowering stage at around 4 weeks, then i will throw a 1000 watt metal halide on the plants. my boy said big buds should yield around a pound for each plant. i dont know about this aerogarden though it seems kinda wack sons somebody holla back much love 
happy smokin


----------



## blackout (Dec 12, 2006)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


bc bud depot,fucked me around for ages,i did get seeds,not what i ordered and some months later,i think they sent some to get rid of my constant emails telling them what i thought of there service or lack of it,and i was not polite in the end i was very nasty in fact,then after i had forgotten all about the pricks ,i got some,supriseed me as i had said some pretty nasty things,but no i would never order from them again,i am waiting for an aussie seed bank to open up,that will make my day.


----------



## rielthing69 (Jan 10, 2007)

I would highly recommend buydutchseeds.com. Seeds showed up in approx. 2 weeks to U.S. in stealthy garden glove packaging. I do not know if these seeds are viable due to the fact that weather has not permitted for planting yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

widow maker,i'm thinking of ordering from nirvana,is this safe?i just don't want anyone to come a knocking


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 28, 2007)

nirvana is our site sponsor and 80% of the people that use this forum order from nirvana, I have checked them out personally along with widow maker. There do stealthy shipments and orders usually come with more seeds then you actually order.

John just a quick note, I am going to change your username you should not user your email as your username unless you want to get spammed all to hell. PM me a new username you want and I will change it for you.


----------



## Chalrie (Jan 29, 2007)

> Anyone order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com or https://www.buydutchseeds.com?


I ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds a couple days ago. Big bud strand. They had some promo where they would send you 10 extra seeds for every order so I&#8217;m expecting 20...shipped same day. Should be a week or so but when I get em&#8217; ill get back to the thread to confirm if they are legit or not.


----------



## waterpolo420 (Feb 1, 2007)

i just recently ordered seeds for the first time from nirvana, and today i recieved my package... opened.. and resealed with two staples... when i opened it inside all i had was a paper saying requested pencil sample... with no pencil... it brought down my high pretty fat... so sad.. :' ( my guess is the delivery guys took them..


----------



## Celticman (Feb 1, 2007)

That sucks!
Currently waiting for my "requested pencil sample"
I just hope that customs aren't in the business of collecting these pencils!

Celticman


----------



## Stoney (Feb 7, 2007)

liked nirvana's site, but says they don't ship to my country..


----------



## nongreenthumb (Feb 7, 2007)

maybe they dont know which stonerville you meant


----------



## Stoney (Feb 7, 2007)

guess not..lol


----------



## FreePhx (Feb 7, 2007)

Anyone in America having success with Nirvana? The web site states they do not ship to America, but.... 

Any suggestions for online seeds being shipped to America?

I have PLENTY of mexi commercial seeds (100s and 100s from last couple QPs)- I am using to "test" the grow room. Looking to purchase quality seeds in a couple of weeks.


----------



## smokenchoke310 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have used weedfarmer.com and weedseedshop.com. These seemed to work for me and my friends pretty well.


----------



## AetvsDominvs (Feb 7, 2007)

Too bad about Nirvana's issues with getting jacked in the mail. In the mean time I will palce a few orders from some others to check reliability; tomorrow 2/8, as follows:

In the NL,
&bull; Marijuana Seeds, Cheap Cannabis Seeds (weed seeds)
I will order 1 pack White Widow

and

In BC,
Peak Seeds
I will order 1 pack Skunkberry

It seems to me that if you are in the states (as I am) it would be best to order from BC if only for the shorter delivery time, but it seems that most of the reliable purveyors of fine genetics are in Europe. Any comments on the cause of this?

I will report back to this thread.

(If anyone knows anything BAD about either of these guys, let me know!)


----------



## FreePhx (Feb 7, 2007)

seeds from Holland are obviously due to the relaxed views on Cannabis and its status as decriminalized. There are TONS of seed dealers around Amsterdam and Haarlam - Even in the flower markets they sell kind bud cannabis seeds. It is just "normal" there. And when im there, i feel "Normal".

England is starting to get that way too - recently Cannabis was reclassified as a very very low concern. Seeds are now starting to be sold as curiousity items not intended for germination (but they will). Germinated seeds are against the law in England currently. 

Canada is not decriminalized or reclassified - they have just agreed not to enforce the laws "heavily". I interpret this as meaning - if your just growing for yourself, your fine. If your making mad cash off it, they might/will bust you.

Shitty times have hit Canadian seed sellers with attempts of American goverment trying to extradite sellers who deal to America. This sucks more for the seller then the buyer, and lessens the number of willing sellers. Canadian goverment hasnt laughed this case out of court (yet), and is probably being pressured into making a deal for US $$. European goverments (Holland/England) are not as easily pressured into these types of deals and have proven to be "right" with the relaxed views of cannabis.


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 12, 2007)

Marijuana-seeds.nl

looks good. I don't know how good it actually is.


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 4, 2007)

MrBaker said:


> Marijuana-seeds.nl
> 
> looks good. I don't know how good it actually is.


for sure not cheap, i gone stick with nirvana, been my winning horse so far


----------



## 8}cronic{8 (Mar 10, 2007)

even in the us they ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2007)

hey! people i've been getting mail with the corners opened about 2 fingers wide,enough to see or feel whats inside,and i haven't ordered anything yet!so please be careful,mine interest was for medicial,now i guess i will just pass on the whole deal.is someone watching this site? please be careful


----------



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Mar 11, 2007)

You probably have the DEA, FEDS., State Police, County sherriff, and the local police all watching you!!!! Better be looking over your back all the time because they are out to get you! lol

You haven't ordered seeds yet and your already freaking out! God I hate to be in your shoes! Good Luck!


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 11, 2007)

lol considering u have made 2 posts on this site... one was this post here i doubt anyone found you through here.


----------



## blackout (Mar 12, 2007)

maybe he is one?


----------



## copwhite (May 2, 2007)

Nirvana is a rip-off. They told me they got my money, and then I never heard from them again. They refuse to reply to my many e-mails. I'm very disappointed. I'm beginning to think that anyone that has anything positive to say about them are just phonies planted by Nirvana to get people to buy into their scam.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 2, 2007)

This is the first complaint we have heard about nirvana, everyone who has ordered gets what they ordered and then some, go look and see what happened use your order id and the program looks up in the database to see if it was shipped.


----------



## 7xstall (May 2, 2007)

maybe you're thinking of gypsy nirvana?? have heard little good about them.

i have placed and received 2 orders from Nirvana - no problems - nothing extra. had never heard of them till i came here. order 1 is very nice stuff, i was very surprised/happy so i ordered something else just to see what they've got...






.


----------



## castewalpha (May 2, 2007)

I ordered some seeds from phantasy seeds. I found them on High Times website so I thought that they were ok to order from. After 4 weeks had passed I emailed them and they said to be patient. 3 more weeks went by and I emailed them again and they said that they would be sending my order the following week. They did not send my order and they never answered another email. I ordered from BC Bud Depot and got my seeds, but it took 6 weeks. 2 of the seeds were crushed in shipping-I emailed them not expecting the seeds to be replaced but they sent me 4 new seeds. I have ordered from dopeseeds and nirvana and have had very good experiences with them.


----------



## roman23 (May 26, 2007)

hey all guys i wanna ask you if this web is good or bullshit Marijuana Seeds, Cannabis Seeds Online and if any body have seeds for sale i am from london ontario let me know ..email me thx RomanCZ


----------



## iminsideurmind (Jun 17, 2007)

so does nirvana ship 2 the states?


----------



## good2bkind (Jul 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if it's safe to ship to a PO Box?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 5, 2007)

Not really, most places make you show ID when you get a PO Box. So if there is a problem they know who you are. I could be wrong but last I knew you had to show ID to get one of them.


----------



## daddychrisg (Jul 16, 2007)

Why does no one respond to the question "does Nirvana ship to the states"???? Do they, or don' they?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 16, 2007)

yes they do


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2007)

there are those places that you can rent a mailbox and they give you an address, not a po box. Some ask for ID some do not.


----------



## pothead6 (Jul 20, 2007)

we used to have a po box u just went into the postal place with a key and unlocked ur box and there was ur mail


----------



## Shook (Jul 20, 2007)

Im ordering from HES trading tomorrow, they had really nice customer service, and if i remember ill let you know how it went heres their site:

Outdoor


----------



## hybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey guys!

First off, Im totaly clueless to this stuff. My parents hit the ganja but I happen to be predisposed to being sick or allergic to it.

In any case someone I know and I got to talking about the UNION movie thing thats been circulating and I got kind of interested in just how this cult thing goes and how deep it really is.

So I started researching. I have to say that if some people put as much effort into growing food as you guys do growing weed..............we wouldnt have any hungry people in the world.

Anyways, am I crazy or do people really pay 20,000 EUROS for 10 seeds?

Nirvana has that price up for seeds...........I found that kind of bizarre and really I find it kind of hard to believe anyone is paying that.

Im learning you guys are quite a bit smarter than the public gives credit for. That and I honestly think that alcohol is much more destructive than any marijuana.


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Jul 26, 2007)

MightyBuddha said:


> Anyone order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com or https://www.buydutchseeds.com?


Just a word of warning, these guys are scammers through and through (amsterdammarijuanaseeds)......I went online and purchased a packet of 10 seeds for $143 US and the idiots sent me a reply saying that the credit card wasn't accepted....and yet they still took the money for it.....

luckily i was able to fight the charge on my card and recieved the full amount back.....but it is the point of it all.....why have a company that lies to you

I then recently sent them a "pleasent" little e-mail asking if there was any other way to order seeds from them....asking if they can accept COD orders and they replied with saying that the *only *way that they do orders is strictly cash....but here is where it gets wierd......they said to send the money in a birthday card wishing them a Happy Birthday....and have the card placed in a vacuum sealed baggie.....at any rate i would *never* deal with them again 

BW


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jul 28, 2007)

ei yo homezzz how da fuck can i sign out of this mother fuvkin' post
and where is the ATTACH button on tge private msg ing ?????

HOLAAAAAA


----------



## shamegame (Jul 28, 2007)

_____GAME_____ said:


> ei yo homezzz how da fuck can i sign out of this mother fuvkin' post
> and where is the ATTACH button on tge private msg ing ?????
> 
> HOLAAAAAA


You've got to be kidding me....


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 28, 2007)

shamegame said:


> You've got to be kidding me....


yo no habla internet gangsta?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jul 29, 2007)

u don't even know how haard it is on me smokin' that shit 
tryin' to think


----------



## oneyearorange (Jul 31, 2007)

I read in some places nirvana does not ship to the US and i read in some places that they do. Can more than one person let all of us who are asking know whether or not nirvana ships to the US. Thank you very much. Oh and if I do use Nirvana will it be safe to use my credit card?


----------



## BobMarley81 (Aug 3, 2007)

hybrid said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First off, Im totaly clueless to this stuff. My parents hit the ganja but I happen to be predisposed to being sick or allergic to it.
> 
> ...


 whats the point of this post


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 3, 2007)

It seems he didnt think to change that comma to a decimal point.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 12, 2007)

hybrid remember it is easier to descriminate than to educate. 

i don't here it talk about here but planet skunk has good seeds and you get free shit. ship to the usa discreetly also


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 12, 2007)

Who here uses a pre-paid visa from the US to purchase seeds over seas? Who uses cash, and who uses a cashiers check? Any tips out there?


----------



## JDiddy (Aug 12, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Who here uses a pre-paid visa from the US to purchase seeds over seas? Who uses cash, and who uses a cashiers check? Any tips out there?


I used my visa debit card over the internet with Dr. Chronic, who's been in the business for like 20 years, and it was in my PO Box (Eastern US) in 4 days from G.Britain. They didn't have a freebie thing going at the time, a few months ago, but their prices for Nirvana, Mandala, etc seem cheaper than actually getting those seeds from the breeders themselves. They also have like 50 other breeders to choose from Lowryder, Dutch Passion, DNA Genetics...blah, blah, blah. I got Widow Skunk(DeSjamaan)and Sk #1(Seedsman)for like $18ea.+s/h, (10 Seeds of SK#1 and 12 WidowSkunk-which is a cross of WhiteWidow, duh, and Island Sweet Skunk-ISS) and they all germed nicely, and 80% (of 22 seeds) were females too. I smoked some of them prematurely, but they are both sweet tasting, with a happy buzz, although it does depend on each individual's brain chemistry as to how a certain strain can "affect" you. By the way, I think Seed Boutique is good also, formerly Gypsy Nirvana, pretty much the same as Dr. Chronic, but you have to send them either cash or a blank International MO. Check out both of their websites, they're F'ing awesome.


----------



## JDiddy (Aug 12, 2007)

Shook said:


> Im ordering from HES trading tomorrow, they had really nice customer service, and if i remember ill let you know how it went heres their site:
> 
> Outdoor


Yeah, I heard HES is good too. They seem very legit, like almost corporate.


----------



## newbud (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, great info on this thread!!!! Just want to double check this one, i live in Australia and have been thinking anout ordering seeds online. this info posted by VOTE 2 LEGALISE has anyone used these guys? i cant believe there is a seed bank in Oz!!! 

They are Located:
PlanetSkunk
1 Mandarin Street
Orange, New South Wales 0101
Australia

If so i am very keen to try this one out. Cheeeeerrrsss


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Aug 12, 2007)

i only use planet skunk now and would testify to their product btw vote is a god among men when it comes to breeding


----------



## newbud (Aug 12, 2007)

Great, i am trying with bag seed but really want to order some. cheers allmeat!!!


----------



## potpimp (Aug 16, 2007)

I have to throw in another plug for Peak Seeds here. PeakSeedsBC This was my first time buying over the net; heck it was my first time buying pot seeds! I sent them a $100 bill, wrapped in a sheet of paper. It took a few weeks but I got my seeds, a beautiful bunch of Blueberry!! I just got them planted today. I know it's late in the season but these will be grown indoor/outdoor as needed. Props to Peak Seeds! I also ordered some Big Bud from Nirvana yesterday - absolutely because of their rep on here.


----------



## hybrid (Aug 19, 2007)

So is there an updated list of who is actually trust worthy here or something?

A wandering thread with a few people with little to no post count doesnt make me feel any better about anything.

I know with my post count, anything I say about money leaving your hands should be taken with a grain of caution

Id like to see a list of seedbanks that have a great reputation based on votes total.


----------



## JDiddy (Aug 19, 2007)

hybrid said:


> So is there an updated list of who is actually trust worthy here or something?
> 
> A wandering thread with a few people with little to no post count doesnt make me feel any better about anything.
> 
> ...


For US peeps....Dr.Chronic, Seed Boutique, & Seedbay(an auction site like ebay) got my vote. Type 'em into your browser and see for yourself......


----------



## Where am i? (Aug 19, 2007)

Do any good sites use paypal?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes they do, you have just gotta know which one does it.


----------



## Where am i? (Aug 20, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Yes they do, you have just gotta know which one does it.


Could you tell me which one does? Cause I have checked nirvana and all the other suppored websites.


----------



## DMG3528 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know I dont have any peeps and very few post's, but I will absolutly stand behind 
marijuana-seeds.nl
Great company.Website is easy to navigate, ordering phase is easy, and most of all I have recieved my seeds everytime with in 10 days from my order.
I have ordered prob. 150 seeds from them and got all of them.
About a 94% germ. rate. The others died at my hand I think.
So there ya go.
Now I have a question for anybody willing to reply with info.
How about Dope-seeds.com?
They have some I want and was wondering if any one has used them?
I know buy a little batch and see, Well that seems like a big waste of time and an increase in chance of getting busted.
So if no replys I will just stay with my guys.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 20, 2007)

Haven't heard of them before, what seeds did you want from there?


----------



## DMG3528 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was looking for GreenHouse seeds,some Mandala,and some Big Bhudda


----------



## JDiddy (Aug 20, 2007)

DMG3528 said:


> I know I dont have any peeps and very few post's, but I will absolutly stand behind
> marijuana-seeds.nl Great company."
> 
> Yeah, that one looks pretty awesome too....by "peeps" I mean USA peeps, as in American People, most of the "peeps" on this site aren't even from the US.
> ...


----------



## oneyearorange (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey everybody. I ordered seeds from nirvana and they sent me an email saying that it was getting shipped on the 5th of this month. 8/5/07. I have not recieved them yet. Should I be worried. today is 8/22/07. I payed credit card and live in boston MA. Can someone give me any info on this. Some restasurance would be great. I wouldnt even mind someone letting me know that i have been screwed so that way i can order from some were else. When i say screwed im not blaming just nirvana. Thank every one and enjoy smoking.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah you got screwed but that was just cus they nirvana seeds They should send them out to you, its just usually a matter of time. Could be a few weeks.


----------



## oneyearorange (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank's nongreenthumb. But why is Nirvana no good. Are theere seeds of poor quality. If they are, where would a better place to order from that will deliver to Boston. I dont really like the idea of ordering from a place that is kind of a middle man. Where they send you seeds they themselves got from different places. I was thinking Amsterdam but then at the last minute I saw some guy writeing a post about them ripping him off when he used his credit card. He said they took the money but never sent him seeds and told him that they never recieved payment. I dont know if this is true or not so I went with Nirvana cuz I am a first timer and didnt want to pay an arm and a leg just yet. One last thing so you think that even though its been 18 days I will still get my seeds?


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 23, 2007)

Dr Chronic worked for me..I live on the west coast and I recieved my package in 3 days..No Joke..GL


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2007)

daddychrisg said:


> Dr Chronic worked for me..I live on the west coast and I recieved my package in 3 days..No Joke..GL


Damn!! Now *thats* the way business should be done. Why are these companies taking so long to ship seeds; it's not like they are building hi-tech stuff for you, just counting seeds, packing them discretely, putting your name on them and so on. 

I did get an email from Nirvana about three days ago that said they had taken my order to their "depot" to be sent out. I assume they are taking it to another counrty; packages or letters sent from the Netherlands would certainly be on the top of the suspicion list. I've already got some in the ground so I'm not sweating it.

Look at it this way tho, it's hottern hell out there right now and considering the lights, pumps, fans, CO2 boost bucket, aerators, and anything else you have to plug in, it generates heat and you don't want that. It's pretty much too late already to grow outdoors and in a few weeks it'll be nice weather again and you won't have to worry so much about the extra heat.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2007)

I got my seeds in today from Nirvana. You won't believe the clever packaging!! These guys are first class all the way. The seeds are even in a tiny little zip lock bag with a pot leaf on the side, LOL. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 24, 2007)

*I got my seeds in today from Nirvana. You won't believe the clever packaging!! These guys are first class all the way. The seeds are even in a tiny little zip lock bag with a pot leaf on the side, LOL. I'm a happy camper.

*_Very nice, will you order from them again, or will you try another company?_


----------



## oneyearorange (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok potpimp and daddychrisg. Can you both tell me how long ago you ordered your seeds from nirvana and whether or not you live in the US. Only becuase it has been 20 days since they said they were shippping my seeds. How did you get yours in three days potpimp? Thats crazy. Some help would be great. Should I be worrieed? Should I contact Nirvana and tell them I never recieved my seeds?


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 24, 2007)

I have not ordered from Nirvana, nor do I think I ever will. Dr chronic is the only place I have ever ordered from, and they have so much selection, including Nirvana, and the dude has been supplying seeds around the world for 20 years I hear...So, it is hard to order from anyone else with that rep. and variety..I think 14 days is the average wait for someone living in the states....GL, let us know what happens...


----------



## oneyearorange (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh sorry bro I read the qoute you posted as if they werre your words. I was wondering how you two both got your shit at the same time from the same place. My bad. I will definatly let y'all know what happens. Hopefully I get them today. Day 20 of waiting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2007)

oneyearorange said:


> Oh sorry bro I read the qoute you posted as if they werre your words. I was wondering how you two both got your shit at the same time from the same place. My bad. I will definatly let y'all know what happens. Hopefully I get them today. Day 20 of waiting.




i'd send them a polite email saying you are concerned. i've never dealt with them but i've heard nothing but good things. especially in cases such as yours. 20 days seems like a long wait.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 26, 2007)

Oneyearorange it took me about 3 weeks to get mine from Nirvana, not bad considering they are coming from another country. I could post a pic of how it was packaged and where it came from but that might not be the smartest thing to do since they ship a lot of seeds to the US. Anything coming from the Netherlands throws up a big red flag at the US Customs. Nirvana went to a lot of trouble to take my seeds to another country and they were packaged the ultimate in discretion, not tucked in cardboard. Let's just say that you'll be impressed and very surprised when you get them. By all means let them know you paid for your seeds and haven't gotten them yet; I'm sure they will take care of you. BTW, I ordered Jorge Cervantes' "Ultimate Grow DVD" the day before I ordered the seeds. The DVD was shipped from Illinois and I got the seeds 2 days before the DVD; go figure.


----------



## daddychrisg (Aug 26, 2007)

*I ordered Jorge Cervantes' "Ultimate Grow DVD" the day before I ordered the seeds. The DVD was shipped from Illinois and I got the seeds 2 days before the DVD; go figure.

*_How do you like that video? _


----------



## potpimp (Aug 27, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet. I'm leaving tomorrow morning for vacation so I won't get to see it until I get back. I saw the trailer and it looks like it will be super. I'm just a little disappointed with the customer service.


----------



## oneyearorange (Aug 31, 2007)

Alright guys. I'm sure your all wondering what happend with Nirvana and I. So I wrote them an email saying I had not recieved my seeds and it has been 20 somthing days. I also asked if they could track my package. They wrote me back and told me no of course they could not track my package becuase I didnt pay the extra 3 dollars for registered mail. They also asked me if I was sure that I didnt recieve a small white package. So I had to write back saying no I have not recieved any mail like that. Also they are not very spesific about what registered mail is on there web site. I am from the states. Most places you order anything from has a tracking number and you dont have to pay some extra money for it. They said when you get the registered mail only they can track your product any ways. Piont of the story is after three or four e-mail back and fourth of them making it sound like no way in hell could it be there fault. They sent me an email saying they would resend my purchase. I got an email today saying it was on step 5 of 7. Why do I get the feeling that theese places try to screw people out of money every once in a while when they can get away with it. Especially if there is no way you could ever prove that this is what they were doing.


----------



## oneyearorange (Sep 1, 2007)

All I know is If I receive my package. Better yet packages I will be happier than a pig in shit. I will definitely give nirvana there credit where credit is do. Just hopefully they prove that I can be a skeptic sometimes.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nirvana is usually pretty good about re-sending seeds, worst case scenario and they don't send it out just shoot me a pm and I will send an email for you.


----------



## JDiddy (Sep 5, 2007)

If you go to Dr. Chronic's site, he explains on the "about us" page, how long he's been in business etc., he has Nirvana and many other breeders (usually at prices cheaper than the breeders), the shipping is cheap, and he's in Britain. Nirvana themselves are one of the couple breeders who send from Holland, most of the Dutch breeders don't send to the US themselves. And not that Britain's better, but I guarantee you that the US Postal Customs looks at alot more letters from the Dutch, than they do from the British to see what's inside, and they just throw the shit in the trash can when they do find it cuz it's too expensive for them to prosecute us "small" people for such measley shit. All the guys I've read on here about Dr. Chronic are right cuz I got mine from him in like 4-5 days tops, after paying them with my debit card. Nirvana seems cool though too, and it's probably worth it to pay the extra cash for registered mail cuz our so called "better automated postal system" in the US is not necessarily mistake free nor faster unless you go registered. I've been burned a few times by others in Canada and Holland because I stupidly sent cash by first class mail to the paranoid fucks who don't take return receipt, international MO's, and/or registered mail etc, just cuz what's his face, Marc Emory got arrested and sent to the US for prosecution, which I think the US lost that case hopefully. But customs looks at first class mail too actually so whatever. I think it's better to go registered and/or priority mail cuz it's faster and doesn't necesarily get checked that much. I'm just glad I found the Doctor thanks to rollitup's cool ass website. Plus since Nirvana has freebies sometimes too, and you can now use plastic to make transactions, I'll probably order something small from them to start even though I know it might take a freakin' month to get here....


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 6, 2007)

Keep it Chronic!


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 6, 2007)

yea i just ordered mine from the doc..on the 28th then just got um a couple days ago..pretty fast!!


----------



## copwhite (Sep 7, 2007)

How did you pay and what kind of seeds did you order??


----------



## vince (Sep 8, 2007)

is it me or are the price of seeds seems pricey?

arent clones better to start with?


----------



## 000420 (Sep 8, 2007)

vince said:


> is it me or are the price of seeds seems pricey?


it's just you.........


----------



## LosRetardos (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Have Any Of You Tried WeedFarmer.com?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 9, 2007)

Well??? Did you get your stuff yet?


----------



## LosRetardos (Sep 9, 2007)

potpimp said:


> Well??? Did you get your stuff yet?


I Havent Ordererd Any Thing Yet,They Have Good Prices...But I Dont Know If I Should Order From Them.

2nd Post LoL...


----------



## JDiddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, if your wondering about certain seed companies, this link is on the Dr. Chronic homepage. Click on it here I guess, and you can see evaluations of many of the distributors. I already gave up on a few sites that I've looked at cuz they have a bad rating, but people like Dr. C. and Nirvana are rated nicely on this site....

​


----------



## copwhite (Sep 10, 2007)

LosRetardos said:


> I Havent Ordererd Any Thing Yet,They Have Good Prices...But I Dont Know If I Should Order From Them.
> 
> 2nd Post LoL...


 

I ordered from them this summer, sent them cash and never received any seeds.


----------



## oneyearorange (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess what fella's I got my seeds today. I got them from nirvana. They came in there cute little supprise package. Which I liked very much and will use. I am so happy and cant wait to get started on my first grow. Well my first real grow with qaulity seeds. Not just bag seeds. I will now give nirvana there credit and say that they did ship pretty fast the second time they were sent. I just wish I got theese a month ago when I needed them that way I would already be close to flowering.


----------



## Diabolique (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay. Let me rephrase this..

What do you guys recommend for first time growers in the US? Who ships to the US, and how should I have them shipped? Does Dr Chronic have a website?

I've currently got two seeds that my bro found for me. I think they came from some medicinal herb. 

Do pre-paid credit cards work?


----------



## cnl491 (Sep 12, 2007)

Diabolique said:


> Okay. Let me rephrase this..
> 
> What do you guys recommend for first time growers in the US? Who ships to the US, and how should I have them shipped? Does Dr Chronic have a website?
> 
> ...


YEA GO WITH drcronic. yea theres a site..
Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank
an they ship to us..im in the southwest..n mine got here bout 7 days or so..very fast n stealty to!
i just paid credit card so order from them they good


----------



## brasmith (Sep 13, 2007)

paul12 said:


> I ordered mine from Buydutchseeds.com. It was my first online purchase of seeds, so naturally I was sceptical and nervous. All seeds were delivered in tack and stealthy. I can hardly wait until April. I would recommend this site to anyone. Seeds are a little more expensive than other sites, but I've heard nothing beats dutch quality.


I also ordered from BuyDutchSeeds.com which was my first time buying seeds for a first time grow. I mailed in my order aug. 13 and 20 days later my K2's were here. Very impressed with their business!! 

By the way has anyone grown K2? and if so, hows it?


----------



## brasmith (Sep 13, 2007)

MightyBuddha said:


> Anyone order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com or https://www.buydutchseeds.com?


I sent BuyDutch Seeds.com 160.00 cash w/no insurance and not registered on aug. 13 and 20 days later all 20 of my K2's showed up in a free pocket sized ashtray!! Trust em' and have fun.

This will be my first grow and it is long past due.
Ever grew K2? How is it?


----------



## clam5000 (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone dealt with Hemp Depot lately? I would like to order from them but haven't heard much good or bad lately.


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 13, 2007)

I too have ordered from buy dutch seeds. My seeds came two weeks later, in garden gloves.


----------



## LosRetardos (Sep 16, 2007)

copwhite said:


> I ordered from them this summer, sent them cash and never received any seeds.


So Wha'd You Order Any Way Man.


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yo fuck bcbuddepot they suck....nirvanna's cool i'll stick with them forawhile..anyone order amterdamseeds any good..peace gb1


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I ordered 6 strains from DrChronic yesterday. I guess we will see.
Wish me luck.


----------



## DMG3528 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey you new guys, Just a thought( might not want to say exactly how your seeds arrived.) 
My 2 cents..


----------



## daddychrisg (Sep 16, 2007)

You will be happy with your delivery from the Dr...


----------



## IRONLUNG (Sep 16, 2007)

Diabolique said:


> ....
> 
> Do pre-paid credit cards work?


I'd like to know too....


----------



## copwhite (Sep 17, 2007)

LosRetardos said:


> So Wha'd You Order Any Way Man.


 
I think it was northern lights. It was a small order and I was just experimenting, they obviously didn't come thru. I don't know if they were confiscated or if they just never sent them, but I never got them.


----------



## LosRetardos (Sep 17, 2007)

copwhite said:


> I think it was northern lights. It was a small order and I was just experimenting, they obviously didn't come thru. I don't know if they were confiscated or if they just never sent them, but I never got them.


That Sucks.


----------



## polypterus (Sep 17, 2007)

what about goldenseed? i saw them mentioned in the first post but no one seems to talk about them? i ordered seeds from them and i had a great experience.


----------



## Skunkcz (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all guys what toronto420 Hes name is Mark is good seed bank? any body dealing with him?Ineed buy white widow xxx this plant look sexy.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 20, 2007)

Trying DrChronic now


----------



## one million (Sep 20, 2007)

I ordered on 9/1 and have not received my order yet. I'm in Cali. I emailed the Doc and they told me that I should have received the order but I haven't. They said that they would check their returns and get back to me. Wonder if they will?? If not I'm out 2 bills. Good luck.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 21, 2007)

Drchronic.com is amazingly fast!!!! I ordered and 3 days later they were shipped discreetly from the UK, and im in america. I'm honestly impressed after being skeptical that the DEA would be storming my home.

Drchronic... 3 days... from the UK... In my mailbox... I really can't say much else about their service, other then i know where im getting my seeds from now on.


----------



## JDiddy (Sep 23, 2007)

LegalizePhx said:


> Drchronic.com is amazingly fast!!!! I ordered and 3 days later they were shipped discreetly from the UK, and im in america. I'm honestly impressed after being skeptical that the DEA would be storming my home.
> 
> Drchronic... 3 days... from the UK... In my mailbox... I really can't say much else about their service, other then i know where im getting my seeds from now on.


That's fuckin' awesome dude. I'm ordering from him again this weekend too. Seed Boutique (formerly Gypsy Nirvana) now takes credit cards too. And some of their prices are even better than the doc's but it might take a bit longer for them to arrive here. They got better prices on Mandala and a few others. They are also in Britain. Both of these guys have there own retail "outlets" over there and are probably like 2 blocks away from each other, LOL...


----------



## JDiddy (Sep 23, 2007)

one million said:


> I ordered on 9/1 and have not received my order yet. I'm in Cali. I emailed the Doc and they told me that I should have received the order but I haven't. They said that they would check their returns and get back to me. Wonder if they will?? If not I'm out 2 bills. Good luck.


That sucks dude. I think they'll resend 'em to ya if you didn't get them. If you use a credit/debit card they should arrive within like a week, maybe two at the most to Cali. I think they're pretty cool about stuff like "lost" items and shit, unlike most of the other "companies"...


----------



## weedophile (Sep 23, 2007)

Head Shop : Shop for bongs, pipes, chillums, pot pipes, digital scales and vaporizers, have a good selection of seed at good prices, and mine arived in about 2-3 dais after ordering them


----------



## one million (Sep 23, 2007)

JDiddy said:


> That sucks dude. I think they'll resend 'em to ya if you didn't get them. If you use a credit/debit card they should arrive within like a week, maybe two at the most to Cali. I think they're pretty cool about stuff like "lost" items and shit, unlike most of the other "companies"...


Yeh... Here's the email the Dr. sent me.

Hello we sent your items on the 1st Sept In 2 letters they should have reached there destination by now its very unusual for 2 letters to go a miss especially so when they where sent out separately we will monitor our returns dept for any returns and if they do get back to us contact you in due course

Keep it Chronic ..

I sent another email on 9-19 still no word from the Dr??????? Am I fucked????? Or will the Dr. come thru????


----------



## vince (Sep 24, 2007)

one million said:


> Yeh... Here's the email the Dr. sent me.
> 
> Hello we sent your items on the 1st Sept In 2 letters they should have reached there destination by now its very unusual for 2 letters to go a miss especially so when they where sent out separately we will monitor our returns dept for any returns and if they do get back to us contact you in due course
> 
> ...


The Dr. always comes thru. He is a busy man. Give him a chance to get back to you...


----------



## polypterus (Sep 25, 2007)

i ordered seeds from dr chronic last week and they came in just 6 days!! all the way from the uk to NJ, usa- id call that amazingly fast shipping! the prices were a bit higher than other sites but id say its worth it for that kind of service. the only thing that kind of sucked was that the little containers the seeds came in are really small and one of my seeds was crushed when they packaged it. other than that it was an awesome transaction.


----------



## grow420 (Sep 25, 2007)

i recently purchased seeds from toronto420 located at 217 agusta i think its in kesinton market has anyone ever grown seeds purchased there r they pot or have i jusyt waisted my money


----------



## uncleenzo (Oct 5, 2007)

just ordered from Dr. Chronic. I'll let you all know how it goes.
I'm in the US on the East Coast.


----------



## InkEYE. (Oct 10, 2007)

does that nirvana shop that you linked to post internationally?
(ie: australia)


----------



## one million (Oct 10, 2007)

The Doc fucked me on half my order. Here is his email to me.

"Hello XXXX we do not guarantee delivery of seeds and sent you extra free beans as a good will gesture the risk of seed delivery has to be shared this includes loses the risk is Cleary stated on check out this order is now closed no further goods will be sent.
Keep it Chronic .."

The order I placed was for 6 different seeds. I got 3 kinds of seeds.


----------



## DMG3528 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry peeps, I forgot to post my dealings with the doc.
I guess I can thank my lucky stars, I ordered 500 dollars worth, 6 strains.
I recieved all of them.First week I got 3 next week I got 3.
Sorry about your problems with them onemillion.
That sucks.
Good seeds though, popped 25 of them allready.
DMG


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 16, 2007)

one million said:


> The Doc fucked me on half my order. Here is his email to me.
> 
> "Hello XXXX we do not guarantee delivery of seeds and sent you extra free beans as a good will gesture the risk of seed delivery has to be shared this includes loses the risk is Cleary stated on check out this order is now closed no further goods will be sent.
> Keep it Chronic .."
> ...


Hey 1Mil, I'm sorry to hear about that too. Maybe it's better too just order a couple strains at a time or something. That way they might go unnoticed in the mail, ya know? I'm surprised he boned you on the other half order. There's another site I ordered from, and they say (on the FAQ's link) that they'll replace "lost" seeds for free. But, I ordered like 3 weeks ago and they said they're on the way...KC Brains Mango and KC Brains Swiss XT for like $36+s/h. They're website is Weed City.com, also based in Gr.Brtn. On the bank card transaction statement they're called Grow Republic, they also have a retail "outlet" over there just like Chronic & Seed Boutique does. Type Weed City in your browser and you'll probably get the homepage link. They got alllll kinds of accessories (bongs, blunts, etc) and so called legal highs etc. too. My order is supposed to be here this week according to them. We'll see.....


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Oct 17, 2007)

what up homezzzz


----------



## Greeeeeeeeeen (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey everyone...can I get a recap of successful purchases (sites that sent the seeds relativley fast) to the US and what those sites were?

Thanks a lot


----------



## cali-high (Oct 23, 2007)

i think you are the popo jdiddy dont have any picks hummm


----------



## girlyhits (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently ordered some seeds from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and I did get a little package from amsterdam yesterday but no seeds in it. It was a little bubble wrap lined envelope with a blank birthday card in it folded up. It looks like the top was opened then stapled back together. 

What do you think - customs confiscated the seeds? I'm in the USA. I wrote them an email this morning so I'm hoping and praying they will offer to resend me some seeds. 

Any advice for me?


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 24, 2007)

girlyhits said:


> I recently ordered some seeds from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and I did get a little package from amsterdam yesterday but no seeds in it. It was a little bubble wrap lined envelope with a blank birthday card in it folded up. It looks like the top was opened then stapled back together.
> 
> What do you think - customs confiscated the seeds? I'm in the USA. I wrote them an email this morning so I'm hoping and praying they will offer to resend me some seeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDiddy (Oct 24, 2007)

cali-high said:


> i think you are the popo jdiddy dont have any picks hummm


wow cali, you are paranoid, 1-i don't have a digital camera just a good film nikon 2- most of the people on here have no pics 3- i've been tokin' for over 25 years now 4-you only have 2 pics popo 5-all greeeeen has to do is read the thread to get all the info off it 6-you guys used to talk to me like i did to him with my "cyber smokey" post when i first came on here 7-i've been in jail 3 times, and i'm no popo, that's a promise 8-a guy who calls himself calihigh buts says he's in NE, hummm,lol 9-take some lithium dude, you'll feel better...lol.


----------



## girlyhits (Oct 27, 2007)

Well they offered to resend my seed but by registered mail. I need to pay for shipping again and they will only take cash this time. I don't know that I want seeds shipped to my home via registered mail, has anyone done this?

And what is the legalities of receiving seeds in the USA? Is the seed itself illegal? I heard it wasn't but I'de feel better if that was confirmed.

I'm heading up to Canada in a few weeks and am gonna stop by a seed shop a friend told me about in Vancouver. Think it's gonna be easier to smuggle across the border than get it in my mailbox.


----------



## Mex (Nov 8, 2007)

I just got Arjan's Strawberry Haze off of dope-seeds.com. They came in a bubble envelope and the contents read "wooden beads" my seeds were in there and they gave me 10 bonus "seeds of the month" columbian red haze or some shit like that. (No stealth packaging.) They ship through a separate company so it takes a while to get your seeds, I think it took about a month, but you're probably better off with an envelope signed by "Jim" than one that says dope-seeds on it when its going through the postal system. 
Has anyone else ordered through dope-seeds.com?


----------



## evertking (Nov 11, 2007)

I have had luck with Grow shop alien, SB, and Hipersemillas.


----------



## too trick (Nov 13, 2007)

can you get them in the USA??


----------



## Kestas (Nov 14, 2007)

I got my seeds today! Ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds ordered on 11-06-07 got them 11-14-07. I ordered 10 WW and got 10 free but got 22 all in all w00t!


----------



## pencap (Nov 15, 2007)

Got mine in today from Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices Took less than 6 days, to the U.S. came in a nice stealth pkg, too used real name,addy,cc info


----------



## seaVee (Nov 20, 2007)

nirvana sent my shit but the first order they sent didnt get through, after 40 days and some hassle they re-sent and i received, and got a cool present too!


----------



## oneyearorange (Nov 23, 2007)

THats funnny cuz the exact same thing happend to me with Nirvana. So it once again makes me believe that they try to screw a few here and there just cuz they can.


----------



## sea123 (Nov 24, 2007)

im tryin to start from seeds for the first time, but they seem to grow really fast and then fall over, any suggestions?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 27, 2007)

sea123 said:


> im tryin to start from seeds for the first time, but they seem to grow really fast and then fall over, any suggestions?


Quit watering them. This is really about ordering seeds here not killing them. VV


----------



## pterzw (Nov 27, 2007)

can recommend Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide .purchased the least expensive "indoor mix". Arrived fast. Paid for ten seeds ,got 23. Sprouted 7 of 10.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 5, 2007)

Any Of Those Companies Ship To United States?


----------



## evertking (Dec 6, 2007)

too trick said:


> can you get them in the USA??


Yes you can... So go order


----------



## GhanjaBuck (Dec 26, 2007)

I just ordered some AK 47 and Northern Lights/Haze cross from Dr. Chronic....wish me luck!


----------



## lovethegreen (Dec 26, 2007)

*I think the doc is closed until the 3rd so you may have to wait for your e-mail about them getting your payment.*


----------



## mopsy (Jan 10, 2008)

don't show stealth methods on the pc


----------



## massbaster (Jan 12, 2008)

i live in the us. does anyone get there seeds shipped to their residence or to a p.o. box?


----------



## emilio613 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hahah I am studying in Spain right now, and its kinda legal to grow...so I just went to a store to buy mine lol. 

Anybody know anything about Sensi Seeds???


----------



## emilio613 (Jan 14, 2008)

mopsy said:


> don't show stealth methods on the pc


Good advice man, dont wanna ruin it for the rest of us folks, guys, so dont show it. Keep em stealthy and secret...Don't be like the US gov't and announce your "secret" plans to assassinate Hussein on TV lol.


----------



## saltroc (Jan 17, 2008)

I just got ripped off by them. did you get your seeds? Thanks SALT


----------



## saltroc (Jan 17, 2008)

saltroc said:


> I just got ripped off by them. did you get your seeds? Thanks SALT


 Amsterdammarijuanaseed.com


----------



## creeder (Jan 17, 2008)

blackout said:


> bc bud depot,fucked me around for ages,i did get seeds,not what i ordered and some months later,i think they sent some to get rid of my constant emails telling them what i thought of there service or lack of it,and i was not polite in the end i was very nasty in fact,then after i had forgotten all about the pricks ,i got some,supriseed me as i had said some pretty nasty things,but no i would never order from them again,i am waiting for an aussie seed bank to open up,that will make my day.


First off I use BC bud depot all the time as I live in Canada. Never once have I had a problem. Second, in case you didn't know this ordering seeds in the USA is illegal! If your package gets nabbed by customs thats your problem not there's. Either way you look at it *YOUR* the one doing illegal shit not them. They are one of the biggest suppliers here. You think they just keep peoples money and steal from you? How the fuck do you think they would be in buisness for so long. And for you to give them a bad wrap on the net cause your doing something illegal is fuckin retarded. Why do you think it took months to finaly get your shipment? CUSTOMS asshole! So don't go blaming them cause your fucked up country made seeds illegal. And maybe if you thought about these things a bit before running your mouth to them I garantee the would have fixed it. I have my seeds from them within 2 days and have orders 100's of seeds without a hitch cause it is legal here. So maybe think about a few things before you spam reliable companies.


----------



## saltroc (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah well did you know by law dumbass that customs has to let you know they oppened your mail and let you know the contents that were in it? Well i have not recieved a letter stating that , so as far as im concerned they stole my money. To top it all off they want me to send 30 dollars *cash* for them to resend it lol SCAM. If I get a letter from customs than obviously its not there fault. SALT


----------



## Blinkstoomuch (Jan 20, 2008)

Gygax1974 said:


> yo no habla internet gangsta?


Thats the best reply I think i've ever heard.


----------



## eyes88 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Now,

...i placed an order for 10 Bubblicious from (buydutchseeds.com) Cannabis Seeds (Marijuana Seeds) Supplier - Top quality Dutch Seeds on 1/4/08 and received them on 1/15/08.

They seem to have a pretty good selection, you can track your order on their website, and the packaged was very stealthy. Plus they ship to the US.

The seeds looked good and healthy! I started 4 beans a few days ago and all 4 germinated.

peace,
-eyes88


----------



## Maxdrat (Jan 26, 2008)

I've had good luck with Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices

Seeds arrive inside a CD jewel case.


----------



## highorwishin2be (Jan 29, 2008)

I ordered mine from Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide they are from Canada and arrived without any problem in about 2 wks. havent been able to get them to germinate tho' I had 3 seeds in wet paper towels for 19 days never sprouted, last night in a small glass of water overnight, they sank but never swelled. so I just planted them in some seed-starter fertilizer to see if that'll work.


----------



## highorwishin2be (Jan 29, 2008)

well they wouldnt let me put up the web address but checkout kindseed on the web. I had good luck


----------



## doinaight69 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive gotten seeds multiple times from this site Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices They ship very fast usually takes a week, never had a problem, highly reccomended


----------



## Rucker (Feb 1, 2008)

just a quick word... I ordered seeds from Nirvana 3 weeks ago and still nothing. They were ordered the 1/10 and shipped 1/12. I sent them an email and got no response. Starting to wonder if I got screwed...... Hope not, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## blackrod (Feb 1, 2008)

is this company legit or a scam im just wandering cuz i would really like to place an order pretty soon and i read on another forum that they were ok what do youall think ??????


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 1, 2008)

JB_420 said:


> Just got my seed shipment in today from Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. and got my 10 super skunk seeds delivered with stealth, and the seeds came inside a pair of gloves in the box. This was shipped to Ontario Canada for those who are eery on ordering seeds


why would you describe details of how they shipped to you...Use some common sense man...I mean really dude!!!!!!


----------



## Rucker (Feb 4, 2008)

Rucker said:


> just a quick word... I ordered seeds from Nirvana 3 weeks ago and still nothing. They were ordered the 1/10 and shipped 1/12. I sent them an email and got no response. Starting to wonder if I got screwed...... Hope not, but I guess we'll see.


 
Well, still no seeds and still no communication. Starting to think I GOT FUCKED BY NIRVANA!!!!!

Update: Recieved an email from them.. told to watch for them.. should be here any day. Hey, at least they acknowledged me!!!


----------



## hirsch2625 (Feb 4, 2008)

good luck with that man


----------



## clue7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Its not smart to post methods used by companies. Lets not ruin a good thing.


----------



## Rucker (Feb 5, 2008)

Rucker said:


> Well, still no seeds and still no communication. Starting to think I GOT FUCKED BY NIRVANA!!!!!
> 
> Update: Recieved an email from them.. told to watch for them.. should be here any day. Hey, at least they acknowledged me!!!


 
Alrighty people... Well, I guess the guy from Nirvana had ESP because I got them in the mail yesterday. The problem is that I only got 2 of the 3 packages I was supposed to get (and that I PAID for). Also, the two packages I did get were not clearly marked so I have no idea which is which. I sent them another email trying to figure out what I got and what happened to the 3rd package I was SUPPOSED to get. I'll keep you all posted as tot he status of my order. It is a little aggrivating, but I am not in a real big hurry to get them since I have already started this grow without them. But I would like to get what I paid for......


----------



## termite (Feb 5, 2008)

bag seeds what a bummer try Aberdeen420 Seed Bank next time there genetics are top of the line dude pm termite


----------



## Rucker (Feb 7, 2008)

Just a quick update... I got an email from Nirvana saying that somehow they mixed my shipment up and that they were going to re-ship ASAP. Hopefully, the rest of my order comes in. I will say that Nirvana has at least been in communication with me and seem to be willing to work it ut.... which is a decent thing to do. They seem to be trying to make it right... which I can appreciate.


----------



## showgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I need to go on record *here *as far as *Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds* is concerned. In the past I stated some hic-ups with them and my displeasure to them which in hindsight wasn't fair and not thier fault, more my ignorance at gardening and to high of expectations.They returned my emails and came through with more seeds. i found that said alot. 10-Light of Jah & 10 free l of j The first 10 I germinated ,9 females and one male. You can't do better than that. I wouldn't doubt they knew what they were giving me! Beautiful plants growing with Biobizz stuff and everything is going smooth and I couldn't be more happier with them. I have bought from others but all the seeds I ever recieved from them germinated the fastest except one out of 30 seeds. I know as of right now they are drying seeds for shipping soon. I will be sticking with them for now. Peace Showgirl


----------



## woodsyn2o (Feb 11, 2008)

have you tried here Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 11, 2008)

ime sick of every one talking about the feds all i want are some pics of the "stealth" to see if there worth itthere not going to be on this site and if they were they wouldnt be like every thing shipped in glove is cannabis seeds.


----------



## yourboy333 (Feb 11, 2008)

do you guys use your real names when ordering???


----------



## xXKUSHDOCTORXx (Feb 15, 2008)

anyone ever delt with THE ATTITUDE SEED BANK Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds | The Attitude Seed Bank Co. They seemed to be ok with me with a couple of questions i asked i didn't not get registered cause i thought it might be a security risk, but maybe i should have? They told me it would take them 7-10bussiness days. Just wondering if any of u have heard of them. Also i have ordered a bunch of seeds form gypsy now seed boutique, and got everything i order and some freebees. I don't really now how long they last but i'm growing 3 mandala hashberry plants from seed that i order 3 or 4 years ago


----------



## Rucker (Feb 19, 2008)

I just wanted to post another update so you all will know what you are dealing with when you deal with Nirvana. As I posted a week or so ago, they sent me an email saying they had screwed up. Well, I never heard anything else from them and I sent them an email yesterday to see what the status of the order is and still no reply.... I guess we will see. Needless to say if they don't fix this screw up I will not be ordering any more seeds from Nirvana.......


----------



## xXKUSHDOCTORXx (Feb 19, 2008)

I got my order from the attitude i haven't picked it up yet but the post man left a note that i have to sign for it i guess i didn't realize i got registered but it guess i did. Oh well goin to pic up in the mornin. gigaty gigaty allllriiight!


----------



## feedyourneed (Feb 21, 2008)

I was kinda wondering about attitude seeds too. any comments??


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 23, 2008)

I know BCBD is called out as a bad bank but I went for it anyway. Theyre the only ones with what I want (God Bud). I ordered on the 15th. I know what you are all thinkin, "what a dumbass". Well i have noticed there are multiple bad reviews for many banks...almost all. It's not the bank though most likely in the US. Its homeland security or customs snaggin your beans. SO, I thought hell with it my luck is just as good with any really. I am gonna keep a positive mental attitude and hopefully, they will come. From what I have heard they do get over whelmed and they have a small staff but they do eventually communicate and they do resend if nabbed (supposedly). I am still on schedule so far. Hopefully it all comes together for me. Wish me luck folks.


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Feb 24, 2008)

i bought seeds from nirvana like a 3 almost 4 weeks now. im in the u.s. should i be worried? or are they going to show up... any one know? thnx


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 24, 2008)

what about seed banks in england?.


----------



## whswakboardz71 (Feb 24, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> what about seed banks in england?.


that to me?


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I'm getting some from BC Seed king sometime today or tomorrow. The location of the business is only a 6 hour drive from my place so they should be hella soon, I'm getting BC God Bud and BC Mango Bud


----------



## ymz202 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Yeah I'm getting some from BC Seed king sometime today or tomorrow. The location of the business is only a 6 hour drive from my place so they should be hella soon, I'm getting BC God Bud and BC Mango Bud


Yo man 
lemme know how it turns out becuase I am From Canada Ontario
and might wanna order seeds from them


----------



## happy.fuzz (Feb 25, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> I know BCBD is called out as a bad bank but I went for it anyway. Theyre the only ones with what I want (God Bud). I ordered on the 15th. I know what you are all thinkin, "what a dumbass". Well i have noticed there are multiple bad reviews for many banks...almost all. It's not the bank though most likely in the US. Its homeland security or customs snaggin your beans. SO, I thought hell with it my luck is just as good with any really. I am gonna keep a positive mental attitude and hopefully, they will come. From what I have heard they do get over whelmed and they have a small staff but they do eventually communicate and they do resend if nabbed (supposedly). I am still on schedule so far. Hopefully it all comes together for me. Wish me luck folks.


Well I have an update... my order was supposedly shipped out today - I suppose we will see soon. I guess they took a week to process because they are at the spannabis cup so they were like a week behind on emails etc. Like i said...so far so good.


----------



## shells83 (Feb 26, 2008)

I got ripped off and treated very rudely at HGS. I do not recommend them. It says 5 or 10 day delivery i waited 6 weeks still nothing. They then be very rude and they do not try to fix it and make it better. If you remember anything remember HIGH GRADE SEEDS is a rip off!!!!


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Arite seed update I'm a couple bucks short for the money order so I bought a gram and I'm going to have to wait an extra day or two before ordering


----------



## slayer#1 (Feb 26, 2008)

hey guys ive ordered from one stop seed shop how are they


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like you asked to late now your just going to have to wait and find out eh? Hope you get the seeds dude


----------



## slayer#1 (Feb 27, 2008)

no serious dude how are they.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't fucking know hence why I said your just going to have to WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## *BoNg:toKer$ (Feb 27, 2008)

hey i desperatly need this answerd as i am planning to order seeds soon! has anyuone ever tried BC buddha? im lookin on bckingseed.com and am interested in the feminized BC buddha> anyone have experice with it, and if started end of may outdoor, will it be finished by the beginning of sept?.. any info woul dbe great


----------



## SunDevil17 (Feb 28, 2008)

total noob question, but does drchronic actually sell their own seeds or what? I went to their site and it seems like they just have links to other sites that sell. When buying from there, do you just click any of the links from the seed bank or what? any and all help is appreciated, this noob really needs it! thanks!


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 28, 2008)

*BoNg:toKer$ said:


> hey i desperatly need this answerd as i am planning to order seeds soon! has anyuone ever tried BC buddha? im lookin on bckingseed.com and am interested in the feminized BC buddha> anyone have experice with it, and if started end of may outdoor, will it be finished by the beginning of sept?.. any info woul dbe great



My best bro grew some wicked dank Buddah knocked me on my ass and as for the growing I'm not sure but its a hella good buy

Alright I just sent the money out for my seeds to BC Seed King lets hope these fucks send me my seeds.


----------



## slayer#1 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey people ive just wanted to say that the one stop seed shop is a good place to get your sedd needs. i like them now ive ordered mandala hashberry and nirvana bubblelicious i will post pics peace out ive got some work to do


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Mar 4, 2008)

xXKUSHDOCTORXx said:


> anyone ever delt with THE ATTITUDE SEED BANK Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds | The Attitude Seed Bank Co. They seemed to be ok with me with a couple of questions i asked i didn't not get registered cause i thought it might be a security risk, but maybe i should have? They told me it would take them 7-10bussiness days. Just wondering if any of u have heard of them. Also i have ordered a bunch of seeds form gypsy now seed boutique, and got everything i order and some freebees. I don't really now how long they last but i'm growing 3 mandala hashberry plants from seed that i order 3 or 4 years ago


NExt time you order from them use the Coupon code ( 420 ), it will get you or anyone else a 15% discount.


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey I just got my seeds from BCSeedKing after the confirmation which took one day I got my seeds in 2! I got 4 extra seeds 2 in each wooo


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 4, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Hey I just got my seeds from BCSeedKing after the confirmation which took one day I got my seeds in 2! I got 4 extra seeds 2 in each wooo


Damn - thats awesome and I will check them out.


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 4, 2008)

BCSeedKing is great they were fast they answered my questions right away and you get 10 free Mango seeds with every order and I got extras!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 10, 2008)

A buddy of mine has ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds before ??


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 11, 2008)

happy.fuzz said:


> I know BCBD is called out as a bad bank but I went for it anyway. Theyre the only ones with what I want (God Bud). I ordered on the 15th. I know what you are all thinkin, "what a dumbass". Well i have noticed there are multiple bad reviews for many banks...almost all. It's not the bank though most likely in the US. Its homeland security or customs snaggin your beans. SO, I thought hell with it my luck is just as good with any really. I am gonna keep a positive mental attitude and hopefully, they will come. From what I have heard they do get over whelmed and they have a small staff but they do eventually communicate and they do resend if nabbed (supposedly). I am still on schedule so far. Hopefully it all comes together for me. Wish me luck folks.


I am extremely happy to report the good news. I have my beans!!!!! I checked yesterday morning 8am central time US, still no beans. My carrier usually doesnt show til after 10am but I had to work. they mustve came yesterday because whalla - here they are! Two weeks to the day. I was totally positive about the whole thing and expected a delay and planned for it. But, I can uproot these bagseeds and go with the Feminized GODBUD GROW!!!! They were shipped pretty stealthy and crush proof and even with a personal touch of a nice little drawing of a flower - nice touch!!WOOOHOOO!!!! BCBUD DEPOT ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## bh1166 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ordered feminized MasterKush on 3-3-08, shipped 3-4-08, arrived on east coast USA my door 3-10-08...all in good shape, no spys in my stuff !!! Shipped needing confirmation, so you have to be home, or go by US Post Office and pick up.

VENDOR Marijuana-seed.NL...great service huh...beans in less than 7 days.


----------



## beefy2 (Mar 20, 2008)

anyone know of any seed providers located in australia, especially New South Wales? Interested in buying some but looking to minimise shipping costs!


----------



## Lizard.King (Mar 21, 2008)

honestly I say BCSeedKing. I know they are not located in Australia but fuck they are great. Ive been contemplating on ordering more and so far the seeds Ive used have all germinated in 2 days! Not only that but you get 15 for 50 and 10 free mango seeds shipping is about 10 dollars so 60 bucks for 25 plus seeds! Last time I ordered I got 4 extras


----------



## fa1te (Mar 22, 2008)

bh1166 said:


> Ordered feminized MasterKush on 3-3-08, shipped 3-4-08, arrived on east coast USA my door 3-10-08...all in good shape, no spys in my stuff !!! Shipped needing confirmation, so you have to be home, or go by US Post Office and pick up.
> 
> VENDOR Marijuana-seed.NL...great service huh...beans in less than 7 days.


I ordered from these guys going on 4 days now and have yet to receive a confirmation email or any email for that matter even after emailing them asking why...Still crossing my fingers though so we will see.


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 27, 2008)

ive used dr chronic 2times and received within 8days both times big selection i was happy


----------



## MonkeeMan (Mar 27, 2008)

im thinking BC bud depot, anyone like them shipping in canada?


----------



## willygoat (Mar 28, 2008)

MonkeeMan said:


> im thinking BC bud depot, anyone like them shipping in canada?


 I can think of other CAN suppliers that have better reviews.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Mar 28, 2008)

willygoat said:


> I can think of other CAN suppliers that have better reviews.


like which ones?


----------



## willygoat (Mar 28, 2008)

BCSeedKing, hempdepot and peakseedsbc would top my list right now.


----------



## MonkeeMan (Mar 28, 2008)

opps i wrote the wrong one

im going to be using bc seed king  sorry willy


----------



## willygoat (Mar 28, 2008)

Good choice friend!


----------



## intoblackwaterpark (Mar 29, 2008)

i was looking to get rid of some seeds i have purchased i over ordered and im stuck with a five pack of barneys farm blue cheese feminized (still in original package) and was wondering if anyone ever used seed bay to get rid of seeds????


----------



## Alto (Apr 1, 2008)

First time post
I ordered last week (by phone) from Dr Greenthumb (in Canada) with CC, and today from Goldenseed (GB) via Paypal.
minimum orders as both are new sources for me.
I will let you all know how I make out


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (Apr 1, 2008)

intoblackwaterpark said:


> i was looking to get rid of some seeds i have purchased i over ordered and im stuck with a five pack of barneys farm blue cheese feminized (still in original package) and was wondering if anyone ever used seed bay to get rid of seeds????


 
This is VERY much against RIO rules!!!!


----------



## Bizzler (Apr 3, 2008)

one stop seed shop

delivered in a week


----------



## LocoMonkey (Apr 4, 2008)

bcseedking, stealth and sent me extra seeds


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2008)

i ordered 10 reg bubblelicious nirvana seeds from Dutch Seeds.com - Buy your cannabis seeds online @ Dutch seeds.com - Dutch Seeds - Buy your cannabis seeds @ Dutch Seeds.com great comunication and service no problems yet. Ill be sprouting them in bout 2 weeks lol


----------



## pappagreenjeans (Apr 4, 2008)

just so you know its 20.00 not twenty thousand.


----------



## Alto (Apr 7, 2008)

Alto said:


> First time post
> I ordered last week (by phone) from Dr Greenthumb (in Canada) with CC, and today from Golden Seed (GB) via Paypal.
> minimum orders as both are new sources for me.
> I will let you all know how I make out


Golden Seed arrived today...YAY!
still waiting on the Dr for the order I placed before the Golden Seed one.
expidited freight my arse.
Thats Canada and Golden Seed is in the UK
by my math its closer and should have beat the later order for sure!
I will give them some time however and call soon if nothing shows up.

BTW Golden Seed stealth was awesome, I received 12 additional seeds with my order
and I really like their sense of humor =)


----------



## Alto (Apr 11, 2008)

My package came from Canada yesterday, ordered 10 got 12.
Now I am 2 for 2 in reliable suppliers.
Not much in the way of "stealth" they came in the container shown below wrapped in a piece of plain white paper.
Package did not "jiggle" though so no foul no harm.
Kinda takes a little of the fun out by not having to find your seeds when you get the package 

I won't have to order again for quite a while now, and hopefully I can cut some clones from what I have making it completely unnecessary.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone else used buycheapseeds.com? I ordered 10 fem northern lights and got a package with nothing in it about 2 weeks later. I emailed them and they sent more seeds right away and even gave me some extras. I thought at first they might be a scam but they turned out to be great. You send them cash in the mail first, so not cc or paypal or anything. pretty cool.


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 22, 2008)

I have used Dr. Greenthumb several times and just used regular mail delivery. every thing always came it took several weeks to get there but the qaulity is above average. plus they have some strains most dont - like the sativa matanuska thunderfuck - OG kush - these are a few i ordered and very impressed with them. they are expensive but can you put a price tag on qaulity? i have been screwed by several other companies, i wont mention them here but i do recomend the Dr for some goodness. everything i have tried from them is great. thats my .02 peace love and chicken grease


----------



## good2bkind (Apr 22, 2008)

Ordered from HGS (High Grade Seeds) about 2 weeks ago, sent cash via Fed-Ex, and got my seeds a few days ago. I received a confirmation email and an email letting me know the order was shipped. I ordered 10 of 2 types (forget what) and received a total of 28 seeds, so that was like almost getting an extra order of seeds free. Package was stealth.


----------



## good2bkind (Apr 22, 2008)

Forgot to mention, I live in the US, and rec'd them at a Mailbox Etc.


----------



## swazi (Apr 23, 2008)

dude i normaly just use the seeds i get from the weed... and isnt it unsafe to buy seeds over the internet


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 23, 2008)

swazi said:


> dude i normaly just use the seeds i get from the weed... and isnt it unsafe to buy seeds over the internet


depends were you live! UK is legal to have seeds and while the government make Tax they will be happy to carry on.
Buying in the US should be thought about wisely as they radiate their mail Ive seen many posts about seed not germinating even tomato seed is not guaranteed if sent to states .

In UK I use any of the seed banks most I chose for free post or freebies i can pass on
Trichome world
seedsdirect.to
list is massive


----------



## 420time420 (May 4, 2008)

I Bought $600 Worth Of Seeds From Bc Bud Depot And Did Not Get Even 1. None At All And They Would Not Refund My Money Or Even Talk About It.


----------



## nofearacer87 (May 8, 2008)

All of you are in the U.S. right? And were still able to recaive these seeds without a problem of any kind?


----------



## eyesdembleed (May 11, 2008)

rollitup said:


> nirvana is our site sponsor and 80% of the people that use this forum order from nirvana, I have checked them out personally along with widow maker. There do stealthy shipments and orders usually come with more seeds then you actually order.


do they ship to the US.


----------



## jeff06 (May 12, 2008)

Anyone know of a site that accepts paypal? Or anyone wants a paypal 
donation in return for an envelope with some seeds
I live in the U.S. and these would be going outside.

thanks


----------



## bud2befree (May 14, 2008)

i used hempdepot for all my purchases becasue ive always recieved my seeds in a timely marrer and have never been ripped off by them. but there are no freebies with them! once i had a small germination problem with a batch, but other than that im satisified!!


----------



## caliboy80 (May 16, 2008)

barneys farm use paypal..


----------



## eyesdembleed (May 17, 2008)

So I wanted to get sum seeds. has anyone ordered from nirvana had them sent to florida? how safe is it? is it stupid to use my bank card? Iv heard that the US radiates the mail for antrax-type shit would that kill the seeds?


----------



## sloanpro (May 20, 2008)

do you have info about Dr.Chronic or seedboutique??


----------



## tulipT (May 28, 2008)

hey guys, has anyone had any experience having them shipped to Australia?


----------



## jahman2222 (May 28, 2008)

sorry this may seem like a dumb question but how do you not get introuble by buying seeds online..im just curious because i need some good seeds and im alittle nervous to order online


----------



## Virulent Amoeba (May 30, 2008)

eyesdembleed said:


> So I wanted to get sum seeds. has anyone ordered from nirvana had them sent to florida? how safe is it? is it stupid to use my bank card? Iv heard that the US radiates the mail for antrax-type shit would that kill the seeds?


 
To answer your queries. 
Nirvana => US Yes
How safe is it to get seeds in the mail?! Doh
However their stealth is acceptable.
I used mine.
Well if they did radiate them, didn't stop them from growing.(if they ARE exposing mail to radiation the mail WILL absorb some of the Isotope!)
Mine grew, as have several other peoples.
</IMG>


----------



## Red Eye Jim (May 30, 2008)

I have ordered from Nirvana twice, both have come very stealth. I did use my credit card and had not problem. The only thing was that by credit card fraud division called me both times to ask if these transactions were OK because they were from overseas.

Recommend paying via credit card that it is a gift card not associated with an account. Your bank or any store should have them.

Shipping time was 2 weeks on the first order and 7 days on the second which was awesome.

This site endorses Nirvana and I see why, I had no problems.

Good Growing!!


----------



## dkfansown (Jun 2, 2008)

just to share my experience with bcbd, i ordered from them last nov. and didn't get my beans till may. very disappointing. they replied to most of my e-mails telling me to give my info on my order, wait a week, and then e-mail me stating they sent my order. that process happened once a month since january until i got my order. completely ruined my schedule, i live in the south and heat is a huge factor. i'm germinating some seeds and so far out only 4 out of 6 have sprouted, after a week. never again from bcbd.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 10, 2008)

dkfansown said:


> just to share my experience with bcbd, i ordered from them last nov. and didn't get my beans till may. very disappointing. they replied to most of my e-mails telling me to give my info on my order, wait a week, and then e-mail me stating they sent my order. that process happened once a month since january until i got my order. completely ruined my schedule, i live in the south and heat is a huge factor. i'm germinating some seeds and so far out only 4 out of 6 have sprouted, after a week. never again from bcbd.


 
Man I am sorry to hear that. Personally it dissapoints me because I really liked some of thier strains, and they seem to be about the only source for anything from B.O.G., whose genetics really really look top-o-the-line. I've heard that many never ever recieve thier orders, so you should consider yourself lucky bro. At least you got them. I'm never going to order from them because of what I've heard here. Does anyone know where do find B.O.G. Genetics/strains like lifesaver or NYCDxLifesaver, BlueMoonRocks, or anything of his. I'm really interested in giving him a try but too afraid of getting ripped off by BCBD. Any info appreciated! thanks!


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 10, 2008)

Virulent Amoeba said:


> Well if they did radiate them, didn't stop them from growing.(if they ARE exposing mail to radiation the mail WILL absorb some of the Isotope!)
> </IMG>


Maybe that Explains my Tripod Blackberry! this plant has 3 branches per node instead of 2 naturally! No topping or manipulation of any kind. I have a thread elsewhere on it. Could the radiation possibly cause this?


----------



## KushKing949 (Jun 16, 2008)

just ordered the master kush seeds from nirvana 10-15 business days hopefully they come.........


----------



## dannydr44 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Guys, I want to buy on-line, but there is no freaking way I'm using a credit card or debit card... Are there any other ways...? How the hell does pay pal work...?  Anytime I buy on-line, I do with a credit card, but no way I'm I buying anything overseas...what about money orders...? Has anyone tried that or gotten ripped off...??? Shit that would suck...*


----------



## DameLycanthropy (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure if this is helpful or not, but while doing research found that the link to goldenseed does not come through, other posts were saying goldenseed.com but its actually found at MARIJUANA seeds CANNABIS Seeds GOLDENSEED so if anyone else got confused trying to find it, thats where it is . Or i might be the only stupid stoner...lol
Dame


----------



## bud2befree (Jun 18, 2008)

hempdepot is a very reliable company i use the exclusively because i always git my seeds fast. have never had a problem with them. but they do not ship in breeders orginal packs!have grown blu apollo, apollo11, n.l. c-99 and others! an now growing c99 x apollo! have all turned out great with good germ rates and ratios! happy growin ya'll !!!!


----------



## bud2befree (Jun 18, 2008)

if your in the states and want seed try hempdepot outta ontario canada, im from los angeles and always git my order from them . fast and reliable! no free giveaways though! but what the heck always git my seeds!

happy grow


----------



## lou~dog (Jun 19, 2008)

Is everyone getting the seeds from the US and not the UK er sumthin?


----------



## showgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Amsterdam marijuana seeds yes, I got them through alot of hassle saying I didn't give them my proper address,imagine so watch it with them their genetics no no.Showgirl


----------



## biz (Jun 20, 2008)

sloanpro said:


> do you have info about Dr.Chronic or seedboutique??


seedboutique is great; and im soon to order from dr. chronic as well.


----------



## passiton (Jun 21, 2008)

I ordered a while back from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds (AMS). I got my 10 misty seeds through no problem. Also received 10 'random' seeds for free. I germinated successfully 4 seeds but 2 random seeds I tried didn't germinate. 

I just received delivery of 10 White Widow seeds and 10 Big Bud seeds from Nirvana. That was fast and they kept me up to date with my order progress throughout. Nice!


----------



## biz (Jun 24, 2008)

biz said:


> seedboutique is great; and im soon to order from dr. chronic as well.


seedboutique ftw

http://www.icmag.com/gallery/uploads/50972/DSC02605.JPG


----------



## toasty626 (Jun 27, 2008)

If anyone is interested, planetskunk.com is still a legit site. I live in the US and ordered from them on 6/13 with a credit card and received the seeds 10 days later. There were not any extra seeds, just exactly what I ordered.

-T


----------



## thebest (Jun 30, 2008)

toasty626 said:


> If anyone is interested, planetskunk.com is still a legit site. I live in the US and ordered from them on 6/13 with a credit card and received the seeds 10 days later. There were not any extra seeds, just exactly what I ordered.
> 
> -T


You had them delivered to your house? Did they put them in a specific envolope?


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jun 30, 2008)

Getting ready to order from Dr C and from what I've read you can buy temporary CC from the bank to order with. I want to get a PO Box to send them to but the PO wants a Picture ID like DL which will have your real addy. Are there any PO Boxes that dont require ID, like a rented PO Box?

GreenT


----------



## toasty626 (Jul 3, 2008)

thebest said:


> You had them delivered to your house? Did they put them in a specific envolope?


Yes, I had them delivered to my house. The package consists of the seed packets inside a sturdy envelope which is inside a standard sized envelope.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 4, 2008)

I wish I had found this site before I ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds. I got the seeds, 10 MorocXskunk plus 10 free random seeds. Only a few out of 20 sprouted and they died before they were 2 inches tall. I emailed them and they sent 20 more. I got one plant out of that batch and it turned out to me male. I killed that bastard tonight. I ordered 10 Mango seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl 3 days ago. I got a confirmation email yesterday saying they have been shipped. Now, if Big Bro doesnt intercept them, I hope to have better luck with these.


----------



## MightyBuddha (Jul 4, 2008)

txhomegrown said:


> I wish I had found this site before I ordered from amsterdammarijuanaseeds. I got the seeds, 10 MorocXskunk plus 10 free random seeds. Only a few out of 20 sprouted and they died before they were 2 inches tall. I emailed them and they sent 20 more. I got one plant out of that batch and it turned out to me male. I killed that bastard tonight. I ordered 10 Mango seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl 3 days ago. I got a confirmation email yesterday saying they have been shipped. Now, if Big Bro doesnt intercept them, I hope to have better luck with these.


 
I ordered seeds from that site and they turned out fine. In the end about 12 of 20 seeds ended up being females. I think one of my mothers might still be a cloned copy of one of those seeds.


----------



## Joker52 (Jul 4, 2008)

if your ordering from dr.c or nirvana-shop. DOn't worry about a fake card or PO box.


----------



## greenthumb111 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok thx Joker


----------



## Kit (Jul 5, 2008)

has anyone ordered from attitude seed bank?


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 8, 2008)

Kit said:


> has anyone ordered from attitude seed bank?


Yes- I had a good experience there -they will take a money order like you get at the Customer Service at the grocery store. So does Gypsy Nirvana. 
GOOD for ME: Gyp. Nirv., MarijuanaSeeds nl, Attitude, Peak, Planet Skunk.
BAD: Rhino Seeds


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 12, 2008)

Stranger, ganja, staff, 
Dumb,dumb,dumbest, do you think that the man isn't watching this thread? you have given away that company's method of shipping. Guess what? people will now get busted, just plain dumb!!


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Jul 13, 2008)

For my first seed order, I ordered ten seeds from the Doc and they were shipped to the states 25 days ago. I still don't have them sadly.


----------



## txhomegrown (Jul 14, 2008)

mars2penny said:


> Stranger, ganja, staff,
> Dumb,dumb,dumbest, do you think that the man isn't watching this thread? you have given away that company's method of shipping. Guess what? people will now get busted, just plain dumb!!


While I agree with you that it is not a good idea to give out a site's shipping methods, I dont think that big bro has the manpower and resources to monitor every site on the net. As far as getting busted for the seeds, it just wont happen. If U.S. customs happen to open the package, they will take the seeds and put in a letter saying that they have intercepted the enclosed contraband, dont do it again blah blah blah...., seal the package with green tape usually and send it on to you. They will not be kicking in your door.


----------



## camaro630hp (Jul 14, 2008)

I orderd from nirvana and doc,a week ago and i recived doc's seed first i am placing another order now i will stay with the doc.4ever keep up 
i have not recived my nirvana package yet

im revived my doc order in 7days i live far away southeast


----------



## camaro630hp (Jul 17, 2008)

I JUST RECIVED MY The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds ORDER TODAY EVERYTHING IS ALL GOOD VERY FAST SHIPPING I LIVE FAR AWAY SOUTHWEST
I RECIVER MY PACKAGE 7 BIZ DAYS


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anybody out there heard of trichome technologies? was reading the cannabible, Jason King. He mentions this company as having a very potent genetic strain of seeds. What I found has pictures of beautiful bud in their gallery, but I found no link to them.


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of trichome technologies? Jason King mentions this company in the cannabible as having produced very potent seeds. THC in the mid twenties. found beautiful bud pictures in their gallery, but no links to the seeds.


----------



## mars2penny (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, didn't think the first one got through.


----------



## desertbloom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd put in my 2 cents, for what it's worth. It's not an endorsement of any vendor mentioned or the quality of their product.

I ordered from BC Bud in Aug of '07 and got my order 2-3 weeks later. For some reason, the order was duplicated a month later and I wasn't charged again. Of the 15 seeds first received, few germinated and the ones that did were male. The 2nd order was better. 10 of 15 germinated and of those 10, 4 were female.

In Feb '08 I ordered from 3 strains (10 seeds each) from Amsterdam and again received my order in about 2 weeks. They also sent 10 Free seeds but they didn't identify the strain. So far I've germinated about 1/4 of those seeds and have 6 females. The free seeds are still a mystery but it's definatly an indica strain.

My next order will be thru Nirvana but hopefully cloning and regen will put that off until I want to taste something new.


----------



## sunnyday808 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all,

Anybody know anything about these guys? I've heard they ship to the us and they're the only bank that has what I'm looking for. Any experiences?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 27, 2008)

does anyone know why KC brains is so cheap? i was checking out the DR and all their strains are 19 50 seems too cheap...hmm anyone?


----------



## aaron2 (Jul 27, 2008)

hey i want to get some seeds in australia but its hard to find good seeds here and was wondering if u get caught ordering them here wats the pealties?


----------



## Cann (Jul 29, 2008)

aaron2 said:


> hey i want to get some seeds in australia but its hard to find good seeds here and was wondering if u get caught ordering them here wats the pealties?


One good place to buy seeds (and just other good stuff in general) is grasscity. They have a reliable seedbank and ship in stealthy packages so you shouldnt get caught. Here are some links to their site.

<a href="http://shop.grasscity.com/shop/clickthru.html?id=nancycan&page=http://shop.grasscity.com/seeds/">


----------



## grindafish (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys/gals...I am new here and I just wanted to let everyone know that I made my first ever seed purchase on Monday July 21, and I got them today, July 29. 
I was worried about ordering online cause I live in the U.S. but they got here alright. I ordered NL x Big Bud and I ordered them from dope-seeds.com 
I am excited to get growing. I have been reading posts here for a few weeks and hopefully I have learned enough to have success.


----------



## Waterpeace13 (Jul 29, 2008)

fish where did you order from and where are you?


----------



## aaron2 (Jul 30, 2008)

grass city is in amsterdam.is there any in australia?


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 31, 2008)

i ordered from DR CHRONIC and am not happy at all, first they charged me twice for one purchase...then to make things worse my seeds come and they're not even in the package. the seed package is in there but no seeds, and no letter from homeland security..this sucks, im not even getting a response from them...i hope this doesnt happen to anyone else.


----------



## geronamo (Aug 4, 2008)

Is Nirvana seeds anything to do with Nirvana shop? Just wanna know how trustworthy they are as they want me to send them cash?? Any past experience?


----------



## rinirax (Aug 5, 2008)

did anyone order from everyonedoesit.com ?
well what do you guys think is the safest site
or which sites packages are the stealthiest?


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Aug 14, 2008)

I ordered 20 seeds from nirvana on july 17th and still no package. I emailed them and they said they are probably held up at customs, but what the F? shouldn't I have recieved these by now?


----------



## ev3rfr3sh (Aug 14, 2008)

don't know if it applies but here is a good strain list & the legit companies that stock them so it kinda belongs here. are you ready?

303 (Spice Brothers) Papua New Guinea Gold X Hawaiian; Fuji
A
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
Apollo&#8217;s Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
Arjan&#8217;s Haze #2 (Green House) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry
B
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
Bangi &#8220;aka Congo&#8221; (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry 
AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marley&#8217;s Collie X Blue Russian
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X 
Subcools JCB]
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
Bomber&#8217;s Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X &#8220;a Secret Strain&#8221;
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
Bubba Kush
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
Buddha&#8217;s Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan
C
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold] 
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
Cheese (Big Buddha&#8217;s) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern 
Kentucky
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
Congo &#8220;aka Bangi&#8221; (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen
D
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
Dawg (??) Aesop&#8217;s Fables Fox X Grapes
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica
E
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights &#8220;early genotype&#8221; X White Special &#8220;early genotype&#8221;
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow
F
F&#8217;N&#8217;Blue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin&#8217; Incredible
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fiji&#8217;s Island
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1
G
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdog&#8217;s East Coast Sour Diesel v3
Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
God&#8217;s Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
Gordy&#8217;s Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C&#8217;99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
Gypsy&#8217;s Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash
H
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
Haley&#8217;s Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
Haze Special (KC Brains) Neville&#8217;s Haze X K.C.606
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
Highend (Legends) Rene X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
Hoosier Hoot&#8217;n&#8217;Hollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow
I
Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1
J
J.J.&#8217;s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marley&#8217;s Collie X Early Pearl?
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Blueberry
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47
K
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
Hawaiian
Kali&#8217;s Bliss (Reeferman) Reeferman&#8217;s Cambodian X Cinderella 99
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X William&#8217;s Wonder
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airborne&#8217;s G13 X Cinderella 99
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
King&#8217;s Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmatha&#8217;s Blueberry X Aloha 98
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic
L
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry X BogBubble
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid
M
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
Mal&#8217;Sp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
Marley&#8217;s Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reeferman&#8217;s G
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X &#8220;a parent of Kwiksilver&#8221;
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant
N
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
Neville&#8217;s Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
Neville&#8217;s Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Jack Herer
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Holland&#8217;s Hope X Skunk #1
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian
O
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
Odin&#8217;s Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2
P
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Neville&#8217;s Haze
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black &#8220;aka Burmese&#8221;
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Holland&#8217;s Hope X Skunk #1
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]
Q
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2
R
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Holland&#8217;s Hope
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
Red Haze (??) Neville&#8217;s Haze X Panama Red
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
Reeferman&#8217;s G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
Reeferman&#8217;s Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSC&#8217;s Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSC&#8217;s Herijuana Indica pheno
Reeferman&#8217;s Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reeferman&#8217;s Northern Lights #5
Reeferman&#8217;s Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
Reeferman&#8217;s Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
RFK = NL X Shiva
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
Rock Bud &#8220;aka Soma A+&#8221;(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican]
S
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
Shit (Mr. Nice) the Original &#8220;Afghani X Skunk&#8221; (SSSC&#8217;s?)
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze 
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai 
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) &#8220;Big yielding phenotype&#8221; X White Afghani
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
Spellbound (Dman) William&#8217;s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic High&#8217;s Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86&#8217;Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
Swazi Redbeard &#8220;a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard&#8221; (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Dj&#8217;s Blueberry] X Grapefruit
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project
T
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X William&#8217;s Wonder
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
Titan&#8217;s Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Tarantula = ???
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]
U
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk
V
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen
W
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
Willie D (Reservoir) William&#8217;s Wonder X New York City Diesel
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X William&#8217;s Wonder
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) William&#8217;s Wonder X Sour Diesel
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X William&#8217;s Wonder
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X William&#8217;s Wonder
Y
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X &#8220;secret F1&#8221;
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya
Z
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion


----------



## ev3rfr3sh (Aug 14, 2008)

also, Greenlife Seeds is a good one, from canada to u.s.a at least...they send out an order list and then your stealthy seeds in a regular letter sized envelope a few days later so you know when to be looking. They come regular mail so no priority (which is checked harder) and they even answered the phone when i called after getting the letter, thinking i was ripped saying not to worry the seeds are right behind the letter. Only downside is strain selection is sort of limited but they have expanded a little so i dunno.


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 16, 2008)

i just recived another order from the doc. and he gave me more free beans 
i live far away southeast u.s theY ARE GREAT 
I AM VERY HAPPY
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE


----------



## ganjalova (Aug 22, 2008)

The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds <<< is the place to go.. i got my seeds in 8 days!!!! very pleased with them will order from them again


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow i cant belive nobody has rep+u yet 
you have geven a lot of helpful info thanks 4 everything 
i wil rep+ all i can everybody should aswell
be safe and good luck to all


vote 2 legalize marijuana said:


> ok, now i gone and done it! Swore i wouldn't, but i did. I went away from my norm and ordered seed from planetskunk [ superior genetics - worldwide delivery ] . Now it's the wait and see what happens game! I'll keep you posted.
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> ...


----------



## Trashed (Aug 24, 2008)

I've only ordered from two places, one in Amsterdam (Buydutchseeds, took three weeks, they all germed,) and a place in B.C. called AAA seeds or whatever, with them it's looking rather grim. Exactly one month and nothing. Not even an answer to an e mail a few days ago. But there's always hope. 

Thinking good thoughts about sticking to PGR (pretty good reefer,) seeds or maybe trying Nirvana.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Aug 26, 2008)

rollitup said:


> nirvana is our site sponsor and 80% of the people that use this forum order from nirvana, I have checked them out personally along with widow maker. There do stealthy shipments and orders usually come with more seeds then you actually order.


That's awsome. I only ordered 5 seeds but i wouldnt mind if more came.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Aug 29, 2008)

*TWO THUMBS UP FOR ATTITUDE SEED COMPANY!!!!!*

I ordered seeds last Monday and they came yesterday. Ten days from the UK to the southeast. They came stealthity in their original seed bank packaging. I did the track and trace option and I was able to track it from the time it was shipped in the UK, through to the arrival at customs, to my door. I used "*420*" in the discount box and received 15% off my order. Everything went exactly as planned, my order was correct, and I couldn't be happier

For just under $200 here's what I got:

10 Feminized Big Buddha Blue Cheese
10 Feminized Barney's Farm Red Diesel

and as a bonus

5 Regular G13 Labs Thai Super Skunk
5 Regular G13 Labs Power Skunk

After getting fucked out of my order from Dr. Chronic last month, Attitude Seeds has a new, very happy customer.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

Man iv emailed nirvana 3-4 times and it's been a week now with no response. Not only is this my first time ordering from nirvana, but if they don't email me back in a timely manner it's gunna be the last.


----------



## ganjalova (Aug 29, 2008)

hell yeah beverly rollins.... attitude seed company is the best .. i got my seeds in 8 days from order.... good luck with your grow


----------



## Agent007 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi Guys, First post here.

Been a long time since I grew any. Probably early 90's. Recently friends gave me an old seed they had. I did my old method of soaking the seed for a few days to germinate it, and transferred it to a small pot with potting mix. Now its about 300mm high, in a bigger pot after about 7 weeks growing under 18hrs/day of a grolux & cool white twin fluro lights.

Anyway, I'd like to grow a few more as we're now heading into Spring here DownUnder. So I need more seeds......and ounces these days have no seeds.

Has anyone had luck ordering seeds to Australia (either locally or from overseas sources)?

Do you think seeds from overseas would get through our Postal system OK?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone ordered from MARIJUANA-SEEDS.NL


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 1, 2008)

how about planetwax.co.uk order seeds got conformation e-mail they got my order
that was almost 6 weeks ago


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 1, 2008)

*ATTITUDE is* the best 
andthe doc. has let me down aswell
good luck with u grow


BeverlyRollins69 said:


> *TWO THUMBS UP FOR ATTITUDE SEED COMPANY!!!!!*
> 
> I ordered seeds last Monday and they came yesterday. Ten days from the UK to the southeast. They came stealthity in their original seed bank packaging. I did the track and trace option and I was able to track it from the time it was shipped in the UK, through to the arrival at customs, to my door. I used "*420*" in the discount box and received 15% off my order. Everything went exactly as planned, my order was correct, and I couldn't be happier
> 
> ...


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 2, 2008)

i ordered from nirvana and never got my seeds so i dont think they are 100% prob. like 75-85%


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 2, 2008)

BUDGI said:


> has anyone ordered from MARIJUANA-SEEDS.NL


i did and got mine within 3 business days, have you tried contacting them? so far the 3 i've planted have all sprouted and are growing ok... overwatered a bit at first but they are getting better.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 2, 2008)

The Doc has gotten me for $400 in my last three orders.
NEVER BUY FROM THE DOC


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 2, 2008)

yep thats how much i lost i feel 4 ya 
as i said b4 u live u learn


CustomHydro said:


> The Doc has gotten me for $400 in my last three orders.
> NEVER BUY FROM THE DOC


----------



## Agent007 (Sep 2, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance as I'm a newbie here...... but who is this Doc we should avoid? Company and website name would be appreciated thanks. As I dont want to spend a whole lot of money for nothing especially as Im in Oz.

As my post above, any recommendations for suppliers to have seeds mailed to Australia would be appreciated.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

its http://www.drchronic.com he is duking big US orders like if u order $200+ worth of seeds at a time dont expect to get them.
He knows it's free money so hes taking advantage.
And its a pussy move cant take my money in my face but neva ordered that big.


----------



## slabhead (Sep 3, 2008)

mane, I followed the link from your post and see this on nirvana-shop.com site

Fake Company (nirvanaseeds.com) steals the Nirvana website. 
August 4, 2008 Ryan Cooper has stolen the Nirvana Website

I guess we all take a chance buying seed but which is the best one?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't been to many seedbanks but my trustworthy ones right now are..

mj-seeds.nl
attitude 
amsterdamseeds (haven't ordered in a while from them tho)
I wont mess with the doc right now until i see some success stories even tho I don't order many seeds like that.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea that Nirvana hack had me and a couple growers like fuckwhen I told them about it.


----------



## Moldy (Sep 3, 2008)

Had good luck with Nirvana, three different orders and got them all on time with 5 bonus seeds.

Had good service from PEAK seeds in BC., no problem, stealthy and cheap. Good strains.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 3, 2008)

saturnlily said:


> i ordered from nirvana and never got my seeds so i dont think they are 100% prob. like 75-85%


Yeah i ordered nirvana too and never got seeds. Very disapointed.


----------



## joebejoe (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello,my user name is joebejoe and i ordered from Nirvana 08/25/08 & received my pencils 09/02/08.
I knew you have a list your working on so heres the shit
Im not use to posting too much, just read alot, started hydro but going back to soil for these girls..
10 JH 10 NLxH

Vacationed in vancouver bc in july went to kind seed 10 shaman and only 1 good and not doing well at all.
BAD SEEDS 

later...


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

Do any of these companies or banks ship to the US SAFELY ??? Do they usually arrive or are they caught and confiscated ??? I also am not real fond of having them sent to my home address. Can anyone tell me the SAFEST and BEST place to get seeds shipped to the US ??? I know most of us don't have our locations listed so I have no idea where to get GOOD seeds in the US SAFELY. Still new at all this, thanks for any advice.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> Do any of these companies or banks ship to the US SAFELY ??? Do they usually arrive or are they caught and confiscated ??? I also am not real fond of having them sent to my home address. Can anyone tell me the SAFEST and BEST place to get seeds shipped to the US ??? I know most of us don't have our locations listed so I have no idea where to get GOOD seeds in the US SAFELY. Still new at all this, thanks for any advice.


you need to talk to a friend about shipping seeds.
but attiude is the best bet right now or mj-seeds.nl
I'm in Ga and have gotten every seed order took some time sometimes but always got them.
Even had them opened and keep moving


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> you need to talk to a friend about shipping seeds.
> 
> I'm in Ga and have gotten every seed order took some time sometimes but always got them.


 
I don't have a friend to get them from, not any (seeds) worth a damn anyways. Who have you had the best success with ??? As it appears, we reside in the same state so that may help me alot knowing you actually received yours. 

Verdana, I would hit you up with a private message but I can't figure this damn forum out, I am even a MOD on other forums and this is one of the most complicated I have ever been on to navigate around, they should simplify these things for stoners,lol. Send me a PM if you know how to.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

Dirtbmw20 said:


> I don't have a friend to get them from, not any (seeds) worth a damn anyways. Who have you had the best success with ??? As it appears, we reside in the same state so that may help me alot knowing you actually received yours.
> 
> Verdana, I would hit you up with a private message but I can't figure this damn forum out, I am even a MOD on other forums and this is one of the most complicated I have ever been on to navigate around, they should simplify these things for stoners,lol. Send me a PM if you know how to.


No I mean ask ya homeboy to let you ship seeds there. 
I dont have a true fav but right now my top that I use are.

mj-seeds.nl
Attitude
the doc was up there, but all there complaints are main me suspicious


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

it wont let me send you one have you verified rollitup thru the email they sent you?


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

I got an email from them but there was nothing to verify. Hmmmmmm. I told ya they need to make this forum more stoner friendly,lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

here attitude site
The Attitude Cannabis Seeds Marijuana Seeds

You hear that new Jeezy bra?


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link Mane, I sent one of the administrators a message but had to do it through the networking, maybe they can help me with it, I dunno. 

What the hell is Jeezy bra ???? lol, obviously I haven't heard of it,lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh nm  no worries.
i think you need to go to settings tho in my rollitup at the top of the page.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

The ENABLE MESSAGES box is checked in my settings, there is no reason I should not be able to send or receive messages. Like I said, I am a MODERATOR on other forums so I know the way around a forum, or at least I FELT like I did until I got here,lol.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

damn idk then it said some crazy shit when i tried


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> damn idk then it said some crazy shit when i tried


Mane, a few other people on here have told me that I have to have a certain number (25 or 50, they couldn't remember) before I was able to send or receive a private message, to cut down on the spammers and unwanted people on here, I understand and it makes sense to me, I'm gonna hit you up with a pm when I get enough posts, later man.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

ite bra be easy 
alot of post cause of hoes wanna talk shit


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn..... I just noticed TWO things, you only been a member for a month and already got over 2200 posts, that's some serious posting and typing bro, you got any fingertips left,lol. 

Oh yea, and this makes my 25th post. 

Peace


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 4, 2008)

oh well....... the magic number ain't 25. out for the night.

peace.


----------



## Agent007 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah bugger....maybe it's 50. Looks like I wont be a stranger for long now though.


----------



## Dirtbmw20 (Sep 5, 2008)

Agent007 said:


> Ah bugger....maybe it's 50. Looks like I wont be a stranger for long now though.


Same here 007, it won't take long. You're as new as I am, welcome to the board.


----------



## UshUsh (Sep 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me what sort of stealth delivery options that Nirvana and/or GoldSeed have in place? Would be much appreciated as I am contemplating ordering some from either of these and receiving is obviously illegal in New Zealand, although I've heard first time only warrants a warning? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nirvana has good stealth. Just dont order big.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 5, 2008)

UshUsh said:


> Can someone tell me what sort of stealth delivery options that Nirvana and/or GoldSeed have in place? Would be much appreciated as I am contemplating ordering some from either of these and receiving is obviously illegal in New Zealand, although I've heard first time only warrants a warning? Any help would be much appreciated!


Don't order at all from nirvana. I have emailed them at least 5 or 6 times about the seeds i was supposed to get and have got no reply. It was a small order.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 6, 2008)

UR FUNNY GUY MANE ...........////////


mane2008 said:


> its Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank he is duking big US orders like if u order $200+ worth of seeds at a time dont expect to get them.
> He knows it's free money so hes taking advantage.
> And its a pussy move cant take my money in my face but neva ordered that big.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry guys misinformation. It took almost four weeks but i got my seeds from nirvana. I probably won't be ordering from them again because they don't email back and it took way too long but at least i got em.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

Shit funko emailed me in about two days but this was a while ago


----------



## slabhead (Sep 6, 2008)

Glad to see you didn't get ripped. Nirvana sounds like one of the more reputable places from my research.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah well im gunna order from attitude next time because it has WAYYYYYY more seedbank selections and free seeds and worldwide shipping in less than 7 working days. What more could you ask for?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

DO NOT GO Nirvana AGAIN DO NOT GO Nirvana 

GO WITH WHAT THE DOC SAID 
THAT IS THE ONLY PLACE I TRUST 



slabhead said:


> Glad to see you didn't get ripped. Nirvana sounds like one of the more reputable places from my research.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr.Chronic said:


> Yeah well im gunna order from attitude next time because it has WAYYYYYY more seedbank selections and free seeds and worldwide shipping in less than 7 working days. What more could you ask for?


 i saw your name dr. chronic. i thought you were the doc. from the seed com.
i was fixing to say everyone hates your fukin ass, but your not.sorry.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

raiderman said:


> i saw your name dr. chronic. i thought you were the doc. from the seed com.
> i was fixing to say everyone hates your fukin ass, but your not.sorry.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe i am...you'll sure as fuck never know. j/k

I love you guy's

Please don't hate me cause some fucker that is taking people's $$$ is raping my name.



raiderman said:


> i saw your name dr. chronic. i thought you were the doc. from the seed com.
> i was fixing to say everyone hates your fukin ass, but your not.sorry.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

lmao you good dr.
i know i said it before but i haven't seen plants that stocky since my last grow.
all this stretching going on pple scared to put their lights closer.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

Haha yeah..


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

Hopefully that mean's the bud's will be more dense and compact since the nodes are close.


----------



## Happy Stranger (Sep 8, 2008)

Haha I saw DrChronic's name and couldn't not click


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2008)

heres wat the dr. ordered.oops go down.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2008)

heres wat the dr ordered. 1.2 lbs of BB hash bud. very frosty.


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 11, 2008)

raiderman said:


> heres wat the dr ordered. 1.2 lbs of BB hash bud. very frosty.


Nice bud picture's.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

100% indicas are th only way togo. no stretching


----------



## Puna Bud (Sep 15, 2008)

daddychrisg said:


> Why does no one respond to the question "does Nirvana ship to the states"???? Do they, or don' they?


it's not because people here don't like you. But think about it dude. this site and every other site is checked often if not daily by your local law enforcement, the Feds, etc.,etc... So you want another poster here to front off their seed banks...then that place gets busted for shipping to the US! Common, "wake up and smell the Buds". It's illegal to ship Marijuana seeds to any state! So why are you asking others to give up their connection for you? But there are ways to finding out companies that will ship state side, without fronting these companies off(which is what you're asking people to do). You just need to use your imagination to find out how!

Good luck!


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 15, 2008)

ordered Aurora Indica 5wks ago got reply order recieved still nothing will keep u posted


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

damn I hope you get them AI is good shit bra.


----------



## BUDGI (Sep 15, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> damn I hope you get them AI is good shit bra.


 thanks man me to


----------



## asher187 (Sep 15, 2008)

***********UPDATE*************

Made a Purchase with Nirvana AK48 and Aurora Indica on 9/9/08 Got email saying they have shipped on 9/11/08
Still waiting patiently I'm guessing they will arrive soon.
Today placed an order with Attitude some Barneys Farm G13 Haze Feminized and Reserva Privada Purple Wreck.

I'll update you guys if/when they arrive I hear 7-10 days is the norm for Nirv, and I ordered express/stealth from Att. wish me luck 

9/16/08 Items received from Nirvana in todays mail nice and respectable stealth. SUPER  Will post pics tonight or in the morning


----------



## New2Growing (Sep 20, 2008)

O.k. so here is my ? how do i find out if I can have any seeds shipped to me or does it not matter if you are willing to take the risk... I'm tired of the bag seed.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 20, 2008)

if you in USA you taking a risk but fuck it order some seeds


----------



## asher187 (Sep 20, 2008)

New2Growing said:


> O.k. so here is my ? how do i find out if I can have any seeds shipped to me or does it not matter if you are willing to take the risk... I'm tired of the bag seed.


Nirv and Attitude will ship you "_souvenirs_" AND they will ship them.

Can they be intercepted = Yes
Can you get into trouble = Yes

I used a gift card and shipped to a friendly location. I got my samples/souvenirs in tact.


----------



## New2Growing (Sep 20, 2008)

OK so what would you consider a friendly place. Of course not the garden house. But I don't know too many ppl that would let me use there address... Any suggestions, from anyone? Here is some pics of what the bullshit bag seeds around here are producing... This is after 2 months, I'm sure it came from some shwagg from around here, a buddy had to get rid of the plants at 2 weeks. And I know the setup sucks...





THIS IS SO FUCKING AGGRAVATING WORKING WITH THIS SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 20, 2008)

MArijuana-seeds.nl hasn't done me wrong yet. Decent stealth and quick delivery even to the U.S.


----------



## wannabe grower (Sep 20, 2008)

hehe a lot of times it's the grower and not the seeds too. Don't hate >


----------



## New2Growing (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm not the most experienced, but the fact that I'm starting with dirt weed does not help at all...


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 20, 2008)

all i know is that the post today, pleased me mucho. 

I just want to hug the world...

now i got to get on top of finishing a room...and taking care of other drama...


----------



## KingJMS (Sep 20, 2008)

New2Growing said:


> O.k. so here is my ? how do i find out if I can have any seeds shipped to me or does it not matter if you are willing to take the risk... I'm tired of the bag seed.


you want to know how to know? grab your nuts and go for a ride.

put on your leather jacket, slick back your hair, snatch out your credit card, pony up to the computer...and order the best damn seeds you can afford from a site you feel will suits your needs.

Do some research and you'll prolly find a few folks who seem like they're on the up and up. ask them where they oredered, and maybe they'll tell you. don't be offended if they don't...not all like to disclose their sources.

beyond that...i was a skeptic, too.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

MArijuana-seeds.nl 

HOW GOOD IS THIS SITE GREAT PRICES


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 20, 2008)

good shit cam
great strains


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

There the same strans i just paid dubble the price 4 dan u know how i like 2 save money 

i think i going 2 order from them aswell how is the shipping 

is it like doc. With the whole cardbord thing i just want 2 make sure i am not going 2 get ripped off thats a great site and if all is well that will b the only site i will ever use 4 a while 


mane2008 said:


> good shit cam:d
> great strains


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 20, 2008)

naw no cardboard last time i got the cd case but that was a while ago n they changed the stealth.


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 20, 2008)

well i just got my order today in a cd case,lol, got a free blank dvd too. last time i got it in a magazine so ya either worked great got both orders in 5 business days


----------



## jestermite (Sep 21, 2008)

Ordered from Nirvana.. fast, discreet, and 10/10 germinated. debit card, southwest usa. perfect service


----------



## asher187 (Sep 23, 2008)

***********UPDATE************
Made a Purchase with Nirvana AK48 and Aurora Indica on 9/9/08 Got seeds on 9/16 on 9/23 all AK have sprouted and Only 1 Aurora has sprouted and no others have even cracked 

Still waiting on Attitude order, I'm hoping no more than 2-3 more days.


----------



## asher187 (Sep 25, 2008)

asher187 said:


> ***********UPDATE************
> Made a Purchase with Nirvana AK48 and Aurora Indica on 9/9/08 Got seeds on 9/16 on 9/23 all AK have sprouted and Only 1 Aurora has sprouted and no others have even cracked
> 
> Still waiting on Attitude order, I'm hoping no more than 2-3 more days.


9.25.08 got attitude order in today's mail, got everything I ordered but one pack of free-bees was missing, but hey they were free right?


----------



## FootballFirst (Oct 4, 2008)

BCseedking.com is good. I sent them an international money order and got my seeds in stealth mode 2 weeks after they got the money order . The package was kinda crushed, but all the seeds were intact. Like others have said, free seeds too! All of my seeds have germinated, although I've only germinated 8 seeds, 6 of which were female.


----------



## ShirShmokesAlot (Oct 5, 2008)

anyone have any experience with sagarmatha seeds? slyder inparticularly?


----------



## drewt90 (Oct 9, 2008)

hey i live in minnesota and i was wonderin if someone could help me out and hook me up with some seeds mainly indica like lowryder.I want you to do this cause im not sure if i can legally order seeds online...If you do help me out i will keep in touch with you and give you some of the profet. thanks! Email me at [email protected] if you wanna help! =]


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2008)

Lets see i have gotten all my orders from thse places.

1)*Marijuana-Seeds.nl 15 strains*
*2)Nirvana 4 strains*
*3)Dutchbreed.com 4 strains (#1 on stealth)*
*4)Dr.Chronics 2 strains*
*5)Lowlife seeds 1 strain*


----------



## oldhippy54 (Oct 12, 2008)

_*freakin postal service squeezes the envelopes so they can break the seeds or see whats in it! happened to me!*_


----------



## letsdothis21 (Oct 19, 2008)

So after checking out the nirvana website I was just wondering how many of the seeds are actually female? Was looking at the White Rhino but they don't have feminized WR, so was wondering how many would actually be females.

THANKS


----------



## rinirax (Oct 22, 2008)

letsdothis21 said:


> So after checking out the nirvana website I was just wondering how many of the seeds are actually female? Was looking at the White Rhino but they don't have feminized WR, so was wondering how many would actually be females.
> 
> THANKS


50% of the regular seeds should be female.

i got a question too:

what u guys think happens when the police confiscicates your order?
do they come to your house and you have to pay a fine ?


----------



## stonedaze (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered from Planetskunk.com and got my seeds in about 7 days. I'm still waiting for seeds I ordered from seed boutique about 2 months ago.


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 27, 2008)

rinirax said:


> 50% of the regular seeds should be female.
> 
> i got a question too:
> 
> ...


 

If U.S. customs intercepts your package, a letter stating that they have you package will be sent. If you try to go pick it up you will be arrested. I don't think anything happens if you don't go.


----------



## superdave53 (Oct 31, 2008)

Help. I,ve been to every seed co. in the past few days, and no one sells or
sends seeds to the USA. Last year I purchased from several seed co. and now
a big fat ZERO. My last purchase was from Gypsy Nirvana and of course I was
faithfully RIPPED OFF. I've tried everything, can anyone help or advise ?
Please


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 6, 2008)

The Attitude seed Company


----------



## Red Ganja (Nov 6, 2008)

KWsmoke said:


> If U.S. customs intercepts your package, a letter stating that they have you package will be sent. If you try to go pick it up you will be arrested. I don't think anything happens if you don't go.


Actually, you are partially correct! They DO confiscate your seeds and send you a letter (and DO NOTHING) BUT there is NO WAY you can attempt to pick them up! Because they send everything BUT the confiscated item. The letter is usually inside a opened and reclosed (sometimes stapled) envelope.
What you can do, is call a number and give the reference number they give you. WHY? Because 1)you are incredibly stoopid (SIC) or 2)You feel that the item was wrongfully seized! Of course, since it WASN'T you wouldn't call.
And do NOT call if you are a prop 215 medi user (As a friend of mine did) The FEDS seize it and it IS against fed law.....
I have a collection of about 12 letters (since 1990) from agriculture, customs and finally Homeland Security! They are only good when the TP runs out!



rinirax said:


> i got a question too:
> 
> what u guys think happens when the police confiscicates your order?
> do they come to your house and you have to pay a fine ?


The POLICE DO NOT confiscate (or even confiscicates) seeds!!

IF they are snagged they will be snagged by Agriculture or Homeland Security/Customs!

They will do NOTHING!! They will NOT even intercept the next letter!! They will remove and destroy the seeds, insert a form letter, and move on to the next 10,000 seizures!! 

Please NOTE: this is for the US ONLY!!!


----------



## Red Ganja (Nov 6, 2008)

superdave53 said:


> Help. I,ve been to every seed co. in the past few days, and no one sells or
> sends seeds to the USA. Last year I purchased from several seed co. and now
> a big fat ZERO. My last purchase was from Gypsy Nirvana and of course I was
> faithfully RIPPED OFF. I've tried everything, can anyone help or advise ?
> Please


Listen to JohnnyBtreed!!'

I've gotten letters from orders from Seedsdirect. Seed Boutique. Seedbay. (Heavens Stairway and I got a Cbay letter the week before the bust)
Mark Emery. Dr. Chronic. Nirvana. Reeferman

CURRENTLY the only 2 to get through are Online Alien and Attitude! Attitude is expensive NOT for the seeds but for the shipping BUT if they get through.....WHO CARES!

They also have tracking so you can watch the progress. And for even MORE $$$ they GUARANTEE delivery!

Good Luck!


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, thanks red. I hope I never get a letter, but no sweat if I do. Looks like attitude is the way to go then hm? Well I suppose I can check them out.


----------



## squints68 (Nov 13, 2008)

i got mine in a nice ipod holder


----------



## XReddiWipX (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay... This question is for all of you that are screaming *ATTITUDE* from the rooftops!

Relax, I'm sold on them. Just wondering about shipping options. I noticed that they have two stealth options that aren't listed in the shipping drop-down box on the ordering page... There's a DVD/CD Case option and a Zippo Lighter option. Also saw in the shipping drop-down box the Stealth Hemp Rucksack option.

Has anyone used any of these and if so, that did you think of the results? I'm kind of leaning towards the Hemp Rucksack option... I've got a lot of crap to carry around and that would be a good way to tote it. But, I'm just wondering if that, the lighter and the DVD/CD Case is something that Customs might already be on the look-out for.

Also, while you are here. I had *Gypsy Nirvana* in my list of possibilities until I saw what SuperDave53 said about them. Here's my list (Minus Gypsy Nirvana) of possible sites to order from... Can you tell me if I've made any mistakes? I haven't ordered anything yet and when I do, it will be from Attitude. But, I do like to have choices. Also, if you know of something that should be on that list that isn't... Fire away!

I like many here live in the U.S.

Cwbay.com

Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds.

Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture

Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank

Marijuana Seed(s) Cannabis Seed(s) buy purchase (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide

T'Da... There's my list so far. Oh, and no, I didn't list Attitude there... From all that I can gather, it's beyond reproach.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

ATTITUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## XReddiWipX (Nov 13, 2008)

Smart ass! LoL 

I am getting the feeling that Attitude is pretty much the ONLY U.S. Choice.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

Well there IS nirvana... and hemp depot. Both reliable for U.S. consumers.


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 13, 2008)

KWsmoke said:


> Well there IS nirvana... and hemp depot. Both reliable for U.S. consumers.


 and then there's Highgrade Seeds who guarantees you'll get your seeds or they'll reship them.


----------



## XReddiWipX (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet! Both of those were rather high on the list... Pun intended! Like the Avatar Photo BTW.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 13, 2008)

......Fuckin A'


----------



## stonedaze (Nov 13, 2008)

Planetskunk is good, too. Fast airmail shipping, but the selection isn't quite as large as Attitude's.


----------



## mtlseven (Nov 15, 2008)

well i made order at www.marijuana-seeds.nl they reponded very fast with my questions pretty sure its gona be a long wait for shipping lol 3 to 21 days i will post when i receive them.bought me big bud

its sad i can get pot anywere here but no one can get me some seeds


----------



## Green4Good (Nov 17, 2008)

A friend reports successful, stealth U.S. shipping from both these two sites: 
Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices and Attitude in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Master Kush (Nov 20, 2008)

Weedfarmer.com worked for me. I bought some PPP from then a while back. But I only bought from them once.


----------



## pennywise619 (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered seeds from dope-seeds.com shipped to Arizona, but have not got them yet. I ordered about a week ago, and have not got them yet. I hope I get them soon. I will keep you guys posted, peace.


----------



## pipes0000 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was a bit Iffy on \ordering for the first time,,,But i ordered Big Bud, PPP, and Hindu Kush, from Nirvana on Friday and my order was sent in two days,,,I received it in 6 daysfrom my order date,,Great service from these guy,s.I will definitely order again.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 24, 2008)

Green4Good said:


> A friend reports successful, stealth U.S. shipping from both these two sites:
> Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices and Attitude in 3-4 weeks.



I sure hope you're right. I just ordered some WW beans from them. Great prices compared to most other sites.


----------



## Inhell (Nov 26, 2008)

I ordered from attitude, arrived in 9 days to Indiana!


----------



## Kingofbud420 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive grown mainly clones, but the guy I bought clones from got busted, so now Im wondering, this nirvana seed bank, if I order them from canada, do you think they will get seized when they go through customs?


----------



## boulderrr (Nov 30, 2008)

Ordered 5 feminized Himalayan Gold from Attitude. Went with discreet shipping that included a t-shirt. Took exactly one week from order and we got our 5 free G13 labs skunk seeds too!


----------



## Kingofbud420 (Nov 30, 2008)

I went on the Attitude website, there is two methods of shipping; standard and stealth, is stealth the one with the t-shirt?


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 30, 2008)

We do not discuss the specifics of stealth delivery. Rest assured; they won't send an envelope titled "KILLER WEED."


----------



## Kingofbud420 (Nov 30, 2008)

lol ok great, I understand why that kind of info cant be revealed. also, what about highgrade-seeds.com? Ive heard good things about them, anyone with first hand experience?


----------



## JLStiffy (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, BC BUD DEPOT not recommended? I was going to place a large outdoor this year with BC GOD Bud. I read their FAQ and they said ' we would not ripe you off because that would be known around the world.' Althougt I tend to trust a user at rollitup. org with over 1500k post and a staff than a retailer!.. I problem is trying to get a strain that will grow in B.C Canada. And an outdoor seed that grows well away form the cost, with the frist frost happaning in October...


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 1, 2008)

KWsmoke said:


> Well there IS nirvana... and hemp depot. Both reliable for U.S. consumers.


Attitude has GREAT customer service. And the TRACKING is really a great addition.
Hemp Depot lost an order and Brad was a dick and a half. In fact, I have found, that most of the people who say HD is good never had to deal with customer service (AFTER the sale) or never had a lost package. (I can deal with seized packages BUT I have very little "faith" in lost packages!)

I just sent and received 2 orders from Attitude. The 1st one arrived in 5 days (to the US) and the 2nd in 7.... BUT by seeing tracking you can see that BOTH times the delay was with the USPS coming into US.. The DAY I ordered or the day after at the longest, the order was posted!

Nirvana had to stop for awhile and change steath because for awhile they were getting intercepted. I believe they are back but that is a risk.

The only netherlands based seedbank that has always gotten through was Online Alien.

Again, it has not been tested, but guaranteed delivery SHOULD be worth its weight in the extra cost! And as I said, the tracking puts your mind at ease!

Peace

BTW, order from who you want, I am not endorsing anyone, I am merely giving my history... I get no benefit from whomever you order from


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 5, 2008)

i just ordered some auto white moscow and some auto grreat white shark from seedsman.com any info on this retailer please?







diclaimer: anything i say or represent is only because i want to be a part of starwars episodes and learn the tricks of obi 1 canobi its all lies and has no baring in this case in fact please delete yourself now and exit the building


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 5, 2008)

ok i ordered the seeds last night when i get them il post a review!! if i dont soon that means things didnt go well and im probably arrested! wish me luck hope everything goes well











Anything i say is a lie i dont exist and have no logic


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 5, 2008)

Green4Good said:


> A friend reports successful, stealth U.S. shipping from both these two sites:
> Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices and Attitude in 3-4 weeks.


I would like to report: 1 good transaction! I ordered from Marijuana-seeds.nl http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow.html and I got my stealth package yesterday. 

I ordered on the 22nd (saturday) and they shipped on the 24th (monday). I received them on the 4th. That's approximately 10 days from the Netherlands to California. SWEET!

The prices are unmatched imo. The quality of the beans has not been determined yet, but they look good so far. I even received 5 free Super Silver Haze Beans.

I've got a nice variety germing as we speak. I'm so excited.


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 6, 2008)

Seedsman is "supposedly" a reputable bank but I have no personal info on them....
I await the report!
Good Luck! Peace




got2loveit said:


> i just ordered some auto white moscow and some auto grreat white shark from seedsman.com any info on this retailer please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 6, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> I would like to report: 1 good transaction! I ordered from Marijuana-seeds.nl http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-widow.html and I got my stealth package yesterday.
> 
> I ordered on the 22nd (saturday) and they shipped on the 24th (monday). I received them on the 4th. That's approximately 10 days from the Netherlands to California. SWEET!
> 
> ...


Great!! The KEY will be the quality of the seeds..... The problem I have with marijuana-seeds.com is that I "believe" they are all F2s. Many years ago I received 5 free white widows for signing up to their newsletter... The seeds were marijuana and they germinated.
But at this point, in my life, I want seeds from a REPUTABLE BREEDER (IE Shanti, GHS, Barneys Farm etc) and I want the seedbank to send THOSE seeds in the original breeder packs to ME! My time of wasting grow space w/seeds of unknown origin and unknown quality are Loooooong gone.... BUT... I don't look down my nose at ANYONE who grows, be it bagssed, freebies, or unknown seeds.... When it is finished, it it didnt hermie and ruin your grow space, then you are AHEAD!!

The ONLY think I take exception to is the quote you started your message with...


> Originally Posted by *Green4Good*
> A friend reports successful, stealth U.S. shipping from both these two sites:
> Marijuana Seeds and Attitude in 3-4 weeks.


3-4 weeks to receive seeds is NOT good by any stretch of the imagination!! unless they sent cash and consider the entire time from sending the cash to receiving!

I hope your seeds are KILLER!!! Peace


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 6, 2008)

I only quoted him because it was his link that got me started.

I germed 5 ww, 5 haze, & 8 bagseed. Some of the beans in my bagseed have been there for about 10 years. Just misc extras found in quality stash. After 1½ days: 3 ww, 1 haze & 0 bagseed have cracked.


----------



## gared111 (Dec 6, 2008)

I've ordered seeds from www.BCSeedKing.com three times now & all three times I received my seeds (plus extras for free) in under a week. They are totally legit. I purchased White Widow, Northern Lights, & BC Sweet Tooth. 10 seeds for $50.00 (free shipping), plus they give you 5 extra free each time so technically I guess it's really 15 seeds for $50.00.


----------



## bradg25064 (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.weed-seeds.net is this a trust worthy site?


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 8, 2008)

ok well i order some seeds from here http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ made a order on tuesday and received it 7 days after i live in canada took stealth shipping and rofl i tought i got ripped off nice way to ship. all the seeds germinated. definatly would buy from again + i emailed them for a question i got answer next day.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 9, 2008)

mtlseven said:


> ok well i order some seeds from here http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ made a order on tuesday and received it 7 days after i live in canada took stealth shipping and rofl i tought i got ripped off nice way to ship. all the seeds germinated. definatly would buy from again + i emailed them for a question i got answer next day.


What kinds did you order? Did you germ them all?


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 10, 2008)

Well i bought big bud seeds (10) got 5 free no clue wtf they are 

i germinated 5 could not germinate more but they germinated all 5 in less then 24 houres. germinated 2 bigger ones and 3 in the brown pots i am a noob so kinda did not want to many scared to screw up and i almost did. i will place other order soon since i am getting the hang of it now finaly


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 10, 2008)

The 5 extra are probably "Super Silver Haze". Tiny little suckers? Lookin good!


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 10, 2008)

the little sucker died after i planted them only germinated 2  the pics are 5 big bud 

and lol yes the seeds are little suckers omg so small still have 3 seeds but i have to stop i have 8 plants growing now just to much for the space i have.

to bad i have a spare room but my landlord is a fireman and he lives downstairs aint taking any chances


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 11, 2008)

so i got my seeds haven't germed them yet! i ordered Auto great white shark and Auto white moscow from seedsman.co.uk on the 5th early in the morning i received them yesterday. I had specifically asked they didnt place anything inside the package that could show the nature on the seeds. LMAO these dickheads placed a cardboard etiquette with a big flowering bud in each bagy with the name of the strain in huge letters!! Like WTF was that?? how stupid can these people be? i mean they dont sell bean seeds dont they know its illegal growing in most parts of the world?? man i was sick to open the package and see two big pictures of flowering buds!! besides they sent it to me priority mail and had to go pick it up from the post office!! im glad that were i live, there have been riots for the past 5 days after some pig cop shot a fifteen year old student dead so i dont think they paid much attention to what was beeing shipped here hehehehe fucking pigs i hope they rot in hell!!


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 11, 2008)

lol thats funny. mine came in a cd case with a cd that actualy had stuff on there. in no way you could tell it was seeds. you want to buy seeds the place i order was very good.


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 11, 2008)

We do not discuss the ways and means of delivery. Other people (me) have shipments on the way or plans to order again (probably both of us). Their ways are not top-secret, but ANY details you provide only hurts the next guy. Thanks.


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 11, 2008)

i agree i only posted so ppl new know what to expect if buying from seedsman.com!! peace!!!


----------



## Inhell (Dec 11, 2008)

An honest mistake! But thanks for bringing that to our attention, sometimes we just get excited. No malice intended


----------



## got2loveit (Dec 12, 2008)

i love the spirit of this forum!!!


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 13, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> We do not discuss the ways and means of delivery. Other people (me) have shipments on the way or plans to order again (probably both of us). Their ways are not top-secret, but ANY details you provide only hurts the next guy. Thanks.


While it IS true that we do not discuss stealth methods its NOT because it hurts the next guy...

Actually, RECOMMENDING a seedbank does more to hurt the next guy than discussing stealth ever did or could.

What do I mean by this? I have been buying seeds since the 80s.... The 1st company operated virtually in a void and only a select few either had a catalog or knew about them. Then High Times mentioned them and took an ad for them.... THAT got them known... The 1st wave was attacked, the guy was caught while on vacation and the rest is history.

The next wave started at the end of the 90s... Emery 1st then others popped up... Around 1999 Gypsy Nirvana started and then slightly later on Heavens Stairway/Cbay!

Emery has a decent stealth method but that wasn't the problem. 1st the DEA learned of his distribution address... Letters from that address were subject to inspection. There is NO STEALTH that will get past inspection (except for maybe WWS's 2002 method BUT we all know that Shanti confirmed that WWS was at one time selling counterfeit seeds)

Eventually it got so bad that the DEA raided emery and logged all mail coming and going.

Shortly after that my Cbay shipments were coming later and later and sometimes opened in another container claiming the shipment was damaged.

Shortly after that more and more SeedBoutique and Seedbay shipments were getting snagged....

But that was okay because Dr. Chronic was getting through....THEN the Doc became popular and he was the next to get a lot of orders snagged.....

As a place gets POPULAR that is how and why things go south.... IF your package is snagged you are SCREWED! Period!

In fact, I'll go one better..... Reeferman was selling seeds out of canada..... Customs found out! Stopped my CASH from going IN.... They sent it back BUT they snagged it!!

My point is, its good form NOT to discuss stealth methods BUT if anyone thinks the DEA doesn't know about EACH and EVERY method available, you are fooling yourself only! Period....

No Disrespect meant, I understand why you said it.... Just wanted to interject some fact.

Peace


----------



## glenandhannah (Dec 13, 2008)

made a small order on 10-9-08 to marijuana-seeds.nl and the next day got an email confirmation of the order. About a month later emailed them (cant find a phone number) and also two more times since. Still no reply. Still no beans! Screw them-lesson learned. Ordered from THE ATTITUDE and a few days later was able to track package as it came into the states.Unfortunatly the package was delivered to the wrong state 2000 miles away. Called THE ATTITUDE and left a message (not believing they would call back). Within 5 minutes the guy called and made things right! Got the package within a week.The guy said what saved me was the GUARANTEED SHIPPING.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 13, 2008)

glenandhannah said:


> made a small order on 10-9-08 to marijuana-seeds.nl and the next day got an email confirmation of the order. About a month later emailed them (cant find a phone number) and also two more times since. Still no reply. Still no beans! Screw them-lesson learned. Ordered from THE ATTITUDE and a few days later was able to track package as it came into the states.Unfortunatly the package was delivered to the wrong state 2000 miles away. Called THE ATTITUDE and left a message (not believing they would call back). Within 5 minutes the guy called and made things right! Got the package within a week.The guy said what saved me was the GUARANTEED SHIPPING.


 
Have had no issues with marijuana-seeds.nl ,Have ordered from them many times.Just got some beans last week(white widow skunk)
Those beans make a total of 15 diffrent beans in the last 8 months.
So yours most likely got nabbed.So don't go blameing the company.
Peace

Everything thing i say is bullshit! I see dead people.


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 14, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> Have had no issues with marijuana-seeds.nl ,Have ordered from them many times.Just got some beans last week(white widow skunk)
> Those beans make a total of 15 diffrent beans in the last 8 months.
> So yours most likely got nabbed.So don't go blameing the company.
> Peace
> ...


1)If it got nabbed YOU WILL get a letter!!

I am SOOOO tired of people saying stuff like that!

2)Who SHOULD he blame?

And I see him STATING A FACT... Now it's up to the end user to decide what to do with that info

It's like I said about Brad and his seed company... To me, anyone who has NOT had a problem does NOT know how good the company is..... PERIOD!!

It is ONLY until you need CUSTOMER SERVICE that you find out.....

Case in point.... I used to RAVE about Doc Chronic because I never had a problem.... Then I got the HG420 auction in an tube marked certificate and inside was a single newspaper page with my seeds in that! STEALTH? When I complained I was told thats how HG420 auctions does its biz..

I REFUSED to get my other auction wins... Then Doc Chronic started getting snagged a LOT.... TOUGH SHIT was the point... Forget 15 different beans in 8 months I was buying THOUSANDS of dollars over a year... (My MINIMUM order was $300 each and every time)

IF A SHIPMENT IS SEIZED you get a LETTER.....

I DO NOT BELIEVE IN MISSING LETTERS and NO-ONE should accept that as an excuse....

Now.... About the original poster.....

You are LUCKIER than you know.... And their (attitude's) customer service is BETTER than you know....

WHY would I say such a silly thing? Because they STATE VERY CLEARLY that writing the wrong address is NOT included in guaranteed delivery!! Yet, EVEN THOUGH they could have said, SORRY, YOU LOSE..

Their customer support came SHINING through!!

Again.... Buy from who you WANT!!

But stating personal experience is the BEST WAY to acknowledge what a bank does for you! And if ANYONE has a package that just doesnt show up.... BLAME THE COMPANY and tell EVERYONE.... Then EVERYONE will see how often it happens and what they do about it!

And lastly, I know some people take exception to this, but the MOST IMPORTANT thing, SHOULD be.... that you get what you pay for.... If you are buying some non-descript white widow from an unknown seed company it doesnt matter,,,,

But if you are buying Mr. Nice, Barneys Farm, Greenhouse Seeds, DNA, Soma, and MANY OTHER high quality cannabis strains, it is in YOUR INTEREST, in your BEST interest, to DEMAND that your seedbank send in ORIGINAL BREEDER PACKS.....

As Capt Crip and MANY OTHERS can tell you... World Wide Seeds HAD (maybe still does) a GREAT reputation and when people 1st started complaining that they werent sending breeder packs MORE than 1 person jumped to their defence saying "I" never had any problem, you must be a big baby complaining like that and WWS is a GREAT company stop saying bad things about them.....

Until it was proven that 1( they could NOT still have Super Silver Haze seeds in stock based on the length of time from ordering and 2(the amount of orders sold)
and then a WELL RESPECTED grower grew them out on Cannabis World in Shantis forum and he was forced to say WITHOUT doubt, they were NOT his seeds!!

Again, NO DISRESPECT to ANYONE.... But if anyone ever has a problem with anyone, do NOT be afraid to speak out!

But.. understand, like the person on ReeferWorld who spent from the 3rd day on saying Reef was a rip-off, reef sucks, reef is the devil etc then 10 days later his seeds arrived and HE looked like a schmuck!

All in due time..... Peace

P.S. Incidently, Everything I say is FACT! I do NOT see dead people and I am smart enough to know disclaimers mean NOTHING!! 

Peace


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

so what did we find out about breeders that will ship to the states? is attitude the besst bet?


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 15, 2008)

I appreciate your opinion and your experience. But you start off by saying that the worst thing we can do is recommend a company. Then you say; 

"And lastly, I know some people take exception to this, but the MOST IMPORTANT thing, SHOULD be.... that you get what you pay for.... If you are buying some non-descript white widow from an unknown seed company it doesnt matter,,,,

But if you are buying Mr. Nice, Barneys Farm, Greenhouse Seeds, DNA, Soma, and MANY OTHER high quality cannabis strains, it is in YOUR INTEREST, in your BEST interest, to DEMAND that your seedbank send in ORIGINAL BREEDER PACKS....."


I'm all for buying from a quality house, but how do we know which ones those are? There are seebank reviews, but they are too often sponsored by the top-rated banks. Who to believe? We roll the dice like anyone else and hope for the best. Only time and experience can guide you. The old-timers don't want to blow up their source and the noobs are looking for a guarantee.

Since Attitude is kind of a one-stop-shop for multiple houses . . . I may have to just put my faith in them. I've had great luck with marijuna.nl but they did not arrive in the original blister packs. They arrived in little ziplock dop bags. The ww and thcbom germinated 100%, but the super silver haze & mixed beans are popping at less than 40%.  Live and learn.


----------



## mtlseven (Dec 16, 2008)

usualy shipping to Canada is nasty sorry it was bad for you glenn. when i buy things from ebay it always takes me like 3 weeks to receive thats why i was suprised it only took less then a week.


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 17, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> I appreciate your opinion and your experience. But you start off by saying that the worst thing we can do is recommend a company.


I HEAR you and I sympathize with you..... YES, especially if you are new to this (and we can't all be old farts like me!!

I am NOT telling anyone NOT to shout from the highest mountain when they get a service they think was good or different or WHATEVER criteria they use....

BUT.... It IS a fact of life that when a place gets popular it gets discovered by the powers to be..... 

It's one of the dichotomies of life!! You could be a SOB and tell no-one but if it's that good people will find out!!

There is NOTHING anyone can do about that, no matter how odd it seems... And if you re-read the message, I was merely stating that discussing CDs etc... does not do anymore "damage" than telling people about the great new seedbank you found!



> I'm all for buying from a quality house, but how do we know which ones those are? There are seebank reviews, but they are too often sponsored by the top-rated banks. Who to believe? We roll the dice like anyone else and hope for the best. Only time and experience can guide you. The old-timers don't want to blow up their source and the noobs are looking for a guarantee.


I feel for you worse about this.... You are 100% right! I do agree with you that ALL rec's are SUSPECT (even MINE) but like you say, only time and experience will help you there.....

Who to believe..... Believe YOURSELF! 

Take a shot at a seedbank that has gotten good WORD OF MOUTH... Order 1 single pack and PRAY for the best! As long as you are not sending to a grow house the WORST that can happen is you are out money and you get your 1st letter from Uncle Sam!

To me..... Doc Chronic and Gypsy are STILL good banks (screw the gypsy haters) BUT.... They get caught a LOT.. Does EVERY order get caught, of course not! YOURS may have no problem...

Next Reeferman was good but he personally stopped! (While he never had a guarantee, very often if you bitched at reeferworld FriendofRM would make it right!)
He only does Kingdom of Kush now and I have never ordered from there.....

Online Alien is a very reputable seedbank in the Netherlands, near the border, and I have NEVER had a problem getting theirs delivered.....

And lastly, Attitude, my NEW as of this minute favorite, has shown me RIGHT NOW, they are the shiznit!

BUT... as I said, EVERY bank I purchased more than 3 times from AT THE TIME was doing great stuff.... "I" moved on when my seeds started going south...



> Since Attitude is kind of a one-stop-shop for multiple houses . . . I may have to just put my faith in them. I've had great luck with marijuna.nl but they did not arrive in the original blister packs. They arrived in little ziplock dop bags. The ww and thcbom germinated 100%, but the super silver haze & mixed beans are popping at less than 40%.  Live and learn.


Okay.... 1) Next time you use a bank that "I" recommend send me a PM.. Hopefully you knew the discount code!

2)You are doing GREAT and you truly are living and learning!! Listen, White Widow is a fairly easy plant so there is a good chance that your seeds in a zip-lock bag will be GREAT! Super Silver Haze "MAY" be a little harder but also a killer strain so you did very well! 

AS an aside, I would recommend Reefermans SSH because he selected for NL leaning pheno's and the Reefermans Super Silver Haze (I smoked some Reef grown SSH in A'dam) was the FATTEST, PHATTEST most dense buds I have EVER smoked (SSH that is)

Also, REMEMBER, some small independant breeders DO use zip-lock baggies Like Reservoir Seeds and Reeferman (when he was selling himself)

In general, to ANY newbie, I say DO NOT be in such a rush to grow high $$$ strains!

The way you did it IS the smart way.... Grow out the WW/SSH even bagseed and get a harvest that you are HAPPY with uder your belt.... THEN go for the others.... And if/when you DO go for the $$$ strains, do yourself a favor and cease the Bagseed.... The WORST thing is a growroom of prized genetics watered down or ruined by a bagseed hermie!!

Jah Bless bro.... You are doing everything you can! Live and Learn IS the only way...

Even if you get a shortcut or 2!!!

Peace


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 17, 2008)

n00604173 said:


> so what did we find out about breeders that will ship to the states? is attitude the besst bet?


For RIGHT NOW, in this long time buyers opinion....

There ARE others.... Pick one and jump in....

The definitive answer will ALWAYS be elusive! What may have been the GREATEST to buyer a may be the WORST to Buyer B because by the luck of the draw, Buyer B's seeds were confiscated!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2008)

Red Ganja said:


> 1)If it got nabbed YOU WILL get a letter!!
> 
> I am SOOOO tired of people saying stuff like that!
> 
> ...


 

What! Are you calling me dumb ass wipe.Fuck you,I have ordered from the so called quality seed banks to.You think you are the only one who grow and knows.Fuck that!You take a chance when you buy seeds and if you do not get them try again.Then you stop using the place.And in your own mind due you think everthing you say is fact,and disclaimers do mean shit.
Peace


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 18, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> What! Are you calling me dumb ass wipe.Fuck you,I have ordered from the so called quality seed banks to.You think you are the only one who grow and knows.Fuck that!You take a chance when you buy seeds and if you do not get them try again.Then you stop using the place.And in your own mind due you think everthing you say is fact,and disclaimers do mean shit.
> Peace


I APOLOGIZE sincerely!!

I did NOT mean to come off as arrogant or demeaning and by NO STRETCH of the imagination am I calling you dumb....

I DO have a problem with people who let companies off the hook but extremely smart people do that each and every day!

I was merely expressing an opinion and again, I apologize if you felt it was an attack! It was NOT meant as such, like I said, it's merely a difference of opinion!

While I could have been subtler in my disclaimer comment it is IMPORTANT for people to know (NOT just YOU but EVERYBODY) the disclaimer defense has NEVER worked! And I have history with it back to the 70s when Hacker BBS's used to use it! Or the old, if you are a LEO you must disclose it or even asking a LEO if they are LEO and thinking that somehow protects us..

I mean, use it, it is fine, but legally, it can NEVER cover your ass, and it does seem that MORE and MORE people are believing it can and adopting it!

It's like the people who thought a sticker from a registered church would protect their plants.....

These were NOT stupid people... Just people who believed something (they read or were told) without doing the research!

So, as far as the disclaimer goes, I can see how you thought I was being a wise ass and mocking YOU, but I wasn't.

I was stating a fact with, what I thought at the time, was HUMOR! I see now I could have done it differently!

Peace.....

About the seedbanks and taking your chances I don't think I said anything different and I dont think that I said anything false!

Peace


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2008)

Red Ganja said:


> I APOLOGIZE sincerely!!
> 
> I did NOT mean to come off as arrogant or demeaning and by NO STRETCH of the imagination am I calling you dumb....
> 
> ...


 
It's cool man.I over reacted,and such i am sorry for the respose you got.
May you have a very merry high christmas and new year.
Keep it real and keep growing.

P.S 
I do see dead people though!


----------



## nofearacer87 (Dec 20, 2008)

so does anyone know about _cannabisseeds.com _? They have a descent amount of strains and they're cheap as hell (right now anyway). Anyone ever bought from them or know anything about them?


----------



## b14cklabel (Dec 23, 2008)

Purchased 10 feminized seeds from attitude got 5 pack of g13's for free. Super Stealth shipping with a t-shirt. payed with personal c.c. shipped to house np's at all. after all its just freaking seeds people are so worried you have any idea how many plant seeds are sold and shipped through the mail not counting cannabis seeds. Then how many things period that are just shipped.


Do yourselves all a favor. go visit attitude as the bird is the word and you all want your seeds to actually be delivered. do yourselves another favor and invest 10 bucks in a shirt you would regardless, and since you need something to mess up with dirt anyways.
Personal experience with them:
1 day order-to-ship 
3 days to cross seas
1 day through customs
3 days to my box

Reccomendation: Not much stealthier than shipping seeds hidden by a shirt, whos going to think that a package holding a shirt is going to be contraband.Cannot give them perfect as its my first order period and I am uber happy with it 9/10 all around and no complaints about the order either. 5 free seeds on 1 order above $30 is a respectable deal, plus I spent $50 just to get the other free bonus seed ( expensive one ). I would return business before trying anywhere else.


----------



## tonyromo (Dec 25, 2008)

Nirvana stole my money so go figure. 150 and no seeds. TOTAL RIPOFFS.....


----------



## tonyromo (Dec 25, 2008)

What is attitudes full address to find them online?? Do they take cc's and what are the best strains for yield and top priced finished bud>>>?


----------



## tonyromo (Dec 25, 2008)

Nirvana stole my cash and blamed it on the mail. Well mail has not lost one on my letters in over 5 years and so as a betting I am placing my bet that nirvana is a big ripoff and all should know they are thieves and hope the posts get to all who will make the same mistate I did and trust the banners.NIRVANA IS A RIP OFF WITH NO CUSTOMER SERVICE AND 2 WEEKS IN BETWEEN EMAIL ANSWERS DO NOT SEND THEM ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdmlove (Dec 25, 2008)

nofearacer87 said:


> so does anyone know about _cannabisseeds.com _? They have a descent amount of strains and they're cheap as hell (right now anyway). Anyone ever bought from them or know anything about them?



im also looking to find out if they are legit because they have some really good strains up there for great prices and free seeds....i was planning on getting DN,K2, and Himalayan Gold and get free feminized white widow seeds and the best thing is that they accept paypal payments


----------



## captain canabiss (Dec 25, 2008)

went to weed farmer to chk out what they had to offer,every link or icon or banner they had related to seed sales took me directly to a porn site,no seeds to be found there,some seedy characters no doubt.....nothing wrong with some good porn , but bummed about my seed search result on this site


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 26, 2008)

I ordered a batch from marijuana.nl and I gotta say I'm a bit skeptical. They've been going for about 2 weeks and most came out scrawny or goofy. Out of the 32 beans I started with, 25 germed. Of those, 8 look like keepers and 6 are on suicide watch. The other 11 committed hairy-carrie straight away or looked like mexican dog food so I jerked em.

8-10 is a good start? We'll see.


----------



## tonyromo (Dec 26, 2008)

Nirvana is a rip off and after they steal your money they stop responding to email so what does that tell you..... Get the word out......


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 27, 2008)

TONYROMO
u've been shouting this 4 a week 
i've ordered from Nirvana twice this year
no delay
stealth and clean right to your door
30 pc. of Big Bud
i don't know whats the problem with you but 
i'm sure they r not rip off's


----------



## Awb17x (Dec 28, 2008)

jdmlove said:


> im also looking to find out if they are legit because they have some really good strains up there for great prices and free seeds....i was planning on getting DN,K2, and Himalayan Gold and get free feminized white widow seeds and the best thing is that they accept paypal payments





just ordered


----------



## LVsFINEST (Dec 28, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you guys know I placed an order at Nirvana on 12/18 and sent cash the very next day. I was really skeptical, but I just checked and my order status is now on step 4 and is "paid". I will post again if I receive them in the US or not.


----------



## jdmlove (Dec 28, 2008)

Awb17x said:


> just ordered


hey if you just ordered let me know how it goes and what seeds did you get?

any one know of reliable places that accept paypal.


----------



## Awb17x (Dec 28, 2008)

i ordered about 5 hours ago and no email... i got the tshirt shipping


----------



## stunned (Dec 30, 2008)

I ordered from seed boutique a few weeks back and my order has been in the packing deprtment for 16 days now. I emailed them 7 days ago no response. I opened a help desk ticket on their website 2 days ago no response thus far. I have ordered from them many times in the past with no issues and have always recommended them. Hopefully they come through but I've never had an order in packing longer than a day and the fact they are ignoring me isn't promising. I will keep y'all updated


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 30, 2008)

LVsFINEST said:


> Just thought I'd let you guys know I placed an order at Nirvana on 12/18 and sent cash the very next day. I was really skeptical, but I just checked and my order status is now on step 4 and is "paid". I will post again if I receive them in the US or not.


For what it's worth Nirvana IS a real good company and the TRY to do their best!

It's just that approx 35% of their orders get pinched! But that means that at least 65% get through!!

Nirvana IS just an copy machine though... Much like white label!

When they were $15 a pop I used them and get the right genetics and you won't be disappointed!

IMHO, I would use Nirvana before I use a company that sends little unlabeled zip-loch baggies!

Peace!


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 30, 2008)

_____GAME_____ said:


> TONYROMO
> u've been shouting this 4 a week
> i've ordered from Nirvana twice this year
> no delay
> ...


Do you think he is a LIAR?

Do you think that EVERY SINGLE NIRVANA oder gets through?

If you did NOT get your order would you feel the same?

What should he do? Lie and say everything is GREAT!

People who do NOT receive their orders have a right to post that information the same as people who GET their orders!!

If they were seized that's Jah's will, but if they do not show up, thats a different story!

That being said, an order from Cbay arrived very late after going through Damaged mail section of the P.O. and an order from Seedbay once took over 2 months to arrive!

The Cbay one was during the US gov't case building stage against RC so thats understandable but the Seedbay one never did make any kind of sense!!

My point is only that NOTHING is wrong with TonyRomo.... EXCEPT that he didn't get his seeds and YOUR 2 little Big Bud orders will NEVER change that!!

Peace!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 30, 2008)

Red Ganja said:


> Do you think he is a LIAR?
> 
> Do you think that EVERY SINGLE NIRVANA oder gets through?
> 
> ...


i did't say that
but that shit isillegal what u expect. i won't say the way they shipped mine seeds but it was stealt 4 real, i think they are doing they job, last time the shipments to the U.S were stopped because of guys like us - yeapin' about how they received they seed - and if i remmember right 70 % of the shipments to the U.S were cought. Nirvana didn't ship to the states 4 about 2 months /2006 if my memmory didn't lie/
i just say that things like that will happen now and in the future - we must be happy that the seeds didn't came with police escort.
PEAAACE


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 30, 2008)

jdmlove said:


> hey if you just ordered let me know how it goes and what seeds did you get?
> 
> any one know of reliable places that accept paypal.


NOBODY accepts paypal... You are a few years too late.... I placed about a half dozen paypal orders "back in the day"

Gypsy used to take it, as well as some canadian banks.... But Paypal is NOT an advisable way to go.... If there was a SB that did accept it, I would advide against it.... But the reasons why would fill a volume or 2!

Peace



Awb17x said:


> i ordered about 5 hours ago and no email... i got the tshirt shipping


According to Attitude:
[FONT=SIZE=]*Please be aware that we are now in the holiday season and are out of the office till the Monday 29th December, no emails can be replied to and also you may experience a slight delay with your orders. We will do our upmost to keep up our excellent reputation and get your parcels out on time.

*[/FONT]


stunned said:


> I ordered from seed boutique a few weeks back and my order has been in the packing deprtment for 16 days now. I emailed them 7 days ago no response. I opened a help desk ticket on their website 2 days ago no response thus far. I have ordered from them many times in the past with no issues and have always recommended them. Hopefully they come through but I've never had an order in packing longer than a day and the fact they are ignoring me isn't promising. I will keep y'all updated


Good Luck..... BUT don't take the fact that they are not replying to you as "the end"

I would think they are also on vacation AND they say do NOT start a ticket until 21 days have passed!

So.... you may still get it.... Even if it comes in April! (Just Kidding - HOPEFULLY!)


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 30, 2008)

_____GAME_____ said:


> i did't say that
> but that shit isillegal what u expect. i won't say the way they shipped mine seeds but it was stealt 4 real, i think they are doing they job, last time the shipments to the U.S were stopped because of guys like us - yeapin' about how they received they seed - and if i remmember right 70 % of the shipments to the U.S were cought. Nirvana didn't ship to the states 4 about 2 months /2006 if my memmory didn't lie/
> i just say that things like that will happen now and in the future - we must be happy that the seeds didn't came with police escort.
> PEAAACE


 Happy New Year


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 30, 2008)

2 u to my man 
PEACE


----------



## stunned (Dec 30, 2008)

Red Ganja said:


> Good Luck..... BUT don't take the fact that they are not replying to you as "the end"
> 
> I would think they are also on vacation AND they say do NOT start a ticket until 21 days have passed!
> 
> So.... you may still get it.... Even if it comes in April! (Just Kidding - HOPEFULLY!)


Good point I didn't really think about holiday vacation time and I assume that industry has a fairly flexible schedule. I haven't given up hope at all but it certainly isn't happening how it has in the past and thats always a red flag


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2008)

Red Ganja said:


> For what it's worth Nirvana IS a real good company and the TRY to do their best!
> 
> It's just that approx 35% of their orders get pinched! But that means that at least 65% get through!!
> 
> ...


I ordered 4 strains from Nirvana(jock horror,papaya,snow white fem,super girl fem)All 4 strains came in regular small plastic bag with pot leaf on it with initials of the strains.And you say you would use them before a company that sends seeds in little un-marked baggies.They where in so called un-marked baggies.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2008)

smokingrubber said:


> I ordered a batch from marijuana.nl and I gotta say I'm a bit skeptical. They've been going for about 2 weeks and most came out scrawny or goofy. Out of the 32 beans I started with, 25 germed. Of those, 8 look like keepers and 6 are on suicide watch. The other 11 committed hairy-carrie straight away or looked like mexican dog food so I jerked em.
> 
> 8-10 is a good start? We'll see.


Marijuana.nl strains grown in the last year:
White widow skunk,Thc bomb,Aurora indica,White rhino and Mazar.
Out of 10 seeds for each plant i got a average of 6 females per stain.And all grew perfect and produced amazing smoke.Nothing wrong with their stuff at all.


----------



## A Friend with Weed ... (Dec 31, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Yep, I have been waiting for over 7 weeks for $250 worth of seeds from BC Bud Depot. Wish I had seen this forum before.


----------



## Red Ganja (Dec 31, 2008)

Mindmelted said:


> I ordered 4 strains from Nirvana(jock horror,papaya,snow white fem,super girl fem)All 4 strains came in regular small plastic bag with pot leaf on it with initials of the strains.And you say you would use them before a company that sends seeds in little un-marked baggies.They where in so called un-marked baggies.


Hey MindMelted!

Thats because ANYTIME "I" got Nirvana seeds I got them like this.... (See attachment)

I have NEVER gotten seeds like that....

BUT.... I hope all you people understand that NOTHING is Black and White..... EVERYTHING... LIFE... is shades of grey!)

Now... I would STILL consider buying from Nirvana even if they did send in those because Nirvana is a BREEDER! Their seeds are the ONLY seeds they sell!!

I had NO PROBLEM buying Rez's seeds in Ziplock baggies.....

So, again, from Nirvana who ARE breeders and ONLY sell their seeds, I would have less of a problem than I would if say, Doc Chronic was sending me Nirvana seeds in ziplock baggies......

It's REALLY very simple! And what I am saying is something for you to CONSIDER when YOU (whoever) formulates their OWN opinion!! It is what I have found after decades of growing and 43+ years smoking! It is not an edict from the pope!

PEACE! Happy New Year!


----------



## A Friend with Weed ... (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey I had ordered from Nirvana. When my seeds arrived several were crushed and some already germinating. I emailed Nirvana and they promptly send new seeds with a nice batch of free ones also. I just planted them but I give them an A+ for customer service so far. On the other hand I ordered from BC Bud Depot 5 weeks ago and havent received anything. They reply to my emails but still no goods...BEWARE of BC BUD DEPOT!!


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Dec 31, 2008)

man that shit is so cool 
i'm a NIRVANA LOVER 4 sure 
1 thing is for sure - they never disappoint me


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Jan 2, 2009)

A Friend with Weed ... said:


> Yep, I have been waiting for over 7 weeks for $250 worth of seeds from BC Bud Depot. Wish I had seen this forum before.


I happened to read Mane's sticky before I ordered , so I started with a small amount to see if they made it thru. They did in 10 days, but I used Attitude w/my debit card. Received a $1.76us charge on my card for using it overseas but I'm happy.


----------



## Red Ganja (Jan 3, 2009)

A Friend with Weed ... said:


> Hey I had ordered from Nirvana. When my seeds arrived several were crushed and some already germinating. I emailed Nirvana and they promptly send new seeds with a nice batch of free ones also. I just planted them but I give them an A+ for customer service so far. On the other hand I ordered from BC Bud Depot 5 weeks ago and havent received anything. They reply to my emails but still no goods...BEWARE of BC BUD DEPOT!!


Seedbay did the same thing on 2 different occasions!

White Label White Skunk had half the seeds crushed and they sent me a new pack!

Then I bought a pack of green label Mr. Nice seeds and luckily Shanti had his help desk on CannabisWorld and he explained that all green label seeds were supposed to be destroyed. When I PM'd what Shanti Said They sent out an orange pack!!

Customer Service IS a big thing! I am happy to hear Nirvana took care of you!

Peace


----------



## diemdepyro (Jan 3, 2009)

Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana said:


> ~
> Hey those guys at WeedFarmer are reckless pot heads. I would throw caution to the wind when ordering from them. Buddy of mine placed an order against my will after all I had told him about WeedFarmer, and guess what showed up with his seeds? POT! Like I said they are reckless pot heads. Do you really want pot showing up at your house, and possibly the feds. because the feds. & customs smelled the weed coming from your package?
> 
> ~


lol was it good pot?


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 3, 2009)

I got Big Buddha Blue Cheese fem. and Mazar from Seed Boutique in 10 days to "North America". I just ordered Blue Mystic by Nirvana Seeds from them too.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2009)

theres pick and mix.

there the best i dont use any others anymore 
they are reliable have fast shippin and easy to contact. i have never had a misshap from them unlike other banks .

i recommend everyone try them at least once i bet you make them your bank too.

they send everywhere except for USA


----------



## potenza (Jan 3, 2009)

great topic for me. i will buy from nirvana if they ship seeds to my country


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2009)

in my oppinion nirvana are not good at all i have had nothing but hastles when i order off them.

im glad you got your order and some freebies. they wouldnt answer my emails much and i couldnt call them for sum reason....

after a few failed attempts with them and a few others i finally settled with pick and mix who i only go too now.. they have the best customer service and reliability and fast shipping in my oppinion i urge you to try them

they dont ship to the us tho


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 4, 2009)

Just for clarification, I order from Gypsy Nirvana's Seedboutique.com, not Nirvana-shop.com!! Big difference! Never a problem with seedboutique.com and they keep you posted on your order with emails AND in your account info on the website. 10 days avg to North Amercia for me. Prices are the shit too!!


----------



## hooksandflesh (Jan 6, 2009)

you should order from hemp depot i ordered from them and got mine with in 3 days and very stealthy.I live in canada too so no worries


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys just got off of the nirvana site wanted to purchase some seeds but it seems like they wanted a lot of personal info. whats up with that ? this will be my first time ordering any seeds , are all of the seed banks like that? where they want an extreme amount of info before you can order. i guess i'm paranoid. cause i figure that if something went down with them, BOOM it wont be too hard to find you if your name, address, etc. is all right there. Is it some one out there that can kinda ease my mind?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 6, 2009)

i've ordered from there /Nirvana/ twice and i had no problem


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 6, 2009)

go pick and mix dude 
as long as your not in the us

nirvana and a few other places have ripped me but never pick and mix.
thats y i only use them now


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 6, 2009)

I was paranoid as crap too, ordering from Nirvana. I did use my real name, but used a friends address, and sent cash. I live in the US too. If you go the cash route, and even use your real name, wat is seriously the worst that could happen? I don't think the mail is going to be an issue. Hell you could send you grandma some seeds and she could get in trouble for it. Ok, not really, but the point is, anybody can send anybody else anything. So don't worry about any mail issues. As for records of the transaction, (no credit card statement! not even a receipt!) I really can't think of any aside from flying to Amsterdam and breaking into Nirvana's office and looking through their books (assuming they even took record it). So no worries there either my man.

Although, its worthy to note that my package was supposedly sent 12/31 so I haven't technically recieved it yet. We're talking overseas here tho, so it'll be a while, I'm not worried. Plus, look at all the success stories here at Nirvana.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 6, 2009)

ah geez, change that last sentence to "...success stories here at RIU"


----------



## squints68 (Jan 6, 2009)

nirvana seed shp F*CKING RULES!!!!!!!!


----------



## spies420 (Jan 6, 2009)

So I am about to order seeds from Attitude seedbank. They offer two types of shipping. One is just international shipping with no signiture required and the other is stealth international shipping which they ship the seeds with a T-shirt. This method is almost twice as much though and I'm not ordering many seeds. Does anyone know if I will be OK using the standard international shipping to the U.S.?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks for the info guys. i will probably try them and attitude because i have been hearing some good things about them also .
But like you said LV if i did order whats the worst that could happen. so we will see.



PEACE!!!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## stunned (Jan 7, 2009)

I think attitude is as close as you can get to reliable in the U.S. 

They are very professional compared to most seedbanks. I have ordered from pretty much everywhere that accepts credit cards and they are my number one. I've had good experiences with Nirvana and seed boutique as well.


----------



## MrVanker (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright, I'm gonna be a moocher and ask if anyone would be willing to give me some seeds. I don't have the money to buy seeds online, and it will be easy to set up a simple grow with junk at my house.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 8, 2009)

well in the end from 20 seeds of BBud from Nirvana i got 16 females 4 males
 
gonna try the Attitude Legendz now lol
gonna keep ya updated


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 10, 2009)

How long does it usually take to receive seeds from Nirvana after they've shipped? Mine were supposedly shipped on 12/31... Am I just being impatient?


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2009)

i dont support nirvana dude nothing but hastles i got 
as much as i really wish i didnt have to say it ... o wasted 150 bux trying them...

in my experience if it doesnt make it within the first 2 weeks really its probably time to start losing hope " all my orders that have actually come make it by this time or they dont come at all 

i wish i could b mr enthusiastic but these are my findings

im loyal to pickandmix now there the only place with a perfect record so far


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 10, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i dont support nirvana dude nothing but hastles i got
> as much as i really wish i didnt have to say it ... o wasted 150 bux trying them...
> 
> in my experience if it doesnt make it within the first 2 weeks really its probably time to start losing hope " all my orders that have actually come make it by this time or they dont come at all
> ...


well i'm maybe lucky don't really know 
i'll update when the BB is ready, and i taste the smoke
but i think it's gonna be a Blast 
they /those dirty little bitchez / are in 13 day of flowering and r looking very nice. i'll post some pix as soon as i get my 8 megapixel camera back from a friend 
PEACE GROWERZ


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah i got ripped but like i said i was probably just unlucky.


----------



## biotek1967 (Jan 10, 2009)

Widow Maker said:


> I didnt get 10 seeds though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 18 seeds!


 I am thinking that this company went to protect your order from being seized or crushed and to post this on a public forum for all too see was not a wise or repectful thing to do .it is hard enough some times getting genetics out there and most ly the USA so think about what you are posting you have now blown this companys secret discreet method that got your seeds so now customs will be loking at this type of mail. I send seeds and just cant believe it when ppl do shit like this.


----------



## twosaws (Jan 10, 2009)

ok it looks like almost all seedbanks have at least one unhappy customer what i would like to know is which seedbank has the smoke aka (high) they say the have too me its all about the smoke by the way i ordered from Ontario seed bank i found in high times got seeds took long time smoke was not as good as they said


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bossman,Dutch seeds has never burned me,they send me a card with extra every time.You the man though.


----------



## shawty lo (Jan 14, 2009)

what about rhino cannabis seeds.com do they ship 2 us


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 20, 2009)

I got my seeds [email protected]#@! The package was super stealth and wasn't even the same thing as the above pic. Nirvana is A+. I had no hassels whatsoever, although people say they got theirs in two weeks and such. The whole process for me took 1 month 2 days, but I did pay with cash (and live somewhere in the midwest US if that helps). Although as a first time buyer, I was skeptical about the whole thing and I'm really F'n glad it worked. I gave up on Nirvana too soon tho. I opened up a prepaid credit card so I could place an order with Attitude because I didn't want to do the cash thing again. Since I got the card also today, I'm still going to try them out. I'll let you guys know how that goes too.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 20, 2009)

shawty lo,

I've read on other posts that rhino seeds does ship to the US, some guy said he lived in TX and used them for seven years if I remember right. I was considering them over Attitude, but Attitude offers free seeds with your order. They might even be the same company judging by their strikingly similar URLs. Haven't used Attitude yet, about to. I can say that Nirvana will get seeds to your mailbox tho.


----------



## Warzardo (Jan 20, 2009)

does anyone knoe if the nirvana shop accepts paypal?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 21, 2009)

Warzardo said:


> does anyone knoe if the nirvana shop accepts paypal?


no paypal.


----------



## Moldy (Jan 21, 2009)

I think I'm on this thread back a few hundred posts or so but I had good luck with Nirvana. Ordered three times with no probs. I live near Cali. I also like Peakseedsbc.com as they are cheap and the strains are good producers of quality smoke.


----------



## ganjamanuk (Jan 21, 2009)

hey guys i just got my seeds from pickandmixseeds.com today, bloody brill, cheap too, just wanted to say.


----------



## Highernhigher (Jan 23, 2009)

so i just tried my first order through Nirvana and i couldnt get past step two. To anyone who has dealt with nirvana how do i go to my address book to choose where they will send my invoice?


----------



## kthstaggers (Jan 23, 2009)

im trying a experiment in hydro and wanted some ones opinion here r some pics





















what do u think?


----------



## JTUSi (Jan 24, 2009)

I actually just received an order from marijuana-seeds.nl. I ordered 10 feminized Medi Bud seeds and got 5 free Mazar X Afghan with the order. I placed the order on Jan. 16th and the seeds came today (the 24th) all the way from Amsterdam! The shipping was super stealthy and discrete, I won't say exactly how they do it, all that I know is that it works! I would highly reccomend!


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 25, 2009)

Just placed an order with Attitude. I will let you guys know how it goes. Got 5 fem DP Blue Moonshine, 1 free WW, and 5 free reg G13 LABS Power Skunk seeds with my order.


----------



## BcGrown (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok Then nm.

Take it else were


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

edit

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## justatoker (Jan 28, 2009)

edit


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

justatoker said:


> DO YOU REALLY THINK ANYONE BELIEVES YOU SELL 10 BLUEBERRY SEEDS PLUS 10 FREE PURPLE SKUNK SEEDS FOR ONLY 15.00 USD??? GET YOUR LYING ASS OUTA HERE!!!! FUCKING SCAM






who are you talking to?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who are you talking to?


Seriously...


----------



## justatoker (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> who are you talking to?


 


GrowTech said:


> Seriously...


 
umm.. nobody i guess. it was deleted b4 u got here. it was a spam add for seeds. it was there when I posted that.


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk,

You're a veteran around here. I've been doing research and research and I just can't seem to find THE legitimate seed bank on the net. I'm out on the US east coast and I imagine you may not have that difficult of a time finding new or different strains around NorCal considering the laws over there so this question may be thrown out your cyber window. 

Sure, I've read about Nirvana and Attitude but, unfortunately, my transaction with Nirvana is still in the air right now after almost 2 months. Now, it's reached the point where my emails to them are immediately rejected as though [email protected] does not exist. I'm starting to accept the fact that I've lost my $100. 

I hear about success stories as much as nightmares when it comes to ordering seeds so my question to you is How do I succeed?? I've taken all the necessary steps to order (gift card, different name for PO box, etc..) and yet no cigar...better yet ganja. I'm considering driving 6 hours with a buddy up to Ontario Seed Bank but I've also heard bad things about them as well. WTF??!!

I suppose if anyone has any input on this matter with today's seedbanks I'd love to hear it as well. I think I've yapped away enough 

Thanks for reading


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

JimmyT said:


> fdd2blk,
> 
> You're a veteran around here. I've been doing research and research and I just can't seem to find THE legitimate seed bank on the net. I'm out on the US east coast and I imagine you may not have that difficult of a time finding new or different strains around NorCal considering the laws over there so this question may be thrown out your cyber window.
> 
> ...


i just make my own.


----------



## steelersfan (Jan 29, 2009)

I am about to purchase some Feminized seeds from Attitutude. It's been a while for growing and the seed selection is just sick! 

I've never bought or grown feminized seeds so I was wondering if anyone can help me. Do all the seeds usually become female and does the size/thickness have the same capabilities? If there is any advice on the pro's/con's of going feminized please help me out. I've grown a few times before so I have no problems with that department(thank god I got over the learning curve years ago). If you get 5 seeds how many ususally come up after germinate?

There are so many freaking seeds I don't know what to do. I want the best but if there is something good that's not the most expensive that's the route I want to take. I would like something that's thick, tasty with cool colors that gives the best stoned out feeling possible. 

I'll be buying 3-4 strains so a couple picks would be cool. Do they hook you up if your buying a bunch of stuff? 

It seems like attitude has the best rating from you guys and they surely got a sweet selection.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 30, 2009)

I ahve used marijuanaseeds.nl for many oredrs.They always have come thorough for me.Waiting on my attitude order now.Just got passed to us postal for delivery in the states.


----------



## magikal chronik (Jan 30, 2009)

I was thinking of going to marijuanaseeds.nl myself. heard good things about them.


----------



## medijuana88 (Jan 30, 2009)

I made my first order of some dank seeds, i did my research cuz i was kinda worried but i found a great website marijuanaseed.nl or just google it and ull find great prices and great qualities of maryjuanita, i recived my order in a week and the package was really discret and i was really happy when it arrived cuz it was really really discret, i recived 10 seeds of ice and 5 of mazar and they r looking great just cant wait till they get big.

Peace out!
Grifa is the best!!


----------



## platypusmann (Feb 7, 2009)

Ordered 5 Supergirl fem seeds and 10 Hindu Kush seeds from Nirvana on 1-27-09. Emails for every step of the process. Informed they had shipped to me on 1-30-09. Received on 2-6-09, packaged well and labeled. 100% positive experience for me!!!


----------



## stickyickys (Feb 7, 2009)

lots of pages to scroll through. if someone already posted bout this company, I apologize. I've used lots of different companies over the past decade (nirvana - great imo; heavens stairway - when they were around  ; bcbuddepot - HORRIBLE; a couple places in vancouver - dont' remember the names, confiscated at border; some other places in europe...). my favorite one so far though is www.hempdepot.com great selection of LOTS of breeders. decent prices, pretty competitive. haven't had a bad order yet, always arrived pretty darn quick.


----------



## mightystoned (Feb 8, 2009)

im on the east coast (new england) ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds around christmas time. I got my seeds very stealthy in a little over a week with a credit card


----------



## poorcrippledkid (Feb 8, 2009)

I am getting BIG BUD in the mail tomorrow (hopefully) to try out. I have never had it, but supposedly it has AMAZING yield and a good high... I am glad you approve


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to report that I placed an order from Attitude on the 25th of Jan and they arrived in my mailbox on Friday. I'm 2 for 2 now - Only ordered seeds twice, once from Nirvana, once from Attitude, and both came through for me. I expected both to be stealthier than either one was, but Nirvana's method was definitely more creative. Attitude gave me 6 free seeds with my order tho, so I will probably go with them from now on.

Edit: Forgot to mention I live in the US.


----------



## BTLSmark (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all ive been lurking for awhile now just trying to learn, was thinking about going with Attitude and Sensi Seeds "Early Pearl" or some other early flowering outdoor strain...anyone have any good/bad experiences with Sensi Seeds?


----------



## LVsFINEST (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a n00b but even still, I know Sensi has good seeds. I doubt you'll have any bad experiences with them. Sensi is the creators of Jack Herrer so what does that tell you? Creators of the JH strain that is, not the person lol.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have ordered from dope-seeds.com and got my seeds with 7 business days A++++


----------



## BTLSmark (Feb 10, 2009)

LVsFINEST said:


> I'm a n00b but even still, I know Sensi has good seeds. I doubt you'll have any bad experiences with them. Sensi is the creators of Jack Herrer so what does that tell you? Creators of the JH strain that is, not the person lol.


ha..Yeah thats true, Ill prob get either Super Skunk or Early Pearl and something from Nirvana..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 10, 2009)

Got my attitude seeds.But not sure which to start with.
The Fem.White berry(Paradise Seeds)
G13 power skunk or the G13 fem. White Widow.Which one folks.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 10, 2009)

White widow, all the way.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 11, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> White widow, all the way.....


Thanks pennywise619,Thats what i was thinking too


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 11, 2009)

my 3 favs white widow, el nino and sharks breath....


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 11, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> my 3 favs white widow, el nino and sharks breath....


I have never had any of those.Can't wait


----------



## noob420 (Feb 11, 2009)

i had great service from dope-seeds.com. great communication and fast stealth shipping............


----------



## vic1939 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Why is Amsterdam seed bank not endorsed by rollitup? There aren't many places that ship into the states. I tried at hald dozen different places.*


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone ordered from nirvana with cash?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 12, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Has anyone ordered from nirvana with cash?


ard of many people never getiing there orders, and Nirvana saying they never recieved the cash.


----------



## smokecabbage420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I just bought 10 fem blue cheese seeds from worldwide marijuana seeds but they still havent came in its ben 12 days and i have emaied them numerous times... They ssay that it should be on its way and if they dont come then i will get a discount on my next purchas.... Should i even believe thy sent the first batch? and is there any way i can get mmoney back even though its an illegal purchas.??? Thank you for ur help


----------



## Slopy Joe (Feb 17, 2009)

I was originally thinking of buying from amsterdammarujuanaseeds but some people say that they did not receive anything and other say that they did. Also I was looking at Nirvana, but the price for most seeds are 20,000+ Euros! Is that really the price?


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of, or tried cannabisseeds.com????? I have heard many different thoughts about this website and the prices seem way to low for any type of good quality seeds......


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 17, 2009)

Seems to good to be true!


----------



## pencap (Feb 17, 2009)

platypusmann said:


> Ordered 5 Supergirl fem seeds and 10 Hindu Kush seeds from Nirvana on 1-27-09. Emails for every step of the process. Informed they had shipped to me on 1-30-09. Received on 2-6-09, packaged well and labeled. 100% positive experience for me!!!


Nirvanna is cool....they are quick...
.I laughed My ass off when I saw your Avatar............ " OBANGMA....." LMAOROTF!!!!! PLS C 911!!!!!!!!


----------



## biigpiig (Feb 21, 2009)

I want to ask u something..how lomg time seeds can stay in bag,paper(in something) before u start to use them-put to grow..and..is it something happed to seeds if thay stay long time in pac..i realy want to know this ting,because i have 20 seeds(10snow white feminized,10jack horror) and i must wait maybe 2 to mouths,before i sart to germinated..


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 21, 2009)

biigpiig said:


> I want to ask u something..how lomg time seeds can stay in bag,paper(in something) before u start to use them-put to grow..and..is it something happed to seeds if thay stay long time in pac..i realy want to know this ting,because i have 20 seeds(10snow white feminized,10jack horror) and i must wait maybe 2 to mouths,before i sart to germinated..


They will be fine as long as you keep them in cool dark place.Stored right seeds can remain viable for years.Takes longer to germ them though.


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They will be fine as long as you keep them in cool dark place.Stored right seeds can remain viable for years.Takes longer to germ them though.


Yes, this is very true, but storing them properly is the key to success.

I store all my seeds in labeled paper bags in the fridge, They still germinate a year from when I put them in there. You can can store them in labled paper bags in the freezer. They will stay good for a long time.

Just remember to use paper bags or paper towels to suck up the moister in either the fridge or the freezer.


----------



## biigpiig (Feb 21, 2009)

thank's ..another qestion..i hope that i didn't boared you..can i put a different tipe of seeds in one plase,i mean in one room,not in a one box..


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

biigpiig said:


> thank's ..another qestion..i hope that i didn't boared you..can i put a different tipe of seeds in one plase,i mean in one room,not in a one box..


Of course you can man, just try to buy seeds that have the same flowering period and grow around the same size, or you will have books and buckets under all you pots LOL.....

Eh man where you from????


----------



## biigpiig (Feb 21, 2009)

from the moon....and come with pease..if i do something i want to make it righ..and i;ve got many qestions..


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

biigpiig said:


> from the moon....and come with pease..if i do something i want to make it righ..and i;ve got many qestions..


Lol, you wierd man.....


----------



## biigpiig (Feb 21, 2009)

what you mean..something like sosage? so..if i put my seeds in the frige,thay wiil stay for a year.its not bad...last sprig i germinate 3 plats of WW..they was very good and srong,but is ending mow..and i want to find a way how to make my ladys ready for fucking(meam smoking)..help me..


----------



## pennywise619 (Feb 21, 2009)

biigpiig you need to make sure the trichs have change 50% red, amber, or gold or what color have you....


----------



## biigpiig (Feb 21, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> biigpiig you need to make sure the trichs have change 50% red, amber, or gold or what color have you....


 the trichs..i have two colores gold and silver..if we talking abouth same things?


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 22, 2009)

yo go to Dr.chronic.com they got some nice shit plus they ship to the U.S


----------



## WeedBeans84 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey everybody this is my 1st time ever ordering seeds. i'm about to order seeds from the Dr. and was wandering if its safe to order them if you live in Virginia? Has anybody gotten away with it or know anybody from VA or the surrounding states thats been busted? I'm trying to not get caught and need to know whether i should follow through with this or not. Thanks to all of your help!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 24, 2009)

WeedBeans84 said:


> Hey everybody this is my 1st time ever ordering seeds. i'm about to order seeds from the Dr. and was wandering if its safe to order them if you live in Virginia? Has anybody gotten away with it or know anybody from VA or the surrounding states thats been busted? I'm trying to not get caught and need to know whether i should follow through with this or not. Thanks to all of your help!


Florida here.Have ordered from doc several times.It is all good.Don't get freaked out.


----------



## Swerve (Feb 24, 2009)

look order from thcfarmer dot com.... they have all the real legit gear you can possibly want.. if admin will ever respond i can have them put a banner up on the site for thcfarmer.com they ship worldwide and have the killer gear no other seed bank has. and thats a promise..oh and the beans actually show up to your door.


----------



## WeedBeans84 (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the help. i actually think i may buy from attitude seeds and get the pic n mix deal.


----------



## biz (Feb 26, 2009)

ty seedboutique; and enjoy my $1,100 <3<3

1 x SMS - Amnesia Haze $132.60
1 x DPS5-Masterkush $24.92
1 x SMS - New York City Diesel $132.60
1 x REZ-William's Wonder IX-1 $50.00
1 x SEN - Jack Herer $137.31
1 x REZ-ChemHaze Diesel $80.01
1 x GRS10F Neville's Haze $81.20
1 x GRS10F Super Silver Haze $75.80
1 x GRS10F Super Lemon Haze $70.38
1 x BBSF-Cheese $56.13
1 x MOC-Moroccan Gold $29.08
1 x MOC-Northern Lights $29.08
1 x BBSF-G Bomb $62.80
1 x FLY - Thai-tanic $30.55


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 26, 2009)

And i thought i was sick!


----------



## biz (Feb 26, 2009)

cant wait to cross some shit!


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 26, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> biigpiig you need to *make sure the trichs have change 50% red, amber, or gold or what color have you.*...


 
Trichs are not red or gold. They are clear, then milky white, then amber and then brown. Clear is to soon to harvest and brown is to late so it comes down to milky white or amber or a combination of the two depending on if you like more of a head high or a body buzz.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 26, 2009)

biigpiig said:


> the trichs..i have two colores gold and silver..if we talking abouth same things?


 
Red, gold silver, etc. .. you guys much be talking about the calyx colors and not trichome colors.


----------



## xion03 (Mar 2, 2009)

i ordered some seeds from nirvana, (bubble gum) i got all ten. but the seeds are alot smaller then any seeds ive seen before. Is this normal?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 2, 2009)

bublegum has small seeds.Mine where tiny too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys here is a link for a site i found to get 4 gallon square buckets w/lids
http://www.agrisupply.com/product.as...cd2=1236203702


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey guys here is a link for a site i found to get 4 gallon square buckets w/lids
> http://www.agrisupply.com/product.as...cd2=1236203702


 
Would this be for bubblepoinics?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> Would this be for bubblepoinics?


DWC or Soil.


----------



## mightystoned (Mar 5, 2009)

no one posted any such thing...all hes showing is some breeder packs big deal....


----------



## gotnokush (Mar 12, 2009)

what companies ship to the usa


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 12, 2009)

gotnokush said:


> what companies ship to the usa


Attitude does.
Attitude order was posted 3/6/09 got it today in the good ole usa.Now is that fast or what!
Got the greenhouse seed co. indica H 5 seeds fem.great white shark,lemon skunk,white rhino,train wreck,cheese and got the sativa mix fem.super silver haze,arjans strawberry haze,arjans haze#1,nevilles haze,hawaiian snow
Plus 5 free G13 thai super skunk and 1 fem G13 pure gold.


----------



## gotnokush (Mar 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Attitude does.
> Attitude order was posted 3/6/09 got it today in the good ole usa.Now is that fast or what!
> Got the greenhouse seed co. indica H 5 seeds fem.great white shark,lemon skunk,white rhino,train wreck,cheese and got the sativa mix fem.super silver haze,arjans strawberry haze,arjans haze#1,nevilles haze,hawaiian snow
> Plus 5 free G13 thai super skunk and 1 fem G13 pure gold.


 thanks alot for the info


----------



## fureelz (Mar 16, 2009)

I really wish someone would update post #1.


----------



## allybam (Mar 17, 2009)

Nirvana all the way ive ordered a few times now and they delivered every time pretty quikly and i even got a wrist wallet thingy  as fer the usa shit 1 living there by the sounds of it but in my thought would be if ya have a trust worthy friend in europe get them ta order them for ya and get them to post the seeds over to usa when they get em take a few weeks ta get em but hey least ya gettin dutch seeds and itll be more stealthy than orderin them directly from the supplyers


----------



## fureelz (Mar 17, 2009)

all of my euro friends are in usa, and I can't trust them. gottaaaa wait.


----------



## mightystoned (Mar 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *justatoker*  
_DO YOU REALLY THINK ANYONE BELIEVES YOU SELL 10 BLUEBERRY SEEDS PLUS 10 FREE PURPLE SKUNK SEEDS FOR ONLY 15.00 USD??? GET YOUR LYING ASS OUTA HERE!!!! FUCKING SCAM 
why dont you do some research before you run your fucking mouth to try and ruin someones reputation. lame faggot... his buisness is legit and his genetics are even better...i was emailed his website by a buddy who purchased seeds from him 9 days to deliver and 100% germ rate. Its people like you who give legit buisness men a bad name. Kill ya self


_


----------



## ryder22 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey grow friends! 

So I am planning to grow some Lowryder #2 in my Aerogarden and I was wondering if any of you have ever ordered seeds from the site www.cannabismarijuana.com? It is out of Vancouver, Canada, where I live so easier for me but I want to know if it is legit. 

Also (if that site fails) does Nirvana sell Lowryder #2? What Canadian seed company sells them? Thanks and happy growing!


----------



## mango77 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there everyone!

I am setting up a small grow
and would like to get some Afghani
and Skunk and would like to 
know if anyone bought from KC Brains?

Would really like to hear about a seedbank
where there particular varieties are
real good.
Thanks!


----------



## jonny2009 (Mar 24, 2009)

lol well i like kcb seeds coz there cheap and good plants i have grown many there northern lights is the best tho, or maybe some new auto-flowering plants like.. Superlime, Lowberry, The mad-hasher, i dont like lowrider had bad xp with it, and as for a safe place to buy seeds rollitup.org is fine u dont realy need to shop at other seed banks!! but if rollitup dont have the new autos u want mysuperlime.com is good as well cheap site but good seeds


----------



## fame346 (Mar 24, 2009)

Heyyy
I'm new to growing and I got a quick question. I have my setup all ready but it is only meant for two plants. I just got my seeds today and I got 10 white widow seeds. Can seeds go bad, and if so how long does it Take for them to go bad?


----------



## fureelz (Mar 24, 2009)

I have seeds that are 5 years old and sprout in 2 days...I've seen posts with people claiming 20 year old seeds, who really knows. I don't cool mine, they are room temp in a baggie, in a pill jar.


----------



## zwh02 (Mar 27, 2009)

Whats the status on WWMS (worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com)? Are they legit now? I like their single seed selection...


----------



## wvoider09 (Apr 9, 2009)

zwh02 said:


> Whats the status on WWMS (worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com)? Are they legit now? I like their single seed selection...


bump on this if anyone has had any recent feedback. Just ordered 10 different strains today using standard shipping. Will see what happens in 7-10 days?


----------



## Skunk26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey where can I order some seeds?? I live in ca.


----------



## KillaGreens (Apr 14, 2009)

I just ordered some fem. raspberry cough and Snow White from nirvana, well its been about a week and i paid with a card. My order status says paid and has not changed to in transit. They say they ship on tuesdays and fridays, but what gives? Anyone know if they usually take longer than most others?


----------



## SmokeyJoe09 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey there.. I'm a new grower and was just wondering which seeds you guys would reccomend...
I was thinking of getting some of that "LSD" because it sounds proper potent...
but i was a bit concerned that the yeild would be a bit low... any reccomendations?

preferably i want a big yeild and high thc content... which is asking a bit much xD

ty ty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2009)

check out www.picknmixseeds.co.uk smokey they have exactly what you need


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 15, 2009)

zwh02 said:


> Whats the status on WWMS (worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com)? *Are they legit now?* I like their single seed selection...


 
I am not sure what you meant by; *"are they legit now?"* I have never read/heard anything but good things about http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ 

Have you read/heard otherwise? If so where?


----------



## logicaloutlaw (Apr 28, 2009)

Both vendors are in CAN, me in US. 

Mailed cash to both vendors on same day (mid-March) - cash was well wrapped in envelope so as could not be easily seen, even if envelope were open mistakenly. 

Received package in good shape from HempDepot in less than 2 weeks. Got the White Grizzly and Early Grizzly (Kootenay Mtn).

Received package from PeakSeedsBC in about one month (after being emailed, they responded quickly that my order was indeed on it's way and that they were a little behind). They included a few extra beans with my order, which was good because 1 or 2 were broken/crushed when I received them. Longer wait, but a good price for the seeds. I got one order of the mix seeds 'cause they give you 20 instead of ten with one of their premium strain choices. A mix order is a mix of their premium strains, no guarantee on what is what or how many of what - just 20 beans. 

I have had excellent germination from both co's.


----------



## MineallMine (May 4, 2009)

I've ordered twice from Nirvana and twice I've no problem and all germed no problem. Peace


----------



## lunshbox (May 6, 2009)

I must say, I myself use gypsy nirvana or dr chronic. Both are good companies and have always been on time. I have problems with some specific breeders, for which I do not purchase seeds. But the dr and the gypsy are both good places. Plus Dr Chronic has the most awesome stealth shipping ever!


----------



## prisonmsagro (May 18, 2009)

This may be an older thread by now, but I'm a first time grower and wanted to vouch for www.marijuana-seeds.nl. I ordered the seeds from them on Thursday(May 14th) and received them Monday (May 18th). I live in Missouri.


----------



## Anjinsan (May 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I received my order from Gypsy Nirvana Seed Boutique today. It took 11 days from the time that I mailed my M.O. from midwest America to the time that seeds were in my mailbox. I received 10 NRS AK-48 and the freebie pack was mazar-i-sharif (5).


----------



## purplephazes (May 22, 2009)

hey there rollitup good thread idea ! I feel that all forums should have more threads like this one so we can all be informed of who are reliable seeds banks ! i have been ripped to shreds by 2 companies = marijauna seeds nl were the 1st to fail in delivery and there excuse is that .... It is rather unfortunate that you did not recieve your order as you live in Australia we cannot gaurantee that you will recieve your order ! ...And i did'nt receive it at all ! ( no word from customs either ) this was my 1st ever order on line as well which did not help any ! 2nd i ordered through Dr chronic and have been waiting 3 months for this order with no reply to 3 emails so i gave up on them as well ! so there are 2 for your bad rep list ! attitude will not deliver to Australia any longer due to many orders going missing and they have had to repay a lot of people that used their gauranteed delivery option ! (those that did not use the gauranteed del option just lost their money ) I also feel from experience that forums that do have threads regarding seed banks are also a bit suspect ! ...due to seed bank affiliates commenting about how good certain banks are that they are connected with ! i have learnt the way !! but i have learnt to listen to the 300 posts or more people on various forums due to these people always posting daily about genuine mj growing tips ...not just popping in now and then to comment about seed bank related issues !! i also hope that any one who should wish to order should be weary of people that post on these threads giving seed banks good reps !! and do some research on how many posts these affiliates actually post ! good luck to you all ! Peace ! take care !


----------



## smitty383 (May 30, 2009)

purplephazes said:


> hey there rollitup good thread idea ! I feel that all forums should have more threads like this one so we can all be informed of who are reliable seeds banks ! i have been ripped to shreds by 2 companies = marijauna seeds nl were the 1st to fail in delivery and there excuse is that .... It is rather unfortunate that you did not recieve your order as you live in Australia we cannot gaurantee that you will recieve your order ! ...And i did'nt receive it at all ! ( no word from customs either ) this was my 1st ever order on line as well which did not help any ! 2nd i ordered through Dr chronic and have been waiting 3 months for this order with no reply to 3 emails so i gave up on them as well ! so there are 2 for your bad rep list ! attitude will not deliver to Australia any longer due to many orders going missing and they have had to repay a lot of people that used their gauranteed delivery option ! (those that did not use the gauranteed del option just lost their money ) I also feel from experience that forums that do have threads regarding seed banks are also a bit suspect ! ...due to seed bank affiliates commenting about how good certain banks are that they are connected with ! i have learnt the way !! but i have learnt to listen to the 300 posts or more people on various forums due to these people always posting daily about genuine mj growing tips ...not just popping in now and then to comment about seed bank related issues !! i also hope that any one who should wish to order should be weary of people that post on these threads giving seed banks good reps !! and do some research on how many posts these affiliates actually post ! good luck to you all ! Peace ! take care !


im hearing ya man,i was considring a small order from nirvana.i think i will test the water before i jump in.ozzie battlers unite


----------



## hanfsamen (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a list from a cannabis seeds wholesale company.
They have good strains and prices.
You can download the price and strain list here: www.hanfsamen2009.net.ms


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I am not sure what you meant by; *"are they legit now?"* I have never read/heard anything but good things about http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
> 
> Have you read/heard otherwise? If so where?


I'm not sure what that means either - and I work here! It goes without saying we've always been legitimate and will continue to be so, I think the amount of positive comments about us, both on this forum and elsewhere, pretty much backs that up.


----------



## 247365 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am sorry to see Amsterdam seeds I have got 5 good strains from them. Wow!


----------



## rabidcow (Jun 28, 2009)

i heard good things about attitude. so i ordered seeds from them. credit card. theygot here in 10 days. 5 white dwarf feminised. all 5 popped and are 3 weeks from harvvest..
however the 5 free g 13 powerskunks (free seeds) didnt germ
my 2 cents


----------



## eLdEsPeRaDoCuLtIvAdOr (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey! Anybody know of seed banks who could send seeds to the Philippines? Thanks!


----------



## pennywise619 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the attitude or worldwide will send to the Phillipines. I really don't see why not, we get them sent from these companies and I am sure the United States Customs are alot more strict than the Phillipines. I always order from dope-seeds and have never had any problems with them. I just recieved an order in 10 days from them of some Dutch Passion Blueberry. Dope-seeds have ALWAYS came through for me, and they are alot cheaper on shipping. 

Doesn't Cannabis grow wild in the jungles in the PI an untainted strain?


----------



## palehawaiian (Jul 22, 2009)

I know were to get so of the best strains like white widow, or blue hawaiian that buds in 6 weeks some big buds that are nuckin futz like one clone at 36 inches yeilds between an ounce to an ounce and a half then there is the volcano the sweetest tasting indica ever out of my greenhouse. Then you get giant thai budz or the purps then variouse combos like blue hawaiian X Big bud.

 Hawaiian seed company gets a five doobie rating.


----------



## Revolver (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone know if Nirvana packages to NY have gotten through before?


----------



## ivydupree (Jul 28, 2009)

how good are the genetics from nirvana? i'm between getting seeds from them and attitude


----------



## pennywise619 (Jul 29, 2009)

Dude, the seeds are great. You can get both seeds from either company. Nirvana has thier own website, which you already know, but sell there seeds on many other websites including the attitude. I would go with the attitude, because they have a wider variety and they also have a PIC AND MIX for buyers on a budget. The plus to the attitude seed bank is they have a 100% guarentee You recieve your seeds, and they throw in freebees, "yay". You know we all love freebees, lol...


----------



## darkhaze (Jul 30, 2009)

hey guys just wondring what was rong with amsterdam marijuanaseeds i have got seeds from them b4 reall good quality and he finished product was amazing would have been better if i had the xperiance i do now just bout to order more seeds for the summer in a month im looking for the best bigbud strain from a seed bank .... anyone tried these guys cannabisseeds.com i bought bout 240 seeds and only 100 germed they were supose to b fem seeds but 60 turned out to b male then i put 35 outdoor but weather went to crap lost them the remainding 5 indoor my pug got into them and ate 2 not all of the 2 but they were beyond salvaging as for the last 3 theyy are awesome harvested them as we speek


----------



## logtoker (Aug 3, 2009)

darkhaze said:


> hey guys just wondring what was rong with amsterdam marijuanaseeds i have got seeds from them b4 reall good quality and he finished product was amazing would have been better if i had the xperiance i do now just bout to order more seeds for the summer in a month im looking for the best bigbud strain from a seed bank .... anyone tried these guys cannabisseeds.com i bought bout 240 seeds and only 100 germed they were supose to b fem seeds but 60 turned out to b male then i put 35 outdoor but weather went to crap lost them the remainding 5 indoor my pug got into them and ate 2 not all of the 2 but they were beyond salvaging as for the last 3 theyy are awesome harvested them as we speek


Wow ! That is some shit ass luck bro. Glad you got something out of it....


----------



## Burger Boss (Aug 3, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


BCBud Depot is pure BS! The Attitude is EXCELLENT! Great stock, great prices, great customer service, & fast, stealth delivery! N'uff said..............BB


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 7, 2009)

what is attitude's site? i can't find it


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 7, 2009)

nm, just found it


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 7, 2009)

anyone know where i can find reeferman seeds from a legit company? looking for the mazir-i-shariff strain.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 10, 2009)

I just ordered from Nirvana on the 1st, and got my order today!...very funny stealth packaging!


----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 11, 2009)

i got my seeds from seedbay today 

i also got more on the way.


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 12, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Really sorry to hear that about BC Bud Depot, fuck they have had some interesting deals on larger amounts of fem seeds. How can a seed bank operate in such a manor in this time and place?
They are fucking themselves big time by screwing with buyers. What happened? Did it get worked out, or, did you get taken=off? Seed companies in general are ripping us all off by such high prices for beans. That will soon end as more and more of us catch on to how to make Fem Seeds and by trading what i have for what you have, so fuck them. Fem seeds are the easiest to create, and they charge the most for them. Get/make yourself some Colloidal Silver water and create your own. lets start a free seed bank and give/trade seeds to/with one another??
Nine Coats ~


----------



## Nine Coats (Aug 12, 2009)

As long as we are discuss past happenings with the seed boys, May i inject that here in Canada i've ordered beans from The Canadian Seed Exchange and was less than happy with what tranispiered. The total of my purchase was about 1300$, I received nothing that i ordered, yet is was promised to me on the blower before i sent the $. In fact i called about 4 times to work it all out with them, but still got nothing that i originally wanted. As fate would have it what i was sent has been interesting to my breeding program. In fact it is better than what i tried to get. Frank, whom works there, explained to me that even thou they promise a caller the genetics, if someone comes in the door and wnats the beans that were to go to you that that is too bad for you. Hummm? Money talks? Then, some of the beans that were sent to me failed to germinate properly. I complained, was told that they'd make it up, and they'd send me 100 beans to make up for the no pops. WE agreed on the genetics, i waited and waited, but gotr nothing. Growing outdoors is on a time factor, so lost out on using any replacement beans this season. Oh, yes, they did arrive, not the ones agreed to, but somehting that finishes in late NOV!! In general, i received the run around, was lied to and blame was passed from one person to another. They never sent me my "comp" pack of 30 for a large order, even thou they'd swore that it was sent but failed to offer a tracking number. The craziest thing is i would eal with them again! They have some super different hookups like "The Dukes of Cannabis" ans "Scared Seeds" whom have the beloved Lion Heart!


----------



## MRNORML (Aug 12, 2009)

Planetary Pride? Reviews/comments? Thanks.


----------



## Stgeneziz (Aug 14, 2009)

i'm very hesitant, but bagseed just doesn't as cool as feminized blue widow (sounds delicious) so I'm leaning towards attitude. hope it makes it past the dogs!!


----------



## DMXAK47 (Aug 15, 2009)

Stgeneziz said:


> i'm very hesitant, but bagseed just doesn't as cool as feminized blue widow (sounds delicious) so I'm leaning towards attitude. hope it makes it past the dogs!!


 
i got my other order from seedbay. got some lowryder seeds with 5 free pure power plant.

i also sent a order to seedboutique.com for some green house strawberry haze
also sent a order to world wide seed for some sensi jack flash#5


----------



## dkinsk (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey fellas would you say that dogs are a major factor in seeds not coming thru? Do any seedbanks vacuum seal their stuff?


----------



## turtledurtle (Aug 24, 2009)

Cannabisseeds.com should be avoided they send seeds but they are all the same strain of crappy stringy garbage


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Aug 25, 2009)

turtledurtle said:


> Cannabisseeds.com should be avoided they send seeds but they are all the same strain of crappy stringy garbage


got any pics?are you using coco? what tpye of lighting?


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 25, 2009)

dkinsk said:


> Hey fellas would you say that dogs are a major factor in seeds not coming thru? Do any seedbanks vacuum seal their stuff?


 
I have purchased beans online just about since the day they first became available online and I have never received anything that was vacuum packed and I have never had a single order not get through to me. 
&#12288;
What I normally see now are breeder packs that are fairly well sealed and then put into a very thick zip-loc bag that is normally called something like smelly proof. 

Then depending on what sort of stealth method(s) a seedbank uses, or you pick from their options of shipping, that may be placed in a cd case, a dvd case or whatever and then in some cases that is sealed in a plastic package/wrapper and the combination seems to work very well in containing any possible odors. 
&#12288;
What really assures that most orders get through is the sheer volume of mail/packages that go through customs departments. It is impossible for all packages to be closely checked and there are priority lists of what sorts of packages receive closer attention than others so what is low on the priority lists or not on the lists at all just breeze through. 
&#12288;
Unless by some stroke of luck, or accident shall I say, that alerts a customs department to a seedbanks shipping methods or return business name used and they are added to the priority list their packages will not receive a second glance by anyone and be passed without any problem. 
&#12288;
With as many dangerous things that can and at times are attempted to be shipped customs departments have far more important things to search out than a pack or two of beans hidden in a dvd case or something. 

Sure not all orders get through but normally that is because the package was damaged/ripped/broken open in shipment exposing what then may seem to be suspicious and then the contents are found and the dreaded letter is sent to the person awaiting delivery.


----------



## turtledurtle (Aug 25, 2009)

pics of 4 different Cannabisseeds.com plants
healthy, oh yeah
problem is all are the same
i have gotten 1 or 2 semi decent buds outta like 40 plants! well, they did help me learn how to grow, unfortunately, every seed is from same stock of low grade sativa


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I got my 5th order from Attitude. Never had a problem getting them to the USA. Got Pineapple express fem, 5 Skunk reg, Mix of 5 dinafem seeds free. Pretty cool shirt with guaranteed shipping. Hard to beat that. Price for shipping is a little bit expensive but you get a funny shirt and they show up in like a week in original packaging from breeder, well at least for me. Word Up


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 15, 2009)

1st time grower here. I was upset with having to wait on a friend of mine to get me some so I did some research and decided to grow my own.
I put an order in with Nirvana and another order in with www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com they seemed legit and i found the link off hightimes.com.
I just pray that I don't get ripped off. After lurking on this website and not registering for a while I've come to realize that everyone has different opinions / results with different seed banks. But overall Nirvana has got alot of good reviews by growers here.


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nirvana is OK. That was the first one I purchased from....Next was attitude. Allot more selection and more stealthy shipping with a guarantee. But overall I have nothing bad to say about Nirvana. Well None of the Pappaya sprouted, might have been my fault? I was new and overwatering everything. Common newbie mistake.lol


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 15, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> 1st time grower here. I was upset with having to wait on a friend of mine to get me some so I did some research and decided to grow my own.
> I put an order in with Nirvana and another order in with www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com they seemed legit and i found the link off hightimes.com.
> I just pray that I don't get ripped off. After lurking on this website and not registering for a while I've come to realize that everyone has different opinions / results with different seed banks. But overall Nirvana has got alot of good reviews by growers here.


 
i mean nirvana is the seller that this site recomends, but in my opinion there are a lot of different banks that people on this site use but the overwhelming favorite from the majority of people here is Attitude. stealth was exellent, i used the shirt stealth, and the spider-pig(not spider-man) shirt i got was hilarious. i was paranoid for the longest , but i went ahead and ordered from them and i was very satisfied. i say naxt time give them a try. oh and they have a butt-load of different breeders available.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 15, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> i mean nirvana is the seller that this site recomends, but in my opinion there are a lot of different banks that people on this site use but the overwhelming favorite from the majority of people here is Attitude. stealth was exellent, i used the shirt stealth, and the spider-pig(not spider-man) shirt i got was hilarious. i was paranoid for the longest , but i went ahead and ordered from them and i was very satisfied. i say naxt time give them a try. oh and they have a butt-load of different breeders available.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I will probably order from multiple banks to see which one is the best for me. My friend just told me that having them delivered to a house that the goverment flags my address in some kind of goverment computer database and then can track my grow site. 

Has anyone ever heard about that kind of thing happening or is my friend just making me paranoid?


----------



## stankdank1 (Sep 16, 2009)

I seriously doubt it, but you never know with big brother. I use a P.O. Box that is connected to my old address, but I'm sure they could figure it out some way or another. I live in NYC so I think the cops have plenty more to do than track local growers. In small town USA.............Who knows.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 16, 2009)

stankdank1 said:


> I live in NYC so I think the cops have plenty more to do than track local growers. In small town USA.............Who knows.


 

But then look at it from the point of Andy and Barney over ta Mayberry. 

They have a budget that wont cover the cost of coffee filters so they just take turns whose jockeys get to be the filter that day  plus the winner of the day can always later blame that big brown spot in his shorts and maybe pants on the coffee .. heck no, I werent that skeered .. its jus onna them thar coffee stains agin. 
&#12288;
While they may, or may not, have more time they also have less money to spend per hour of that time on a per man basis so they run small forces. 

Now will they look good in the paper iffin they catched cousin Zeb and cousin Zeke down ta the crick a-tendin ta their two maryjawanee plants or will they look better if they catch Juan and Pedro with their 50 or 100 plant farm? 
&#12288;
Many times they need to prioritize as much if not more than a big city force. Not for reasons of very large numbers of crime but instead because of the combination of lower numbers of crimes and some sniffing out of possible crimes with only Andy and Barney ta hannle it and a budget that means Barney gets every other Saturday off work because they cant afford to pay him for the other days.
&#12288;
&#12288;
If they can luck into a small grow they will of course take the person down but they are not really any more likely to hunt down a little closet grow with any more zest or zeal than a big city force would. 

Due to low funding and small numbers of people to do the job, in their way a small town force can be as overloaded as a big city force and that means prioritize and maximize and sniffing around trying to find if there might be some little closet grower with 2 or 6 plants in their area is a pretty low priority.


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 16, 2009)

stankdank1 said:


> I seriously doubt it, but you never know with big brother. I use a P.O. Box that is connected to my old address, but I'm sure they could figure it out some way or another. I live in NYC so I think the cops have plenty more to do than track local growers. In small town USA.............Who knows.


Guess im going to have to roll the dice like I always have. Its cool though , if i get ripped off or if the cops show up, life will go on and ill still try my best to obtain seeds to grow.


----------



## 1sofakingg (Sep 16, 2009)

Speaking from personal experience, purchased a 14 pack of Wonderberry beans from The farmacy in L.A. in Aug. this year. Today is 48hrs. into germ, and all 14 have sprouted !!! Will put them all in readygro superplugs today, and i'm on my way. 14 beans for a 50.00 donation. Very small beans from the California bean bank up in SF. I LOVE L.A. 


nailz92002 said:


> Guess im going to have to roll the dice like I always have. Its cool though , if i get ripped off or if the cops show up, life will go on and ill still try my best to obtain seeds to grow.


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 16, 2009)

1sofakingg said:


> Speaking from personal experience, purchased a 14 pack of Wonderberry beans from The farmacy in L.A. in Aug. this year. Today is 48hrs. into germ, and all 14 have sprouted !!! Will put them all in readygro superplugs today, and i'm on my way. 14 beans for a 50.00 donation. Very small beans from the California bean bank up in SF. I LOVE L.A.


Not all of us have the pleasure of living in California. I have visited numerous times but never was able to take anything back with me. I was afraid of getting caught due to the fact that i flew out there. Although I do plan on moving out there to live. I was thinking the emerald triangle. Mendicino county and grow without being so stealthy all the time. But that's way in the future. It's always a good idea to have long term goals. 

I just need to get some grow experience under my belt first. 

Just tired of relying on other people and shaddy deals and having to wait in anticipation for a text back or a call back. And then being disappointed when nothing happens. I don't want to deal with that kinda drama anymore. 

If I don't have any pot its because I didn't grow enough.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 16, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> Not all of us have the pleasure of living in California. I have visited numerous times but never was able to take anything back with me. I was afraid of getting caught due to the fact that i flew out there. Although I do plan on moving out there to live. I was thinking the emerald triangle. Mendicino county and grow without being so stealthy all the time. But that's way in the future. It's always a good idea to have long term goals.
> 
> I just need to get some grow experience under my belt first.
> 
> ...


hey man i feel you. i had been growing for almost two years before i had the nuts to give Attitude a try.i used my address i used my name(didn't want it returned cause of a wrong name the mailman did'nt recognize), and i paid with my bank check card, and i have had no problems. and the funny thing is, and i swear to you all this is actual fact , the packaging that they used, the customs sticker, the address, and everything was exactly like a lot of the parcels that i would have to deliver at various times to different adresses"ALL THE TIME". and this is in the process of bouncing through three staions, and working at the distribution facility. now i said that to say that after i recieved my package and had that revelation, i came to the realization that it is alot more people, closer than you think, that is ordering seeds, and growing weed. so yea buddy now, now i got nuts the size of grapefruits.LOL. and that is because for the four years i was associated with the post office i"never" heard of anybody getting busted,except for the packages that we found or that were found that had actual drugs in the parcel. so hey man don't be scared or paranoid, let Attitude be one of, if not the one you try first. but yea man fuck that bagseed shit its more likely to herm out on you, unless you are sure of its origins,and plus dude, it's totally fucking worth it. and i've been on this site since june of '08 and have heard nothing of anyone getting busted. 
GO FOR IT MAN!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 16, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man i feel you. i had been growing for almost two years before i had the nuts to give Attitude a try.i used my address i used my name(didn't want it returned cause of a wrong name the mailman did'nt recognize), and i paid with my bank check card, and i have had no problems. and the funny thing is, and i swear to you all this is actual fact , the packaging that they used, the customs sticker, the address, and everything was exactly like a lot of the parcels that i would have to deliver at various times to different adresses"ALL THE TIME". and this is in the process of bouncing through three staions, and working at the distribution facility. now i said that to say that after i recieved my package and had that revelation, i came to the realization that it is alot more people, closer than you think, that is ordering seeds, and growing weed. so yea buddy now, now i got nuts the size of grapefruits.LOL. and that is because for the four years i was associated with the post office i"never" heard of anybody getting busted,except for the packages that we found or that were found that had actual drugs in the parcel. so hey man don't be scared or paranoid, let Attitude be one of, if not the one you try first. but yea man fuck that bagseed shit its more likely to herm out on you, unless you are sure of its origins,and plus dude, it's totally fucking worth it. and i've been on this site since june of '08 and have heard nothing of anyone getting busted.
> GO FOR IT MAN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Zen Master , thank you for your words of encouragement. You were able to calm my paranoia down in the hopes of not being ripped off by the seed banks. I have placed 2 orders already with two different companies. One was highly recommended from this site. Nirvana and the other im starting to regret. It was a link i got off the hightimes website. worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com. I didn't spend alot of coin at either places, both orders were under 50 bucks soooooo

I guess I just have to wait and see what happens.

Thanks again.


----------



## matsuwa (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone know if http://www.cannabisseeds.com/ is a reliable source?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 17, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> Zen Master , thank you for your words of encouragement. You were able to calm my paranoia down in the hopes of not being ripped off by the seed banks. I have placed 2 orders already with two different companies. One was highly recommended from this site. Nirvana and the other im starting to regret. It was a link i got off the hightimes website. worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com. I didn't spend alot of coin at either places, both orders were under 50 bucks soooooo
> 
> I guess I just have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again.


hey what up nailz, no problem man. i hope everything works out well for you. but hey i want you and anybody who thinks it might help to check this out:http://www.seedbankupdate.com/. very good for rating and picking a place to get seeds. Attitude was rated good maybe not the best, but for what i needed as far as piece of mind, security, variety, value, it was right on point for me. but check it out it has quite a few banks with good ratings, and they also provide a list of banks that have been reported to be not so good from price, shipping, customer service, etc. 





PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 17, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey what up nailz, no problem man. i hope everything works out well for you. but hey i want you and anybody who thinks it might help to check this out:http://www.seedbankupdate.com/. very good for rating and picking a place to get seeds. Attitude was rated good maybe not the best, but for what i needed as far as piece of mind, security, variety, value, it was right on point for me. but check it out it has quite a few banks with good ratings, and they also provide a list of banks that have been reported to be not so good from price, shipping, customer service, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the excellent website. ++rep. I will probably put in my next order with attitude. They are the ones that everyone seems to be getting good results with. Them and nirvana.


----------



## GG74K (Sep 18, 2009)

is it safe to order from seed banks overseas through the mail?...i would think the packaging would be discreet.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 18, 2009)

http://cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

Yes.


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got my order in from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com

The stealth was pretty good. No problems, and all the seeds were individually packaged and had a piece of the original seed pack. Now we shall see if they germ and grow. HeHe. 
I ordered:

1x Kiwiskunk - Regular
1x White Dwarf - Regular
1x Ceres Skunk - Feminized
1x AK-48 - Regular
1x Lowryder - Regular
1x Afghanica - Regular

Peace


----------



## pennywise619 (Sep 23, 2009)

This website is a NO-GO. there seeds are really shitty and they are NOT I repeat are NOT legit strains....... If you do decide to oreder from them, you will get your beans, but not grow worthy....


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 23, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> Just got my order in from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com
> 
> The stealth was pretty good. No problems, and all the seeds were individually packaged and had a piece of the original seed pack. Now we shall see if they germ and grow. HeHe.
> I ordered:
> ...


congrats on the order man. always good to hear someone recieved their order. here's to all of them being girls.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 23, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> This website is a NO-GO. there seeds are really shitty and they are NOT I repeat are NOT legit strains....... If you do decide to oreder from them, you will get your beans, but not grow worthy....


well the two that I have germed so far , the ak-48 and the kiwiskunk , cracked their hulls. I placed them in my growing medium where they are nice and cozy. So far I've had a great experience with these people, now I have to see what kind of plants they produce. I hope you are wrong on every level pennywise, no offense or anything. 

Peace


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 23, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> congrats on the order man. always good to hear someone recieved their order. here's to all of them being girls.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Thank you ZEN MASTER for the positive energy. (+rep) I read that when growing , that your plants will pick up on the vibes you emit. If it's frustration and aggravation and all that negative energy then your plants will reflect that and it will be noticeable in their growth and yield. 

On the other hand if you surround them with love and positive energy then you can expect to have generally better growth and higher yields. TY again.

Peace


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone recommend any decent seed supplier basd in UK? 
Ordered from Nirvana in the past but their website keeps playing up and I'm running out of patience.

Thanks


----------



## kmann666 (Sep 23, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> This website is a NO-GO. there seeds are really shitty and they are NOT I repeat are NOT legit strains....... If you do decide to oreder from them, you will get your beans, but not grow worthy....


which website are you talking about? 
worldwide-seeds.com IS good.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 23, 2009)

Red Eye Joe said:


> Anyone recommend any decent seed supplier basd in UK?
> Ordered from Nirvana in the past but their website keeps playing up and I'm running out of patience.
> 
> Thanks


ATTITUDE, ATTITUDE, ATTITUDE.http://www.cannabis-seed-bank.com


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 23, 2009)

nailz92002 said:


> Thank you ZEN MASTER for the positive energy. (+rep) I read that when growing , that your plants will pick up on the vibes you emit. If it's frustration and aggravation and all that negative energy then your plants will reflect that and it will be noticeable in their growth and yield.
> 
> On the other hand if you surround them with love and positive energy then you can expect to have generally better growth and higher yields. TY again.
> 
> Peace


no problem man. you can tell that you are kinda excited about getting your order. hey if they dont turn out that well, so be it at least you get some growing experience. plus also for that fact i wouldn't want anybody pissing on my good feelings. even though, don't get me wrong i feel and hope it wasn't any ill will intended, but still, gotdamn man let me soak up all this good feeling,before you suck it up with the negative stuff.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice one Zen

That site is the bollocks! Couldn't resist a few of Pineapple Express


----------



## kmann666 (Sep 23, 2009)

at the beginning of this post this guy lists good seedbanks and bad ones
I'd have to say he must have been on something he lists attitude, wwms, and other REALLY GOOD seedbanks, I just hope know one actually bought into his crap.


----------



## kmann666 (Sep 23, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


I should have done this before see:
he has good banks listed as bad ones
and shit seedbanks listed as good ones
that's like BCseeds.com listing themselves as reviewed well by a shitty review page that lists scam sites as good ones???


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got my shipment in from Nirvana.

Nice stealth, and exactly what I ordered

I started the Germination on those plants today they are pretty much a day behind the other 2 i germed yesterday.

Peace


----------



## Fatty Bigs (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey everyone, im brand new to growing and ive just purchased most of the materials to start my first small time grow house, i was just wondering how difficult it is to order seeds from outside the U.S. and have them shipped in. Also what are the usual legal penalties for compromised shipments (if any). Thanks


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 24, 2009)

Fatty Bigs said:


> Hey everyone, im brand new to growing and ive just purchased most of the materials to start my first small time grow house, i was just wondering how difficult it is to order seeds from outside the U.S. and have them shipped in. Also what are the usual legal penalties for compromised shipments (if any). Thanks


I had my doubts about getting seeds as well. But it comes with a level of risk that's for sure. 

Anyways, I ordered from http://www.nirvana-shop.com/ and http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
also alot of people on this site seem to report getting good results from http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
All 3 of those ship to the U.S.A.

If in the unfortunate event that your package is compromised by Customs. You will receive a letter in the mail from Customs stating that there was contraband in your package and that it had been confiscated. If this unlikely event happens it is also very unlikely that the government will try to prosecute you. I have multiple friends that work in the postal service and in various Fed-ex and UPS. Most of this information is coming from them. 

So in conclusion I advise you to put an order in with a reputable seed bank that people have got their shipments from and even better if you can find a seed bank that someone has reported on that is form your own state.

You probably can't go wrong with Attitude and Nirvana. Hope you get your seeds!

Peace


----------



## Red Eye Joe (Sep 25, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> ATTITUDE, ATTITUDE, ATTITUDE.http://www.cannabis-seed-bank.com
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 
Ordered from Attitude on Wednesday and they arrived this morning...

couldn't be happier. will only use these from now on. Cheers Zen


----------



## nailz92002 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ordered 5 x feminized AK-48 from Nirvana
Off those 5 , I germed 2.

Both of those ladies have been placed in soil medium and are nice and cozy. SO far so good.

peace


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 28, 2009)

permalink

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rollitup*  
_Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS_


_*These Companies Ship there seeds*_

_

Nirvana Shop - Excellent prices, including indoor / outdoor strains, feminized, White seeds, Medical seeds
Golden Seed - Our excellent friends at goldenseed which makes the contests successful
_


_If you are a seed company and are able to provide references and a sample batch of seeds for a contest please pm me. More to be added, our contest sponsors will be added once we verify the seeds were received. _

_As 2 of our users were ripped off from there money , please do not post names of companies other then the ones listed here. Doing so will result in a removal of the post and a possible ban._

_*The Companies Below are NOT recomended*_
_I will not be linking to these sites as I do not endorse them if you want to find their address you will have to google them._

_

BC BUD DEPOT
Attitude Seed Bank
WWMS (until further notice)
Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds
_ 


That is a list of banks that are not good in that guy's "opinion", go figure. check this out this is a seedbank review site that does no advertising if any particular seed bank: http://www.seedbankupdate.com. it gives updates on pretty much a monthly basis. they have a pretty cool rating system also. not trying to step on your post dude, just want everyone to be well informed.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 28, 2009)

kmann666 said:


> I should have done this before see:
> he has good banks listed as bad ones
> and shit seedbanks listed as good ones
> that's like BCseeds.com listing themselves as reviewed well by a shitty review page that lists scam sites as good ones???


hey what's going on dude, that last post was for you i just forgot to quote you, but give it a look. very informative.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 28, 2009)

Red Eye Joe said:


> Ordered from Attitude on Wednesday and they arrived this morning...
> 
> couldn't be happier. will only use these from now on. Cheers Zen


hey man that's great news, that's why i like them.they are really about their business. here's a little fyi: if i order ten seeds, i plant five, see what i get then i try the other five. this way if i get some girls on the first set of seeds i just clone the hell out of them. and in the instance that #1 i don't get any girls on the first set or something happens and i lose my mothers i still have five seeds left. i do that because i dont make seeds. that's just me though, be easy man. congrats on the seeds, LET'S GET IT ON BABY!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## snodegd (Sep 28, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man that's great news, that's why i like them.they are really about their business. here's a little fyi: if i order ten seeds, i plant five, see what i get then i try the other five. this way if i get some girls on the first set of seeds i just clone the hell out of them. and in the instance that #1 i don't get any girls on the first set or something happens and i lose my mothers i still have five seeds left. i do that because i dont make seeds. that's just me though, be easy man. congrats on the seeds, LET'S GET IT ON BABY!!!!!
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I have an order that was supposed to be at my place (tracking) on the 24th and still nothing. 

What banks deliver to the us that are more reliable?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 29, 2009)

snodegd said:


> I have an order that was supposed to be at my place (tracking) on the 24th and still nothing.
> 
> What banks deliver to the us that are more reliable?


give it some time dude. was it attitude that you used? if so, just be patient and hope you are not a lucky recipient of the dreaded customs letter. sometimes it takes time man. have you tried e-mailing them?


----------



## Medijuana (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats that exactly I know I ordered some fem Jack Herer seeds from Amsterdamseeds.nl or whatever and my results were spectaculur. Even the free Mazar seeds you get for ordering are pretty decent.


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

Medijuana said:


> Whats that exactly I know I ordered some fem Jack Herer seeds from Amsterdamseeds.nl or whatever and my results were spectaculur. Even the free Mazar seeds you get for ordering are pretty decent.


what seed bank did u go to?


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

and what were the costs like ? i rate Nirvana seeds !


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

i got wonder woman and swiss cheeze from them .


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

it turned up in 7 days ,and i live in the uk


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

whats it like to grow in the usa? with all that wilderness it must be easy peazy


----------



## usa a okay (Oct 1, 2009)

out door in the uk im guna start next year. just a few see how it goes .


----------



## AcridLemons (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought from Attitude Seed Bank before and was happy with the result. As a nice bonus you also get a T-Shirt that conceals your seeds during stealth international shipping. 

Just wondering why Attitude is NOT recommended? 

Sense I am a believer in shopping around, any information on this is much appreciated.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2009)

AcridLemons said:


> I bought from Attitude Seed Bank before and was happy with the result. As a nice bonus you also get a T-Shirt that conceals your seeds during stealth international shipping.
> 
> Just wondering why Attitude is NOT recommended?
> 
> Sense I am a believer in shopping around, any information on this is much appreciated.


DUDE!!!!!!you don't go around telling how the seed company ships stealth. if some one wants to know send them a private message. you never know who's trolling this site. and i'm not talking about you getting busted, i'm talking about potentially fucking it up for someone in some other city because some anti-marijuana sympathizer read this and decided to inform the authorities. c'mon man. think dude.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2009)

snodegd said:


> I have an order that was supposed to be at my place (tracking) on the 24th and still nothing.
> 
> What banks deliver to the us that are more reliable?


hey man has that order made ot yet?


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 13, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> DUDE!!!!!!you don't go around telling how the seed company ships stealth. if some one wants to know send them a private message. you never know who's trolling this site. and i'm not talking about you getting busted, i'm talking about potentially fucking it up for someone in some other city because some anti-marijuana sympathizer read this and decided to inform the authorities. c'mon man. think dude.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 
DUDE!!!!!! Do you really think the DEA and Customs and other groups out to stop bean importation do not have it within their budgets to make a purchase from every bean company just to see how they ship, what their stealth methods are, what return business name and address is used and what sort of packaging is used? Do you think they would not have other ways to discover a seedbanks stealth methods if they decided to? Do you really believe they need to hang out on sites like this to learn the super secret stealth tricks? 
&#12288;
DUDE!!!!! We are not dealing with Andy and Barney down ta Mayberry. 
&#12288;
What gets most beans through is the sheer volume of packages that need to be processed and that Customs has priorities of what to look for, what sorts of things to give special attention to and of course it has limited manpower and some budgetary constraints.


----------



## Sidewinder73 (Oct 13, 2009)

I've read through most of this thread, but I did not hear anything about Ontario seed bank. Has anyone ever bought/grew from here? I'm germing a few as we speak. I'll post the results in a grow journal. Please share any experiences with this seed bank, thanks.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> DUDE!!!!!! Do you really think the DEA and Customs and other groups out to stop bean importation do not have it within their budgets to make a purchase from every bean company just to see how they ship, what their stealth methods are, what return business name and address is used and what sort of packaging is used? Do you think they would not have other ways to discover a seedbank&#8217;s stealth methods if they decided to? Do you really believe they need to hang out on sites like this to learn the super secret stealth tricks?
> &#12288;
> DUDE!!!!! We are not dealing with Andy and Barney down ta&#8217; Mayberry.
> &#12288;
> What gets most beans through is the sheer volume of packages that need to be processed and that Customs has priorities of what to look for, what sorts of things to give special attention to and of course it has limited manpower and some budgetary constraints.


I CAN"T HELP IF I'M PARANOID!!!!!!!!
AND.......you never know who's watching.
BTW if you are going to comment, comment correctly. 
DUDE!!!!!! i know that customs, and the dea, and whatever other entity has way more to do than that, but read what "I" said. i said an "anti-marijuana sympathizer". Ok, because believe it or not regardless how futlie an effort it may be, there are people out there like that. that's what i meant. if you misunderstood me you could have asked for some clarification on what "I" meant, not commenting with sarcasm because of what you thought i meant. so unless you know for sure,without a shadow of a doubt, don't try to claim that you know what any ageny is or isn't doing on any given website at any given time.
so thanks for the breif moment of blankness.
ZEN OUT!!!!!!!!!!



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Joker pot Smoker (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah foreal you can never be too certain or too sure. 

FUCK THE POLICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2009)

joker pot smoker said:


> yeah foreal you can never be too certain or too sure.
> 
> Fuck the police!!!!!!!!!


Thaaaank Youuu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennywise619 (Oct 13, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> DUDE!!!!!! Do you really think the DEA and Customs and other groups out to stop bean importation do not have it within their budgets to make a purchase from every bean company just to see how they ship, what their stealth methods are, what return business name and address is used and what sort of packaging is used? Do you think they would not have other ways to discover a seedbanks stealth methods if they decided to? Do you really believe they need to hang out on sites like this to learn the super secret stealth tricks?
> &#12288;
> DUDE!!!!! We are not dealing with Andy and Barney down ta Mayberry.
> &#12288;
> What gets most beans through is the sheer volume of packages that need to be processed and that Customs has priorities of what to look for, what sorts of things to give special attention to and of course it has limited manpower and some budgetary constraints.


I totally agree bro.... It's true!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 13, 2009)

pennywise619 said:


> I totally agree bro.... It's true!!!


so would you rather be safe or sorry. cause it could happen.
and before you say it, i'll agree"Yea this dude is totally paraniod out of his mind".
you dam right bro!!!!!!!!LOL.

PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ganjaluvr (Oct 13, 2009)

anyone ever ordered from the Nirvana seed bank?

all i have to do to complete my order.. is finalize my purchase.

however, some people say that it's alright to have them sent to your front door.

Is that true?

I'm just asking because I have never ever tried ordering seeds.. so..... yeah I just want to be safe rather than sorry ya dig?

anyone ever used Nirvana? You think i'll be alright having 10 seeds sent to my house??? I heard that Nirvana is very very stealthy with shipments. Anyone have any advice? 

I'm mainly wanting some help from someone that has used Nirvana seedbank before.... any help is appreciated.

Thanks in advance to anyone that helps.

peace 
happy toking & happy growing to everyone!


----------



## chowasiah (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,
I have very rare Albanian cannabis seeds. The structure of seeds are not changed for years, so you can feel smell of 70thies in the air...





The plants are best for outdoor, but results are also top in greenhouse or indoor growing.
Tops have purple-blue color. Amazing high. Lot laughing




p 
Outdoor/Greenhouse: 2-3 m tall, 1000-2000grams bud harvest.
Indoor(3-4months): 1-1.5m tall, 400-500grams bud harvest.

If yo uare interested in, just send me message on my mail: [email protected]

Have fun!


----------



## NinjaOZDuce (Oct 15, 2009)

marijuana-seeds.nl was good for this 1st timer extra fast US ship pretty stealthy 5 extras per 10 ordered ...had to sign for it though....


----------



## Krayven Sumhead (Oct 16, 2009)

Best not to reveal any secrets to anyone at anytime. A legal medical grow just got popped in my area. Completely legal, by the rules.
The grower bragged about his set up on the net, two weeks later the DEA showed up and arrested him. Alltho he will probably beat the charges, his defense isn't going to be free. He's up on Felony charges.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Best not to reveal any secrets to anyone at anytime. A legal medical grow just got popped in my area. Completely legal, by the rules.
> The grower bragged about his set up on the net, two weeks later the DEA showed up and arrested him. Alltho he will probably beat the charges, his defense isn't going to be free. He's up on Felony charges.


that's screwed up man, but it was a hard lesson learned. God willing he'll get off, get his shit back together, and then he'll probably keep his mouth shut. because either the authorities were trolling through different sites and saw him, or(and this is what probably happened)someone that he knows, that knows him well, that he thinks is cool snitched him out. more than likey out of jealousy. because our so called friends will smoke with us, and comment on how good our grow looks, but in some there is a deep animosity because for whatever reason or reasons they can't do what we do. but guess what, we'll never know. so all we can do is keep our paranoid wits about us. and keep secrets a secret. if Attitude wanted it's potential customers to know how they shipped stealth so they could reassure them, they'd tell 'em. so i guess i went a little over board on the guy that revieled Attitude's stealth. so hey man my apologies. but c'mon man it may just be weed, but unless you have a license in a legal state, WE ARE BREAKING THE LAW. so i think a little bit of paranoia in this case is extremely healthy.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 16, 2009)

I noticed you have Amsterdam seeds on the scam list. I have orderd from them in the past with no problems. In fact get my orders pretty quick. With free seeds that always germinate and grow fine. I'm growing the big bud strain from them now.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 16, 2009)

Krayven Sumhead said:


> Best not to reveal any secrets to anyone at anytime. A legal medical grow just got popped in my area. Completely legal, by the rules.
> The grower bragged about his set up on the net, two weeks later the DEA showed up and arrested him. Alltho he will probably beat the charges, his defense isn't going to be free. He's up on Felony charges.


 

A "legal grower/medical patient" is really only three-quarters legal. The persons local law wont care and the County law wont care and the State law wont care  thats three-quarters .. but the Feds  they still care and there is your one quarter still illegal Catch 22 that can if not actually nail you still cost you a good bit of both headaches and cash.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> A "legal grower/medical patient" is really only three-quarters legal. The persons local law wont care and the County law wont care and the State law wont care  thats three-quarters .. but the Feds  they still care and there is your one quarter still illegal Catch 22 that can if not actually nail you still cost you a good bit of both headaches and cash.


so what you are saying is even if you are legal, you are still under the thumb of the feds? is that what you are saying? then why even let people grow? that doesn't make sense to me. guess that's another brick in the wall telling us to keep our mouths shut.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

samsquanch said:


> I noticed you have Amsterdam seeds on the scam list. I have orderd from them in the past with no problems. In fact get my orders pretty quick. With free seeds that always germinate and grow fine. I'm growing the big bud strain from them now.


it seems as though if "ANYTHING" goes wrong with an order the first place people tend to go is that they think the company screwed them, and has taken their $63.47 and fled the country. i always tell people about Attitude, because they were he first bank i ordered with ever, and i was extremely satisfied. in essence they popped my ordering cherry, and now i'll never leave them.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 16, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> it seems as though if "ANYTHING" goes wrong with an order the first place people tend to go is that they think the company screwed them, and has taken their $63.47 and fled the country. i always tell people about Attitude, because they were he first bank i ordered with ever, and i was extremely satisfied. in essence they popped my ordering cherry, and now i'll never leave them.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Ya I understand that. Like I always say Stick with what works best for you. I have read that when customs find the seeds,they will dump them and send the epmty package to you. I don't know if true or not. Never had it happen to me. Amsterdam is a little high on there prices. But they have strains that I can't find. Plus the free 20 seeds.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have an order of seed through attitude ,papaya from nirvana ,the seeds didn't work out ,customer service at attitude said to send back remaining seed and packaging and they will forward to breeder that was yesterday i'll keep youall posted on results


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

samsquanch said:


> Ya I understand that. Like I always say Stick with what works best for you. I have read that when customs find the seeds,they will dump them and send the epmty package to you. I don't know if true or not. Never had it happen to me. Amsterdam is a little high on there prices. But they have strains that I can't find. Plus the free 20 seeds.


 
hey if you could send me a link.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i have an order of seed through attitude ,papaya from nirvana ,the seeds didn't work out ,customer service at attitude said to send back remaining seed and packaging and they will forward to breeder that was yesterday i'll keep youall posted on results


hey dude i got some NL seeds from them that worked well. also that is about the fourth time i've heard that about that papaya strain. the description is nice but i think it will be one that i stay away from.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 16, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey if you could send me a link.


Ya hang on I will PM it to you..


----------



## DMXAK47 (Oct 16, 2009)

i made my first order from attitude. i ordered some bubba kush from ghs
but i was checking thier site out look at this. 

UPDATE: 22 September 9:15am
Following our recent correspondence in regards to fake DJ Short Seeds, I can 
now regretfully confirm following confirmation from DJ Short himself that 
Plantasur, the distributer from whom we purchased the DJ Short Seeds sold on 
our side are indeed fake and Plantasur were miss-sold these seeds and in 
turn we have to our dismay sold these onto our customers.

The Attitude Seedbank would like to apologize to our customers who 
bought these seeds and would like to state that the distributor Plantasur 
was unknowingly miss-sold these seeds and furthermore The Attitude was 
miss-sold these seeds by Plantasur.

*LETS MAKE IT RIGHT*, we are currently going through our database 
and locating every single customer who purchased DJ Short seeds from us and 
at our own cost, The Attitude Seedbank will be replacing these seeds. 
We are currently awaiting stock directly from DJ Short and as soon as the 
new stock arrives here the replacements will be sent out immediately.

We thoroughly apologize to all of our loyal customers but we do ask for the 
opportunity to get this rectified and to make this right. We have always 
been assured from Plantasur that these were genuine and only after our own 
research and confirmation from DJ Short himself are we glad that we can put 
this situation right without delay.

ALL DJ SHORT SEEDS SOLD TO OUR CUSTOMERS WILL BE REPLACED FREE OF CHARGE BY 
THE ATTITUDE AS SOON AS WE RECEIVE THE NEW STOCK FROM DJ SHORT. IF YOU 
CANNOT WAIT FOR THIS PLEASE EMAIL US AND WE WILL FORWARD YOU A CREDIT OR 
SEND YOU AN ALTERNATIVE PRODUCT OF THE SAME PRICE.​


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey dude i got some NL seeds from them that worked well. also that is about the fourth time i've heard that about that papaya strain. the description is nice but i think it will be one that i stay away from.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 my first order from the tude was KC Brains mind bender ,strong farst genetics i will def. go with more KC brains and the shipping was fine nirvana is the problem


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 16, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> my first order from the tude was KC Brains mind bender ,strong farst genetics i will def. go with more KC brains and the shipping was fine nirvana is the problem


man i have looked at kc's page and they have some GREAT prices, but the only thing that kind of has kept me from ordering from them is the flowering times on their plants seem to have too much of a window. for example:Afgani Special 42-63 days(3 weeks), or Brazil x KC 63-84 days(4 weeks). that's too broad of a time rang for me. makes me feel like ther are several different phenos in one plant, an that is, in my opinion, what lead to the different flowering times.what was the time on yours?



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2009)

right at 42 days ,the buds were dence and large some of the best i've produced according to my son who is 22 years old


----------



## Baum G (Oct 17, 2009)

This is going to be my first time buying seeds online. I have to say I'm a little nervous... can you blame me...?

I'm going to order from Nirvana. Anyone know or heard of someone getting popped for buying seeds online? If you don't mind sharing how you all go about it I'd appreciate it. I'm in the US


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

Baum G said:


> This is going to be my first time buying seeds online. I have to say I'm a little nervous... can you blame me...?
> 
> I'm going to order from Nirvana. Anyone know or heard of someone getting popped for buying seeds online? If you don't mind sharing how you all go about it I'd appreciate it. I'm in the US


Well I order it. Than they ship it to me. It's that easy. I never heard of anyone getting busted for it. Maybe someone else has?


----------



## Baum G (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahhh screw it, I'll just do it and see what happens.


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

Baum G said:


> Ahhh screw it, I'll just do it and see what happens.


You will be fine. Don't worry..


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

Baum G said:


> I'm going to order from Nirvana. Anyone know or heard of someone getting popped for buying seeds online? If you don't mind sharing how you all go about it I'd appreciate it. I'm in the US









they put this in my envelope and took my seeds , its too much trouble to prove i actually ordered the seeds don't worry


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> they put this in my envelope and took my seeds , its too much trouble to prove i actually ordered the seeds don't worry


I was going to mention that to him. But it never happened to me before. I only read about it.


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 17, 2009)

You are ordering from Nirvana? I would be nervous too. 

Nervous that they were going to rip me off and never send my order. Nervous that my order would only be partially filled. Nervous that they would send the wrong order. Nervous that they would send inferior beans. Nervous that they would send nonviable beans. 

So you ordered from Nirvana eh? Well you do have plenty to be nervous about now but Customs and the cozzers are the least of your worries right now.


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> You are ordering from Nirvana? I would be nervous too.
> 
> Nervous that they were going to rip me off and never send my order. Nervous that my order would only be partially filled. Nervous that they would send the wrong order. Nervous that they would send inferior beans. Nervous that they would send nonviable beans.
> 
> So you ordered from Nirvana eh? Well you do have plenty to be nervous about now but Customs and the cozzers are the least of your worries right now.


Wow. I did not know nirvana was ripping people off. I never ordered from them before.but this is the first complaint I have heard about them. I will stick to my seed bank. At least I know I will get my order...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> You are ordering from Nirvana? I would be nervous too.
> 
> Nervous that they were going to rip me off and never send my order. Nervous that my order would only be partially filled. Nervous that they would send the wrong order. Nervous that they would send inferior beans. Nervous that they would send nonviable beans.
> 
> So you ordered from Nirvana eh? Well you do have plenty to be nervous about now but Customs and the cozzers are the least of your worries right now.


 i get the neg, so give some pos input ,who has superior genetics ,and reliable track record for shipping ?


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i get the neg, so give some pos input ,who has superior genetics ,and reliable track record for shipping ?


I would still order from them. I have heard a lot of good things about them.. It kind of out weighs the neg...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2009)

samsquanch said:


> I would still order from them. I have heard a lot of good things about them.. It kind of out weighs the neg...


 thank you sam,i am still holding out for brick top , who is an expert gardener


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 17, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> thank you sam,i am still holding out for brick top , who is an expert gardener


Ya. He must of had a bad run with them. Maybe he could shed a little more light on it. Sounds like they shipped him some bunk seeds. Which I know happens. They get there seeds from other growers. So you can't lay all the blame on nirvana. As long as they make it right for you...


----------



## hosmoke (Oct 18, 2009)

hemp depot is legit too


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 18, 2009)

hosmoke said:


> hemp depot is legit too


Never heard of them. I will give them a look. cool Thanks.


----------



## Srslywtfnoob (Oct 19, 2009)

Im new to this whole thing and i just recently ( well awhile ago) placed an order for some white widow and white rhino. Can anyone tell if they've heard anything about buydutchseeds.com ?


----------



## Skunk Monk (Oct 22, 2009)

anyone ever order from 
http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com

or hear if they are any good?
i recently ordered from them and its too soon to really be worried (6 business days tomorrow) but i get worried
when they give me a tracking number and nowhere on the site lets you put one in, maybe I'm just missing it


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 22, 2009)

Do you know who the carrier is? If so go on there site and put the tracking # in..


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 22, 2009)

what is the best seed supplier for the US?


----------



## Skunk Monk (Oct 23, 2009)

all the seeds came today white widow, afghan kush and purple haze all fem :


Rep to marijuana-seeds-canada, starting to germinate now


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 23, 2009)

Stoney384 said:


> what is the best seed supplier for the US?


hey give these guys a look.www.cannabis-seeds-bank.com.
good choice.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 23, 2009)

Skunk Monk said:


> all the seeds came today white widow, afghan kush and purple haze all fem :


congrats my friend. that is just one step closer!!!!
always good to hear someone recieved their order.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey thanks zen master i'll do that.


----------



## OogilyGumballs (Oct 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about experiences with Sensi Star? i heard it has high THC and a real ass kicker which is good cause i have lots..maybe if any one used them before what nutes you used for a big yield. all info is helpful!


----------



## bombkush (Oct 24, 2009)

this post is pointlesss


----------



## samsquanch (Oct 24, 2009)

bombkush said:


> this post is pointlesss


What is it that you're looking for???


----------



## 123light (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone know how good APOLLO 13 is?


----------



## SleepyHypotenuse (Oct 28, 2009)

Hulloh fellas, I just purchased some seeds from Nirvana a week ago and they got here today (in the US), a week later, no hassles or anything. Not to mention I got a spiffy new wallet!


----------



## erniechef (Oct 28, 2009)

Skunk Monk said:


> anyone ever order from
> http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com
> 
> or hear if they are any good?
> ...


yup there # 1 best new seed com. in canada


----------



## Stoney384 (Oct 30, 2009)

What is the best seed company that is located in the US?


----------



## dakin3d (Oct 30, 2009)

Does any1 know if this is a reliable source?? 

http://www.mar1juanaseeds.com/


----------



## DMXAK47 (Oct 30, 2009)

dakin3d said:


> Does any1 know if this is a reliable source??
> 
> http://www.mar1juanaseeds.com/


 
they were for me.


----------



## Moldy (Nov 3, 2009)

> Im new to this whole thing and i just recently ( well awhile ago) placed an order for some white widow and white rhino. Can anyone tell if they've heard anything about buydutchseeds.com


Yeah, I bought some WW seeds a few years ago from them. They delivered but I didn't like their genetics... good luck!


----------



## dakin3d (Nov 5, 2009)

DMXAK47 said:


> they were for me.


Thanks for the feedback, bro


----------



## matt0114 (Nov 7, 2009)

rielthing69 said:


> I would highly recommend buydutchseeds.com. Seeds showed up in approx. 2 weeks to U.S. in stealthy garden glove packaging. I do not know if these seeds are viable due to the fact that weather has not permitted for planting yet.


 buydutchseeds ripped me nvr got anything


----------



## greenguy78 (Nov 9, 2009)

seeds arrived in less than a week from attitude. not sure why they make the first page post for places to avoid...


----------



## Burger Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> Maybe that Explains my Tripod Blackberry! this plant has 3 branches per node instead of 2 naturally! No topping or manipulation of any kind. I have a thread elsewhere on it. Could the radiation possibly cause this?


Very late on this one, But I don't think that radiation had anything to do with the "TRI" branching your plant is experiencing. More likely it's because it's "TRIPOD" Blackberry, and meant to grow like this. Just a guess...
Good luck & good grow.........BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Puna Bud said:


> it's not because people here don't like you. But think about it dude. this site and every other site is checked often if not daily by your local law enforcement, the Feds, etc.,etc... So you want another poster here to front off their seed banks...then that place gets busted for shipping to the US! Common, "wake up and smell the Buds". It's illegal to ship Marijuana seeds to any state! So why are you asking others to give up their connection for you? But there are ways to finding out companies that will ship state side, without fronting these companies off(which is what you're asking people to do). You just need to use your imagination to find out how!
> 
> Good luck!


Dude! what the hell are you talking about??? If I interpret your post correctly, You seem to be of the opinion that RIU is carefully monitored by law enforcement to discover our "secret" seedbanks????? JEEZZZZ... All they have to do is bloody GOOGLE them. ANY seedbank selling online can be located that way! And as far as U.S. law enforcement breaking down seedbank doors in Canada, G.B. or Holland......NO, I don't think so! My best guess is that you were totaly ripped when you posted this nonsense, lol. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 18, 2009)

the attitude seeds is the best around fast ww delivery. nice free seeds. check em Cannabis Seeds Attitude Marijuana Seeds


----------



## 400Whps (Nov 18, 2009)

JB_420 said:


> Just got my seed shipment in today from Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. and got my 10 super skunk seeds delivered with stealth, and the seeds came inside a pair of gloves in the box. This was shipped to Ontario Canada for those who are eery on ordering seeds


howlong did they take?thanks


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 20, 2009)

JB_420 said:


> Just got my seed shipment in today from Cannabis seeds straight from the breeder/seedbank NIRVANA - High Quality Hemp Seed - Indica Sativa Feminized Marijuana seeds. and got my 10 super skunk seeds delivered with stealth, and the seeds came inside a pair of gloves in the box. This was shipped to Ontario Canada for those who are eery on ordering seeds


no disrespect bro, but dude it's not illegal to order in Canada where you are, but it is here. if you could, could you save the stealth descriptions for PM. please.


remember...i did say please.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## manlookingj (Nov 27, 2009)

Has anyone tried herbiesheadshop for seeds? Seems pretty reasonable priced, but I'm all about stealth shipping. I'm thinking that they ship but you have to sign for you package. Is this true of most seed banks a person would order from?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Nov 27, 2009)

manlookingj said:


> Has anyone tried herbiesheadshop for seeds? Seems pretty reasonable priced, but I'm all about stealth shipping. I'm thinking that they ship but you have to sign for you package. *Is this true of most seed banks a person would order from?*


Usually only with the "guaranteed" shipping options.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Phreak8987 said:


> Is there any where i can get seeds in the states? I myself am i pretty paranoid person, so ordering things from companies overseas is outt athe question for me.
> The ways i see it is, if i could just get enough seeeds to start some dank mother plants that i would be set for clones. PM me please.


 
it looks like your pm is not working phreak.. check it out...
i clicked on your name, but nowhere in it did a space to send pm's pop up.. not sure if you have it set on private or whatev's, but just wanted to let you know...


----------



## Phreak8987 (Nov 30, 2009)

it said its working man...oh well.


----------



## Big Perm (Nov 30, 2009)

Ordered 12 seeds from 3 different strains from Attitude Seed Bank. I was very pleased with the results from the customer service dept., they fixed an issue with my invoice via email, and I got my seeds in 7 days, with Thanksgiving in the middle.
I did not opt for the guaranteed shipping option, and my envelope arrived in my mailbox with no signature required. The seeds were still in the breeder packs.
They threw in a free strain that is listed as out of stock on their website. I was very pleased, and will be buying from them again.


----------



## growone (Dec 1, 2009)

manlookingj said:


> Has anyone tried herbiesheadshop for seeds? Seems pretty reasonable priced, but I'm all about stealth shipping. I'm thinking that they ship but you have to sign for you package. Is this true of most seed banks a person would order from?


i've been checking out herbies too
it sure looks like all their shipping involves signatures
which doesn't work for me


----------



## Andreyy (Dec 11, 2009)

growone said:


> i've been checking out herbies too
> it sure looks like all their shipping involves signatures
> which doesn't work for me




what about this speedyseedz seed bank being advertised on RIU lately? Anyone given them a chance? I like their strains, their prices and the seed banks they deal with. DNA genetics, reserva privada, and so on.


Any reviews?


----------



## speedyseedz (Dec 12, 2009)

Andreyy said:


> what about this speedyseedz seed bank being advertised on RIU lately? Anyone given them a chance? I like their strains, their prices and the seed banks they deal with. DNA genetics, reserva privada, and so on.
> 
> 
> Any reviews?


Theres the odd one at the moment in the seedbank review section, quite a few orders have come in this week already, so the positive reviews will start coming in next week.

However last orders before christmas are 17th dec, The site will be taking orders once again in the new year with an updated product range.


----------



## Andreyy (Dec 12, 2009)

speedyseedz said:


> Theres the odd one at the moment in the seedbank review section, quite a few orders have come in this week already, so the positive reviews will start coming in next week.
> 
> However last orders before christmas are 17th dec, The site will be taking orders once again in the new year with an updated product range.



can`t wait to read them


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get it. The Attitude is on the bad list. I did a search in this forum and still have yet to see one negative thing about them. They're the only place I ordered from. And my package came 3 days earlier than promised (in the US). Stealth packaging was awesome. My only complaint was with the Barney's 8 Ball Kush, only 2/10 seeds sprouted and were both males ::doh!:: But my Mandala White Satin, on the other hand, I've only planted 8 of 10 seeds. Of those 8 only 1 was male. The free seeds I got were Thai Skunk. Of the 5, they all sprouted but were all males. I'm hesistant to buy anything other than Mandala seeds now, haha! Unless I can scrape up the money for fems.

Don't worry, The Attitude, I do not blame you for the seeds inability to grow!

Anyway, the whole point of this is to know if anyone has actually had a problem with The Attitude?


----------



## Big Perm (Dec 16, 2009)

The Attitude rocks.

Anyone who hasn't subscribed to their newsletter should. They give promo's and UFO's. About a week ago I got 3 seeds each from 5 new strains through them from DNA Genetics. All I paid for was shipping, and it got to my door in under a week. Can't wait to try them out.
I don't know why they are on the bad list either. I don't think they care though.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Dec 17, 2009)

maybe this isn't the place, but ive been eyeing attitude for a while looking for some fem seeds, i haven't grown anything but bagseed so far and am just curious as to how much of a difference quality genetics make, all sativa's from my schwag-seed, im just wondering how much of an increase in quality and or quantity i should be expecting, the high $$ is what has deterred me so far as i have literally thousands of old reg seeds i have been making due with so far, lots of hermies tho!!!


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr.Oasis said:


> maybe this isn't the place, but ive been eyeing attitude for a while looking for some fem seeds, i haven't grown anything but bagseed so far and am just curious as to how much of a difference quality genetics make, all sativa's from my schwag-seed, im just wondering how much of an increase in quality and or quantity i should be expecting, the high $$ is what has deterred me so far as i have literally thousands of old reg seeds i have been making due with so far, lots of hermies tho!!!


Well, I've only gone through 2 grows, so I'm not an authority on the topic. But I can tell you that my lack of experience mixed with awesome seeds is maybe not the BEST weed in the world since I'm still learning, but it's still WAY better than the schwag and mids I get regularly. 

Now, if you're used to growing more than I am, that can only mean good things. And why fems? Why not just get a 10-pack of mystery genders? You're bound to get at least one fem you can clone from. The seeds I got were as little as $35 and, like I said, much better than regs and mids, even after I mess it all up.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Dec 18, 2009)

thats what alot of people say about the fems, maybe ill just go for the regular ones and save on the coinage, ive just gotten nothing but sativa's and id like a nice dense indica stone to leave me wondering what just happened...also ive read that mexican sativa's are VERY prone to hermie and i only assume thats where most of my schwag-ariffic seed is coming from, i just see these pictures of "x" strains and they are dusted with resin where as mine the calyx's are covered in trich's but they dont have the overload that i see in most of the pictures of certifeid strains on here, just curious before i drop a benjamin or 2 on seeds


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

You dont need to drop a benjamin or two on seeds to get good genetics. You can spend 40-100 and get the great quality of good genetics. I'd go with regulars, maybe even make some seeds with your good genetics, and see how good that turns out compared to your bagseed to. Some breeders I'd recommend are delta 9 labs, barneys farm, greenhouse seeds.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 18, 2009)

I buy only fem seeds have have not had 1 hermie.
Try seedism apple jack or paradise white berry.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Dec 18, 2009)

even better, i was thinking barney's farm, ive read alot about them and they have a few strains id like to try though they are pricey, anyone have a good recommendation on what they would consider an ideal indica, the stone is my only concern (along with atleast a mediocre yield!), ive been burning through sativa's all year and my mind is fried i just wanna light one up and become one with my couch


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 18, 2009)

LSD.......... I dont know if anyone has it in stock though.


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Dec 18, 2009)

the 'tude says they have it, have you personally grown and/or sampled??


----------



## Else (Dec 21, 2009)

can someone give me attitudes website?


----------



## PootsNACan (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ = attitude's website

I ordered Barney's Farm LSD, Violator Kush, and Blue Cheese at the beginning of November and received the seeds within three weeks with no problem. The stealth delivery option with the t-shirt was employed. This company will be used for my next seed order. I am currently germinating the LSD and VK for a stealth cabinet grow (see the preliminary stages of my grow journal). These strains were chosen using my HYHE method: height, yield, high, and ease of cultivation (germinating, grow, bloom, clone). All my info came from research: other growers' documented experiences.


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 24, 2009)

kronic1989 said:


> LSD.......... I dont know if anyone has it in stock though.


I grew some LSD from Barney's Farm this year - VERY potent shit! 
Happy Holidays........BB


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Dec 25, 2009)

I think im sold....i love the real deal so if i can GROW some lsd then thats only better lol....how about a couple buddies for the lsd, any other suggestions, i was looking at bubba kush just bc the name intrigues me and ive never smoked a kush strain (that i knew was official)....im also interested in a white strain but i know the true WW genetics are probably skewed all over the place, something like chrystal maybe....also looking at the church, low price and mold resistance are 2 large +'s

thanks for all the commentary ladies and laddies


----------



## stickyickys (Dec 28, 2009)

Seriously? I mean first off your spelling is way off...and Attitude always sends...the rest of the "non senders" are correct. Please update and get correct information. 

Also for those who want a more "up to date" and "accurate list" just go to www.seedbankupdate.com run by a guy who is either from High Times or just did stuff for them. He actually has great feedback from places.

Also, to the guy who wants attitudes website...

www.theattitudeseedbank.com

I've ordered from a lot of seed banks myself and by far the best, "most professional", most reliable, and willing to go the "extra mile" is attitude. I'm not affiliated with them at all, that's just how I fell. Hempdepot.com IS GREAT but really compared to attitude, they are nothing. Dr. Greenthumb, love him, Nirvana - been using them, and still will, for 10+ years....etc etc etc. 




rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 28, 2009)

stickyickys said:


> Seriously? I mean first off your spelling is way off...and Attitude always sends...the rest of the "non senders" are correct. Please update and get correct information.
> 
> Also for those who want a more "up to date" and "accurate list" just go to www.seedbankupdate.com run by a guy who is either from High Times or just did stuff for them. He actually has great feedback from places.
> 
> ...


Nice job Sticky. As far as i'm concernd, the rest of the banks can close their doors. I've been shorted, cheated and out right burned from 3 other vendors in the past. My first order from the Attitude 2/10/09, arrived PERFECT. 12/04/09 I placed 3 separate orders with them, (spent over $225, but got 3 rides on the "Skunk Train" lol). Again, all 3 orders show up PERFECT! No way I would abandon a WINNER, it's "Attitude" for me.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## HIguy (Jan 1, 2010)

stickyickys said:


> Seriously? I mean first off your spelling is way off...and Attitude always sends...the rest of the "non senders" are correct. Please update and get correct information.
> 
> Also for those who want a more "up to date" and "accurate list" just go to www.seedbankupdate.com run by a guy who is either from High Times or just did stuff for them. He actually has great feedback from places.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir I placed a order


----------



## 311sublime311 (Jan 6, 2010)

has anyone in the U.S. ordered from WWMS lately? If so, how was the service?
thanks.. growers smokers and RIU


----------



## ghomes22 (Jan 23, 2010)

attitude seeds >.< ahahahaha, if you want to spend like $150-$200 on 30 damn seeds then sure go for it, spend less than $100 on the SAME DAMN seeds at www.nirvana-shop.com seems more logical to me, and nirvana ships their seeds.... So go ahead and spend more $ for no reason at all, or enjoy the same smoke for less price.......


----------



## latkah (Jan 23, 2010)

MJ at PEAKSEEDSBC.COM totally RIPPED ME OFF and he is so being a dick about it. He is out of Canada. I mailed my order in the beginning of Oct 2009. I emailed him 3 weeks later and he said he mailed my order which I never received. He said he would resend another order. Never received it. Emailed it again and he said 'it must have gotten lost in the mail.' I emailed him 3 weeks ago and again he told me it must have a got lost in the mail. This time I told him that it was impossible for 3 orders to get lost in the mail and I wasn't buying his story. Now he will not respond to me at all. I did write to Greenman since now pekseedsbc.com has a Greenman symbol on his home page. It doesn't appear that Greenman is that honest either since he wouldn't do anything about him ripping me off. Also I searched the web and found many, many other complaints from people saying they never got their orders either. He may have been honest long ago and DO NOT BUY FROM HIM AGAIN.


----------



## brainfade (Jan 24, 2010)

I order The Black from BC Bud Depot 3 yrs. ago. Had to get rid of strain due to being succeptable to mold. Been scared to order since. I plan to order some from Nirvana this week everyone aint got nothing but good to say about them.


----------



## NeOgRa (Jan 25, 2010)

I just ordered last friday , (green House)5 Super lemon haze, (DNA) 1 chocolpe, (DNA) 1 L.A. Women, & (DNA) 1 Lockrock. In the past ive ordered from the tude and all was good, got my shipment in a week. Let you all know what happens.

Super Lemon Haze won the 2009 cannabis cup & Chocolpe is a 4 time cannabis cup winner. 

Good Luck To all & happy growing.

Cheers.

also was wondering if anybody's tracking information through the USPS

has this listed on the tracking order

Label/Receipt Number: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Class: First-Class Mail International
Service(s): International Letter
Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment

Reason I'm asking is it says "International Letter"
but its not supposed to be a letter its supposed to be a package.

Does this appear for anyone else?


----------



## Red Ganja (Jan 26, 2010)

NeOgRa said:


> I just ordered last friday , (green House)5 Super lemon haze, (DNA) 1 chocolpe, (DNA) 1 L.A. Women, & (DNA) 1 Lockrock. In the past ive ordered from the tude and all was good, got my shipment in a week. Let you all know what happens.
> 
> Super Lemon Haze won the 2009 cannabis cup & Chocolpe is a 4 time cannabis cup winner.
> 
> ...


NeOgRa,
Yeah, thats what it says UNTIL they put it in your box or deliver it. But, it is NOT a letter, do not sweat it! 
Enjoy and Stay Safe! 
Great Strain selection! The SLH is a kick (grown it 2x), and the chocolope (currently 2 weeks from finish over here) is one of my faves for sure.... So much so that I am about to crack my last OG Chocolate Thai) but I'm currently growing Barneys Farm Amnesia Lemon and it is sugar coated like I have never seen! Something to think about in the future!!


----------



## NeOgRa (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the NFO Bro, That Barneys Farm was one that i was looking at, wish i would of got it, the pic just didn't do that much justice for me, but i guess that's why you don't judge a book by its cover right. Does the SLH grow tall fast, thats they only thing im worried about, its got a lot of sativa in it from what i read about, and im hopeing that my chocolpe turns out to be female so that i can cross it with a male of SLH, cause im most likely gonna have at least 1 male out of 5, it never fells.


----------



## NeOgRa (Jan 27, 2010)

Just Got my seeds today, Tude is great, once again. now just gotta wait till spring arrives.


----------



## Michiganman247 (Jan 29, 2010)

nailz92002 said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
> All 3 of those ship to the U.S.A.
> Peace


Can anyone confirm that this site still delivers to the states? I love the single seed buy option....Variety!!!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

Michiganman247 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this site still delivers to the states? I love the single seed buy option....Variety!!!!


 Hummmm.... perhaps if you GO to their website, THEY could confirm that for you.
BUT yes, they DO deliver to the states, or at least to ME. Received 4 orders in the past 45 days, NO PROBLEM.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Michiganman247 (Jan 30, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Hummmm.... perhaps if you GO to their website, THEY could confirm that for you.
> BUT yes, they DO deliver to the states, or at least to ME. Received 4 orders in the past 45 days, NO PROBLEM.
> Good luck & good grow.......BB


Why do that when you could just answer for me. Thanks though, I might be ordering some seeds from them soon!!


----------



## NukeEm (Feb 1, 2010)

stealthy shipping. do all theyre packages come like that? hidden in the folds?


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 2, 2010)

NeOgRa said:


> I just ordered last friday , (green House)5 Super lemon haze, (DNA) 1 chocolpe, (DNA) 1 L.A. Women, & (DNA) 1 Lockrock. In the past ive ordered from the tude and all was good, got my shipment in a week. Let you all know what happens.
> 
> Super Lemon Haze won the 2009 cannabis cup & Chocolpe is a 4 time cannabis cup winner.
> 
> ...


How big of a packet would you like for 8 seeds?


----------



## NeOgRa (Feb 2, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> How big of a packet would you like for 8 seeds?


Not quite sure what your asking me?


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 2, 2010)

psht...hes obviously asking how big of a packet you would like for 8 seeds....

lol, i kid i kid, im not so sure what to make of that either, but i got a perplexed look and a chuckle out of reading it


----------



## ifxne (Feb 2, 2010)

Do seed banks pay wholesale to small growers for seeds?


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 3, 2010)

His question was the tracking says letter, but its not a letter its a package is that normal.

I asked him how big he expected it to be having only ordered 8 seeds.


----------



## NeOgRa (Feb 3, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> His question was the tracking says letter, but its not a letter its a package is that normal.
> 
> I asked him how big he expected it to be having only ordered 8 seeds.


I ordered them with a T-shirt, Package was normal size for a folded up T-shirt, seeds where in a small bubble rap envelope. Is that what you where wondering. also are you the sells person for speedySeedz?


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 4, 2010)

NeOgRa said:


> I ordered them with a T-shirt, Package was normal size for a folded up T-shirt, seeds where in a small bubble rap envelope. Is that what you where wondering. also are you the sells person for speedySeedz?



It's done the way it is, because the post office have little slots that your mail has to fit through, depending on which one it fits thorugh is how much the shipping costs.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry. Felt i shouldnt have got involved.


----------



## Red Ganja (Feb 4, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> How big of a packet would you like for 8 seeds?


It's easy to ask silly questions if you have no idea what people are talking about and/or why.

A VERY legit question! The "tude" offers different ways of shipping and if you take a certain type you get a T-Shirt. 

I for one have never seen a T-shirt come in a letter! If you are expecting a PACKAGE (regardless of how many seeds you order) and your tracking says its a letter, it makes SENSE to ask a question!!

Thats what he did, thats what I answered, having gone through the same experience previously!

You know, you got a nice banner and I wish you well on your venture, but if you took a second to read and understand you wouldn't come off as pompous! 

BTW, it is NOT done like that to fit in your slot because it doesn't fit in your slot! And to the others, he mentioned stealth from the bank, THAT tells you it comes with something else!!

It is NOT a letter, but the way USPS handles tracking (from Royal Mail) it reports it as a letter up until 1)they ATTEMPT delivery (it must be signed for) 2)its delivered!

The only thing that fits in a normal po box is the notification!!

I have ordered thousands of dollars of seeds from said bank and that is how thay have always done it. Never had problem 1!

BTW, it was wrong to say you appeared pompous but my BS meter was on overload and I took it out on you... I could have easily have said it about the guy who couldn't answer the question about whether they still send to the states without sounding pompous or the other people who feel its important to jump into someone else question with a bolster to their own ego, rather than a concise answer.....

Thats why I spend as little time as possible in the "canna online community"
Too Old, Too Tired, Too Much Compassion, Too much else going on in the "real" world..

Time for some Nevilles.....


----------



## Red Ganja (Feb 4, 2010)

NeOgRa said:


> I ordered them with a T-shirt, Package was normal size for a folded up T-shirt, seeds where in a small bubble rap envelope. Is that what you where wondering. also are you the sells person for speedySeedz?


Really, it's no big deal, but you should always refrain from openly discussing companies practices... I learned that in 2000 at OG and an innocent post like you just left could get you in trouble at some sites.....

I know EVERYBODY knows, and I know the myriad of agencies that confiscate know before someone posts it in the online community but always be aware, it doesnt matter what site you are on, LEO monitors all cannabis boards, leo from the DEA to the local pork chop down the block!

So just try to remember, it's bad form to discuss how companies send their products!

Peace


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 4, 2010)

Red Ganja said:


> BTW, it is NOT done like that to fit in your slot because it doesn't fit in your slot! And to the others, he mentioned stealth from the bank, THAT tells you it comes with something else!!


I don't want to start an argument with you in anyway, but it is done like that because the smallest size is obviously the cheapest, with airsure that comes out at 9$,i when its slightly bigger and it has to go through the next sized slot then the price bracket goes up.

letter
small packet
large packet
parcel

considering in his original post he hadn't mentioned a t shirt, I think me asking how big he expected the parcel to be was a valid question.


----------



## NeOgRa (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I'm lost, Totally don't know what the hells going on.
Happy Growing to all.

Cheers.


----------



## killa kyle (Feb 4, 2010)

does anyone have experience with these seeds from nirvania( master kush and snow white) I am using a 400 watt mh/hps I think I am gonna grow them for 16 weeks would anyone have an educated guess on yield and what size pots I should use


----------



## killa kyle (Feb 4, 2010)

killa kyle said:


> does anyone have experience with these seeds from nirvania( master kush and snow white) I am using a 400 watt mh/hps I think I am gonna grow them for 16 weeks would anyone have an educated guess on yield and what size pots I should use


nobody at all?


----------



## 84silly (Feb 5, 2010)

killa kyle said:


> nobody at all?


WhAt's up... I got the sw from nirvana.. All seeds that I germed have sprouted... I have a couple at two weeks veg u can tell they will b short and bushy... Others have said that yielding over two ounces a plAnt is very possible


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 5, 2010)

A friend of mine grows masterkush, not sure what breeder but if you like kush strains, then master will give you what your looking for. Personally I would use 3gal pots, hard to say yield, depends alot on how long you intend to veg for. Ive got some experience with other kush strains indoor/outdoor, U2, purple, bubba and og, typically my u2s are the biggest most 2-3oz, but I veg for 10wks which is a bit longer than most. Main thing is to take good care of your plants and they'll give you what they can, veg em longer they'll give you more, assuming you have the space. Wish you all the best...Peace!


----------



## Mr.Oasis (Feb 6, 2010)

semi related....
ive been lookin at a few of the feminized indica variety packs from greenhouse, i was wondering how masterkush would be as a dad to say.. white rhino, trainwreck, the church, great white shark and cheese..

im just gonna have the 5 feminized seeds so i figured id get a 10 pack of reg. kush seeds and use a male to pollenate a branch or two from each of my other strains, then have a stockpile of some good genetics laying around, anyone have any opinions on that?


----------



## BluffinCali (Feb 6, 2010)

I think masterkush would be a great male to hold onto, I believe masterkush was a parent to bubbakush, not sure if the kush was the male or female, but for me bubba kush is one of my fav's for evening smoke. I think a master crossed with your trainweck would be my first choice or crossed with cheese, but theres only one way to find out. Ive only ended up with accidental pollenization from a hermie, bubba kush/grape ape from last years outdoor, have a ton of seeds but havent grown them out, but when I get room Im gonna give it a go. I dont know much about breeding and am biased towards my adored kushes, but I think a good kush crossed with a more dominant sativa could be fun. I cant wait until I have the space to start experimenting the right way, let us know how things turn out.


----------



## growone (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr.Oasis said:


> semi related....
> ive been lookin at a few of the feminized indica variety packs from greenhouse, i was wondering how masterkush would be as a dad to say.. white rhino, trainwreck, the church, great white shark and cheese..
> 
> im just gonna have the 5 feminized seeds so i figured id get a 10 pack of reg. kush seeds and use a male to pollenate a branch or two from each of my other strains, then have a stockpile of some good genetics laying around, anyone have any opinions on that?


you may want to do some reading on breeding with feminized seed
my understanding is that feminized plants are not good for breeding, but then i'm just a new wannabe breeder


----------



## shuff18 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got my seeds from Goldenseed (Gene). Two different orders came as expected and the germination rate was about 85%. I got big bud -feminized(sativa/indica)for first order, the Waikiki Queen (100% sativa)for second indoor grow. Seeds came in cardbord like shown by widow -hard to find, but all were there and some. Thanks, Gene at Goldenseed seed co.


----------



## soly (Feb 24, 2010)

i never recieved some seeds a few years back from greenhouse but other then that i have been quite lucky,where i live now in london also has a seed werehouse nearby and the guy in there takes cash on pick up. lucky for me!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey forum, I want to know if anyone has heard of Strawberry Kush its from Seedism Attitude and ithink its new, I went to find more (BLZ) Beans but everyone is out of stock so i got these instead Say's its medical grade and good yielder..Any info would be appreciated..Peace


----------



## sees in the dark (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
Have dealt with this co. for the last year. Have over 20 orders with them,and from europe to California,within seven days everytime. never had aproblem with any seed at all from here, At over 200seeds ALL cracked and grew!! top rating poss/ to this co.


----------



## FTPR33 (Mar 3, 2010)

dude i was gonna order up from attitude seedbank :O


----------



## grasskutter (Mar 5, 2010)

I've had success with Attitude Seeds and have heard nothing but good praise from people saying the same. why are they on the "Do Not Order List"


----------



## Akalo Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

hey everyone,
i just got an order from the attitude seed bank and nothing bad happen. I ordered 5 red diesel beans and they came to me in about 10 days. Did anyone else have a bad experience with the attitude?


----------



## Leed Sled (Mar 7, 2010)

Just ordered 5 Blue Mystic Seeds from Nirvana-Shop. Cant wait to start.....


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 8, 2010)

About 2 months ago I ordered 2-5 packs of fem seeds from the tude and they arrived in 8 days stateside. Pretty good stealth packing. I just ordered 5 more 5 packs with the contact lens deal and 4 more freebies. That's 14 free seeds. They are in the US now and should be here in a week or so. 

I also ordered 5- 10 packs from Mandala on Friday. Fantastic prices, great web site and a good rep for quality. Has anyone tried Mandala?
I will let y'all know how it turns out


----------



## Topo (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, got my auto Lowryder AK-47 in 7 days to the USA southeast. Unbelievable. 

Packaged well with free quality seeds....I'm sold! The beans are big, swollen and dark. When I ordered from Nirvana, some were tiny and white, and looked dehydrated. And I have had no luck with their free seeds. 

And now better news for me; since my wife protests me growing, my neighbor gave me approval to grow in his huge basement. Of course I have to now split everything, but it's better than divorce.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 15, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> About 2 months ago I ordered 2-5 packs of fem seeds from the tude and they arrived in 8 days stateside. Pretty good stealth packing. I just ordered 5 more 5 packs with the contact lens deal and 4 more freebies. That's 14 free seeds. They are in the US now and should be here in a week or so.
> 
> I also ordered 5- 10 packs from Mandala on Friday. Fantastic prices, great web site and a good rep for quality. Has anyone tried Mandala?
> I will let y'all know how it turns out


My Mandala seeds got here today! ( ok yesterday...it's after midnight) Shipped on the 10th, arrived on the 15th. Damn that's fast! Good looking seeds too. They sent 5 freebies.
Still waiting for the order from Tude. It's been 10 days already. I'm germing some auto AK47 now from the Tude. Planted em in the soil and 2 came up in 32 hours. I'm a little worried about the other 3. It's been 4 days.


----------



## ford442 (Mar 18, 2010)

did 2 separate orders from 'Tude this season and they were delivered in perfect condition.. i also wonder why they are blacklisted on this sticky?


----------



## EvlMunkee (Mar 20, 2010)

EvlMunkee said:


> My Mandala seeds got here today! ( ok yesterday...it's after midnight) Shipped on the 10th, arrived on the 15th. Damn that's fast! Good looking seeds too. They sent 5 freebies.
> Still waiting for the order from Tude. It's been 10 days already. I'm germing some auto AK47 now from the Tude. Planted em in the soil and 2 came up in 32 hours. I'm a little worried about the other 3. It's been 4 days.


Got my order from Attitude yesterday. Packaging could have been a little more stealthy but they made it. All were in good shape except 1 freebie that was stapled! 
Had a poor germ rate on the auto AK47s I bought 2 months ago. Only 2 of 5 came up so I started 5 Blue Himalayas. All 5 came up in 3 days.
All in all, Attitude has good service but I think every once in a while they get old seeds from some of the breeders.
Can't wait to try the Mandalas!


----------



## LANERBLAZE (Mar 21, 2010)

what about http://www.bcseeds.com/?


----------



## amsterdammer (Mar 24, 2010)

I have had good service from attitude when ive ordered, now i own a seedcompany i deal with attitude seedbank a lot and they give great service to their customers.
especially with giving free seeds with almost every order.
(btw. soon there will be free seedism seeds with every attitude order.)

Things can always go wrong during transport, but that counts for all seed company's.

I would love to see the attitude seedbank removed from the "not recommended" list and placed as recommended, maybe you guys will do this after so many reactions on the attitude's status.

Thanks

Amsterdammer


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 24, 2010)

This post has run 85 pages now. There seems to be a concensus that "The Attutide" IS a reliable vendor, and should not be on a "No buy" list. Perhaps the original poster could clear this up. Good luck & good grow......BB


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 27, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> This post has run 85 pages now. There seems to be a concensus that "The Attutide" IS a reliable vendor, and should not be on a "No buy" list. Perhaps the original poster could clear this up. Good luck & good grow......BB


i dunno aobut that right now, seems to be a few people posting about credit card fraud when buying from attitude and its not just limited to this forum either, its quite widespread.


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 28, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> i dunno aobut that right now, seems to be a few people posting about credit card fraud when buying from attitude and its not just limited to this forum either, its quite widespread.


OK Mr Speedyseedz/teaching how to roll/Mr Ganga, NOW you've just gone a little TOO far!!! CREDIT CARD FRAUD???? Now thats a pretty heavy duty charge to be throwing around. I just spent 2 bloody hours going back through these posts and cannot find anything about credit card fraud & the Attitude! 
I believe it is NOW time for YOU to do a little documentation of these alleged complaints. This should not be a problem in view of how WIDESPREAD it is.
Burger Boss


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> OK Mr Speedyseedz/teaching how to roll/Mr Ganga, NOW you've just gone a little TOO far!!! CREDIT CARD FRAUD???? Now thats a pretty heavy duty charge to be throwing around. I just spent 2 bloody hours going back through these posts and cannot find anything about credit card fraud & the Attitude!
> I believe it is NOW time for YOU to do a little documentation of these alleged complaints. This should not be a problem in view of how WIDESPREAD it is.
> Burger Boss



i'm not throwing any charges around. Just saying what i've read, it's not my info.


https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/277911-attitude-fraud.html


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

http://forum.grasscity.com/seed-banks/573054-attitude-seeds-used-credit-card-buy-ipad.html

on grass city


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 28, 2010)

I do know that I emailed Attitude at least 3 times concerning an order, which I decided not to place because they never answered one of my questions. This in my books is pretty lousy customer service and they won't be seeing my money, EVAR.


----------



## imLIFTED (Mar 28, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> OK Mr Speedyseedz/teaching how to roll/Mr Ganga, NOW you've just gone a little TOO far!!! CREDIT CARD FRAUD???? Now thats a pretty heavy duty charge to be throwing around. I just spent 2 bloody hours going back through these posts and cannot find anything about credit card fraud & the Attitude!
> I believe it is NOW time for YOU to do a little documentation of these alleged complaints. This should not be a problem in view of how WIDESPREAD it is.
> Burger Boss


How about just simply searching the forums before snapping out on someone? I took 5 minutes, searched Attitude and found a lot of complaints about them. And believe it or not, a few of them are people who's cards/bank accounts are being ripped off after a purchase from Attitude. Hmm.. coincidence? I think not. Sounds like a gamble, and you may not even get what you order from them. I'm not trying to "slander" anyone or create a bad image but come on.. once is a mistake. Multiple times.. now that seems a little odd.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a scenario that nobody seems to have mentioned. Attitude is obviously aware of the problem. Could it be that they are working on it and are waiting until they have some answers to give before trying to explain what happened? It should also be fairly obvious that a business that makes as much money as Attitude does is not going to jeapordize that by doing something that will run off customers. One other thing, if this is a widespread problem they are probably getting shitloads of emails from people all over the world. And each one of those people think that their problem is the only one that matters. It takes time to answer all those emails. Bottom line is that we need to do what we can do to protect ourselves on this end. By watching statements, calling in your card as stolen and getting a new one or whatever seems right. But dont blame Attitude for what some asshole hacker most likely did in the first place.


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Here is a scenario that nobody seems to have mentioned. Attitude is obviously aware of the problem. Could it be that they are working on it and are waiting until they have some answers to give before trying to explain what happened? It should also be fairly obvious that a business that makes as much money as Attitude does is not going to jeapordize that by doing something that will run off customers. One other thing, if this is a widespread problem they are probably getting shitloads of emails from people all over the world. And each one of those people think that their problem is the only one that matters. It takes time to answer all those emails. Bottom line is that we need to do what we can do to protect ourselves on this end. By watching statements, calling in your card as stolen and getting a new one or whatever seems right. But dont blame Attitude for what some asshole hacker most likely did in the first place.


I very much doubt that attitude are to blame, if I were compromised like that, I would take the site offline until I was certain the problem was fixed.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 28, 2010)

It may come to that speedy. I was thinking more about the hacking angle. Somewhere like a seedbank would be a natural to hit. A lot of the customers that got ripped might think twice about complaining about a problem that would point the finger at their illegal activities.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 28, 2010)

Speedy, this is off topic, but I was looking at the Magus fem mix deal. I am going to do a indoor dirt grow this summer and wonder if these would be good. And are they mixed together, or can you tell which is which?


----------



## speedyseedz (Mar 28, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Speedy, this is off topic, but I was looking at the Magus fem mix deal. I am going to do a indoor dirt grow this summer and wonder if these would be good. And are they mixed together, or can you tell which is which?


complete mix, theres no guarantee on what you'll get either, I don't think there are many exile in circulation, most combinations seem to be 2 biddy early and 3 warlock.


----------



## txhomegrown (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, I think I will go another route. I need to make up my mind pretty soon.


----------



## adrenergetic (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm selling Masterlow seeds on ebay, i think they are out of stock most places. I have 100 percent feedback but ebay stopped me selling gwange seeds even though they are out of stock in normal shops, how thoughtless of them, so my advert is abit bizarre and low key now...


----------



## adrenergetic (Apr 3, 2010)

if you want autoflowering masterlow cheap, look for Masterlow on Ebay you will see me. Thanks!

100 percent feedback sold tons there in the past.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Apr 4, 2010)

I ordered from attitude on the 29 and my shit came in on the 3rd very fast and no problems so dont knock attitude!


----------



## Coughee (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in Texas also and I ordered from www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk on 3/20/10 and have yet to get my order and I doubt that it's coming! I ordered Auto AK47 and the site said that it was in stock, but after check the tracking info it said that it wasn't processed yet. So I email them everyday for a week with no reply, finally with a week without a reply I get a email from someone named Kelly. The email stated the they were out of Auto AK47 and that I had to pick something else. I orginally order 10 Auto AK47 seeds for $106.00 $131.00 after shipping and stealth packaging. And I went back to the sight and they had change the price to $106.00 for 4 seeds. After asking about several other strains that I was told were out of stock also. "site said they were" The guy "Kelly" finally told me they had Lemon Skunk which was only $89.00 and that it would make it to me in a week! That week has been passes and still no seeds. So I would not recomment www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk but if I recieve my seeds I will be sure to come back and update. But for now DO NOT TRUST www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/ because they haven't been reliable! "at least to me so far"


----------



## AceOfHaze (Apr 5, 2010)

emilio613 said:


> Hahah I am studying in Spain right now, and its kinda legal to grow...so I just went to a store to buy mine lol.
> 
> Anybody know anything about Sensi Seeds???


Sensi Seeds are one of the oldest, most stable and reliable seed companies in Holland. They are known for having excellent, original varieties. Several of THE classics are by Sensi (e.g. Jack Herrer). I've never ordered from them as I live in Holland and have only purchased from their shop, but as for quality Sensi is 10/10. Another excellent Dutch seed company is Ceres Seeds, they too have been around for a long time and have only really nice original F1 strains. No bullshit, only excellency, in both quality and quantity. One of Ceres' strains remain my all time favourite, both to smoke and grow. Mind blowing effects!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 5, 2010)

That is very confusing! The Attitude seed bank: www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk
Rhinoseeds: www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk
Always had perfect service from Attitude, NEVER heard of Rhinoseeds!
BB


----------



## Coughee (Apr 7, 2010)

I check royalmail tracking and it says it recieved my package "or what I believe to be my package" yesterday 4/5/10. I got the conformation from rhino seeds 3/24/10, so 2 weeks and my package is still in the UK. I'll give it another week then update again! Sure hope I get them!


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 7, 2010)

Coughee said:


> I check royalmail tracking and it says it recieved my package "or what I believe to be my package" yesterday 4/5/10. I got the conformation from rhino seeds 3/24/10, so 2 weeks and my package is still in the UK. I'll give it another week then update again! Sure hope I get them!



what did you order from rhino?


----------



## BooneMiller (Apr 12, 2010)

So after reading this I am confident about buying seeds. My question needs a little information to preface it. 
I am a college student and in my town apartments have new tenants about every month. 
Earlier in this thread someone said that it is best to send the package to a real address to a real name of someone who lives there.
How does customs know who lives in an apartment year by year? I still receive tons of mail meant for previous tenants. 
Would it be safe to send it to an unoccupied apartment nearby to a fake name? Or should I just send my package to a friends apartment and hope for the best?
Thanks!


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 13, 2010)

BooneMiller said:


> So after reading this I am confident about buying seeds. My question needs a little information to preface it.
> I am a college student and in my town apartments have new tenants about every month.
> Earlier in this thread someone said that it is best to send the package to a real address to a real name of someone who lives there.
> How does customs know who lives in an apartment year by year? I still receive tons of mail meant for previous tenants.
> ...


A little confusion going on here. U.S. Customs is not involved in the delivery of mail.
They go through incoming International mail and then pass it off to the USPS.
In most cases your local delivery person knows who lives where, by the day to day routine of delivery. An exception *would *be a college community with folks coming and going all the time. Don't make a huge deal out of seeds coming to your door in your name, it's just not worth the sweat or drama. Good luck & good grow.....BB


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

Coughee said:


> I check royalmail tracking and it says it recieved my package "or what I believe to be my package" yesterday 4/5/10. I got the conformation from rhino seeds 3/24/10, so 2 weeks and my package is still in the UK. I'll give it another week then update again! Sure hope I get them!


coughee...

Did you get your order? Have you checked tracking again lately? Come back to us about your order so we all know whats up with rhino.

Stick


----------



## trystick (Apr 13, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> That is very confusing! The Attitude seed bank: www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk
> Rhinoseeds: www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk
> Always had perfect service from Attitude, NEVER heard of Rhinoseeds!
> BB


I never had perfect service from Attitude. I felt lucky if they arrived and my CC wasn't hijacked. I am looking for another bank. Bu I don't think lesser known banks (Rhino) are the answer. Reading around this forum and getting a handle on who has received seeds seems to be a better option. I have read very good response from speedy and from seed boutique regarding UK based banks and from HEMP DEPOT and Dr green Thumb regarding Canada based banks.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 14, 2010)

Just effen amazing! Attitude appears to be a sponsor/advertiser for this site and yet they get the shit kicked out them by anyone who feels the need to broadcast badmouth about them!!! I wish someone from the Attitude would come in here and challenge some of these specious comments. Speedy seedz has certainly seen fit to get up close & personal to this thread. That leaves me wondering about *his* agenda!
So, 86 pages and what have we come up with? Who belongs on a *buy* list? Who does not? Can anyone state with absolute certainty that the Green Man's Seedbank Update is *wrong*?

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 14, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Just effen amazing! Attitude appears to be a sponsor/advertiser for this site and yet they get the shit kicked out them by anyone who feels the need to broadcast badmouth about them!!! I wish someone from the Attitude would come in here and challenge some of these specious comments. Speedy seedz has certainly seen fit to get up close & personal to this thread. That leaves me wondering about *his* agenda!
> So, 86 pages and what have we come up with? Who belongs on a *buy* list? Who does not? Can anyone state with absolute certainty that the Green Man's Seedbank Update is *wrong*?
> 
> http://www.seedbankupdate.com/
> ...


 
hey bro all i have to say is that i stay in the lone star state in the south, bottom of the continent. every time i have ordered, EVERYTIME, no more than seven days and my stuff is here. now i dont know about all these guys shitting on the attitude. but you go through different threads and you will see this same scenario:the majority all hail attitude, but there are a small percentage of those that complain. those poeple are in two groups. the people who actually get their orders held up(maybe 2-3%)then the other 98-97% that complain, and rant, and talk how attitude aint shit, start these elaborate threads doggin out attitude, and then at the end of the thread you see them post "got my beans, I'm so happy!". i really wish some of these guys would actually grasp the fact that they are not the only people buying beans on the planet. roll it up is pretty much world wide and so is attitudes web site. its accessible in so many countries its ridiculous. now imagine all of those people ordering,....from one company! it takes time, and if you dont feel like their service is tight, or your upset cause they didnt get to your email right off, understand that you might just be the last in line behind about ten thousand other customers.
Attitude Is The Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.S. burger boss that wasnt directed at you bro!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## BadAndy (Apr 14, 2010)

BooneMiller said:


> So after reading this I am confident about buying seeds. My question needs a little information to preface it.
> I am a college student and in my town apartments have new tenants about every month.
> Earlier in this thread someone said that it is best to send the package to a real address to a real name of someone who lives there.
> How does customs know who lives in an apartment year by year? I still receive tons of mail meant for previous tenants.
> ...


 
Just use a realistic fake name and have your seeds sent to your house. If there is as much turnover in the apt. as you say who will ever know the difference. Gl


----------



## trystick (Apr 14, 2010)

hey, all I know is that I got my credit card hijacked and had to close the account before it was drained. I guess the truth hurts? maybe I should just stay quiet and let people get burned. This forum is not a giant advertisement. its a group of people sharing their experiences. deal with it!


----------



## Coughee (Apr 15, 2010)

It's 4/14/10 and I still haven't got my package from Rhino Seeds! And for those that asked I order Auto AK 47 which they told me they were out of it was out of stock about 2 weeks after ordering and constance email inquiring about why my order hadn't been processed. I've just about given up on my $131


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 15, 2010)

trystick said:


> hey, all I know is that I got my credit card hijacked and had to close the account before it was drained. I guess the truth hurts? maybe I should just stay quiet and let people get burned. This forum is not a giant advertisement. its a group of people sharing their experiences. deal with it!


dude i dont know about your situation, and if you took your dunce cap off and not let your anger dictate what your brain filters, you would have seen where i said that there is a small percentage of people that do get the short end of the stick, and honestly is there "ANY" seed site that anyone of us has heard of that does not have heavy duty critics bashing them . and my truth is that "EVERY" order ive placed has come to me, no problems. and that dont hurt at all bro. and as far as dealing with it.......a harvest every two weeks of some of the finest stock ive every had of different strains, whenever i want.......yea i can deal with that. sorry for your issue dude, but thats all it seems to be,"your issue".

ATITTUDE RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 15, 2010)

Coughee said:


> It's 4/14/10 and I still haven't got my package from Rhino Seeds! And for those that asked I order Auto AK 47 which they told me they were out of it was out of stock about 2 weeks after ordering and constance email inquiring about why my order hadn't been processed. I've just about given up on my $131


hey coughee, another reason that i support attitude is because they offer so many seeds at way cheaper prices. because if i was, and when i did take a chance at potentially getting screwed, i would rather be out of $27 bucks for some beans, than $131. sorry bout your money man.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## brucebohn (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a little heads up about Amsterdam
Marijuana Seeds Co. You would be well
advised to steer clear of this seedbank.
DO NOT SEND THEM CASH.. Even if you receive your order it will be genetically
inferior CRAP! I speak from experience...
Burnt Twice, Ripped me off the second for
my cash & would not respond to numerous
e-mail plea's. Please warn prospective buyers. Respectfully


----------



## brucebohn (Apr 15, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is a seedbank to be avoided at all cost's!! If they do not steal your cash & you are fortunate enough to recieve your order
it is sure to be genetically inferior CRAP!!
BE AWARE, respectfully 
twice burnt


----------



## trystick (Apr 15, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey coughee, another reason that i support attitude is because they offer so many seeds at way cheaper prices. because if i was, and when i did take a chance at potentially getting screwed, i would rather be out of $67 bucks for some beans, than $131. sorry bout your money man.
> Dickhead
> -JERK-


Zen I think what you meant was..another the reason you support attitude is because you are a salesman for their company and make commission for every pigeon you steer to them on this forum. And when you take a chance on screwing someone for $67 instead of $131, you do the lower price because you can steer so many pigeons and the volume makes up for the difference.
Peace-ripoff


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 16, 2010)

trystick said:


> Zen I think what you meant was..another the reason you support attitude is because you are a salesman for their company and make commission for every pigeon you steer to them on this forum. And when you take a chance on screwing someone for $67 instead of $131, you do the lower price because you can steer so many pigeons and the volume makes up for the difference.
> Peace-ripoff


When I first learned of The Attitude Seed Bank I was a bit dubious but I tried them and things went well and I have used them ever since. 

I have never had a single problem. Only one order took longer than the longest time they say orders should take but there were holidays involved, which always slows things down. Other than that orders have all come sooner, sometimes much sooner than expected. 

The beans come in breeder packs so other than the one case of Attitude being sold counterfeit breeder beans their gear has always been exactly as represented. 

They have the widest selection and their pricing is if not the very best equal to any and below most. 

Then there are the little freebies to sweeten the pot a bit, no pun intended there. 

Attitude is always my first choice for bean shopping . and it should be for any smart shopper.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 16, 2010)

trystick said:


> Zen I think what you meant was..another the reason you support attitude is because you are a salesman for their company and make commission for every pigeon you steer to them on this forum. And when you take a chance on screwing someone for $67 instead of $131, you do the lower price because you can steer so many pigeons and the volume makes up for the difference.
> Peace-ripoff


well i'll tell you what"dickstick". first i'm just a texas farmer, asshole. second if you dont believe me, check my thread, asshole. third since you are so sure about the garbage thats coming out of your mouth, why dont you start a thread and get everybody's opinion on atittude. you stupid piece of shit you. youve been on here a month, you dont know shit, you stupid newb. why dont you try BC SEEDS, or RHINO, i hope they fuck you real good, matter of fact, you know what, i pray to the God's that every seed bank you try, including atittude screws you out of everything you put in to it, because i wasnt attacking you personally, but if thats what you want bring it, bitch. because me , i got mine, growing well. what do you got, nothing asshole. whats in your veg cab, nothing. whats in your flower area, nothing. if so, show some pics, bitch. but dont you dare insult me like that. the whole time ive been on here all ive ever tried to do is help people, and ask for advice from those with more knowledge than i have, but you, you just want a venue to cry like a little bitch about your seed order, man fuck you and your seed order. like i said, that post i put up was not even for you. ive tried may other sites and atittude was the only one that did me proper. if you didnt have the same experience i could care less. if you dont believe me, fine its no sweat off my back. and i still have plenty plants growing, and plenty of bud coming in. so as for your weak ass accusations, you can stuff em in a condom and go fuck yourself.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 16, 2010)

Gee Zen....C'mon..open up...tell us how you REALLY feel! LOL
Well, anyway, I DO understand the emotions involved here; I felt the same way 2 nights ago when mr. stick was instructing me on the use of this forum.

(quote: "This forum is not a giant advertisement. its a group of people sharing their experiences. deal with it!" end quote)

I can assure you that after 3 years, I have figured out what this forum about!

Bricktop, as usual, your comments were right on the mark, thank you.

Good luck & good grow.......BB

__________________


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 16, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> When I first learned of The Attitude Seed Bank I was a bit dubious but I tried them and things went well and I have used them ever since.
> 
> I have never had a single problem. Only one order took longer than the longest time they say orders should take but there were holidays involved, which always slows things down. Other than that orders have all come sooner, sometimes much sooner than expected.
> 
> ...


 
thatnk you, thank you, thank you Brick Top.i was hoping that "someone" with some common sense would chime in. not just some monkey with a keyboard. you'll have to excuse my outburst, its just that when i was a newb the last thing i ever did was bash on someone who has not only been growing for awile, but when they talk you can tell that they are genuine individuals. and i try to follow that code. i never give any "I think" advice, only what i've done and experienced. and it just kinda threw me when this jack-off "dickstick" accused me of being a "troller". which he probably doesnt even know the definition of, and when he tried to discourage coughee from Atittude. hell when i was new i didnt kow if i could trust Atittude myself, but two years, and seven orders later i am impressed through and through. also every point you made was spot on my friend. ive read some of your post over the yars and it seem that you pretty much know your stuff. so again thanks for the back-up. be easy bro.

Here's an Ex. of my last order from Atittude:
1-world of seeds afghan kush-feminized
1-barney's farm lsd-feminized
1-greenhouse seeds bubba kush-feminized-FREEBIE
1-greenhouse seeds kings kush-feminized-FREEBIE
1-greenhuose seeds super lemon haze-feminized-FREEBIE
1-dinefem seeds power kush-feminized-FREEBIE
total-$43.45 and that included shipping.

now if that isnt awesome, you tell me what is.
ATITTUDE ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 16, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Gee Zen....C'mon..open up...tell us how you REALLY feel! LOL
> Well, anyway, I DO understand the emotions involved here; I felt the same way 2 nights ago when mr. stick was instructing me on the use of this forum.
> 
> (quote: "This forum is not a giant advertisement. its a group of people sharing their experiences. deal with it!" end quote)
> ...


 
thanks for the comic relief BB, that just really steamed me up. and i'm freaking at work so i cant "medicate" to calm down.LOL. but seriously i just trust them . i dont know if i am one of the chosen few, but they have never,"NEVER" failed me. btw take a look at my last order, recieved 02/10, seven days after initial order. AWESOME!!!!!!!! other sites promise, Atittude delivers. and thats how it works. be easy bro. hey check out my journal if you can. i try to show and tell the benefits of using coco, and its major cost efffectiveness (one bag of coco,and the A-B nutes for $75-$85, for a complete 12 week cycle-1 month clone/veg, 2months flower), with alot of pics. also at the end i give the usual grow report, but i also tail-ended it with a pretty good report and example of the difference between cheap, inexpensive bulbs, and the higher priced more reliable bulbs. anyway scan through it if you can, hope you like it, enjoy.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## JuneE (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently bought seeds from Marijuana-seeds.nl. I used a gift card that was purchased from wall-greens with cash. I originally had a different state billing address than shipping address, this company said they could not send to out of state shipping address and would not send, but they refunded my money, less a a small ~$.45, within three days. Very quick (next day email support)!

I reordered this past Monday and received a perfectly stealth package containing 10 thc bomb and 5 free seeds (prob shitty). I received this order 5 days yes!! on Friday, so actually 4 days from UK to Midwest USA!! I cannot speak highly enough of my experience and will keep y'all updated on actual seed quality and propagation. 

As of now I highly recommend Marijuana-seeds.nl, and will stay current with my seed experience. Great customer service.
-June

P.S. Yes this is my first post, I do not work for them. Actually part of the reason I joined rollitup, besides enjoying cannabis culture and its people, was to get an honest word out about Marijuana-seeds.nl. I had read positive as well as negative reviews, but here is mine to add to the positive feedback growing. Please note, my seed propagation and plant quality is yet to be determined.


----------



## brucebohn (Apr 18, 2010)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


 This seedbank has a history of poor quality,poor service & not sending order's!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 18, 2010)

brucebohn said:


> This seedbank has a history of poor quality,poor service & not sending order's!!!


dude if you are going to qoute that then you also need to let people know

```

```
that that was dated 9/19/06. Also if you are going to blindly qoute post, then you need to be equally fair and qoute probably the hundreds of post that praise them also. Just to be fair. And no I don't work for them I have just been a faithfully satisfied customer time after time.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## speedyseedz (Apr 18, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> dude if you are going to qoute that then you also need to let people know that that was dated 9/19/06. Also if you are going to blindly qoute post, then you need to be equally fair and qoute probably the hundreds of post that praise them also. Just to be fair. And no I don't work for them I have just been a faithfully satisfied customer time after time.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


I know how much you love the tude zen, but his post had a title.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 18, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> I know how much you love the tude zen, but his post had a title.


dude my apologies. I'm on my pre an the screen is wacky. My apologies, and yes I do because they popped my bean ordering cherry, and thyve been pretty good to me. Btw checked out your site, not bad, not bad at all. I will be checking you out in the near future. Hey bruce I'm sorry dude, I didn't see your title. My bad. Apology accepted? Good, now c'mon out back, I got some nice coco and teacakes fresh out the oven.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Coughee (Apr 21, 2010)

After over a month just as I had given up and forgot about my $131 I just got home from work and I check my mailbox...... It came! It's finally here! Rhino Seeds is a good company, the delivery time is much, much longer then they say, but they are a good company! The stealth packaging was not stealth at all besides the decription on the outside of the packing. If costoms was to open the package they would automatically know what it was. But who cares! It may have not been stealth and took over a month to get, but I got it! So with that being said, I will be ordering from rhino seeds again! I'll send more messages later about if the germinate and was it what strain they said it is! I'M SO FREAKING HAPPY right now!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 22, 2010)

Coughee said:


> After over a month just as I had given up and forgot about my $131 I just got home from work and I check my mailbox...... It came! It's finally here! Rhino Seeds is a good company, the delivery time is much, much longer then they say, but they are a good company! The stealth packaging was not stealth at all besides the decription on the outside of the packing. If costoms was to open the package they would automatically know what it was. But who cares! It may have not been stealth and took over a month to get, but I got it! So with that being said, I will be ordering from rhino seeds again! I'll send more messages later about if the germinate and was it what strain they said it is! I'M SO FREAKING HAPPY right now!


http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk 
GLAD YOU GOT YOUR SEEDS MAN, BUT TO BE HONESTYOU SAY THEY ARE GOOD BUT YOU ALSO SAY THE STEALTH WAS WACK, THE DELIVERY TIME WAS REALLY WACK. I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BRO BUT THAT KINDA MAKES ME A LITTLE OARANOID HAVING TO WAIT A MONTH. LOOK www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk, CHEK OUT THE AUTO FLOWERING SECTION, ALMOST 50 DIFFERENT STRAINS, AND THAT ak-47 IS AT THE LEAST $39, AND AT THE MOST $69. JUST CHECK TEM OUT IF YOU HADNT ALREADY. ONLY REASON I SAY THAT IS BECAUSE I'M IN TX AND THE LONGEST IVE HAD TO WAIT IS 7-9 DAYS TOPS AND THATS WITH THE WEEKEND INCLUDED ON THREE OF THOSE OCCASIONS. THAT JUST MY TWO CENTS THOUGH



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## trystick (Apr 23, 2010)

Zen Master you need to roll up on outa here and somewhere else...your just a shill and a paid poster for attitude. You got zero credibility and I its easy to see you dont grow pot cuz you stay on this board hyping attitude day and night. Your a paid poster for a company that is currently ripping off people's credit cards and stealing banks funds. Zen you are a sorry dude, man!

Stick


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 23, 2010)

trystick said:


> Zen Master you need to roll up on outa here and somewhere else...your just a shill and a paid poster for attitude. You got zero credibility and I its easy to see you dont grow pot cuz you stay on this board hyping attitude day and night. Your a paid poster for a company that is currently ripping off people's credit cards and stealing banks funds. Zen you are a sorry dude, man!
> 
> Stick



like i said "DICKSTICK" you can hate all you want. but the fact is i got more cred than you realize bro. so hey if it gets your rocks off to hate against me.............then have an orgasm bonanza bro. man do you know how many of you wannabe's come and go. you're nothing. i'll tell you what "DICK" why dont you get you some bagseed together get you a grow or two under your belt, then come back with something to show for yourself. cause say what you wanna say, but i'll ask you again, what do you got? nothing? all you got is 121 post in one month, that just means you have no life, and that coming soon though shit, dont mean shit. But wait what do i have? hmmm, let's see. numerous post set out over a span of two years, most of them quite helpful, some inquiries, and some just for laughs. Ummm, about three years of continuous growing,..that means non-stop "DICK". ive never asked for any reps, ever, but i have an ample amount of points, not enough to brag about, but they are special to me because they were all given because i helped someone. oh yea, and last but not least I have a journal, a five star journal mind you, that was quoted as being a tutorial. That means something that you learn from "DICK". oh yea 21 pages, 206 posts and the only time i mentioned Atittude like once or twice, only cause i was asked where i got my seeds. so there are you happy, you got some more material to hate on. as far as me i'm done with you,so you can reply and "TRY" to dog me out all you want. you'll get no replies from me, and i can assure you that you'll get no sympathizers. honestly i think ive explained myself more than i really need to someone who hasn't even cracked a seed yet. so be gone Turd Farmer, cause you sir, are full of shit.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Premo42 (Apr 23, 2010)

Haven't read all these post, but i have also had success with the attitude bank. I worried that with my pick and mix orders whether i would get what i ordered. No worries. They are what they are suppossed to be that is for sure! Every seed came up and are doing awesome. I have Super Lemon Haze, Blue venom at 7 weeks of flower, LA Woman (FREEBIE), and pineapple express at around 5 weeks. All Grow the way they should. SLH very sativa, BV hybrid, PE looks a little more sativa, and LA Woman which i cant wait to see is very indica. 
The order came with a coffee mug with beans inside. It was also checked by customs and sent on through. It had a sticker showing it had been inspected. \
So sometime i'm sure the are found but that is the chance you take. Attitude sent me 6 different strains and they are the right ones so I'm very happy with that.

Oh and Zen Master whats up man. Dont worry that about guy. You are spot on. Hey unless i'm confused i was looking at thread the other day from a year or 2 ago. I think it was yours with NL and BV and maybe something else. You had just harvested then the thread went dead. Was curious on BV smoke report? Mine is covered in trichs most i ever seen and so very fruity stinky. Have seen mixed reviews but right now its the best i'v ever seen. Blue venom coming from G13 labs which does not have a lot of cred yet seems to be great.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 23, 2010)

Premo42 said:


> Haven't read all these post, but i have also had success with the attitude bank. I worried that with my pick and mix orders whether i would get what i ordered. No worries. They are what they are suppossed to be that is for sure! Every seed came up and are doing awesome. I have Super Lemon Haze, Blue venom at 7 weeks of flower, LA Woman (FREEBIE), and pineapple express at around 5 weeks. All Grow the way they should. SLH very sativa, BV hybrid, PE looks a little more sativa, and LA Woman which i cant wait to see is very indica.
> The order came with a coffee mug with beans inside. It was also checked by customs and sent on through. It had a sticker showing it had been inspected. \
> So sometime i'm sure the are found but that is the chance you take. Attitude sent me 6 different strains and they are the right ones so I'm very happy with that.
> 
> Oh and Zen Master whats up man. Dont worry that about guy. You are spot on. Hey unless i'm confused i was looking at thread the other day from a year or 2 ago. I think it was yours with NL and BV and maybe something else. You had just harvested then the thread went dead. Was curious on BV smoke report? Mine is covered in trichs most i ever seen and so very fruity stinky. Have seen mixed reviews but right now its the best i'v ever seen. Blue venom coming from G13 labs which does not have a lot of cred yet seems to be great.


 
hey premo nice to meet you. first off the blue venow is a pretty good smoke.its in the seventh week right? oh man watch how it swells up, and gets rock hard, its awesome. i let mine go for eigth weeks, sometimes though ill let them go for 60 days. doesnt change the buzz so much as it kinda gives the flavor a deeper taste. btw it tastes just like it smells, smoked in a pipe with a light toke not a heavy pull, you'll see what i mean.
as far as that clown......whatever.
but check this i feel you on the pick and mix. i did it for the first time on this last order and this is what i got:
*AFGHAN KUSH-WORLD OF SEEDS*
*LSD-BARNEY'S FARM*
*POWER KUSH-DINAFEM SEEDS-Free*
*BUBBA KUSH-GREENHOUSE SEEDS-Free*
*KING'S KUSH-GREENHOUSE SEEDS-Free*
*SUPER LEMON HAZE-GREENHOUSE SEEDS-Free*
im real amped to get the kush strains started. because everybody says "i got that kush" but when i ask what kind it is, they're like "huh, what do you mean" but its just regular junk, or some hydro that someone had no patient with. anywho ive never smoked any of these strains, and i see you have the SLH from Greenhouse. ive always wanted a true head weed for a long time. no head and body mix, just straight head "no pun intended" . and i wondered if that SLH is it.
if possible could i get some insight on it, also if you've had any of the others listed, a little insight on those. thanks in advance man, holla back.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## (Butters) (Apr 23, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> but check this i feel you on the pick and mix. i did it for the first time on this last order and this is what i got:
> *AFGHAN KUSH-WORLD OF SEEDS*
> *LSD-BARNEY'S FARM*
> *POWER KUSH-DINAFEM SEEDS-Free*
> ...


Glad to see you're giving the Afghan Kush a go Zen! 

It's been a while boss  Good to know you're still around.

The BV was good stuff man. No lie about that strain packing on some SERIOUS weight in those final weeks too. Pulled over 7oz off my one plant with just that 400watter at 9 weeks. 

Promo, I have some Pineapple Express going too. It's the most incredible smelling strain I've ever seen. Makes me hungry every time I'm trimming her up 
Yield leaves a little to be desired though. Really stable genetics it seems too. Thread after thread of PE looks almost identical to each other. G13 is really getting their act together these days. Make sure to flush with Sweet or a carb-loaded nutrient...then make sure you have a carbon filter or it'll start to smell like a tropical island in your place. 

-Butters


----------



## Premo42 (Apr 23, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey premo nice to meet you. first off the blue venow is a pretty good smoke.its in the seventh week right? oh man watch how it swells up, and gets rock hard, its awesome. i let mine go for eigth weeks, sometimes though ill let them go for 60 days. doesnt change the buzz so much as it kinda gives the flavor a deeper taste. btw it tastes just like it smells, smoked in a pipe with a light toke not a heavy pull, you'll see what i mean.
> as far as that clown......whatever.
> but check this i feel you on the pick and mix. i did it for the first time on this last order and this is what i got:
> *AFGHAN KUSH-WORLD OF SEEDS*
> ...


Sounds good thanks. I am relativly new so haven't grown to many strains yet. It all started with Wonder woman last august. Cloned that and harvested 1/4 to 1/2 pound every month since. Have learned alot and grown alot since then but of coarse still learning everyday. 
Not sure i can give a correct report on smell and taste of the WW because i talked myself into cheating drying and curing. So taste and smell were not so great. Not going to do that with these new strains this time around and will start doing it right. WW though is a very high yielder. 

Now then the SLH is next to the BV both at 7 wks. It does not have the sweet smell and doesn't even really look that good. But i think that is normal and will still be the king of them all. It gets big and accually my clones are growing well and take topping well. I did not top this first SLH plant and it is huge! It has good spacing so light gets everywhere. i cant wait. I will keep you updated ZEN. Also i have never seen how long to grow BV but looks like i better get to flushing as most all trichs are cloudy now. With WW i was getting used to 9-11 wks before any cloudyness


----------



## Premo42 (Apr 23, 2010)

(Butters) said:


> Glad to see you're giving the Afghan Kush a go Zen!
> 
> It's been a while boss  Good to know you're still around.
> 
> ...


Hey Butters, Good to know and thanks for the heads up lol. I have been hearing good things about PE. Alot of people trashing G13 cuz the're new and only sold on attitude (as far as i know) and they used the name pinneapple express trying to cash in on the movie, but i can tell you all i'm impressed! 

7 oz. wow that is very good. 

I have a question. What damage do you think can be done with some light blunders we had this week. I have been working out of town for last couple months and girlfriend has been watching them. She does alright she just is careless, go figure. she messed with timer and screwed it up a couple of days. times changed a little and came on and off at different times. one night i know they were on most of the night. Will they brush it off and be ok? or what? i drove 2 hours to come check on theme cuz i had a bad feeling. i think they should be fine


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 23, 2010)

premo42 said:


> sounds good thanks. I am relativly new so haven't grown to many strains yet. It all started with wonder woman last august. Cloned that and harvested 1/4 to 1/2 pound every month since.


now thats what im talking about!!!!
8wks on the short end, 9 on the long end. In my opinion any longer only enhances flavor, but potency decreases. In my opinion.
Also i will make sure i keep up on that slh.


Peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 23, 2010)

(Butters) said:


> Glad to see you're giving the Afghan Kush a go Zen!
> 
> It's been a while boss  Good to know you're still around.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna hit you with a PM.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 23, 2010)

Premo42 said:


> Hey Butters, Good to know and thanks for the heads up lol. I have been hearing good things about PE. Alot of people trashing G13 cuz the're new and only sold on attitude (as far as i know) and they used the name pinneapple express trying to cash in on the movie, but i can tell you all i'm impressed!
> 
> 7 oz. wow that is very good.
> 
> I have a question. What damage do you think can be done with some light blunders we had this week. I have been working out of town for last couple months and girlfriend has been watching them. She does alright she just is careless, go figure. she messed with timer and screwed it up a couple of days. times changed a little and came on and off at different times. one night i know they were on most of the night. Will they brush it off and be ok? or what? i drove 2 hours to come check on theme cuz i had a bad feeling. i think they should be fine


actually i had that issue recently. we had some heavy snow, and the power was out for a week. well all i did was let them go for 7 days longer. and i had no problems with change in potency. see i just figured that they probably just thought that they were in an extended sleep, kinda like a medically induced coma, "WE'LL WAKE 'EM UP WHEN WE FIGURE OUT WHATS WRONG" LOL. but it worked out pretty good, so you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Thrashgasm (Apr 24, 2010)

VISC Got my magic beans.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.marijuanafertilizers.com/

I came across this site an hour ago, a lot of good info, and the seed section was very interesting!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 25, 2010)

Just got my Barney's Farm Blue Cheese, Red Diesel, and White WIdow freebies from attitudes 4/20 deal coming my way.. Can't wait!!!! grow journal incoming!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 26, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> Just got my Barney's Farm Blue Cheese, Red Diesel, and White WIdow freebies from attitudes 4/20 deal coming my way.. Can't wait!!!! grow journal incoming!


that is awesome. i really wanted to get in on that, but all three took longer than eight weeks. keep us updated, because im really interested in how good that white widow really is.
wow, did i use the word "really" enough, really?


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 26, 2010)

Well fo sho...You REALLY DID LOL.....BB


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Apr 26, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Well fo sho...You REALLY DID LOL.....BB


YOU KNOW WHAT DUDE, I HADNT PAID TOO MUCH ATTENTION BEFORE. BUT I REALLY "LOOKED" AT YOUR AVATAR...HILARIOUS. I HONESTLY THOUGHT I WAS A CLOSE UP SHOT OF A BURGER KING CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENT, HANGING ON A CHRISTMAS TREE.


peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 26, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT DUDE, I HADNT PAID TOO MUCH ATTENTION BEFORE. BUT I REALLY "LOOKED" AT YOUR AVATAR...HILARIOUS. I HONESTLY THOUGHT I WAS A CLOSE UP SHOT OF A BURGER KING CHRISTMAS TREE ORNAMENT, HANGING ON A CHRISTMAS TREE.
> 
> 
> peace!!!
> -zen-


That is funny. I never paid attention before you said something. That made my afternoon!


----------



## Moldy (May 3, 2010)

> Just got my Barney's Farm Blue Cheese, Red Diesel, and White WIdow freebies from attitudes 4/20 deal coming my way.. Can't wait!!!! grow journal incoming!


I must have ordered late on 4/20, I got Vanilla Kush instead of the White Widow, the other beans were the Red Deisel & Bleu Cheeze. Delivered on 5/1. My T shirt and coffee cup came today.


----------



## bubble gum (May 11, 2010)

anyone ordered seeds from pick n mix seed bank


----------



## Burger Boss (May 11, 2010)

Not sure what "Pick & Mix" you refer to. Is this a "new" site, or do you mean the pick & mix from the Attitude? 
If you mean the Attitude, they have an excellent "P&M" collection. My current grow is about 60% P&M from them.

Tingpoon: Congratulations on your excellent "4th of July" collection, *RED* Diesel, *White *Widow, and *BLUE *Cheese.
You post, I'll be watching.

Also, *DID ANYBODY* get in on the Nirvana Autoflower giveaway this past weekend??? 
*I* did, and was hoping to dialogue with other folks about them. However, I don't think too many caught this one.
Oh well, you snooze, you lose. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## bubble gum (May 11, 2010)

pick n mix seed bank is a uk based i dont know how long they have been going for but they seem to have good feed back and you can buy single seeds which iam after but i would like to know if anyone has ordered off them before or does any one no anyother places were you can buy single seeds


----------



## Burger Boss (May 11, 2010)

OK bubble gum, I "Googled" the site you refer to. If YOU had done your homework, you would have SEEN that they don't ship to the states. (I'm assuming you live in the USA)
Therefore you can preclude these folks as a possible seed source. AND if YOU had paid any attention to MY 1st post, you would have seen that I, (and anyone else), CAN aquire very good strains of PICK & MIX at the *ATTITUDE* seed bank, out of London. (link below).
As stated above, 60% of my 13 plant, outdoor grow was P&M from the Attitude. I hope this clears it up for you.
Good luck & good grow.......BB

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?


----------



## Enterpol (May 14, 2010)

Nirvana Seed bank rawks 5 day (7 if you count the weekend) days for delivery. Now I just gotta keep from killing 'em (again ) oh! and dope-seeds was good as well


----------



## Yizzle (May 14, 2010)

were i get contact info for seed sellers?


----------



## Burger Boss (May 14, 2010)

Here ya go: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php?


----------



## cannibisox (May 15, 2010)

Didn't see anything about this company in the threads, any news on them? I'm thinking about going with this http://www.planetskunk.com/the-ultimate-p-341.html Let me know what you think?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 15, 2010)

check out greenmans seedbank update.. he is pretty good at telling whats what with different banks ..


----------



## Burger Boss (May 15, 2010)

cannibisox said:


> Didn't see anything about this company in the threads, any news on them? I'm thinking about going with this http://www.planetskunk.com/the-ultimate-p-341.html Let me know what you think?


If you were referrng to: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/index.php
It's call the ATTITUDE, and you will find a few folks who use them ALL the time (such as myself). I like the hundreds of strains, great pricing, fast stealth delivery, and of course the freebies. I just received my last order from them yesterday.(7 days-order/to the door). I bought 5 Nirvana "Mystic Blue", 2 Big Buddha "Chiesel". The freebies: Green House Seeds "The Church, GHS "Bubba Kush", Nirvana, Feminised, & Auto-Flower, "Jock Horror", "Bubblelicious" & "Northern Lights". *I* am one happy camper, LOL.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## txhomegrown (May 16, 2010)

Hell yes, I got an order from the Tude this week and have another one comming next week. Also have some Romulan from SpeedySeedz due next week too!


----------



## dpgrizz83 (May 17, 2010)

Holy shit. I ordered some big bang feminized seeds from gypsy nirvana seed boutique last wednesday, they shipped them thursday, and arrived today (monday.) And, Im in the US... very impressed! and I got some free skunk seeds too! im thinking about starting a grow journal so keep your eyes out.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 19, 2010)

I got both orders yesterday. I dont have room to start them yet, but I will plant a couple every 2 or 3 weeks to keep a perpetual harvest going. I should be set up for the rest of the year. But I know I will keep ordering anyway. lol


----------



## OZ3 (May 19, 2010)

yo ive gotten dank, high quality seeds shipped right into US from Montreal Seedbank. They advertised in High Times


----------



## Gr33nCrack (May 24, 2010)

The attitude is legit, i've ordered twice in about 2 weeks and both of them came in 5-6 days with freebies. TheSingleSeedCentre.com is another one i liked and just received my seeds today after about 7 days, the seeds came inside of a DVD case, totally unexpected. They sell single seeds and have great prices, often hard to find, They're seeds look like very good quality as well


----------



## Gr33nCrack (May 24, 2010)

yeaaah i can roll a joint!


----------



## Illumination (May 26, 2010)

ordered from the "tude" 5/11/10 and rec'd exactly what I ordered plus 5 freebie fems on 5/17/10 in the southwest.... rate as follows:

Selection 10
Price 8
Stealth 10
Freebies 9
Speed 10+

PLAIN N SIMPLE THE 'TUDE ROCKS AND ARE #1

Will rate Barneys Farm lsd: New Nirvana auto fems : GH Seeds The Church n Bubba whatever later...
If you want what you order delivered quickly with awesome freebies and great stealth Use The 'Tude... You will be very satisfied


----------



## pennywise619 (May 27, 2010)

Another order, and another happy customer. I have bought from the attitude, world wide and dope-seeds. I honestly can say,that all companies are reliable and have fast discreet shipping. But in reality, if you want great seeds at a cheaper price and the same vendors than I would highly reccommend dope-seeds.com. Ordered my beans last thursday and got my beans yesterday (thursday) a total of 5 bussiness days. I ordered 20 short Stuff snowryder fems and 5 barneys violator kush fems and got 6 short stuff snowryder fems, 5 onyx fems and 5 aotu assins as freebies, now tell me that is not a deal.....


----------



## vdubplate (Jun 2, 2010)

I just ordered 20 seeds from here and I got 20 free and they were reasonable compared to some other sites I found. They shipped and got seeds in 10 days.

www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

*Marijuana Seed Banks*

We have ranked and reviewed the best marijuana seed banks to help you, choose the very best and most reliable seed bank. Our seed bank review sections ranks the best seed sites worldwide. When you order from one of the top seed banks listed here on Rollitup.org you will be getting VIP treatment from the provider. You will be getting exclusive deals only given to our members.







*Attitude




*

*Fast Discrete Shipping*

*Rollitup VIP Treatment*


"I was nervous about ordering seeds with it being my first time n'all and living in the us. Attitude got my seeds through to me in quick time and the stealth packaging was awesome plus the guy was so helpful. I would recommend this place to everyone." Trevor, Rollitup.org


Attitude Seedbank is Awesome, renowned in the Cannabis Culture for producing the largest selection of seeds online and being the biggest distributor of cannabis seeds in the world Period! Not to mention the best Promotions and campaigns than any other Seedbank. The shipping is fast, always discreet and never fails upon arrival. Customer support is by far the best and any problems is quickly rectified over email, phone or twitter. 
*Enter code "420" for a 10% Rollitup discount.*
Order Now at Attitude to receive the Rollitup VIP treatment!

I'm thinking that since the item above is #1 on the RIU seed page, that maybe, just maybe we FINALY lay to rest the BS, re: The Attitude!
And what ever became of Speedy Seedz?........POOF!.........BB


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey guys im in the uk and get all my beans from www.everyonedoesit.com and i receive them the day after i pay for them ( next day delivery if ordered before 4:20pm )  they have a very good selection on there and top service


----------



## lordj (Jun 11, 2010)

This place has been reliable for me for 3 orders:

www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html


----------



## mikehod (Jun 19, 2010)

ive ordered from sensibleseeds,dopeseeds,singleseed center,speedy's and the attitude. the attitude is the best 7 days us got tracking so you can see when its coming and check the newsletter and order when they got a deal last month 7 free fems coupon code 420 10% off


----------



## rastaman191919 (Jun 21, 2010)

quick question. im new to growin and i was just wonderin if i needed my medical license to order seeds online?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

rastaman191919 said:


> quick question. im new to growin and i was just wonderin if i needed my medical license to order seeds online?


Your med license is issued in the USA, your seeds would come from a foreign country. They have NO interest in YOUR documentation, just your money......BB


----------



## newb weed grower (Jun 27, 2010)

well im sorta new as in ive done it ounce didnt do well they lived well for a week and a half yah lol 
but i just received 10 bag seeds i have no money so these will have to do i put them on to germinate today i think theyll do ok ive done alot of research i may need more fleurecent bulbsd but i wont untill it grows more enough time to get the money for it lol
i hope to do ok and goodluck to u both may u be stoned off ur ass and i grew up in texas lol 
in illinois they dont have boodan im serious


----------



## tingpoon (Jul 12, 2010)

there are plenty of low budget grow setups you can do, i wouldnt worry, check the journals for ideas


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 12, 2010)

newb weed grower said:


> well im sorta new as in ive done it ounce didnt do well they lived well for a week and a half yah lol
> but i just received 10 bag seeds i have no money so these will have to do i put them on to germinate today i think theyll do ok ive done alot of research i may need more fleurecent bulbsd but i wont untill it grows more enough time to get the money for it lol
> i hope to do ok and goodluck to u both may u be stoned off ur ass and i grew up in texas lol
> in illinois they dont have boodan im serious


hey man what up! look here man im gonna tell you this, and you may not want to hear it, just joking. but seriously when i first started i started with frayed, worn shoe string budget, but i had a budget. my suggestion, my opinion is:Get Your Money Together First! i know you may want to go ahead and germinate those beans, but its nothing harder, to me, than trying to grow and collect needed items as you go. No! get up enough money to get at least the bare essentials #1 A Good Light(hps is best because you can veg and flower with it,not the home depot or lowe's shit either), but you can get some good flourescents, and fixtures there though from T12, T8, and T5's. #2 good nutes(no cheap stuff),#3 a good medium, in your case some good regular soil(go to the plant nursery, they can tell you the best dirt to buy, until you upgrade), #4 a good spot that is kinda cool(if you dont have any fans, or blowers). but , and like i said this is just my opinion, then you can go ahead and germinate your beans and you'll know that you at least have basic tools to ensure a good grow. then like i said, you make a little scratch, upgrade. make a little more money, upgrade a little more. then you will be satisfied with the results you will be getting "WHILE" your coming up. not just a few bullshit grows until you get everything you need. like i said when i started i was on the same page as you. that was in 06-07. and here in 2010 i "just got my room the way i want it,.......I think.LOL. but hey dude for the past three and a half years i been having some "REAL GOOD" smoke. so hey, just my two cents. hope it helps.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 14, 2010)

ZEN! Master of the UNIVERSE!!! DUDE...long time, no see...The garden grows VERY well this year....Hope all is well with you.
Excellent advice to the newbie....get it together, THEN do your business without the BS bumps in the road. Good luck & good grow to ALL.......BB


----------



## Smf0211 (Jul 25, 2010)

I want to buy seeds from nirvana. I wont be growing at the house i live at now. Ha, its my mothers house in the US. On the registration fields and such, is it safe to provide my real name and address and credit card info? Or should I use an alias or something. Any tips on placing my first order?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jul 25, 2010)

Smf0211 said:


> I want to buy seeds from nirvana. I wont be growing at the house i live at now. Ha, its my mothers house in the US. On the registration fields and such, is it safe to provide my real name and address and credit card info? Or should I use an alias or something. Any tips on placing my first order?


Just place your order in the normal way, don't try to get tricky! 1,000's of folks do this every day now without problems. Remember, "Surreptitious is Suspicious". Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 25, 2010)

i have ordered from both nirvana & attitude.

always got my beans... even if i gotta buy some extra bullshit to assure their arrival. 

personally, i think attitude sucks... sorry to bust the *dick riding* bubble.

my new & VERY reliable & favorite spot is Sannies Shop.

http://www.sanniesshop.com/index.php?language=en

great gear. great prices. great service. 

& a super knowledgable dude who works with motarebel, dj short, and other top breeders.

got the jackberry going as we speak.... danky dank & with a case of the purps.


----------



## gottagrowguy (Sep 1, 2010)

has ne body ever heard of "devil dawg" strain my friend bought them from a shop and i fink the guys just pulling his leg with his own brand coz iv heard of devil strains but never dawg strains and is wondering what u guys have to say? i think hes just got a load of seeds off a crop n is selling em as if there from a big company coz the card that came with it was the first picture that came up when i googled it


----------



## lowendfriend (Sep 2, 2010)

World Wide Marijuana Seeds just delivered for me in the original packages. Quick to ship and responded to my questions promptly.


----------



## n1knightmare (Sep 2, 2010)

gudkarma said:


> i have ordered from both nirvana & attitude.
> 
> always got my beans... even if i gotta buy some extra bullshit to assure their arrival.
> 
> ...


I will +1 Sannies. The genetics are top notch and Sannie is very easy to deal with.  I had 2 orders and both got taken by customs. He re-shipped no questions asked.


----------



## Danger Russ (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone ever order from http://medicalseedbank.com/ ?
They are out of canada .


----------



## Samuraismokes (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ 
Anyone tell me if they used this place before and how good they are?


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Guys, it wouldn't be at all difficult to list *100* different sites that sell seeds. Some good, most bad! 
There's maybe 10 sites that I'm aware of, that can be trusted to one degree or another. I personally only use Attitude and Nirvana, 
R.I.U.'s primary advertisers. So maybe rather than running in here with some new vendor and "what's it all about Alfie"; *YOU* check them out and report back with YOUR experience. That way Newb's get to contribute to the collective cannabis information pool.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 7, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> I will +1 Sannies. The genetics are top notch and Sannie is very easy to deal with. I had 2 orders and both got taken by customs. He re-shipped no questions asked.[/QUO
> 
> are you in the us?
> ive seen some strains i want to try but cant decide if i should order or not.


----------



## RelentlessSeeds (Sep 8, 2010)

customs is a joke if your in the u.s


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 11, 2010)

burger boss said:


> hey guys, it wouldn't be at all difficult to list *100* different sites that sell seeds. Some good, most bad!
> There's maybe 10 sites that i'm aware of, that can be trusted to one degree or another. I personally only use attitude and nirvana,
> r.i.u.'s primary advertisers. So maybe rather than running in here with some new vendor and "what's it all about alfie"; *you* check them out and report back with your experience. That way newb's get to contribute to the collective cannabis information pool.
> Good luck & good grow.......bb




right on bro!!!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 11, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> right on bro!!!!


LOL, Zen!!! You "Ghost"!.............Come and go so quietly......Glad to see you and sorry you missed THIS one:> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/363056-warning-message-entering-riu.html
I got into a REAL dust up in there, LOL. I actually went to fdd2blk and sniveled, AND, it worked, check it out.......BB


----------



## growgreen5 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm a Canadian, formerly a personal grower. I'm glad to be here and this is my first post, because I'm here right now to learn about seed acquisition.

Now living in the US, I'm a little more scared and never ordered online before. It was nice to walk into a shop and buy seeds.

So, those living in the US and have done this before, please advise.
What is the worst case scenario for me if I order 20 seeds and am caught by customs?
Should I seek a Canadian or Amsterdam source? I feel I trust a Canadian company, but it appears Nirvana and Attitude are great sources from ROLLITUP members.
Should I just buy seeds and take them across the border myself? Is this riskier?
Do I minimize risk if I have someone else send them?

Finally, there appears to be a lot of crap about seeds. Granted, I grew 6 years ago, but things have changed! Auto-flowering? I remember feminized seeds we're that recommended, but the marketing is still strong on these babies. I'm appreciative of this forum, but is there is a real, legitimate unbias review of at least 10 different banks AND accompanying strains? I just want a nice strong indica, for indoor and don't know much about strains. 

Peace!

*UPDATE: *I found a link on page 85 of this thread from I believe Burger Boss.... it's a recently updated link to what appears in my opinion of an extremely simple page with links to trusted review pages. How come this doesn't come up with a Google search?! 

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey GG5, Welcome aboard! Yes, seedbankupdate.com, is a very reliable and trusted resource.
BTW, I googled "seed bank reviews", it's the 4th item down.
I mostly deal with the Attitude, 9 times in 3 years, never a problem, and fast, very nice folks. 
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## growgreen5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> Hey GG5, Welcome aboard! Yes, seedbankupdate.com, is a very reliable and trusted resource.
> BTW, I googled "seed bank reviews", it's the 4th item down.
> I mostly deal with the Attitude, 9 times in 3 years, never a problem, and fast, very nice folks.
> Good luck & good grow.......BB


I guess I didn't get that far down the list! But then again, I used [buying seeds reviews] and never used [seed banks]. I'm brushing up on my jargon!

Anyhow thanks man for the resource.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 13, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> LOL, Zen!!! You "Ghost"!.............Come and go so quietly......Glad to see you and sorry you missed THIS one:>
> I got into a REAL dust up in there, LOL. I actually went to fdd2blk and sniveled, AND, it worked, check it out.......BB[/QUOTE]
> that was a good one, I really,..really, really, really wanna see what comeback he has for that one,LMFAO!!!!
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


----------



## RelentlessSeeds (Sep 13, 2010)

what is this thread about?


----------



## northernsmoker (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Guys....

I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl in Holland to Ottawa, Canada. It took 7 days exactly.

Seeds come in a cd case, shrink wrapped to look like a new CD. Plus as a bonus I got 5 bag seeds and the Top 10 Greatest Love Songs.

Can't f'n wait to germinate.....600w hps and t-5 cfl are on order....


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

RelentlessSeeds said:


> what is this thread about?


Hi there RS, this thread was started 4 years ago by one "rollitup", as a "safe seed bank resource".

Occasionally, you find 2 or more members veer off into personal dialog, and probably we SHOULD be using PM.
My apologies if our actions caused you any confusion.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 13, 2010)

northernsmoker said:


> Hey Guys....
> 
> I ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl in Holland to Ottawa, Canada. It took 7 days exactly.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard NS, you've arrived at the BEST cannabis forum on the net. IF you dig around in here, you will find the answer to almost ANY cannabis cultivation question you have.
Wishing you, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 14, 2010)

RelentlessSeeds said:


> what is this thread about?


dude, serious? Hey man I'm just conversing. No harm, no foul.


----------



## sguardians2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Anybody know about Mr. Nice Seeds?

I'm trying to get som Critical Mass seeds and neither Attitude or Nirvana carry them

Also, any experience with Critical Mass?


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 14, 2010)

sguardians2 said:


> Anybody know about Mr. Nice Seeds?
> 
> I'm trying to get som Critical Mass seeds and neither Attitude or Nirvana carry them
> 
> Also, any experience with Critical Mass?


You might start here: 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_images/661/1/critical-mass.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/661/critical-mass.html&h=500&w=388&sz=94&tbnid=DdVvNowFi3pknM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=101&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcritical%2Bmass&zoom=1&q=critical+mass&hl=en&usg=__7JVjLp-GB3C7JWM_xP91bdLIxGk=&sa=X&ei=JgWQTIrdH8uFnAeQ1Mm0DA&ved=0CCsQ9QEwAw

But that said, I'm not sure I would trust these folks. I have heard some negative reports on them.
However you may find some info that would help.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Samuraismokes (Sep 15, 2010)

www.marijuana-seeds.nl ordered some brainstorm feminized got here in 7 days from Holland!!!! Excellent selection of seed selections from feminized to regular and autoflowering. First time buyer and just got them today let you know how everything goes whens its all done


----------



## g0dl1ke (Sep 17, 2010)

May i ask a nieve question?? what about us poor lil Aussies? will the suppliers ship to Australia? Im super sceptical of the idea, Australian customs pretty much x-ray/scan ALL incoming freight/post, i highly doubt that it would be allowed to be despatched to the recipiant, foreign unidentified seed is big no no here. any advice or info would be appreciated.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 17, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> May i ask a nieve question?? what about us poor lil Aussies? will the suppliers ship to Australia? Im super sceptical of the idea, Australian customs pretty much x-ray/scan ALL incoming freight/post, i highly doubt that it would be allowed to be despatched to the recipiant, foreign unidentified seed is big no no here. any advice or info would be appreciated.


May I ask YOU a question? Have you gone to any of the better known on-line seed banks and checked to see if they ship to Oz land?
I have no knowledge of the ways of Australian customs. However, IF the Attitude IS shipping to Australia, then it's probably NO problem.
You don't know any other cannabis consumers in your country? They would be the folks to ASK.
Every reputable seed site has a means to submit questions. Maybe give THAT a shot, and avoid speculation from folks who really haven't a clue. Wishing you, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## g0dl1ke (Sep 18, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> May I ask YOU a question? Have you gone to any of the better known on-line seed banks and checked to see if they ship to Oz land?
> I have no knowledge of the ways of Australian customs. However, IF the Attitude IS shipping to Australia, then it's probably NO problem.
> You don't know any other cannabis consumers in your country? They would be the folks to ASK.
> Every reputable seed site has a means to submit questions. Maybe give THAT a shot, and avoid speculation from folks who really haven't a clue. Wishing you, Good luck & good grow.......BB


A little info for you regarding Australia.... As far as different strains go, yeah we have em, however its not commercialised, theres no definitive names for strains/seeds, even talking to other smokers/growers i know, they have basically collected seed from smoke that contained seed or have had a male disperse and fertilize females and have gathered the seed, as for the name and properties, theres no way of telling, which leads to many "trial and error" crops. The other major factor is, the more people i discuss a garden with, the higher the chance of the garden being ripped or busted, a secret garden is a successful one here. As for the law and customs, oh wow, highly illegal in Oz, they are all over it, pretty much all freight and air mail goes through stringent checks, scans etc, the price you pay is a 6 year stint, record and hefty fine, id rather pass on that, lol.
After doing some extensive research, i have finally located a person who distributes from Australia, WAHOOOO!!! which means some strains i havent seen in a long long time, all my other grows have been from seed i have collected overtime.

Thanks.


----------



## Basket (Sep 18, 2010)

Um.. ^ care to share -.-" Im from Australia and last seeds i ordered never came in because australias laws are so strict on marijuana it's ridiculous, id love to know of someone IN australia!!!


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 18, 2010)

Basket said:


> Um.. ^ care to share -.-" Im from Australia and last seeds i ordered never came in because australias laws are so strict on marijuana it's ridiculous, id love to know of someone IN australia!!!


Well Basket and God, unless we are talking Brisbane and Perth, you 2 mates should get together! Maybe a few of you should start to complain about the unfairness of Australian law. Start an awareness movement. Try to get folks to understand the California Medical Marijuana model. After 15 years it gives way to acceptance of recreational use. I know you have free speech in Oz-land, surely you can't be imprisoned for "advocating" for personal rights. Bloody well stand up and be counted! I know Oz-Men have BALLS!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## g0dl1ke (Sep 19, 2010)

Basket, pm me and ill put you in touch, he has a site where you can order, im stoked ive finally found a quality supplier here. I now am awaiting delivery of order which should arrive by Tueday then should be up and going by thursday. Ill def make a official post regarding his product, service, price and service. 

Burger, id love to be a representative in a movement towards legalisation however, it just creates unwanted attention unfortunately, i might as well put a sign on my head with address to my crop, lol, the idea itself is awesome im just not the man to be "the face" of it.


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 19, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> Basket, pm me and ill put you in touch, he has a site where you can order, im stoked ive finally found a quality supplier here. I now am awaiting delivery of order which should arrive by Tueday then should be up and going by thursday. Ill def make a official post regarding his product, service, price and service.
> 
> _Burger, id love to be a representative in a movement towards legalisation however, it just creates unwanted attention unfortunately, i might as well put a sign on my head with address to my crop, lol, the idea itself is awesome im just not the man to be "the face" of it._




LOL, not a problem mate, I completely understand. I surely wouldn't want a "target" on my back either. It was wonderful back in '95', when a lot of folks where able to use cannabis as medicine. And now that we have been able to get it on a ballot for legal recreational use, we are almost there. Have patience my friend, it's coming, there are just TOO many cannabis consumers, world wide, to be stopped.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Basket (Sep 21, 2010)

hah sorry about the late reply been busy >_<"

that would be great, sent you a message =P


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 22, 2010)

im in australia and i've got shit loads of strains all ordered online, it's not as hard as you think
https://www.rollitup.org/groups/aussie-growers-club.html


----------



## monkster (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if female-seeds.co.uk is legit?!?


----------



## Burger Boss (Sep 30, 2010)

monkster said:


> Can anyone tell me if female-seeds.co.uk is legit?!?


Sorry Monk, never heard of them. If you wish to purchase from the UK, why not the Attitude? This IS a tried and true seed house.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Hoobostanky (Oct 19, 2010)

shawty lo said:


> what about rhino cannabis seeds.com do they ship 2 us


I have ordered from Rhino six times. They ship to the US stealthy, don't charge extra like others and I've never had a problem. They guarantee their seeds and I've sometimes received extra treats. I highly recommend them, prices are fair, too.


----------



## emilyblunt (Oct 21, 2010)

Seeds of Hemp per 10 grams contain 57 calories, 5 grams of fat, 0.5 grams of saturated fat and 3 grams of proteins. As per Cannabis classification, hemp seeds are not for smoking purposes though they provide a lot of medicinal benefits.

So, why are hemp seeds healthy and good for the body? These seeds are rich in fatty acids like omega-3. This form of fatty acid is good for the heart and can reduce the risk of stroke and heart attack. This fact is according to a reputable nutrition researcher at the UC or the University of Connecticut named Cassandra Forsynthe, Ph.D.. In addition, an ounce of serving of these hemp seeds can also give the body approximately 11 grams of protein. This kind of protein that hemp seeds give out is not the ordinary incomplete protein that we get from most plants. Moreover, hemp seeds give out all the needed amino acids which means that the protein content is comparable to protein that are found in dairy products, eggs and meat. You can toss around 2 tablespoons of hemp seeds in your stir fried noodles or your oatmeal. You can also add them to your milk or fruit shake to add as an extra dose of protein for muscle-building.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Oct 22, 2010)

I just purchased seeds from Attitude and I live in the US. This is my second time ordering from them and the first time was successful although it was about 2 years ago. I also ordered from Nirvana 2 years ago and it was successful too, but I went with Attitude again because I like how they're a reseller than carry many different breeders. I picked up more Dutch Passion seeds, I got Purple #1, Power Plant, White Widow, and Skunk #11.


----------



## badfishmagic (Oct 22, 2010)

LVsFINEST, how do u feel about ordering from attitude with a credit card? I've read on their site they dont keep their records, and if i have no real reason for anyone watching me would it really be that big of a deal?


----------



## reefcouple (Oct 22, 2010)

I just recieved my nirvana snow white and bubbilicious today (germing now). That was my first order with them, fingers crossed!! I have ordered from Amsterdams marijuana-seeds (on your list), multiple times, I liked their cutomer service but recieved too many very weak strains and had to stop going through them because of it..


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 22, 2010)

badfishmagic said:


> LVsFINEST, how do u feel about ordering from attitude with a credit card? I've read on their site they dont keep their records, and if i have no real reason for anyone watching me would it really be that big of a deal?


 
just an fyi: ive used my bank card many times, and have never had a problem. no mysterious charges, and on my statement it just looks as if im ordering from someone other than Attitude.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## LVsFINEST (Oct 23, 2010)

badfishmagic said:


> LVsFINEST, how do u feel about ordering from attitude with a credit card? I've read on their site they dont keep their records, and if i have no real reason for anyone watching me would it really be that big of a deal?


The first time I did it I was paranoid so I went to walgreens and got one of those prepaid Visas. I ended up having to register the card to my name anyway to activate it and I didn't have any issues then. This time around I used my everyday CC. Attitude also uses a 3rd party for transactions, they don't have their own payment system built into their site. And I'm pretty sure Attitude only tells this 3rd party company how much to charge your card, NOT what they sold you. The only real paper trail for your purchase items is really the order emails you recieve and Attitudes records on-site in the UK. Plus it'll just show as "gifts" or something like that on your statement. Don't send 'em to your house tho IMO.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Oct 26, 2010)

Got my seeds from Attitude today and holy fuck I can't believe how fast it got here! I can't even get packages delivered that fast when the sender is located in the US lol. They threw in some extras too just like last time.


----------



## badfishmagic (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice fellas, got some babies on the way from attitude as well


----------



## txhomegrown (Oct 26, 2010)

It is about time for me to order again. I am getting my list together and will try to get in on the Halloween special that is about to start. This will be the seventh time I have ordered from Attitude.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Oct 27, 2010)

I ordered from "High Quality" a week and a half ago. Still waiting. They have yet to send me any information about my purchase. I plan on giving it a few more days before I get concerned.


----------



## tingpoon (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah im digging the halloween special. but im gonna give away the autos.  now if only trick or treating involved beans, not candy.




i have so many freebies saved up, i'd be pretty set.


----------



## MORE COWBELL (Oct 27, 2010)

actually you shouldnt show the LEO how they do it smart guy/gal-take the pic down please


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright. This sunday will 2 weeks since I ordered my seeds. Whats the normal wait for Americans when ordwering seeds from the Netherlands?


----------



## Burger Boss (Oct 30, 2010)

Buddy Ganga said:


> Alright. This sunday will 2 weeks since I ordered my seeds. Whats the normal wait for Americans when ordwering seeds from the Netherlands?


I don't get seeds from the Netherlands. It takes approx 5/7 days from U.K., (The Attitude).
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## kpac (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey the last time somebody posted in here was Oct. but ya'll need to chech this out from the U.S. There is a seedbank in Colorado now.

http://coloradomedicalmarijuanaseeds.info/


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 11, 2010)

newbud said:


> Hi, great info on this thread!!!! Just want to double check this one, i live in Australia and have been thinking anout ordering seeds online. this info posted by VOTE 2 LEGALISE has anyone used these guys? i cant believe there is a seed bank in Oz!!!
> 
> They are Located:
> PlanetSkunk
> ...


The postcode/area code for Orange NSW is not as described above. AND there is no Mandarin Street in Prnage NSW.
HOWEVER, I have purchased from them beforeand got the items no problem.

Yarndi.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 11, 2010)

*




420Seeds.com Rip Off. Important - Please beware! *

*TEN Weeks and still waiting on 420Seeds.com *
This company has been playing ping-pong emal with me and dicking me around for two and a half months. 
They even suggested that I "Contact Customs to see if they have your package" !! Can you even believe that? 

They took my money straight away and now they suggest I contact customs to get my seeds! 

*Rip OFF Merchants.*

*I'm geting my credit card company to retreive my money for failure to deliver the goods and services which I paid for. *​


----------



## randyW (Dec 12, 2010)

where can i find the Auntie Em strain


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 13, 2010)

YarndiYarns said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

thats a shame bro. i know you are angry as hell and you want your bread back, but maybe on this one you should take a loss. now im not trying to hype them up, but attitude seeds seem to be one of the most trusted sites. check them out, but as far as the loss on the seeds, do you really want to be making noise about some money that was jacked in the process of buying cannabis seeds. if it was me i'd say screw it, and try another company.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> thats a shame bro. i know you are angry as hell and you want your bread back, but maybe on this one you should take a loss. now im not trying to hype them up, but attitude seeds seem to be one of the most trusted sites. check them out, but as far as the loss on the seeds, do you really want to be making noise about some money that was jacked in the process of buying cannabis seeds. if it was me i'd say screw it, and try another company.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Yes! Exactly what Master Zen says, take the hit, and use the Attitude from now on...Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 15, 2010)

Burger Boss said:


> This post has run 85 pages now. There seems to be a concensus that "The Attutide" IS a reliable vendor, and should not be on a "No buy" list. Perhaps the original poster could clear this up. Good luck & good grow......BB


Attitude wont make the reliable list because Nirvana is the site sponser they are head to head competition. its that simple. back the guys that pay the bills. they can't say the biggest competition of their major sponsor is a good place to go its bad business for the site.


----------



## bairyhuds (Dec 16, 2010)

is it bad to use my real name when i order from attitude? just ordered and am paranoid about it.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello Gentlemen,
Good posts / advice/ suggestions.
I will take the hit as a loss on 420Seeds.com but I have given them every opportunity to redeem their reputation and integrity. I will however be informing the financial institutions of 420Seeds.com and their less than professional approach to business and that I feel that I have been robbed by them. One would suggest that this is not a company that respectable financial institutions should be associated with.

Attitude Seeds - I have purchased from them, they are reliable and I have had no complaints at all. On one occaission I had less than was ordered but they quickly responded by re-sending the correct number of seeds as per the order with a brief apology and explanation.

I have little qualms about making an official complaint regarding these seeds, they are souvenirs and are intended as gifts. If "The Man" wants to come and pay me a visit then they are welcome to join me at the table for a Christmas meal as well.

Happy Hollies to you brethren,
One Love, and Peace for all Ages.

Yarndi.


----------



## YarndiYarns (Dec 16, 2010)

bairyhuds said:


> is it bad to use my real name when i order from attitude? just ordered and am paranoid about it.


If you are using your credit card then you're going to use the address and name associated with the card, this is to prevent fraudulent activities.
Be sure to use their stealth option if you are worried, and never have the items sent to the place where you may be intending to germ/grow. (if that is your intention).


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

bairyhuds said:


> is it bad to use my real name when i order from attitude? just ordered and am paranoid about it.


NO, it's not bad to use your real name! Surreptitious IS suspicious.........BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Dec 17, 2010)

PrezDickie said:


> Attitude wont make the reliable list because Nirvana is the site sponser they are head to head competition. its that simple. back the guys that pay the bills. they can't say the biggest competition of their major sponsor is a good place to go its bad business for the site.


Ah....perhaps it escaped your attention, the Attitude is ALSO a major advertiser in this forum. Therefore they would have equal footing and clout. I'm thinking your post is a little off target and needs to be rethought. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## sigmili (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I tried Attitude and Mj-seed.nl and ordered same day. Attitude was here in 6days!! EXACTLY as ordered, Now to be fair NL did not promise to get here as fast so I'll see. But if I dont get them u guys will hear it here. :O)


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

PrezDickie said:


> Attitude wont make the reliable list because Nirvana is the site sponser they are head to head competition. its that simple. back the guys that pay the bills. they can't say the biggest competition of their major sponsor is a good place to go its bad business for the site.


 
they actually do have banner ads on different post. Attitude that is.


----------



## tingpoon (Dec 23, 2010)

i placed an order saturday morning, got it today.




i think they are rushing out for orders for the holidays.


----------



## brick20 (Dec 24, 2010)

tingpoon said:


> i placed an order saturday morning, got it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do u live..?


----------



## PrezDickie (Dec 28, 2010)

got my seeds as ordered from attitude but took forever! (25 days) got lost in holiday shuffle.

3 Fem Easy Ryder from joint dr.
and bunch of freebies from dutch passion:
1 blueberry (Fem)
1 skunk 11 (Fem)
1 orange bud (Fem)
1 mekong high (Fem)
1 white widow (Fem)
and a free
Kannabia Special (Fem)

Anyone have suggestions on which to grow 1st or what to grow together in a cabinet grow?


----------



## sourdeez99 (Dec 31, 2010)

bcseedking is a ripoff. do not use them. they stole my money and i got nothing in return


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Dec 31, 2010)

Giving credit where credit is due - I ordered from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds two weeks ago and I live in the States. Ordered them before reading here and then I got worried I might have a problem with them but they just arrived today and was a nice deal. got 10 seeds of Ganeshas Dream and also 20 free seeds from them. I like the Indica smoke so I hope my first grow goes well - also just ordered from Attitude about 3 days ago and they have been awesome with their email updates. I will update this post when those arrive.


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 1, 2011)

PrezDickie said:


> got my seeds as ordered from attitude but took forever! (25 days) got lost in holiday shuffle.
> 
> 3 Fem Easy Ryder from joint dr.
> and bunch of freebies from dutch passion:
> ...


This sets my mind at ease. Last time I ordered from Attitude, I got my seeds on day 4 (domestic packages aren't usually delivered that fast so I was impressed). It's now day 14 for my latest order from Attitude and I was starting to worry. I'll give it more time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2011)

sourdeez99 said:


> bcseedking is a ripoff. do not use them. they stole my money and i got nothing in return


I used them 4 times and got all my beans quick too.


----------



## JimBro (Jan 3, 2011)

For what it's worth, I had no problem ordering from BCBud Depot. I ordered some White Label from Attitude and nary a single one popped. Bad batch, I guess. The freebies popped, but I killed 'em all in pretty short order.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

JimBro said:


> For what it's worth, I had no problem ordering from BCBud Depot. I ordered some White Label from Attitude and nary a single one popped. Bad batch, I guess. The freebies popped, but I killed 'em all in pretty short order.


Damn that sucks


----------



## JimBro (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn that sucks


yeah...it was my first attempt, too...waited a freakin' month almost for those things to pop...i can laugh about it now...

my second order with Attitude: I'm in the states and placed an order at 1am on Christmas Eve, which is apparently around 7am Christmas Eve in UK...they shipped the order two hours later...pretty damn cool


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah im waiting for attitude to show this months promo before i order again..


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

Hydro King said:


> Dope Seeds Order ???????????????????
> I ordered Dec 7 2010 and still have not received any package.
> I ordered a 5 pack of Tangerine Dream and A ten pack of Purple Wreck.
> He emailed me and told me the package would go out the next day.
> ...


So sorry for your trouble. However, I have NO intentions of EVER buying from anyone other that the Attitude. It seems to be repeated over and over, ad nauseum, Stay the hell away from "no-name/no-game" wanna be seed houses!
But what the hey....it's your money and time, spend it where you see fit, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> So sorry for your trouble. However, I have NO intentions of EVER buying from anyone other that the Attitude. It seems to be repeated over and over, ad nauseum, Stay the hell away from "no-name/no-game" wanna be seed houses!
> But what the hey....it's your money and time, spend it where you see fit, Good luck & good grow.......BB


 yeah i can agree about that now i dont see nobody else giving promos on top of promos besides attitude..I will continue to use them..They just need to hurry up and restock on all the strains taht are out of stock


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 9, 2011)

I ordered from Attitude from on Dec. 19th, got em today (I live in US). So the holidays really delayed things, last time I ordered from Attitude I got em in four days.


----------



## F4LL3N (Jan 9, 2011)

Do we have coupons to nirvana's?


----------



## djdestroyer (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, I know this site is legitimate and sends quality seeds so I'm going to plug them (I'm in no way affiliated with them but when a company gives me good service/products, I like to spread the word, call it karma). They don't have the most expansive selection or super exotics but everything they carry is quality. They are also super discreet.

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html

Has anyone else used this site? I'd like to know other people's experiences with them.


----------



## Kaptain Kron (Jan 10, 2011)

any other good places right now BESIDES nirvana and attitude shipping to the US with good results? Lookin for a few things attitude is out of stock on... =(


----------



## YarndiYarns (Jan 11, 2011)

djdestroyer said:


> Hey, I know this site is legitimate and sends quality seeds so I'm going to plug them (I'm in no way affiliated with them but when a company gives me good service/products, I like to spread the word, call it karma). They don't have the most expansive selection or super exotics but everything they carry is quality. They are also super discreet.
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
> 
> Has anyone else used this site? I'd like to know other people's experiences with them.


These guys took my money quicker than blinking your eyes during a sneeze! However four months later and I'm still waiting for my order.
But I am happy for you that you got yours.


----------



## Red Ganja (Jan 11, 2011)

Kaptain Kron said:


> any other good places right now BESIDES nirvana and attitude shipping to the US with good results? Lookin for a few things attitude is out of stock on... =(


 Just be careful...
Years Ago I wanted seeds that were hard to find.... EVERYBODY (at the time) recommended WorldWide Seeds (yet nobody mentioned that WWS did NOT sell in breeder packs)
Bought my seeds and low and behold after many people complained and Capt Crip did a grow log Shanti stated that there WAS a problem and NOT his genetics!
Same thing happened with Spice Of Life seeds.... 
Use the notify me link on Attitude.... Did that with Resvera Privada OG Kush, got the email and ordered!
I know it's a bitch when your fave is out of stock but sticking with the tried and true is safest in the long run! Good Luck!


----------



## wing nut (Jan 11, 2011)

I ordered my beans from Nirvana on 12/31 and recieved them on 1/10 good service.Remember that customs are cracking down do to these crazy fuckers wanting to jump on plains and blowing up shit in the good old U.S.A So security is tight and it makes it harder for seed company,s to send anything,they have to get creative when sending seeds.I picture this in the future no seeds at all from the banks.So hang in there they will get to you


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Shrig, looking good bro, some very tasty girls coming along......
Yep, I'm real excited about the "Sour Cream", mine is 15 days from seed today, and coming nicely. I start my seeds in peat pots or coconut husk pots, no cracking or wet paper towels. A little trick I learned: 99 cent Only Stores carry a toddlers "sippy cup", for 3 for .99 cents. These cups are a perfect fit for the grow pots, and create a chamber for the roots to build-up in, see pix.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 11, 2011)

MY BAD!!! Wrong thread, lol.......Please ignore the post above....must be getting daft!!!.......BB


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 13, 2011)

hi420 said:


> has anyone ever ordered from everyonedoesit.com


I ordered from them last month still waiting for my shipment.


----------



## sourdeez99 (Jan 14, 2011)

sourdeez99 said:


> bcseedking is a ripoff. do not use them. they stole my money and i got nothing in return


as promised i am retracting this post. after negotiations with the company they did actually send me the seeds. apparently the money order was lost or stolen but they sent me 30 seeds anyway. fairly impressive. recommended.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2011)

sourdeez99 said:


> as promised i am retracting this post. after negotiations with the company they did actually send me the seeds. apparently the money order was lost or stolen but they sent me 30 seeds anyway. fairly impressive. recommended.


Sounds like a good company if i say so.I used them before and delivery was quick to the us and this was before my attitude days...


----------



## Todd Carlstrom (Jan 14, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> I ordered from them last month still waiting for my shipment.



Where u at?? Im in the USa and ive ordered multiple bongs from them as well as several of my friends. Never ordered seeds but I know that they are a reputable company


EDIT: i just saw that you are in illinois. I am as well. Maybe customs got em??


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

any one heard or stran B-Rad ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> any one heard or stran B-Rad ?


never heard of it?Where is it?


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> never heard of it?Where is it?


 Its a stran a buddy of mine got from a breeder in humboldt Co i am trying to find out what stran and cross, i guess i'll just have to grow and post pics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

see what you can find on google about it


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> see what you can find on google about it


 tried that, I came here, still researching my buddy can't remember (that is a stoner for ya)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 16, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> tried that, I came here, still researching my buddy can't remember (that is a stoner for ya)


yeah its probably something renamed or a good bagseed


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah its probably something renamed or a good bagseed


what is the term "bagseed" just some no name or unidentified strain, or randoms all together? i know it is of good quality i just wish i knew who my friends friends was so i could know for certain but ehh


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 18, 2011)

I just placed my fourth order from Attitude last night, the first three were successsful and I live in the US. I will report back if they don't come in, but I don't have any doubts anymore. I got more Dutch Passion seeds, Blueberry and Power Plant. The shitty part was that Attitude only have 10 packs of Blueberry so I had to pay double the price. I only wanted a 5 pack but oh well, I still did it anyway.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Michael Sparks said:


> what is the term "bagseed" just some no name or unidentified strain, or randoms all together? i know it is of good quality i just wish i knew who my friends friends was so i could know for certain but ehh


bagseed is a seed you get from a street bag of weed.


----------



## canadian lst (Jan 18, 2011)

I've had good success with Gypsy Nirvana sending the seeds quick and discreetly. Same with http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/  Thanks


----------



## canadian lst (Jan 18, 2011)

speaking of Stealthy ship methods,...I ordered from Marijuana Seeds Canada, which is kind of a middle man for bigger companies selling singles instead of 10 packs but yeah I got my seeds in a brand new wallet.... which made me laugh cause I had just got my wallet stolen out of my truck and had to buy a new one, I would of just baught the seeds had I own known lol


----------



## Guerillia Farmer (Jan 18, 2011)

BC BUD Depot wont send an USA citizen seeds threw mail...... everyone knows what happend to marc emmery..... you can blame your own country for the rip off


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 18, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> I just placed my fourth order from Attitude last night, the first three were successsful and I live in the US. I will report back if they don't come in, but I don't have any doubts anymore. I got more Dutch Passion seeds, Blueberry and Power Plant. The shitty part was that *Attitude only have 10 packs* of Blueberry so I had to pay double the price. I only wanted a 5 pack but oh well, I still did it anyway.


The Attitude sells in "breeder packs", if the breeder didn't choose to make a "5-pack", it's a bit lame to blame the Attitude!


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 18, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> bagseed is a seed you get from a street bag of weed.


ahh, well no not bagseed.. from a humboldt breeder i do not know but a friend does. figured maybe some cali growers or colorado growers know the strain


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 18, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> The Attitude sells in "breeder packs", if the breeder didn't choose to make a "5-pack", it's a bit lame to blame the Attitude!


I don't get it. If you're interested enough to respond and write that comment, why not check to see if 5 packs even exist? Dutch Passion sells 10, 5, and 3 packs FYI. The more you know.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> I don't get it. If you're interested enough to respond and write that comment, why not check to see if 5 packs even exist? Dutch Passion sells 10, 5, and 3 packs FYI. The more you know.


Yeah...OK...So I JUST checked the Attitude, guess what??? Dutch Passion's Blue Berry, feminised, available in 5 or 10 packs!
So what's the hubbub Bub? And just for clarity, you didn't "pay double", the 5-pack is $81.59 and the 10-pack is $151.99, so you saved about $10. As you said, "The more you know"


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 19, 2011)

and we all dislike what happened to Mark Emmery but he demonstrated to us that no battle is too hard and we are the ones that create change, a favorite quote of mine that expresses this message.
All men dream, but not equally. Those who dream by night in the dusty recesses of their minds, wake in the day to find that it was vanity: but the dreamers of the day are dangerous men, for they may act on their dreams with open eyes, to make them possible." -Thomas Edward Lawrence


----------



## shagster (Jan 19, 2011)

I ordered on 12/29/ 10 and no package yet from

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html

I wonder if I should start the billing dispute yet?


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

shagster said:


> I ordered on 12/29/ 10 and no package yet from
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
> 
> I wonder if I should start the billing dispute yet?


With neither judgment or rancor, I ask, WHY????? What led you to spend your hard earned money at this particular seed bank?
What was it about MJ seeds/NL that attracted you. Please, I really would like to know, thanks.......BB


----------



## shagster (Jan 19, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> With neither judgment or rancor, I ask, WHY????? What led you to spend your hard earned money at this particular seed bank?
> What was it about MJ seeds/NL that attracted you. Please, I really would like to know, thanks.......BB



Rookie mistake ordered before I joined here. 
So what are you saying? rip off joint or bad quality ?

What your recommendation? I live in US. Pacific Northwest


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jan 19, 2011)

shagster said:


> Rookie mistake ordered before I joined here.
> So what are you saying? rip off joint or bad quality ?
> 
> What your recommendation? I live in US. Pacific Northwest


Many people are happy with that seed bank. Just reading the posts on this page some people are not.My friend ordered there got his seeds so good luck.


As for places that ship to usa, I hhave used hempdepot, Dr Chronic, and Sanniesshop successfully as well as Attitude. I'm pretty sure BCBudDepot does ship to the states though just to clear that up.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 19, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Yeah...OK...So I JUST checked the Attitude, guess what??? Dutch Passion's Blue Berry, feminised, available in 5 or 10 packs!
> So what's the hubbub Bub? And just for clarity, you didn't "pay double", the 5-pack is $81.59 and the 10-pack is $151.99, so you saved about $10. As you said, "The more you know"


BB thanks for the laugh


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 19, 2011)

shagster said:


> Rookie mistake ordered before I joined here.
> So what are you saying? rip off joint or bad quality ?
> 
> What your recommendation? I live in US. Pacific Northwest


How far are you from Vancouver, B.C.? Think about it, LOL.


----------



## shagster (Jan 19, 2011)

2000 miles north of there. 

Is there reliable seed companies that ship to the US from there?

I just checked a Canada seed and they don't ship to US


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 20, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Yeah...OK...So I JUST checked the Attitude, guess what??? Dutch Passion's Blue Berry, feminised, available in 5 or 10 packs!
> So what's the hubbub Bub? And just for clarity, you didn't "pay double", the 5-pack is $81.59 and the 10-pack is $151.99, so you saved about $10. As you said, "The more you know"


I just checked there too and THEY ARE there (now). Had you checked when you made the comment, you'd know those are new.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 21, 2011)

LVsFINEST said:


> I just checked there too and THEY ARE there (now). Had you checked when you made the comment, you'd know those are new.


LOL, if you say so........feel better?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to warn anyone thinking of buying strains from riot seeds that I have been alerted to the fact that riot seeds are using some of my pictures taken from my threads and renaming them as their own strains.

the strains that I know of are 

Riot Seeds Fuckberry it is actually a pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark!

Riot Seeds Blood Rose again a different pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark!

Riot Seeds Sid Vicious is a pic of the Cannabiogen Seeds Sandstorm 

Double Black Doja is a pic from one of my 2006 threads of a Black Russian!

these were listed on the Attitude seedbank but I have noticed that they have taken a couple of the pictures down now (I wonder why!) it seems highly unlikely that they were posted in error as they were posted on the riot site as well, in fact the Riot Double Black Doja is still showing the 2006 Black russian image.

so just a heads up, research what you are buying before you part with your hard earned cash

Heath


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like my pics are listed at most of the seed banks
here is riot seeds Blood Rose listed at sensible seeds http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=4661

and here it is from my black rose thread from HG420 2008


----------



## LVsFINEST (Jan 27, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> LOL, if you say so........feel better?


If I were going to make shit up, it would be worth while. We're talking about buying seeds here dude, not banging Scarlett Johansson or winning the lottery.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, I will never buy anything that comes out from Riot. I can't believe that people stoop this low to sell their "product". Shameless.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn, can't believe they ripped off your shit. I can see why though! lol


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks a million heath, your info just saved me about $220..was gona order from riot..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> thanks a million heath, your info just saved me about $220..was gona order from riot..


Yeah thats crazy but i wouldnt order from him anyway9 price is way out of range from what i usually pay for seeds.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 27, 2011)

the strains i wanted were on the border of my price range ($10-$15/seed) when i'm getting great, hard to find genetics....which i was lead to believe he had, oh well, ya live and ya learn. ill just wait to order riot single seeds from attitude.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey All, as a supporter of Riot genetics and member of their forum, I wanted to jump in here with a cut & paste of Matt's mea culpa posted in the Riot forum:

Gey Y'all just found out Heathw as upset for me using his pics of the Black rose for some of my strains - The mother of all of these strains is indeed the black rose, but as he is a much better photographer than myself, obviously, and was at one time a friend, I figured he wouldn't mind and he was given credit on the pages. Apparently this pissed him off, so I took them down on the site and on the attitude, and he has my sincere apologies. What can I say he really is a better photographer!

Matthew

Now this seems pretty reasonable to me, but judge for yourself, and remember, this is the guy that created "Clockwork Orange"!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## greengoblin1 (Jan 28, 2011)

i just got my order in from seedmadness.com. everything looks good, impressive packaging. i hope they all sprout. i will give an update, stay tuned.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 28, 2011)

Burger Boss,

you seem to be missing the point, You or I have no way of knowing what the plant looks like that riot seeds is using because he hasn't shown us! how do you know the mother plant he used is even purple?. 

I gave Matthew some black rose seeds because he told me he was starting up a medical canna collective so naturally I gave him the seeds, if I had known he was going to use them to create crosses to sell then I wouldn't have give them him.

The images were used without my permission and there is no information on any of the seedbanks where his seeds are listed or up for sale that the images are of my plants. Unsuspecting buyers would look at the pictures and presume that they were buying the plant in the image description.

Unfortunately they are buying crosses that may or may not have some Black rose in it.

so I will say it again 

Riot Seeds Fuckberry it is actually a pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark! and Riot seeds were calling it Fuckberry

Riot Seeds Blood Rose again a different pic of my Black Rose complete with my watermark! and Riot seeds were calling it Blood Rose

Riot Seeds Sid Vicious is a pic of the Cannabiogen Seeds Sandstorm and Riot seeds are calling it Sid Vicious

Riot Seeds Double Black Doja is a pic from one of my 2006 threads of a Black Russian! and Riot seeds are calling it Double Black Doja



so if you or Matthew think that showing someone elses strain and renaming it is a good way of creating a good name in the canna community then so be it, but when people who have paid good money grow out these "crosses" and find they are nothing like the description dont say I didnt warn you! 

keep it green

Heath


----------



## Alganj (Jan 29, 2011)

*Im stoked!!!

I bought a bag of super lemon haze the other day and found 1 seed in it. I have bought several bags of this batch and this was my first seed.

I was wondering, will this seed be female or not? because The plant was obviously a female since the buds were so nice and there were no seeds, does this mean the one seed I got will be a female?

I think I just got lucky and I think its going to be female. Usually female plants have no seeds, and the pollen from a male is used to pollinate a branch or two to create seeds on those branches?

If my thinking is correct, I have a female on my hands. Thanks everyone!!! *


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2011)

bricktop just had an awesome post on this subject the other day.. i will try and say what he did, but probably won't do it as well as bt did..
if you get a seed in a bag of killer bud, than more than likely the seed was a result of a hermie plant that went unnoticed, which resulted in one or more buds / plants getting pollinated.. considering the pollen came from a hermie, the seed is now going to have that same hermie trait as the dad, so growing out the seed will more than likely result in a hermie plant..
how we know that the seed was a result of a hermie is that most growers today cull out all male plants once sexed, and just keep the females around to grow bud, unless of course they are doing some breeding, in which case the males would still be seperated from the females.. so in order for a seed to be formed, there most have been some pollen coming out of an all female room.. this is where the hermie comes in.. once you know that the plants were all females, the only way to get pollen is from a hermied female plant, which isn't what you'll want to grow out unless you're into hermnies that is..


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> bricktop just had an awesome post on this subject the other day.. i will try and say what he did, but probably won't do it as well as bt did..
> if you get a seed in a bag of killer bud, than more than likely the seed was a result of a hermie plant that went unnoticed, which resulted in one or more buds / plants getting pollinated.. considering the pollen came from a hermie, the seed is now going to have that same hermie trait as the dad, so growing out the seed will more than likely result in a hermie plant..
> how we know that the seed was a result of a hermie is that most growers today cull out all male plants once sexed, and just keep the females around to grow bud, unless of course they are doing some breeding, in which case the males would still be seperated from the females.. so in order for a seed to be formed, there most have been some pollen coming out of an all female room.. this is where the hermie comes in.. once you know that the plants were all females, the only way to get pollen is from a hermied female plant, which isn't what you'll want to grow out unless you're into hermnies that is..


I would suggest that it's possible that the occasional seed found in "sinsemilla" is NOT the result of hermaphroditism, but rather some stray pollen from a far away male. Last season I had zero male sign in my grow, and I mean NONE! I watch very carefully, because I hate seeds in my smoke. Yet, I found 1 viable seed, that I have germed just for giggles. So someone in my area had a male plant puking pollen, and this stuff can travel for miles!
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Brick Top (Jan 29, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> I would suggest that it's possible that the occasional seed found in "sinsemilla" is NOT the result of hermaphroditism, but rather some stray pollen from a far away male. Last season I had zero male sign in my grow, and I mean NONE! I watch very carefully, because I hate seeds in my smoke. Yet, I found 1 viable seed, that I have germed just for giggles. So someone in my area had a male plant puking pollen, and this stuff can travel for miles!
> Good luck & good grow.......BB



If growing outdoors there is the chance that a bee or a butterfly or a hummingbird or something will find a male or a hermie miles away and land and feed on it and then visit your plot ... but if it is indoors the odds of stray male or hermie pollen getting indoors and knocking up one or more of your plants is about equal to that of being struck by lightning and living on the same day that you will a $500,000,000.00 lottery and that night you poke the Olsen twins, unless you have a next door neighbor with a big outdoor grow with males and or hermies in it where you might carry the pollen in yourself or your cat or dog might.


----------



## Burger Boss (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry....of course I was talking about my outdoor grow. Indoors, certainly not that big a problem. But then again, if spider mites, white fly and such can get into your grow room, pollen can't be far behind............BB


----------



## Dochybrid (Jan 29, 2011)

Heath Robinson said:


> I want to warn anyone thinking of buying strains from riot seeds that I have been alerted to the fact that riot seeds are using some of my pictures taken from my threads and renaming them as their own strains.
> 
> the strains that I know of are
> 
> ...


I knew you from HG420, before it disappeared. I'm wondering why you only single Riot Seeds out? I've been growing and hobby breeding since the late 70's and have seen so many seed companies do this. Alot of seed banks do not even breed the lines they carry. I can go on forever about how many breeders use other breeder's strains to create a strain they call their own, yourself included. Anyone who has been in the game for as long as me has seen this done, even Neville, how many of Seed Bank's strains were a result of crossing strains he created? Very, very few. NL, Skunk, Haze, G-13 all were around long before Neville decided to kick herion and start a seed company. 

I do understand your concern, however, why are you only targeting one breeder/seed producer? How many of these so-called breeders are acutally breeding their own lines? Here, I'll answer that for you, less than 1% if that. Many are using mothers from already existing strains, others are using already existing strains to create a cross they call their own. Your Black Rose, if my memory serves me correctly, is Subcool's Double Purple Doja X Shiva Skunk; did you create either of those strains which went into B.R.? I know you did'nt. So we have answered that question. Same with your Chiesel. 

I have seen this shit go on for over 30 yrs, and have had many, many strains reworked, reproduced, or used in crosses and sold by many, many breeders; with not one word or acknowledgement of me. Do I put them out there on open forums, no, I do not, why, b/c I know my work, am confident in my work, and know another breeder is not using the detail of selection I am, they are not growing 100's of plants to find a single mother and/or father, they are simply using a special strain to make money, with little or no respect for the strain or species of cannabis.. 

Want some honest and good advice on seeds people, I shall give it to you. Almost any strain you buy on the commercial seed market is the work of hobby breeders like myself yrs & yrs ago. If it is not an exact decendant of one of these strains, it possesses some of it in it's lineage someplace. I started collecting land races in the 70's and began working with them to find th best of the best; quite often growing 100's of plants until I found that special female or male. You will not get me to sell any of my strains ever again. This is just for the simple fact I do not breed nor grow for money and/or profits, I grow and breed out of a pure desire to preserve true breeding lines, and b/c I possess a true and honest respect for the species of plant known as cannabis.

Do I know Matt personally? No. Have I talked to him? Yes, on several occasions, just as I have over 100 hobby breeders/seed producers over the past 30 yrs. Was Matt wrong for using another breeder's pics? Yes, it was misrepresentation. Is Matt the only breeder doing this? Hell no! My suggestion, wait and seek out grow journals of his lines, then pass judgement on whether or not his strains are incredible, just good, bad, or just another avg strain on the market. I have watched breeders hate on each other for over 30 yrs, it is like the Rap music industry, they all want a name for themselves, often at gaining attention for putting down or discrediting another. The truth is in the genetics, not the person selling the genetics. Talk is cheap, and from what I have seen, especially over the past 10 yrs or so, is alot of talk and most of it is just that....talk. Hate me if you want, go ahead, take sides, it is not going to hurt me b/c I do not sell seeds or flowers, I donate, share, and treat cannabis as it was meant to be treated, with respect and dignity.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice first post Dochybrid,

The simple answer is at this moment in time Riot seeds are the only seed bank that I know of which are using my pictures, renaming them and calling them their own. Because of this practice by Riot seeds potential buyers are buying a misrepresented strain. You can be sure if any other breeders use my pictures and rename them I shall point that out also.

keep it green

Heath


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2011)

@ Heath..Fact is Matt always stated in the strain description that the crosses with black rose.. were your work. It still says Heath Robinsons Black Rose. Matt used to have massive respect for you and consider you one of his heroes. His other posts about you on the forum, predating this, show nothing but respect. Also if someone would really try to rip off your work..they would remove the copyright signs etc. I can do this myself in less than 5min.. he did not do this.. because he had no intention of what you claim him to do. Yes it was wrong to do this without asking your permission. Too bad credit on the pics in the other stores was not passed to you. But in the riot store.. people that took the pics are credited for it. Matt is still new in running his own business..and still needs to learn alot.. but he surely does not deserve someone to slander his business and try to talk people out of buying from his store. There is a big difference in making an honest mistake...and trying to ruin someone his business. And yeah you can all start hating on me now...I dont care.All I know is that Matt is one of the most generous people in the business and Yes he charges alot for some seeds maybe, but he gives away more freebies than anyone else out there.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 30, 2011)

[email protected], another nice first post, I can understand you protecting someone you think is a good guy and I applaud you for it but I think your support is misplaced. 

I am simply pointing out that riot seeds show pictures of the Black Rose and Black Russian and Cannabiogen Seeds Sandstorm and claim them as their own. As far as I am aware Riot seeds are not selling these strains but are using the images as if they are Riot strains. I would call that is misrepresentation but if you don't that's fine also. 

The Double Black Doja that riot seeds sell is actually a picture of a Black Russian bud, so I have a hard time understanding why you think I am slandering anyone as I am stating facts. As for the watermarks they are transparent and not easily seen until the pictures are enlarged so most buyers would not see it even if they knew what my watermark looked like. 


as with all these things time will show if Riot seeds is a genuine seed bank, I hope for your sake and others that it is, until that time buyer beware.

Heath


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2011)

Matt doesn't sell these strains..but they are part of the genetics in the strains that he is selling. As I said before.. I dont think it was ok to do this...and he should have asked the people first before using any of their pics..but this is being blown way out of proportions.


----------



## phillyblunts33 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have only known Matt for a few months and that only extends to online as our conversations have only been via PM, Email or through the forums. All I can say about ANY of the shit I constantly hear regarding beefs that different people have with him is that I really dont think he EVER intentionally tries to screw anyone. All of my dealings with him have been nothing but straight forward .... There is never any "beating around the bush" or "talking around" an issue. He always seems to take shit on straight up. He is new to running his own business and mistakes are going to be made and people are going to get pissed off. I personally think he is a stand up dude. 

The more I think about this whole thing I start to realize that this obviously wasn't done thinking that Heath would never see them so I cant believe that he was trying to hide the fact that they weren't his own pics. The way I look at it is that Matt saw an opportunity to use a great pic to market a good product of his and used it not thinking that it was going to cause a problem. Maybe this decision was a little naive but that doesn't mean it was malicious. I really don't think it deserved the trashing that he took from it. Bottom line is that Matt is a very generous person that genuinely cares about the people that buy his gear and he stands behind it 1000% MORE than anyone else does in this business does. The guy is human and makes mistakes the same as EVERYONE else that has ever graced this planet. He publicly apologized and if that isn't good enough than it just shows that some people want to go through life holding grudges for whatever reason. Some people thrive off drama and honestly from what I gather Matt does everything he can to avoid drama and when he still has to deal with it anyway he always seems to try and diffuse the problem and move on. 

In my OPINION flaming Matt over something as petty as this after he has apologized seems awfully whiny and downright childish. We are all adults here (I think) and if people cant get over something like this and realize the world has MUCH bigger problems then we are getting pretty soft as human beings. Get over it and move on.


Flame on everyone!!






Peace
Philly


----------



## Dochybrid (Jan 31, 2011)

Heath Robinson said:


> Nice first post Dochybrid,
> 
> The simple answer is at this moment in time Riot seeds are the only seed bank that I know of which are using my pictures, renaming them and calling them their own. Because of this practice by Riot seeds potential buyers are buying a misrepresented strain. You can be sure if any other breeders use my pictures and rename them I shall point that out also.
> 
> ...


That is fair, and all I ask Heath. I've been in the growing/breeding scene for a very long time. We both know this is not the 1st, nor the last time this has happened in this business.

I'm not defending what Matt did with the pic incident, only him as a person/grower/breeder. So many people view this as petty, but in a breeder's perspective, it is not petty at all. People need to understand where you is coming from on this, however, we must also understand Matt's point of view as well. Does this make what he did right? No. However, I do understand his reasoning, and it was not to misrepresent his strains or to gain more sales; honestly, I do not believe it even crossed his mind att he tme he placed your pics on his site and as representation of the said strains they were used in. 

How many of you people saying this is petty have bred a strain, took yrs to get it right, then had some hack rework it and claim it as thier own? I have numerous times, so I feel where Heath is coming from on this. We see misrepresentatin of strains at every online seed shop there is. Matt made a mistake, it was poor judgement, and it is now fixed, and all this should be done now, and all should move on. I hold great respect for both of you, and feel you are both genuine people. Honestly, what has this industry become? Armchair breeding, people using other breeder's cuts and calling it their own. An era of armchair breeding has begun, and those of us that use the art of selection from as many plants as we can grow is a thing of the past. It is far too easy to get a cut, and/or seeds of another's work, and call it your own. It is why I no longer release my work to anyone I feel is out to make the quick buck so they can buy a Ferarri, or take credit on a forum for the last 10 yrs knowing the strains I produce are from another's hard work, while being an arrogant ass thru the whole process. 

You and Matt need to converse in private via PM's, IM's or whatever, for I think you both could benefit and move forward from this. I have very little respect for the seed industry, auto strains, fem seeds, BX'd strains from a cut of another's work, etc...etc... The industry has turned into a money game, with little or no respect for the species.

Edit: I will overlook your sarcasm on your "nice first post" comment. I'm a far better person than that.


----------



## frogster (Jan 31, 2011)

Master Gardner... much appreciated


----------



## StewartWarner (Jan 31, 2011)

so if i wanted to order seeds how would i go about doing so? (how to pay where to ship to ect ect)


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

Fucking Eh, Truly Bullshit Heath, you do someone a favor and they fuck you over and can't even get you some props after you helped them out. WTF, 
Same shit with DD's "look at my amazing system I designed all by myself, I just sold my system for half a million"
I need to blaze up to calm down and burger boss your sticking up for a fucking scammer.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Fucking Eh, Truly Bullshit Heath, you do someone a favor and they fuck you over and can't even get you some props after you helped them out. WTF,
> Same shit with DD's "look at my amazing system I designed all by myself, I just sold my system for half a million"
> I need to blaze up to calm down and burger boss your sticking up for a fucking scammer.
> 
> ...


Well, after the above rant, MediMary also sent me a PM:



MediMary said:


> tell matt riot I hope he chokes on a dick.
> fucking scammer piece of shit, thieving from heath robinson. Fuck him


And I answered with this:

I have NO idea who you are or why you would come at me this way!!!!
I DON'T know Mathew Riot personally, I joined the Riot forum because of the strains.
I had heard great things about them. However, I wasn't aware of all the god damned drama that goes with Mr. Riot! So please don't single ME out as some kind of scammer enabler just because I ignorantly attempted to defend his actions in the Attitude. At the time, it all seemed very reasonable to ME!!!!!




AND, BTW, I have ALREADY PM'ed Heath Robinson with a complete "mea culpa":





Stoner *Mr. Ganja*




















 
Join Date Jun 2007 Location Central CA Posts 1,138 
*




apologies *
Hi Heath, I must confess, I know absolutely nothing about Mathew Riot.
I stumbled onto the Riot website last Fall, and was intrigued with all the strains, especially Clockwork Orange. Perhaps I allowed some great genetics blind me to the fact that there was "drama" going on even then!
Your reputation is "Gold", and I would never involve myself in anything that might
damage your standing in the canna community. So please accept the sincere apologies of "a naive old man" who meant no harm.
Good luck & good grow.......BB 

TO which, HE replied:

*Heath Robinson* 




Marijuana Toker *Marijuana Toker*




















 Join Date Jan 2008 Posts 124 

*




Re: apologies *
Hi Burger Boss

I really appreciate the apology and thank you for your honesty.

I very rarely speak out about the shady dealings which are going on in the seed business but when it involves a strain which I have spent years developing and someone is making money from a poor copy and misrepresentation then I feel I have to speak up. 

Riot obtained the seeds from me under false pretences, you may or may not know that I give away thousands of my seeds a year to ordinary growers and medical growers Matthew riot approached me and asked if I would send some seeds as he was a grower whose only interest was helping medical patients. It later turned out that he was selling crosses on pot pimp and now his own site as well as others. Using pictures of my strain and selling what might be a cross of anything is unacceptable to me.

anyway thanks again for taking the time to send a pm i really do appreciate it.

all the best

Heath ​SO, MediMary, perhaps you could pull your horns in, and your head out of your ass, and be not so quick to condem........Thank you.......BB​


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

well maybe you shouldn't stick up for him on a public forum when yo ""know absolutely nothing about Mathew Riot.""in the first place. You have anyone else you know nothing about, that you would like to vouch for??

I didn't tell you anything personal, didn't insult you in anyway, just asked you to covey the message along to matt, I assumed you knew him since you are coming to his defense and all
So you post my private message up in public(roflmao), what are you trying to make me look bad or something?
bottom line you mess with heath~ its personal.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

BTW, I attempted to PM the above to MediMary first, however it seems their "inbox" was "full"; therefore I go public....BB


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

here is what OGraskal of the cali connection has to say....


ograskal said:


> Riot is a fuckin lieng scammer for sure. This is a fact for those that dont know.~ogr






ograskal said:


> Heres the truth about Riot seeds for those that dont know..
> 
> Yes folks, Mathew Riot is a scamming piece of shit!. I thought everyone knew this already. Before he went into the seed and clone biz He begged all of the breeders for thier cuts even cuts of their breeding stock and claimed it was for his medical patients. He said that he grew their medicine for them for free and gave it to them for free. I almost fell for his BS lies and sent him some but my gut told me somethin wasnt right with him. After i declined to send him some cuts since i didnt know him or ever here of him before, he went off on me and said i didnt care about the med community. I believe Outlaw grower also declined to send this guy some cuts and then when Outlaw grower got busted MathewRiot when online in public and made fun of him and said he deserved it. What a piece of shit. His plan was to use medical patients as an excuse to get access to dank cuts so he could make beans and sell cuts for outrageous prices. MATHEW RIOT IS A SCAMMING, LIEING, PIECE OF SHIT! THATS THE TRUTH!...~ogr


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

MediMary said:


> well maybe you shouldn't stick up for him on a public forum when yo ""know absolutely nothing about Mathew Riot.""in the first place.
> 
> I didn't tell you anything personal just asked you to covey the message along to matt, I assumed you knew him since you are coming to his defense and all


Very well put.....Your're right!!! I'm still some kind of jerk for allowing the Clockwork Orange to blind me, and ignorantly attempting to defend the creator. 
At least Mr. Robinson was willing to forgive, and I'm grateful for that, cuz his opinion means a lot to me, whereas, YOURS means SQUAT!


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Very well put.....Your're right!!! I'm still some kind of jerk for allowing the Clockwork Orange to blind me, and ignorantly attempting to defend the creator.



And I could care less what you think of my opinion, Got anyone else you want to vouch that you know nothing about broski, maybe an undercover cop


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

MediMary said:


> And I could caer less the what you think of my opinion, Got anyone else you want to vouch that you know nothing about broski, maybe an undercover cop


Well for sure I'm NOT your "broski", nor am I an "undercover cop"!
You seem to really get upset with folks who will jump in without prior knowledge of the facts....And you admit to your OWN assumptions, ("I assumed you knew him since you are coming to his defense and all"




).

Let's see now...with the information available to me, I assumed Matt was OK....
YOU assumed I knew him because of my post.........Guess that makes US a couple of ASSUMING ASSES........& have a good day.......BB


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

man I sent you rep and said to chill ~ but hey I can continue arguing with you.

Broski was in sarcasm(duh),Common sense lil homie, here Wikipedia that shit sense apparently you don't get sarcasm. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarcasm
No I am not calling you homie

I did assume you knew him since you were coming to his defense, I mean in all honestly who defends someone who they know nothing about. Seems like a pretty common sense assumption on my behalf, You supposedly think so highly of heaths opinion of you, why do you question him and support Mat in the first placet?!?! WTF!!!. Now you magically came to your senses. Seriously WTF!


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 3, 2011)

Put YOUR +rep where the "Sun don't shine!".........IF I could get it OFF of me I would.......To any Mod: I will surrender the last +rep posted to me, most happily. In fact, I deserve to lose something for posting a "PM" in the public, so please, do the right thing.......BB


----------



## MediMary (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I guess we will just have to agree to disagree
no more arguing left in me, usually I can go on for awhile.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Feb 3, 2011)

i planing on getting some seeds from attitude im interested in the auto flowering fem seeds and ive been looking at quite a few and after looking on here all i hear is alot of he said she said about different seed companys and i kinda find it to be obnoxious i just want a straight answer with out all the bullshit anyways heres a few ones ive been looking into getting and i was wondering if anyone has tried these before and how they turned out
#1 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/world-of-seeds/world-of-seeds-autoflowering/world-of-seeds-afghan-kush-ryder-autoflowering-feminized/prod_495.html "ive always been a fan of afgahn so why not give it a shot"
#2 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-genetics-60-day-wonder/prod_1385.html "only 60 days from seed to harvest cant go wrong with that just my only concern is the yeild"
#3 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/kannabia-seeds-flash/prod_1354.html " says its resistant to pests and fungus nice cause there would be lest to worry about"
#4 http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sweet-seeds-big-devil/prod_1307.html "a nice skunky plant "
#5 it would be nice if i could find some sort of a auto fem cross of northern lights and white widow.... any ideas?
so let me know what you think and what ur experences are and if you have had any luck with any of these from attitude... thanks
xXfishXx


----------



## nadrad (Feb 5, 2011)

anyone recommend a seed company that sends to Australia?


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 5, 2011)

nadrad said:


> anyone recommend a seed company that sends to Australia?


Here ya go.....talk to your mates:

https://www.rollitup.org/groups/aussie-growers-club.html

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 6, 2011)

nadrad said:


> anyone recommend a seed company that sends to Australia?


Alot of Aussies are patriotic to Shantibaba.
Good reasons to. My aussie mates have ordered seeds and and mixed reviews.
But all of them now order direct from Shantibaba.
3 reasons. 
1, Direct from the breeder is allways best
2, You get more than you bargained for (seen packs of 30+ not 18 sent as 1 order).
3, Unbeatable genetics (True White Widow, White Rhino, SSH, Nevs haze, G13Widow and not forgeting the Ortega)

Mrnice as some of the greatest varieties available.
(one of the only breeders with original 90's P1s)


----------



## Tigers Wood (Feb 6, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA riot gets caught again too funny
the guy is a total goof and a total n00b who loves ripping ppl off with his hermie fem seeds


----------



## MediMary (Feb 7, 2011)

Tigers Wood said:


> HAHAHAHAHA riot gets caught again too funny
> the guy is a total goof and a total n00b who loves ripping ppl off with his hermie fem seeds


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

anyone grown T*he Cali Connections; The Original Sour Diesel?* Or Reserva Privada Sour Diesel, or their Og Kush? Or know where a grow diary of either of those Sour Diesel's please post them. I have already searched and googled...

I would love to know some kind of first hand exp. on the strains before I drop that kind of paper on genetics. as that will pay off with 2 great females and 2 great males out of the some odd 10-13seeds of each sour D.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 8, 2011)

mane clear out ur inbox ill send you a link buddy,


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 8, 2011)

done........
edit; thanks alot for the link man. that was a nice find Medimary. Sounds similar to the Reserva Privada Sour D.
TCC Orig. Sour D journals seem to be non existent, but they SELL out everytime so fast. I'll be messaging swerve today. All I know is that he has a legit East Coast Sour D. clone and crossed it with a male Sour og with some tweaking.


----------



## velaf42 (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone had any experience or feedback on smokewithme as a source??


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 10, 2011)

velaf42 said:


> anyone had any experience or feedback on smokewithme as a source??


I had not heard of them until your post. Went in and looked around, seems like any other seed bank/sales outfit. Just never heard of them.
So....unless and until they can come up with some sales gimmick to top the Attitude by way of cost of seeds, freebies, speed of shipping, 
something that could give them an edge, I will stay with the "tried & true" Attitude.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello rollitup world


I was wondering again and heres what I wondered on.
I buy some fancy high dollar seeds and throw out any males.
Why not harvest that plant and get a bucketfull of high dollar seeds?

I have not come across any info on harvesting seeds, lots of stuff on growing females for the buds, but nothing on seeds. I just started learning about medical marijuana, mostly because AZ passed a MM law. They sure are good at passing laws, serious peckerheads, the whole lot, but thats another story.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey Bone, bottom line, it's not that simple. What you suggest is called "pollen chucking". It take years of experience to become a journeyman seed breeder. Your idea is sound, it's just not as simple as it sounds to get a stable seed line.
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks boss

it all sounds so easy : )
I would think even a bonehead like me could grow seeds


----------



## baraveryhelles (Feb 17, 2011)

In my experience, you may find marijuana seeds inside grass of poor quality. Marijuana that is grown on the doors are wind pollinated and thus creates the seeds. Hit up dude man for certain mediums. You will find the seeds when you break the independent producers or sometimes at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 18, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Thanks boss
> 
> it all sounds so easy : )
> I would think even a bonehead like me could grow seeds


It is that easy to make shit loads of seed worthy of growing to.
Might be best of getting an allready stable line.
Skunk#1, Afghani#1, Northern Lights. Could open polenate and get tons of seeds as good as them you started with.

Its not so easy to get a good stable F1. 
But then again if you start with the right ingredients then its all about timeing,care and patients.

Their is nothing bad about being a so called polen chucker. Infact many have started their own seedbanks.
Anyone wanting to share seed weather its stably produced or hacks is good.
Some polen chuckers as you call them produce better varieties than some dutch breeders.

Look at Nirvana. Being supplied buy a load of pollen chuckers. 
I personaly like to use "Hackers or more advanced hackers closet breeders"


----------



## boneheadbob (Feb 20, 2011)

canna_420 said:


> It is that easy to make shit loads of seed worthy of growing to.
> Might be best of getting an allready stable line.
> Skunk#1, Afghani#1, Northern Lights. Could open polenate and get tons of seeds as good as them you started with.
> 
> ...


Thanks but most of that over my head. I have lots to learn


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Feb 21, 2011)

You never know where the pollen will come from. I had a male get away on me in the main room 8 years ago. Ever since I get the odd seeds here and there. I could never figger it out where the pollen was coming from. One day the light came on, I bumped one of the fans and a little cloud came off it and guess what got some seeds. There is a lesson to be learned here.


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 21, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> You never know where the pollen will come from. I had a male get away on me in the main room 8 years ago. Ever since I get the odd seeds here and there. I could never figger it out where the pollen was coming from. One day the light came on, I bumped one of the fans and a little cloud came off it and guess what got some seeds. There is a lesson to be learned here.


Yes, there is, it's about how "urban legends" get started. The shelf life of cannabis pollen is relatively short, maybe a year or so if you're real lucky and thats when it's sealed up with a desiccant and frozen. There is no viability in cannabis pollen that has sat out in the open for eight years. 
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## greenavenger (Feb 21, 2011)

just started reading the thread medimary. cool stuff. i almost did the same but went with super soil cuz of conditions but this system looks like the tits


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 22, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> I have not come across any info on harvesting seeds, lots of stuff on growing females for the buds, but nothing on seeds. I just started learning about medical marijuana, mostly because AZ passed a MM law. They sure are good at passing laws, serious peckerheads, the whole lot, but thats another story.


well if youre going to put yourself in the situation to pluck and collect seeds by choice...definitely test the viability by giving them a quick squeeze between your fingers.




those that dont crack after you've applied pressure are good to go.


----------



## jerryme (Feb 23, 2011)

I ordered through attitude using a debit card, I did a lot of research I think people are split 50/50. The bad news, the day after I ordered them my card had a block on it. Kind of freaking out! I don't think it was a good idea at all. I had to call the bank and have it turned back on. Also the charge come up as The Attitude Incorporated, LAME!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

jerryme said:


> I ordered through attitude using a debit card, I did a lot of research I think people are split 50/50. The bad news, the day after I ordered them my card had a block on it. Kind of freaking out! I don't think it was a good idea at all. I had to call the bank and have it turned back on. Also the charge come up as The Attitude Incorporated, LAME!!!


Thats crazy.I ordered from attitude plenty of times always using my debit card not once something like that happend and trust me i ordered alot


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 23, 2011)

Some banks and card company's are bigger jerks than others. Overseas transactions will raise red flag with some and ho hum for others.
I've used my Chase bank card for 7 purchases from the Attitude, never a problem. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 23, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Some banks and card company's are bigger jerks than others. Overseas transactions will raise red flag with some and ho hum for others.
> I've used my Chase bank card for 7 purchases from the Attitude, never a problem. Good luck & good grow.......BB


Thats the same debit card i use lol


----------



## JerseyEddie (Feb 24, 2011)

@Good2bKind - in a WORD? Are you out of your freaking mind? Can I use a P.O. box??? Why don't you hang a sign out stating that you are a nefarious no-good-nick?


----------



## canna_420 (Feb 25, 2011)

woodsmaneh! said:


> You never know where the pollen will come from. I had a male get away on me in the main room 8 years ago. Ever since I get the odd seeds here and there. I could never figger it out where the pollen was coming from. One day the light came on, I bumped one of the fans and a little cloud came off it and guess what got some seeds. There is a lesson to be learned here.



I would have been looking for hermy issues. as no way polen could stand 8 yrs of grow room enviroment.
maybe a small light leak . Enough for one or 2 unseen bananas.


----------



## metrogrowth (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the best way to order seeds. I lost my SUB COOL seed vender.
I had heard that some places in Cali & Co. would send seeds though I question that?
Can anyone help!
Looking for Vortex, Jacks Qleaner, Qrazy Train, Apollo 13Bx, KABOOM from Sub Cool then other beans as well. I have 12 Sub Cool strains.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Burger Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

metrogrowth said:


> What is the best way to order seeds. I lost my SUB COOL seed vender.
> I had heard that some places in Cali & Co. would send seeds though I question that?
> Can anyone help!
> Looking for Vortex, Jacks Qleaner, Qrazy Train, Apollo 13Bx, KABOOM from Sub Cool then other beans as well. I have 12 Sub Cool strains.
> ...


Jeez metro, you just might want to take a look around the *ATTITUDE!* Those strains and many others from TGA Subcool are THERE!
Just in case you haven't heard of them, here's the addy: http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-cannabis-seeds/cat_125.html
Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## southside420 (Mar 1, 2011)

just gonna throw my 2 cents in....Attitude = ordered a $400 order and was given 4 emails within 24hrs. to tell me my order was shipped....Seedboutique= ordered a $400 order and was never given so much as an email, and they never responded to the 5 subsequent emails I sent them for a status request. Definitely never ordering from them again.


----------



## Neonlights (Mar 1, 2011)

That sucks southside. I just ordered from seedboutique and was a little afraid I didnt get an email or even had to make an account to track my order. My seeds came in super fast though, like 6 days. I was very happy, although they could help out with keeping of track orders better and sending invoices by email like everyone does on the internet now a days.

I have this sweet new souvenir now!


----------



## Black RooR 420 (Mar 2, 2011)

so you can order seeds and have them shipped to the us?


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Black RooR 420 said:


> so you can order seeds and have them shipped to the us?


Been going on for years.


----------



## Black RooR 420 (Mar 2, 2011)

should i get seeds from here?


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 2, 2011)

Black RooR 420 said:


> should i get seeds from here?


First off, it's not my place to tell anyone where they "SHOULD" buy their seeds. Now, that said, I would SUGGEST that if you are in the market, the Attitude is an excellent, reliable, seed vendor.......BB


----------



## Irollfatties (Mar 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 3, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> First off, it's not my place to tell anyone where they "SHOULD" buy their seeds. Now, that said, I would SUGGEST that if you are in the market, the Attitude is an excellent, reliable, seed vendor.......BB





COUCHLOCKME said:


> ATTITUDE'S MARCH BDAY PROMO.
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Sage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Kushage
> 1x Fem T.H. Seeds - Burmese Kush
> ...


 plus they got this deal. pretty cool.


----------



## jzs147 (Mar 8, 2011)

anyone ordered from these guys

http://www.seedsman.com/en/

i got some white widow came through alright


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 8, 2011)

There are only 3 companies I fully trust: The Attitude Seedbank, Worldwide Marijuana Seeds, and DOPE-SEEDS.COM Every company has came through on every order I have ordered about 16 times, haha...


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Mar 9, 2011)

I fully trust seed boutique and seedbay. The bay you have to use money orders or cash, the bou accepts cards. I have over 10 orders from them and they get here FAST everytime. I also like attitude but this last order for their promo still hasn't even shipped out yet and I placed the order on Sat morning. So kinda slow for them this time. I bet they have a ton of orders to process but dang cant even get it out in 5 days? That sucks.


----------



## RedEyedNReady (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh yeah and world wide seeds rocks too! Very fast and never a problem.


----------



## cary schellie (Mar 18, 2011)

I keep hearing people bash marijuana-seeds.nl. ive ordered like 4 times no problems. last order was in my mailbox in 4 days. cheap, good customer service


----------



## Burger Boss (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems that a number of seed houses have somewhat straightened up their acts. I'm seeing sites that screwed ME in the past, suddenly become models of customer service. I guess the Attitude set the standard and the rest had to follow suit to survive. Anyway, that's my take on the current state of the seed business.......BB


----------



## h.h. (Apr 1, 2011)

Sannie's seeds. 2 week delivery, good customer support.
I do not work for Sannie, just giving nods for great service. If this post is in violation,please remove and my apoligies.


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 1, 2011)

It is fine to praise any seed bank that has performed to your expectations.
I do the same thing for the Attitude whenever I get the opportunity. Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Give Me (Apr 2, 2011)

h.h. said:


> Sannie's seeds. 2 week delivery, good customer support.
> I do not work for Sannie, just giving nods for great service. If this post is in violation,please remove and my apoligies.


h.h. Wish I could share the same  Are you in the US?
I am very sad as I placed an order on 3/9/11 and have yet to receive  I have sent him an E mail in the hopes that it was just an oops? I am really hoping this is the case as I have heard so many good things. Not bashing! just sharing my current experience. I hope to be able to edit this in the very near future with positive info 
UPDATE: ORDER ARRIVED TODAY I AM STOKED sorry for the caps but I had to let everyone know He delivered


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 2, 2011)

Once again I shake my head in disbelief......C'mon people....what is it that draws folks into the dim recesses of "shady" seed sales? I sincerely hope "Give Me" eventually receives their seeds, but the question is why Sannie seeds, what was the "hook" to get you to plunk down your $$$ with them? 
I've seen the site...... not terribly impressive to me.......Was it the exotic strains?.....incredibly low prices?......a promise of super fast service?......maybe the freebies? I see that an e-mail was sent, and now you are hoping "he" might respond! If your purchase had been with the Attitude, you could call and talk to a "live" body, if you had any questions. And NO, I don't have any financial ties to the Attitude, just a long history of satisfaction.
Wishing all, Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## Give Me (Apr 2, 2011)

Burger Boss said:


> Once again I shake my head in disbelief......C'mon people....what is it that draws folks into the dim recesses of "shady" seed sales? I sincerely hope "Give Me" eventually receives their seeds, but the question is why Sannie seeds, what was the "hook" to get you to plunk down your $$$ with them?
> I've seen the site...... not terribly impressive to me.......Was it the exotic strains?.....incredibly low prices?......a promise of super fast service?......maybe the freebies? I see that an e-mail was sent, and now you are hoping "he" might respond! If your purchase had been with the Attitude, you could call and talk to a "live" body, if you had any questions. And NO, I don't have any financial ties to the Attitude, just a long history of satisfaction.
> Wishing all, Good luck & good grow.......BB


 BB- Hey, I was just sharing my experiences, I did hear good things about his beans, to each there own. I shared how I handled it because others just go here and flame the Supplier whomever they may be and I understand that it is bound to happen where something doesn't go right, maybe a better way to handle it. I also sent another E mail letting him know I did receive it along with my apologies (Knew I should have waited till tonight). Maybe I posted in the wrong forum-if so, Sorry- Thanks for a vote for the 'Tude' I can say I ordered from both Nirvana as well as Sannies-Both took almost a month to the East Coast US-----I would never recommend ordering from just any ole site unless you have the dollars to lose bottom line. I do however recommend researching and seeing how others have made out that are from your neck of the woods. JMO crap that's what I was doing  Good growing to all and to all a good grow


----------



## AdvNutrients (Apr 3, 2011)

The Attitude for me, but to each his/her own. Once trust is built hard to sway away.. Alaska420


----------



## del66666 (Apr 3, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> I keep hearing people bash marijuana-seeds.nl. ive ordered like 4 times no problems. last order was in my mailbox in 4 days. cheap, good customer service


i think there are 2 firms with similar names..........im with u they do good seeds.......their grapefruit is fine.....


----------



## Burger Boss (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck & good grow.......BB


----------



## MasterS (Apr 12, 2011)

Ordered during the Emerald Triangle special offer the weekend of April 3rd. I got the seeds 8 days after placing the order 6 days after they said it was sent to International Royal Mail. BTW, you can track them once they reach USPS just not through the normal tracking process. Just google USPS international mail tracking and the Royal Mail tracking number worked. Oh and I should add I got 5 seeds in addition to the ones I was expecting. Go Attitude. BTW the shirt rocks.


----------



## tingpoon (Apr 12, 2011)

for me at least the order always gets over before even the tracking status updates. as for tude i just ordered their delta9 special, buy a pack of cannasutra and get a 3 pack of the mekong haze. these are good strains from them, the canna is more indica but the mekong haze is killer because its a sensi star cross.


----------



## AdvNutrients (Apr 14, 2011)

Mekong haze nice, I got some TGA-Spacebomb, Dutch Passions- Hollands Hope... im just trying different kinds now.. All from attitude

Take care and be safe


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 17, 2011)

you can search for the better result in this topic in rollitup search section.
you can also join the discussion group to find your proper answer.


----------



## P1hype (May 23, 2011)

hi there all this is the place i use http://www.seedmadness.com/ they ship worldwide but i am lucky to live 5min drive from there shop.


----------



## hungryhippo (May 23, 2011)

just recived a order from peakseedsbc fast and stealthy great custo servise all around good exprince


----------



## hungryhippo (May 23, 2011)

http://peakseedsbc.com/


----------



## crystalsanderas (May 26, 2011)

I use www.pickandmixseeds.com
Not had a problem yet, and good prices


----------



## Burger Boss (May 26, 2011)

crystalsanderas said:


> I use www.pickandmixseeds.com
> Not had a problem yet, and good prices


They do not ship to the States or Australia........fyi..........BB


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I ordered from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds and it was a good experience. I ordered White Widow Fem, and the order shipped quick. They had good communication and even sent me a link to check the status of my order. This is my 1st time grow, so I germed only 4 seeds in case and all 4 germed nice and I have 4 healthy seedlings about 2" tall in one week from seeds. 

Thanks and Peace!


----------



## doizger (Jul 27, 2011)

hey where do you recommend buying seeds?


----------



## UKHG (Aug 1, 2011)

www.marijuana-seeds.nl

i orderd from here im in uk arrived very stealithly in the bak of a balnk cd case( so got a free blank cd to boot!) orderd monday 5pm arrived thursday morning!
very easy purchase little to no communication other than recipts for cc transaction
and obv nothing iwth ther name on in my inbox!

i was very dubious as ther is another site very simlar named and wen i searched for rreviews on this site the topic wernt clear wether the one i used of the other ismilar was the scam
orderd ten thc the bomb for uk19 and got 5 free white widow i think

setting up my rom soon so will ofc doo a full diary and let u know!
anyone else used this bank? be good to hear sum good news abou them so its not time wasted


----------



## del66666 (Aug 1, 2011)

UKRG said:


> www.marijuana-seeds.nl
> 
> i orderd from here im in uk arrived very stealithly in the bak of a balnk cd case( so got a free blank cd to boot!) orderd monday 5pm arrived thursday morning!
> very easy purchase little to no communication other than recipts for cc transaction
> ...


 
they are a ok mate......never had problems with them.......


----------



## treduece (Aug 1, 2011)

true true true


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

hollands hope i wanna grow...


----------



## youngbud420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey Man...The Attitude is the best by far...Never had a problem with them..There the best!! Try it!!


----------



## Nordic division (Aug 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hollands hope i wanna grow...


im growing holland hope outdoors and they are really nice


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

whats the yeild like for them indoor/outdoor


----------



## Nordic division (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/hollands-hope.html got them from there but our climate is really shit in my area and im thinking about 200g-300g per plant dry maybe and i can tell you much more when they are harvested at mid or end september


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

cant complain at that whats that bout 6-7 oz


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 21, 2011)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


I was not able to access either one of these links...... ?


----------



## rd116 (Aug 21, 2011)

Old links, this thread is from 06 originally. Go to Attitude, I have never had any problems there.


----------



## BluBerri (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks rd! Yeah - I know it's an older thread -- I'm a noob and I've been reading through alot of stuff on here. Very informative and educational! I've never grown anything in my life and am finding lots of helpful people here in the forums!


----------



## joey2011 (Aug 29, 2011)

Selling seeds if any ones interested since they seem to be so expensive individually. 100 super silver haze, 200 white widow, 200 Himalayan gold. All 100% female. They are all quality picked out seeds. I will send them in tubes for protection. 500 seeds all female, for £195 in total thanks


----------



## del66666 (Aug 29, 2011)

not allowed to sell on here or you get banned................


----------



## tiltswitch (Sep 4, 2011)

just puttin in an order of 30 blueberry from attitude....cant go rong with these guys,selection is top notch....


----------



## Rokynutz (Sep 8, 2011)

tahoe58 said:


> rollitup said:
> 
> 
> > Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> ...


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 12, 2011)

i just pickd up nirvanas wonderwoman reg seeds and i got a royal dwarf for a freebie any one with some pointers on wonderwoman should send me a pm.. thanks in advance....


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 12, 2011)

and yeah its ok for u to put ur real name on there its not storred in the us and u might not get it if u dont use ur real name cause the post office miht think it looks suspicious


----------



## Rokynutz (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Skunk.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

skunkpunk13 said:


> and yeah its ok for u to put ur real name on there its not storred in the us and u might not get it if u dont use ur real name cause the post office miht think it looks suspicious


im going to use your name.......


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 15, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im going to use your name.......


 or not lol


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 16, 2011)

just remember you get what you pay for when going to Nirvana Shop cheap seeds with cheap genetic.

i would check out-
attitude
hopefulgrow
seedbay
seedboutique


----------



## Mauler57 (Sep 21, 2011)

I use Herbies. Fast, free super stealth shipping upgrade. And they ship to the US. They will also BEAT anybodies prices


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Sep 23, 2011)

Is there any relation between the Black Label and White Label breeders at Attitude? Going to get ready to place my next order. White Label hasn't disappointed me yet with their White Widow, Sensi Star, and Holland's Hope strains. I heard that Black Label is supposed to have a good Jack Herer and I know they do a Neville's Haze but I haven't tried their take on it.
Not really sure who herbie's is, do you mean herbie's head shop? I guess as long as they are not located within the US it's fine. I wouldn't risk ordering from US housed companies for obvious reasons. Attitude always gets to me in 11-12 days to the west coast, not sure who can beat that.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 25, 2011)

FRIENDLYTOKEZ I say they are differnt companys becouse sensi seeds are also white lable.
Black Label Seeds - Breeder Information 
Black Label Seeds is a daughter of High Quality Seeds.


----------



## loquacious (Sep 25, 2011)

DMXAK47 said:


> just remember you get what you pay for when going to Nirvana Shop cheap seeds with cheap genetic.
> 
> i would check out-
> attitude
> ...


I have ordered from Nirvana many times and they flat out have the best customer service! I have 100% germ rate with them and have had nothing but awesome smoke! I have grown Bubblelicious, AK-48, and Blackberrry. They are cheap, reliable, and fast.


----------



## mrjones574 (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive ordered from two places a place in canada that took over a month to get(cant remember the name) the other was Attitude i was very impressed got'em in a week all seeds popped and had 4 out of 6 were female (ordered fem seeds) saddly shit happens and they didnt make it to harvest


----------



## Buzzzz (Oct 1, 2011)

I did and still back-ordered. I sent email to cancel order and have not received verification it has been canceled and money refunded.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Oct 3, 2011)

BUZZ Were did u order from and what was it


----------



## xMOONx (Nov 7, 2011)

Mark24688m said:


> Anybody know of any sites in the US?


*No an don't want to know any!*


----------



## dennis1946 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had good luck with Herbie from England. Very wide selection of auti flowering seeds. I was disappointed with the Ministry of Cannabis the Netherlands. I never received the seeds they said they mailed. We played the game twice on the same order. All I know for sure is that I didn't receive anything I paid for. Learn from my error. In fact after that little calamity I decided no more Dutch companies for me. Why bother when the English want the business and can mail a letter.

Dennis


----------



## xMOONx (Nov 10, 2011)

*Waiting on 1st order from Nirvana--WW fem. I had a couple brain farts ordering (my fault) but AJ took care of them for me. If ever need help at Nirvana--ask for AJ!*


----------



## jjtmartin (Nov 20, 2011)

Green house seeds sucks, and the guy up top sucks bc bud depot is straight they have some rediculous mendo purps. I really like single marijuana seeds .com you get your stuff in like four days the other places all just take to long. so just use single seeds also know as world wide marijuana seeds. I been in this shit for years trust me bro. Also sub cools shit is awesome quarkle ,jack ripper don't do the dairy queen also dinafem critical + is good white widow x big bud and black russian. try them you can not go wrong with ak or chronic.


greenmonster said:


> that is the STEALTH'iest' ship method I ever seen! Awesome! thanks for posting that pic W.Widow. Im going crazy literally trying to get just a few seeds for my first time grow.. but i think im going to order from nirvana and a few other companies just to hedge my bet


----------



## coubury (Nov 22, 2011)

Im looking for seeds indoors, that are very strong maybe 20+ THC there is so many sites its hard to know which ones are the best and strongest, Im looking for very very strong weed.

Would anyone be so kind as to offer some suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 2, 2011)

check these out they are all great

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/, http://www.sanniesshop.com/, http://cannacollective.co.uk/seedshop/, http://cannazon.net/.



Everything I read and say on this sight is for entertaiment purposes only. I have never grown or plan to grow marijuana, my sparse knowledge comes from what i have watched and or read on this and other sights on the internet.


----------



## Killerbuzz (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what is meant by "Feminized Seeds"


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 8, 2011)

Killerbuzz said:


> Does anyone know what is meant by "Feminized Seeds"


 Self polinated plants give of around 99% female plants.
Their is no guarantee .

Their is many ways to do so.
STS
Gib acid
Colloidal Silver


----------



## Pavlin (Dec 9, 2011)

PEOPLE DO NOT BUY FROM THEY ARE azarius.com Cheaters WILL TAKE MONEY AND WILL NOT give you a trick NOTHING !!!!!!


----------



## Killerbuzz (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info, just trying to choose a place to get seeds and wondered if that made a difference in the seed quality, or the number of guaranteed already sorted female seeds.


----------



## Diamonds (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone ever order seeds from www.everyonedoesit.com ? I was looking at this I but don't want to get ripped off either


----------



## del66666 (Jan 15, 2012)

Diamonds said:


> Anyone ever order seeds from www.everyonedoesit.com ? I was looking at this I but don't want to get ripped off either


use them all the time, they are safe mate


----------



## Diamonds (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Wollemi (Jan 31, 2012)

I have placed 3 orders with Amsterdam Seeds I received 2 of the orders.The last order was the largest and by the was they stopped tacking credit cards!Cash money order or wire transfer.Yes the RED Light should have gone off but as I said I received 2 of my previous orders.I have sent dozens of E Mails with no response.
Wollemi.


----------



## hotnhigh (Jan 31, 2012)

also had a bad experience with Amsterdamseeds, thought sending cash was safer as buying from holland nota uk seed company but my cash went up in smoke I think as I never got my seeds. I only use herbies & BonzaSeeds.com now as I never have any problems with them, not ever!


----------



## flightestman (Jan 31, 2012)

You right about BC Bud Depot they have one of the best looking web pages but you exactly right good thing you posted that up.


----------



## flightestman (Jan 31, 2012)

I think they take a look at it and just say that ours now. Why not ship the seeds you get more money in the long run, they rather steal you money it must be fun working there. Never use large bills you should have known that.


----------



## toddzilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Where in BC can someone walk in and purchase TGA gear? My friend is going for business in a couple months and I need him to get me some souveniers. Thanks!


----------



## smoorm1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Is attitude a good seed bank I was thinking of getting my very first order from them!


----------



## del66666 (Feb 4, 2012)

smoorm1 said:


> Is attitude a good seed bank I was thinking of getting my very first order from them!


yes they are fine mate and free seeds too.....


----------



## Fishtee (Feb 6, 2012)

I placed an order with planet wax aka marijuana seed co on 1/3 for some reason the order made it to the post office in my city but was deemed undeliverable due to a bad address on senders part and sent back to parts unknown I informed plantet wax about what happened and aftper investigating on their side have agreed to reship as long as I pay the freight is this norml


----------



## Fishtee (Feb 7, 2012)

Good news I paid the reshippng and my seeds finally came


----------



## del66666 (Feb 8, 2012)

Fishtee said:


> Good news I paid the reshippng and my seeds finally came


what did you get?


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey just an fyi attitude seeds are very good fast and discrete ,, ordered on a sat.and got them 9 days later in a plain brown envelope that fits in any postal box.. So no picking up from the po .. Great prices and freebies with my order... I will order again when or if i lose my strains ....


----------



## kpt (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys! Just a n00b here tryin to get some info. I've done my homework and will be ready to get started real soon. I have some seeds already but I got no clue what the hell they are! I'm thinking of ordering some just so I can start with something I'll be more comfortable with. My only dilemma is shipping! I'm no longer in Canada and shipping needs to be discreet as possible. How discreet? Not even in a dvd or cd case as they will think it's pirated software or something. I think Attitude (?) can send with a shirt but I definitely don't want a shirt with a big leaf on it! To top it all off, the package must be couriered (FedEx, DHL, etc.) as any other mail is sent to a post office and you MUST go collect it. From what I gather azarius.net is the only place that mentions FedEx on their site.

I'm really not a paranoid guy, just tryin to find out all I can before I take the plunge!


----------



## bass1014 (Apr 28, 2012)

go with attitude you wont be disapointed


----------



## Grifsta (May 7, 2012)

ordered from drchronic few yrs back, everything came nicly packaged in packs of 10 in there own envelopes w/ some awsome pics of the strains i ordered on each package. was really cheap think it was $15 usd for pack 10 durban psn and $8 usd for WW. Went to germ half the seeds of each package, they seemed old and dry like the shit you find when people microwave there buds to dry em. 3 out of the 10 sprouted in napkins then 2 died shortly after. 1 did make it to a good 3 ft tall b4 my new gf took away to much of my time and it died lol . Never tried the others.

oredered from dutchseeds got my seeds in the middle of a cd case 10 pack of something think was indoor mix ... nothing sprouted. Had my bud who grows big scale and they didnt sprout on him either. glad i only placed small orders. 

just set up an account to place a order with Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique and after 2 days my account was gone, had no record of my email with them and no response from emails in 3 days. Good thing i never sent them the cash for seeds... should a been my 1st clue was bad when they only wanted cash or money order that they didnt want filled out to anyone lol. 

what happened to all the good reliable shops  

any good seed banks out there that are worth it ? 
seen some say attitude... whats the link ... googling it shows up with 10 dif sites all with dif urls lol.
and Sea of seeds... just havent tried them yet. 

only stuff we got around here now is ditch weed ...../puke though the farmers pesticides do keep the bugs away lol

tnx for help


----------



## bass1014 (May 9, 2012)

go with attitude seeds !!!!! its the only place i order from,, they will hook you up .i have never had an issue and never ordered a t-shirt or anything never used the guaranteed thing and i live in the states and were not even medical yet...they have a very wide selection of very good breeders and the freebies that you get are the bomb, the more you order the more you get..


----------



## missnu (May 9, 2012)

I have used 
http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
and http://www.seaofseeds.com/


----------



## missnu (May 9, 2012)

All did well.


----------



## seann33 (May 9, 2012)

I just got an order from sensible seeds, shipping was about 2 weeks. took them 4 days before they sent them out. Very happy with them Their shipping is cheap($4.50ish). And got afgahn kush ryder auto as freebie was pleased by this since my whole order was autos. Also got rolling papers from royal seeds lol. They had bomb prices too



I have gotten 2 orders from everyonedoesit, their quick like 9 days each time. They also have free shipping so the price u see is what you pay. havnt got any freebies in those orders but it looks like they have some freebies set up thru the companies.


----------



## bauty67 (May 16, 2012)

I ordered from bc seedking had no problems bought 15 seeds they sent 20. I only germed 2 seeds they both sprouted and are growing fine. They had good prices and very good discreet shipping received the seeds in about 7 days.


----------



## bauty67 (May 16, 2012)

And should also say I used my credit card and my real address. I live in the US and maybe I am a fool but I have no worries of any Feds. showing up at my door for buying seeds online.


----------



## Red hair33 (May 17, 2012)

Afey questions and thanks to anyone who answers

Anywhere that takes paypal or google checkout?


When they say they are female is that the case or do you still get males?


How long can you have seeds for? ( because I want certain ones but I think they only come in packs of 10 and only planing growing about 5 )


----------



## Grifsta (May 17, 2012)

Red hair33 said:


> Afey questions and thanks to anyone who answers
> 
> Anywhere that takes paypal or google checkout?
> 
> ...


not sure about paypall or google but when they say the seeds are feminized they are geneticly breed to produce female plants. though i think they can still turn herme but chance is low. 

dont quote me on it but think seeds can last for 6-12 months if kept dry in freezer ( but just what i herd word of mouth) but fresh seeds are always the best when used with in the first 2 months . 

As for people scared to ship to there house i wouldnt worry about it unless your shipping a few pounds of seeds lol. If you have priors and might have some eyes watching ya then worry. The seeds are sold as "novilty items" so its just like buying a nudie movie from euro and shippin to US. Unless you tell everyone that your going to start growing its all good. Even if the seeds are picked up in customs they just send you a letter saying your packaged was confiscated for drug parafinalia(spellcheck) and you wont be getting it. then try again the next day and hope for better luck lol.


----------



## Red hair33 (May 17, 2012)

Grifsta said:


> not sure about paypall or google but when they say the seeds are feminized they are geneticly breed to produce female plants. though i think they can still turn herme but chance is low.


Thanks for your reply 
Looking at this http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ what someone put up on the previous page, has any others had any dealings with them?

EDIT: Going back on the thread I see a lot recommend this, but what is the differnce between white and black label?


----------



## Grifsta (May 18, 2012)

just got my seeds from seaof seeds was nicly packaged in dvd case, though bonus seeds rattleded arouind in the plastic containers made it sound like dvd broke lol.

Anyone know what the promo for the sos was for week of may 9th. forgot the names. 
This is what was labled on them :
FaB or Fa13
SH
JACK
SK
AROMA

if anyone knows the full names for them that be awesome.


wow sos has awesome coustomer support sent them a email asking what they seeds where and within 2 min they sent back... haha faster then the local mc donalds... lol


----------



## BlueBalls (May 19, 2012)

Red hair33 said:


> How long can you have seeds for? ( because I want certain ones but I think they only come in packs of 10 and only planing growing about 5 )



I just germinated 2 seeds I bought 2 and a half years ago.
One popped in 36 hours. The other just shy of 60 hours.
I kept them in a plastic coffee can in my closet.


----------



## snake10g (May 20, 2012)

Nirvana is the shit. I have ordered seeds twice from them and both times I recivied them within 3 weeks.They also (the ones that I got) germinated in about 2 days, and on the 3rd day I have put them in solo cups under T-5 lighting, and I have some excellent veggies right now ready for my Flowing tent soon.White Widow, Kaya Gold, and Blue Mystic are about a foot HI,and Super Skunk, Master Kush,and Northern Lights are all in Solo cups.I live in U.S.A ,lol and I dont work for them, just a grower/smoker who used to use clones,and switched to seeds.Peace


----------



## Flares (May 21, 2012)

has anyone had seeds from Pyramid Seeds? I just ordered 1 of there limited edition fem seeds. Hope its worth my wild


----------



## beb (May 21, 2012)

I just tried to place an on-line order at Attitude using a perfectly good credit card (and fully legit name & address, of course - only 20 seeds), and the CC charge failed to go through - "denied by the bank". I tried a 2nd also perfectly good card, and it got denied too. Both were Visas.


----------



## AliCakes (May 22, 2012)

beb....i haven't had a problem with attitude and I've ordered from them several times. My germination rate is still 100% after more than a few dozen seeds and they've always been punctual.

Some credit cards don't allow overseas, online purchases without you specifically asking them to take off this restriction. It's to keep you from being a dumbass and giving your money to some hoax in Africa, etc. Call the # on your CC and tell em you are having problems ordering some British goods online. No one will even raise an eyebrow. Hope this helps.


----------



## Troon (May 23, 2012)

Attitude seeds. 10 days. East Coast. Was able to track it from entry in Maine via USPS tracking number. You may want to argue over prices but attitude got my seeds here in 10 days. Oh, the CC question. It happend to me as well. Security feature built in by back stopped the international order from being placed. Quick call to bank to let them know I approved of the purchase and they ok'd the transaction. Yea for attitude seeds


----------



## beb (May 26, 2012)

beb said:


> I just tried to place an on-line order at Attitude using a perfectly good credit card (and fully legit name & address, of course - only 20 seeds), and the CC charge failed to go through - "denied by the bank". I tried a 2nd also perfectly good card, and it got denied too. Both were Visas.


An hour or so after that denial, I was able to place an order with Sea of seeds using the first denied card - the only thing that had changed was that the charge was less, this time under $100. I called the card's bank the next day and they said that there was no problem and that it was OK to use again, so I put in another order with sos. That went through fine, and then two days later the card was locked up. This time, the bank said that it was because of the very first denial at attitude, which took a few days to get through their system.


----------



## StevenSativa (Jun 13, 2012)

DAFUQ? how to they hide that in the cardboard? And how do you know where to look. Thats insane!


----------



## Flares (Jun 17, 2012)

has anyone else here use www.original-ssc.com/ ? I bought a single from there and was here in 9 days. they even gave me a freebee fem seed. was shipped in bubble pack envelope. Inside was my seed I bought in its package wrapped in bubble wrap and freebee in a little zip bag also wrapped in bubble wrap oh yeah, and a pack of papers.  There prices are good too.


----------



## Croix420 (Jun 25, 2012)

Do not order from kindseed, I never received any seeds, lost US$80.00 and their customer service blows. Vancouverseedbank on the contraire was so fast they got surprised when i told them i had received the seeds in only 9 days, and im pretty far away from canada.


----------



## JpVilla (Jul 17, 2012)

I recommend nirvana seeds, they take FOREVER to get to the united states, but i've always received my order from them!


----------



## blindbaby (Jul 24, 2012)

in my order for lemon skunk, i got 5 single seeds, all from tropicanna. i have only tryed to sprout one so far. the orange tangeerine. never popped. an old maid. lol. well, should a take a few of the lemons, and try, or the darkstar.......


----------



## craigb4u (Jul 28, 2012)

who has the list of suppliers? god vs bad ?? does anyone keep the review list?? so we ALL know Angel's list rather than angies list hahahaha


----------



## MightyBlaze (Jul 28, 2012)

wow some good info there it's awesome that you know such info, saves me time!


----------



## Dbossmanfl (Aug 8, 2012)

do you know any seedbanks that deliver to the us. thanks in advance


----------



## blaze1camp (Aug 8, 2012)

read the thread it tells you...


----------



## Darkliquid (Sep 4, 2012)

i bought from amsterdam marijuana seeds and it was the fastest shipping i have ever seen with anything over seas.. yes it was pricey but i found it was fair considering you got 20 free seeds, if you buy 10 femenized.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 5, 2012)

i buy from single seed and hopefullgrow and attitude and seedboutique and seedbay.
thinking of trying sea of seeds.


----------



## jr9095 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have used *Single Seed* and have good delivery but .................... not one seed germinated out of 10 and 2 freebees!

I then ordered from *Seed Depot* 2 different times ( https://www.theseeddepot.com/) ....good delivery from Spain (14 days to US) 20 seeds *10 Freebies ( G 13 Haze)*. 

Todate I have germinated 10 with 100% germination.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just recieved both my orders one from sea of seed got some lavender with some good freebies just make sure your cc isnt blocked to use in that country. and i also got one order last week from single seeds got the new sagarmartha santa cruz kush. mine are 5/5 sprouted and growing right now. and got only two free seeds with order.


----------



## mayhem01 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone Tried Herbie's?


----------



## rtcy2008 (Oct 7, 2012)

fist post and this is a old thread but, Does Dr. Cronic only accept cash?


----------



## rtcy2008 (Oct 7, 2012)

LegalizePhx said:


> Trying DrChronic now


I just added some seeds to the order basket and it only mentions cash sent in a envelope????? Am I missing something? is this how you guys buy from that web site?


----------



## blindbaby (Oct 11, 2012)

i had a hybride of a nl x top44. it was preety good. ive heard that big bud is not nearly as potent, as many other streins that yeild just as much, some more.


----------



## chuckles01 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Peeps,
Wasnt sure if this is the right place (Forum) to ask this question but here goes anyway! im trying to find a strain of seed called "Gringo" does anyone know where i could get some and if anyone has any ingo on it?

cheers.


----------



## Yah (Oct 19, 2012)

anyone have experience with hempdepot?


----------



## Beacon (Oct 19, 2012)

Delicious seeds are pretty good and make it thru ok.


----------



## shadeforlife (Oct 23, 2012)

Has anyone used Amsterdam? A friend at school said he used them and it worked out for him...
I ordered my seeds and it has been quite a while...
Shipped on 2012-09-29
This order is placed on 2012-09-25 19:17:48 European time.

10/23/2012 still not here.


----------



## farmit420 (Oct 25, 2012)

went with nirvana! good looks RIU... its official like a referee whistle


----------



## Killer Sativa (Oct 27, 2012)

What does everyone use for payment in the US? Your personal credit card or a Visa giftcard or other means of payment...very curious?


----------



## jaysin5506 (Nov 4, 2012)

credit cards


----------



## mdjenks (Nov 7, 2012)

cannazon has the best selection I've seed next is attitude. since this is a bean site hear is my humble collection:


----------



## BoyAbrakadabra (Nov 8, 2012)

is there any seed(bank)seller here in philippines?


----------



## stonerhermit (Nov 15, 2012)

well, i'm trying to get together a community of growers/breeders in australia to exchange seeds/clones as well as experiment with new strains - it will be focusing on strains that have medicinal properties and is in deepnet to protect the anonymity of all involved. if you're an australia grower/breeder and would like to get involved at its early stages, follow my breadcrumbs


----------



## BWG707 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking for "femenized" Cherry Pie seeds. Im located in N. CA. I have access to indoor clones but from what Ive heard they need to be climatized and I'm not up for doing that.


----------



## soulreaver71 (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with KC Brains seed company? The prices are pretty good, almost too good!!! They are one of the breeders on the Sea of Seeds website and I may try it to see what happens and let everyone know what my experience with them is!!!


----------



## Seedplanter63 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ordered from BC seeds, they sent me an e mail the next day saying the bank declined the transaction. I ordered from the sensible seed co. & Attitude, the transaction went through. Got a confirmation e mail the next day. It's been 5 days, no packages yet, they both said 4-10 days. I'm still waiting on "pins & needles"!! Hoping for the best, trying not to set my expectations too high, I spent around $265.00 with the 2 from Europe. Grow Bud People!! It's one of the most satisfying experiences there is...


----------



## YoungGreen (Nov 20, 2012)

Planing on growing these seeds outdoors next year in Northern Ontario. I'm planting as soon as the frost ends and gets warm. What you guys think? http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/nirvana-master-kush http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/products/high-quality-big-bud-super-skunk getting 11 of the super skunk and 20 of the master kush. Planting all at once.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Nov 22, 2012)

Seedplanter63 said:


> Ordered from BC seeds, they sent me an e mail the next day saying the bank declined the transaction. I ordered from the sensible seed co. & Attitude, the transaction went through. Got a confirmation e mail the next day. It's been 5 days, no packages yet, they both said 4-10 days. I'm still waiting on "pins & needles"!! Hoping for the best, trying not to set my expectations too high, I spent around $265.00 with the 2 from Europe. Grow Bud People!! It's one of the most satisfying experiences there is...


can't go wrong with master kush!!! grow that outdoors, and was done by september


----------



## drew425 (Dec 6, 2012)

Which seed company gives the 11% discount to Roll it up members? I could've sworn I saw it yesterday


----------



## canna_420 (Dec 7, 2012)

sea of seeds and its 20% xmas promo at the moment


----------



## Carl LaFong (Dec 24, 2012)

If you order onXmas it is 25%


----------



## soserthc1 (Jan 7, 2013)

soulreaver71 said:


> Anyone have any experience with KC Brains seed company? The prices are pretty good, almost too good!!! They are one of the breeders on the Sea of Seeds website and I may try it to see what happens and let everyone know what my experience with them is!!!


 kcbrains is a reputable breeder been growing his Mango for years , so I would say no worries but always thought his prices were fairly high myself ....... peace soser


----------



## o2dap (Jan 15, 2013)

my friend has had good results from attitude seed bank. will know for myself in a few weeks


----------



## NerdJr (Jan 18, 2013)

Google Sannies Seeds, period !


----------



## labexperiment (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm only a few days old on these here forums so take my view accordingly.
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/ ordered 5 seeds got 6 free and only took 9 days in mail.
aka attitude seeds
gave 5 seeds to a friend and potted one myself 3 days ago, it still hasn't popped but i gots my fingers crossed


----------



## NerdJr (Feb 16, 2013)

Sannies Mad Shack at 2 and a half months, friend from up north sent me the photos   CFL grown, much better than any HID light at a fraction of the cost  If you know anything about Lady J, you would know this Lady has been taken care of well and topped many times and trained etc, each top you see will be a main COLA  Hope someone enjoys these photos of one of the best if not the best strains of Lady J in my OPINION


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just wanted to drop a little bit of peace of mind to those looking for a way to buy, I can verify that as of 2/21/13 The Attitude Seedbank still accepts the Personalized WalmartMoneycard debit visa. My order just went through.


----------



## knotmyself (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks so Much for all the info. Thinking of giving Attitude a try.


----------



## Cirrus57 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have had no problems with BCBud . Ordered some Limited Edition Silver Purps and 14/15 popped . I also got them in 4 days . I will go back for more for sure . Popped 1 red dragon fem from Barney's and put it in potting soil . It's only an inch high atm will keep you informed .


----------



## JoeK99 (Mar 14, 2013)

I ordered 10 feminized white widow and 10 feminized northern light for Amsterdam seed. I have germinated 2 NL and both turned out as auto flower and male?? So who knows what they sent me. The white widow germinated 5 seeds only one popped. Don't know what I have with that one yet it's only 3 weeks old.


----------



## JoeK99 (Mar 17, 2013)

has anyone used sea of seeds? I have read good things about them?


----------



## JoeK99 (Mar 18, 2013)

JoeK99 said:


> I ordered 10 feminized white widow and 10 feminized northern light for Amsterdam seed. I have germinated 2 NL and both turned out as auto flower and male?? So who knows what they sent me. The white widow germinated 5 seeds only one popped. Don't know what I have with that one yet it's only 3 weeks old.


I wrote to Amsterdam seed and they are resending the entire order. Can't complain about that.


----------



## del66666 (Mar 21, 2013)

JoeK99 said:


> has anyone used sea of seeds? I have read good things about them?


excellent choice.....


----------



## JoeK99 (Mar 21, 2013)

del66666 said:


> excellent choice.....


Thank for the response


----------



## achaser87 (Mar 21, 2013)

marijuana-seeds-Canada.com for all you Canadians! I've currently placed 5 orders. 4 arrived perfect, 1 arrived with everything except one seed they forgot to ship (elite seeds blue elite indica). Simply emailed them stating one seed I ordered was not in the package, they shipped shipped free the next day no questions asked. 5 day shipping everytime


----------



## opg333 (Mar 21, 2013)

I've ordered from Sea of seeds twice and both times all good .. Also The Seed Depot is spot on ... J.B is the man and I've ordered many times from Attitude and never have had a problem ... I use to use Gypsy Nirvana but they don't allow credit card payment anymore ..... So that's my 2 cents worth !!! My question is has anyone ran Reserva's R.K.S ??? I want a strain that smells like a dead rotten skunk .. NOT sweet skunk ... Rotten skunk ... I know some breeders have done Road Kill Skunk but no one seems to have it in stock ??? I'm on the hunt for a strong smelling rotten skunk ... Any suggestions ????????????


----------



## AkÂ® (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are my 0,02&#8364;

Ordered back in 2000 several time from Gipsy seedsboutique, had to hide the cash in some alu and send it to him, always worked even if I won't do i again (post offices are always trying to ripe you off...). So 100% success with this one, even if it's been 13 years already...

Ordered between 2007 and 2010 from everyonedoesit, credit card accepted (way safer i my opinion) and got 100% delivery plus they were really fast!

Just tried seedsman last week, it tooked one week to get the package sent, and I'm now awaiting it. Will come back to this thread as the parcel will arrive, as I choosed the stealth method (but had to purchase a 9&#8364; mug for it). Not 100% satisfied for now, cause of the slow processing... but 12 free quality seeds out of a 110&#8364; purchase, could be worth the wait!

-edit - nothing


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 10, 2013)

placed a order with sannies seeds yesterday, let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 10, 2013)

sent email saying shipped today, fingers crossed!


----------



## highfirejones (Apr 13, 2013)

single seed centre or attitude both have good freebies and selection, wish I could partake in a 420 freebie promo damn it sucks not growing


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 17, 2013)

So got my beans today! Got *exactly* what I ordered, kinda a bummer, but hey at least they arrived and in good time. I don't know how "stealth" you would call it, at a quick glance maybe, but if you really look at it no way those were gonna get through if checked. Does everyone pay for the extra tracking? 20 bucks is halfway to another bag of beans, and unsure if worth it. maybe try to take advantage of some 420 special, any one know of some awesome deals anywhere? Thanks for the reply's if any guys.


----------



## Briansmith8585 (Apr 17, 2013)

I ordered from sea of seeds and herbies I liked them both if I was to order again I would problem go with herbies but that just cuz they were faster


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey Guys. I finally braved up and ordered from the attitude this past Monday. I think I screwed up. I never ordered online before. So here I was ordering away. This was better than sex. Better than a kid in a candy store. What's Christmas? By the the time the frenzy ended two packages were coming my way. I did the whole tshirt thing. I thought this was a once and done thing. I thought go big once and stay away for 2 years. Find some great phenotypes and clone away. I got like 40 freebie beans coming. There will be nothing stealth about these fat packages coming through. I am so dumb. I should have read a few more days on RIU.


----------



## reku (Apr 19, 2013)

> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did and not one of the seeds has been good yet I am on seed 4 out of 12 the first cracked then died shortly after the 2 did not open, 3 opened lived for a month but never got bigger thana bic lighter, the 4th will not open. I know its not anything I am doing because as a test I germed 2 Bagseeds and they cracked an took right off. They were fast and I got freebies and shipping was super stealthy however it's all mute if the seeds are craptastic. Just my .02 I like to here a good report on plants grown from the seeds.


----------



## igotdatdro (Apr 20, 2013)

[h=1]ORDER SUCCESSFUL[/h]






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I decide to roll with Attitude after some serious extensive research and asking around via *Sincerely420(up and coming medical grower)a.k.a the homie. Now 7-21 days and we will see how good of a decision that was. Advice for anyone thinking about buying seeds is don't worry as far name and shit have faith it's people out there growing on massive scale the opposition can give a fuck about a 5 pack and some freebies*[/FONT]
​


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

That's a great thing to see. I like it.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Apr 29, 2013)

i think i'm about to order from single seed centre.....they have a crazy good selection and as someone said they give out a few freebies which i appreciate. anyone have any experience with their beans? i got a shit ton of different strains (seriously the kid in a candy store metaphor doesn't go far enough) but limited it to 14 total seeds, which i suppose is the whole point of the SINGLE SEED CENTRE idea. they list all their suppliers/breeders so i tried to stick with the big names nirvana, etc....prices are good, but i'm more interested in getting quality seeds sooooo anyone grown out seeds from them? i'd love some input on quality before i pull the trigger


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm gonna cme on and vouch and try to cleanup some issues with seedbanks.

ok, in reality the main place people should buy from is either by the breeder direct. 

With this you still need to do research.
make sure the breeder is legit, this is easy enough to do, places like Dutch passion, Dinafem, Sensi seeds, Manadala seeds, Mr. Nice are to name only a few, there's many, many more though.
The pros to this are if their are any issues (germ rates etc), your more than likely get replacements if you g about it correctly.
The cons are that it may cost a little more, no freebies, no single seeds.

then there's the seedbanks. the only ones I will recommend is Atitude, Herbies and Pick N Mix seeds. All these 3 companies are UK based, are legit, and will not knowingly rip people off.
thats not saying that some little fucker in packing could somehow mess with the order, this could happen anywhere and wouldn't be the Seedbanks direct fault. The problem with cannabis seeds is that its generally illegal to germ, so if things don't turn u or go missing, Sod's law!
The pros too seedbanks are buying single seeds, offers and freebie seeds.
The cons are most wont replace lost stock, but most now offer 'insurance' options for overseas, so they will guarantee the delivery.

Attitude I have used many, many times and never had a single issue, every single seed I've grown, I've believed to be original.
i do live in the uk, and have never lost and order, usually receive within 24-36 hours which is amazing.
if you live outside the uk I'd always recommend paying the extra on the delivery for the guarantee, Attitude are making a lot of ones outta this and trust me they don't rip people off, otherwise they wouldn't make shit. Issues always arise in whatever business.

one thing I'd mention is that if you have a non germ seed from attitude, don't say u Germed it, say it arrived cracked and send a pic of a craked seed, they will replace on next order or give credit. I've done this twice, word the email correctly and it will work. Though if you've only spent £10 with them I may be different, I've prob spent over £1000 with them over the years and regularly get extra freebies.

also buy from them when a good promotion is on, several times I've bought A 5 pak of seeds and received over 15 free seeds of good genetics, seeds that sell from £5-15 each on the site. Also the UFO offers can be changed to regulars. 
I don't grow autos or fems and everyone should stay clear!


----------



## olimmilo (May 1, 2013)

Herbies delivers fast


----------



## igotdatdro (May 1, 2013)

igotdatdro said:


> *ORDER SUCCESSFUL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[h=2]YOUR ITEM HAS REACHED THE DESTINATION COUNTRY[/h]Your item, posted on 27/04/13 with reference# ---------------- has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 1, 2013)

igotdatdro said:


> *YOUR ITEM HAS REACHED THE DESTINATION COUNTRY*
> 
> Your item, posted on 27/04/13 with reference# ---------------- has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


Now we're talking. I am happy its making its way to you.


----------



## igotdatdro (May 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Now we're talking. I am happy its making its way to you.



Thank You I'm over joyed to get some known genetics in my hands. Step one of many to success!


----------



## NerdJr (May 8, 2013)

Sannies Seeds are the best hands down, Mad Shack (White Widow x's Heri ) Three weeks into flowering Super shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## jem5 (May 14, 2013)

anyone want to trade with me for some awesome Swazi Gold seeds? Not bagseed, excellent a - grade quality, South African sun - grown organic seeds. Indica / Sativa . Mostly sativa though. In exchange for something we can't get down here.. like an awesome Indica or something else... let me know please


----------



## NerdJr (May 14, 2013)

Sannies Mad Shack, should get about a LB. of fine sweet Ladies, right at 4 weeks flowering with 6 more to go, Sativa dominat, Indica density she is a perfect hybrid


----------



## Edgar9 (May 14, 2013)

^^^^^^^^
Since MS is a freebie, what what your paid for order from sannies?


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (May 18, 2013)

NerdJr said:


> View attachment 2655437View attachment 2655438View attachment 2655439View attachment 2655440View attachment 2655441View attachment 2655442View attachment 2655443View attachment 2655444View attachment 2655445View attachment 2655446View attachment 2655447View attachment 2655448View attachment 2655449View attachment 2655450View attachment 2655451View attachment 2655452View attachment 2655453View attachment 2655454View attachment 2655455View attachment 2655456View attachment 2655457Sannies Mad Shack, should get about a LB. of fine sweet Ladies, right at 4 weeks flowering with 6 more to go, Sativa dominat, Indica density she is a perfect hybrid


Is this what you needed pollen for? Damn. BTW, how do you store pollen?


----------



## BluJayz (May 23, 2013)

Links are bad!! please re link! =D


----------



## Stinkykush (Jun 1, 2013)

hey im a real newb. But i live in the US New York & was wondering if i could still order from them? & you say not to grow autos or fems, why not? i thought you want fems.


----------



## Red Ganja (Jun 2, 2013)

Stinkykush said:


> hey im a real newb. But i live in the US New York & was wondering if i could still order from them? & you say not to grow autos or fems, why not? i thought you want fems.


Yes, New York is FINE!!
I have been having seeds (and clones) mailed into new york for 15 YEARS!!

I have been using a credit card buying seeds for 10+ years!! and having them sent to New York

In the past, from "certain" seedbanks, sometimes they would get seized! IF they get seized you get a letter! No Visit. No NOTHING!!!

Autos suck unless you enjoy growing really short plants!

Fems SUCK (only if you care about the cannabis genepool and some day may consider breeding)

Fems are GREAT if you are a grower and want the closest thing to a clone.

You want FEMALE seeds, but because as a whole, we are lazy, stupid and ignorant we love fem'd seeds because you dont have to be a good, diligent grower. You don't have to give a damn about the lack of diversity in the current gene pool! You merely grow your fem'd seeds and count your money!

BUT..... to return to your original question, New York is fine. and while it seems we have switched to sannie seeds, I would recommend Attitude and taking their guarantee. BUT, I have never had a problem! Good Luck!


----------



## Red Ganja (Jun 2, 2013)

GandalfdaGreen said:


> Is this what you needed pollen for? Damn. BTW, how do you store pollen?


Very Carefully, with a desiccant.

Film Canisters work. Newspapers work.


----------



## Organix420 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in Colorado so take this with a grain of salt but I ordered from www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk and within 10 days had my seeds with a nice little "freebe".


----------



## Red Ganja (Jun 6, 2013)

Organix420 said:


> I'm in Colorado so take this with a grain of salt but I ordered from www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk and within 10 days had my seeds with a nice little "freebe".


Why a grain of salt? Is there something in the air? Went to the HTCC in April and there was snow on the ground!! I wanted to live in Colorado (because of the courage and vision of the people) but I think it may be too cold for me.... Also, seems a lot of strange things happen in Colo.....

But.....that IS Attitude Seedbank and 10 days is about the average! An excellent company. May I ask... Did you take the guarantee or not? I've never needed it (50+ orders over many years) but I ALWAYS use it, mostly because I buy enough each order that the discount exceeds the shipping!

REMEMBER NEWBIES..... IF you order from Attitude (the cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk referenced above) enter 420 as the coupon code and save 10% (Used to be 15% years ago)


----------



## Organix420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Ganja said:


> Why a grain of salt? Is there something in the air? Went to the HTCC in April and there was snow on the ground!! I wanted to live in Colorado (because of the courage and vision of the people) but I think it may be too cold for me.... Also, seems a lot of strange things happen in Colo.....
> 
> But.....that IS Attitude Seedbank and 10 days is about the average! An excellent company. May I ask... Did you take the guarantee or not? I've never needed it (50+ orders over many years) but I ALWAYS use it, mostly because I buy enough each order that the discount exceeds the shipping!
> 
> REMEMBER NEWBIES..... IF you order from Attitude (the cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk referenced above) enter 420 as the coupon code and save 10% (Used to be 15% years ago)


Why a grain of salt? because I'm a NEWBIE Thanks for the info Red Ganja and I only ordered the seeds no t-shirt, no guarantee, and sadly no 420 coupon code .


----------



## Makingmoneymo (Jun 30, 2013)

Red Ganja said:


> Yes, New York is FINE!!
> I have been having seeds (and clones) mailed into new york for 15 YEARS!!
> 
> I have been using a credit card buying seeds for 10+ years!! and having them sent to New York
> ...



@stinkykush
I'm a newbie and wouldn't take my chances of losing money or seeds with Attitude....I've read post where they do not ship to Us at all I decided to go with Nirvana....I ordered on Thursday and my status now is shipped should receive anywhere from tues-thurs....keep you posted


----------



## BuCannabis (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a new company that has a great list of flavors. They stated to me they have a list of over 100 types, some you have not seen for years. Here is something really funny they did recently. 

http://youtu.be/tmdRyts6F10


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jul 4, 2013)

Red Ganja said:


> Yes, New York is FINE!!
> I have been having seeds (and clones) mailed into new york for 15 YEARS!!
> 
> I have been using a credit card buying seeds for 10+ years!! and having them sent to New York
> ...


I have raised some Blue Mystic Auto's and they were up to 3ft tall.


----------



## roachfinder (Jul 14, 2013)

can anyone tell me stuff about carmalisious strain?? where does it originate and what not. i want to know the perfect environment for this strain.


----------



## KronicCraig (Jul 20, 2013)

Makingmoneymo said:


> @stinkykush
> I'm a newbie and wouldn't take my chances of losing money or seeds with Attitude....I've read post where they do not ship to Us at all I decided to go with Nirvana....I ordered on Thursday and my status now is shipped should receive anywhere from tues-thurs....keep you posted


I've ordered from Attitude twice and received both orders in less than 10 days, with no seed issues. I live in FL and pay with a credit card as well. I have also ordered from buydutchseeds.com, who have discreet shipping but limited selection and slightly higher prices. I have heard good things about Herbies too.


----------



## bigbuddinnugs (Jul 20, 2013)

i just ordered from rastaseedbank.com ill let ya know in a week or so.....


----------



## UnknownGrowerr (Jul 21, 2013)

I ordered from Attitude seeds at the beginning of the year, I received my order on the 10th day. For being my first time ordering seeds off the internet I was vary happy with the transaction. I would highly recommend Attitude to anyone who lives in the states.


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 30, 2013)

Widow Maker said:


> I didnt get 10 seeds though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 18 seeds!




what seed company did you use?


----------



## kingwizard420 (Jul 31, 2013)

if you grow seeds from a bag of mids or mid grade... can that plant still become a high grade plant..


----------



## burner89 (Aug 28, 2013)

I ordered for the first time ever and used marijauna-seeds-canada.com. They had great prices and you could order single seeds. My order showed up in less than a week and contained parts of the breeders packaging. If the package had of gotten opened than the seeds would definately have been seen, that said the package was not suspicous looking.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Oct 5, 2013)

Makingmoneymo said:


> @stinkykush
> I'm a newbie and wouldn't take my chances of losing money or seeds with Attitude....I've read post where they do not ship to Us at all I decided to go with Nirvana....I ordered on Thursday and my status now is shipped should receive anywhere from tues-thurs....keep you posted


....never yet had any issue with attitude...US absolutely.


----------



## CopsPop (Oct 5, 2013)

I ordered from Herbies. Tracking changed today showing they are in NY @ ICS. I hope that ain't a bad sign.


----------



## Red Ganja (Oct 6, 2013)

Cobnobuler said:


> ....never yet had any issue with attitude...US absolutely.


Agreed! Whoever told you attitude doesnt sell to the US was straight up LYING! Plus, if you pay a little more, Attitude will GUARANTEE your seeds! Not affiliated with Attitude in any way EXCEPT as a satisfied MANY YEAR customer! Period!


----------



## Red Ganja (Oct 6, 2013)

CopsPop said:


> I ordered from Herbies. Tracking changed today showing they are in NY @ ICS. I hope that ain't a bad sign.


NO!!! That is NOT a bad thing at all..... In fact it means your seeds made it here and should be arriving within days! IF your seeds are EVER confiscated you will get a letter and it will be forgotten, by everybody but YOU!!! Dont know if Herbies offers a guarantee and even though I usually get it from Attitude I have NEVER EVER needed it ONE SINGLE TIME from The Attitude. Stopped buying from Gypsy cause too many confiscated BUT that was 8 years ago!


----------



## CopsPop (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I wish it was only going to be days. Seems the package went through ICS, then processed through Jamica, NY. Then on to being processed and departed from Sandston, VA. and now they are showing as being processed in Sandston again. Seems the good ol USPS is mixed up again. My 600w led arrived today and the 5 gal. grow bags are on the road. 
hearing Carly singing Anticipation in my mind......


----------



## conscript (Oct 17, 2013)

How's Nirvana's aurora indica and worldwide marijuana seeds.com?


----------



## charli33 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes nirvana ships to the states


----------



## Vergoth (Nov 9, 2013)

Ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl before and have been happy. They deliver to the states but have messed up my "free" seeds every order. Takes about 2 weeks to receive. 
Have fun!


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 17, 2013)

Anybody here ever tried MJ Seeds Canada? They seem to have good strain line up. Great info on seedbanks by the way. Thanks


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 17, 2013)

tomlee said:


> If you want to ship seeds from canada, try marijuanaseedscanada.ca They are a smaller seed bank but really good and excellent prices. Email the owner, he's a ncie guy and will answer all your questions.


Hello TomLee, Is MJ Seeds Canada the same with marijuanaseedscanada.ca? a bit confused. One friend recommended to me the MJ Seeds. Need to straighten it up I guess.


----------



## grower100 (Nov 17, 2013)

Widow Maker said:


> My friend just recieved an envalope from england. I will let you guys know in a couple hours what came in it.



If you are looking to feminise... Look for SIlver Mist.. It perfect for reversal of Famles to produce female pollen... Its on Ebay


----------



## Admortis (Nov 27, 2013)

I got my seeds from the single seed center. They arrived in about two weeks. They seem to have a very large selection of different strains.


hey m8, just an fyi, i edited out the details of the shipping methods..


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 8, 2013)

grower100 said:


> If you are looking to feminise... Look for SIlver Mist.. It perfect for reversal of Famles to produce female pollen... Its on Ebay


I used a natural process called Rhodelization. Have you heard of it? It worked out good, and it produced feminized seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 8, 2013)

Farmer's Hat said:


> I used a natural process called Rhodelization. Have you heard of it? It worked out good, and it produced feminized seeds.


 the only problem with rodelization i've noticed is that not all strains want to throw nanners in late flower ime..


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 8, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> the only problem with rodelization i've noticed is that not all strains want to throw nanners in late flower ime..


Interesting... and good to know


----------



## Thegawdson (Dec 10, 2013)

Widow Maker said:


> I grew Big bud once. I liked it. I wish I still had the strain.


 how many big buds did you grow/what medium and what were your yields like ect


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 7, 2014)

Got my seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl, have bought from them 3 times with no issues, always come discreetly packaged, I have Purple Widow, Sour Diesel and a strain called Sensi Kush, would love to hear anything on these strains if anyone has any ideas, also strains that I can purchase next


----------



## KushLyle (Jan 19, 2014)

Got mine from MJSeedsCanada. They ship to the US as I'm from North Am.
By the way, they are not the same with marijuanaseeds canada. Got this one figured out on my own search lol


----------



## DankOregonBud (Jan 19, 2014)

I have only ordered from Attitude. There has only been 1 problem with the $2500+ worth of seed I have ordered. One of the bags was empty. It was a freebie (Original Sour Diesel). I made comment and on the next order it was there. So far they are completely awesome. Huge selection etc.. Good luck.

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## KushLyle (Jan 26, 2014)

That's great! $2500 worth of online seeds purchase is really somthin only a serious buyer can do. How did you feel when you first saw that one of the bags was empty?


----------



## The Varmint (Jan 30, 2014)

I have ordered from single seed 3 times with excellent results every time.


----------



## The Varmint (Jan 30, 2014)

Seedsman seeds suck, over half their seeds failed to germinate and gave me the run-around on replacing them.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Feb 20, 2014)

djdestroyer said:


> Hey, I know this site is legitimate and sends quality seeds so I'm going to plug them (I'm in no way affiliated with them but when a company gives me good service/products, I like to spread the word, call it karma). They don't have the most expansive selection or super exotics but everything they carry is quality. They are also super discreet.
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/index.html
> 
> Has anyone else used this site? I'd like to know other people's experiences with them.


Yes only site I have used 3 times, worked every time and I have received free seeds every time, got from England to Australia in 5 days.


----------



## youknowthekid! (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm surprised no one in the thread mentioned Castle Marijuana. Those guys deliver fast and safely and the beans are always spot on quality! =D
Just be careful, Pineapple Chunk from Barney's is most likely an 11 week Sativa-dominant pheno, but if you're smarter than the former me you'll take one look 3 weeks in veg and say, no shit self, that aint indica!


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 4, 2014)

hey guys 
Im new to this forum but not new to the community.
It has been brought to our attention that there are several less than honorable people/companies selling Loompa Farms genetics. Im not ready to drop a list but we ask that you verify with us at our website LOOMPaFARMS.com before you buy. If you see seeds being sold as underdog underdawg headband ..... and you think you are buying the real deal Loompa headband you are most likely buying something completely fake or watered down. 
Thats all for now.
I truly wish i was just popping in to share the love of this plant with you all, but this is the world we live in
be well
LOOmpa FaRmS


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2014)

gage green have an official underdawg?


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 6, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> gage green have an official underdawg?


To the best of my knowledge he got a couple packs of our seeds and that is what he is working with. I don t know any details about any of his work. We do not have any relationship . So the answer is no he does not have the official clone only.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2014)

thanks. iv heard it was an s1 bagseed, but wanted to get ur take.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Your guess is as good as mine .As I said we are not in contact.


----------



## KEEMUN (Mar 7, 2014)

There is a bank In England I used, I will not name it unless asked. I ordered White widows, 5 fem. They came in less than ten days. The stealth was fantatastic. customer service was exceptional they answered every email pronto. . All five seeds spouted in under 12 hours. I will post the harvest results in a 
few months and let you know if the quality was worth the cost.


----------



## potpimp (Mar 8, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> hey guys
> Im new to this forum but not new to the community.
> It has been brought to our attention that there are several less than honorable people/companies selling Loompa Farms genetics. Im not ready to drop a list but we ask that you verify with us at our website LOOMPaFARMS.com before you buy. If you see seeds being sold as underdog underdawg headband ..... and you think you are buying the real deal Loompa headband you are most likely buying something completely fake or watered down.
> Thats all for now.
> ...


Welcome to RIU Loompa Farms!! I was very impressed with your website, the genetics, the *great* information and the beautiful bud porn. If you're in Colorado I'd be tickled to grow some of your gear. I'm looking for only top shelf gear to grow using organic soil and a few in an NTF system.


----------



## psychcannabis (Mar 11, 2014)

so I have a question Hopefully someone can answer it 
Can you grow a seed that you find in an 1/8 you bought 
cuz I got some shake and found some seeds if I plant them will they grow


----------



## Blakrex (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, or probably. Depends upon whether or not the seed was able to fully mature and how old they possibly are, damage to the seed, ect. But a lot of people have done that. You'll find posts on here of people doing just that.


----------



## psychcannabis (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I've been looking around and I like what I see


----------



## weedow (Mar 21, 2014)

What do you think about these 3 seedbanks? The first 2 are Canadian owned seedbanks. While the 3rd one is an Amsterdam seed bank. 

1. www.mjseedscanada.com
2. www.beaverseeds.ca
3. www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com


----------



## orellej (Mar 23, 2014)

biotek1967 said:


> I am thinking that this company went to protect your order from being seized or crushed and to post this on a public forum for all too see was not a wise or repectful thing to do .it is hard enough some times getting genetics out there and most ly the USA so think about what you are posting you have now blown this companys secret discreet method that got your seeds so now customs will be loking at this type of mail. I send seeds and just cant believe it when ppl do shit like this.


you beat me to it. it "WAS" a great way to ship...j


----------



## KEEMUN (Mar 27, 2014)

Im not so hip to barney's got free g13 haze when I bought WW and not one single seed germed. They were so old I couldn't even coaz them out when the tap tried for 10 or more days to pop. Id never try them .


----------



## Legalliez (Mar 27, 2014)

Why Is "Amsterdam marijuana seeds" on the avoid list, just curious. I was thinking about going through them, on there site they seem to have excellent reviews with happy customers. Are they known for not shipping or something?


----------



## pixils (Mar 31, 2014)

That's my next adventure, thanks for the advice


----------



## Smkweeed (Apr 8, 2014)

Just placed my first seed order ever from ( the single seed center ) has any one ever order from them.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 8, 2014)

Smkweeed said:


> Just placed my first seed order ever from ( the single seed center ) has any one ever order from them.


 yeah, i've ordered from the single seed co. once or twice.. very legit spot, no issues at all from me.. rest assured, you'll get your gear ime..


----------



## dbear69 (Apr 10, 2014)

You should try Seed-City. They are the best in my eyes, never had a problem and get my seeds within 5 business days everytime. They give out freebies as well and their customer service is the best. Plus their prices are cheap and they have all the strains. check em out. www.seed-city.com


----------



## the ferret (Apr 11, 2014)

oh yes,seed city is the best seedbank arount net,i get my seeds from them,great prices,great offers and secure fast shiping....try them out NOW!!


----------



## Strwy2hevn (Apr 30, 2014)

Does seed city or any of the seed sites send to the USA? Specifically Ohio. And if so what's the safest way to order? Obviously I'm new to this.


----------



## SlimTim (May 1, 2014)

Strwy2hevn said:


> Does seed city or any of the seed sites send to the USA? Specifically Ohio. And if so what's the safest way to order? Obviously I'm new to this.


I've ordered 3 times recently from Herbies and have received every one. I'm in Michigan not far from you. Last order was within 7 business days. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

Hey bro.. Hows it going  seen you around just thought I would say hello. You guys take er easy.. 


racerboy71 said:


> yeah, i've ordered from the single seed co. once or twice.. very legit spot, no issues at all from me.. rest assured, you'll get your gear ime..


----------



## JointOperation (May 2, 2014)

id say.. bc bud depot strains arent horrible. i have grown a few amazing plants from them.. butttttt. i woudlnt buy there seeds from bcbuddepot directly.,. buy from a seedbank.. instead.. i hear alot of people getting ripped off by bcbuddepot.. especially from the US.. i think once.. Marc Emery went to jail for selling seeds.. i think the canadian companies are just taking more caution.. but instead of telling people. they just take your money or money order and say it never showed up.. i bought mine from Sannies. Herbies.. or Attitude with no probs.. i was going to try Seed Boutique and Seed Bay.. or the icmag one.. im not sure which is which but i want to grab some new genetics


----------



## SlimTim (May 7, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey bro.. Hows it going  seen you around just thought I would say hello. You guys take er easy.. View attachment 3142248


Things are growing good and going good. I've read allot of your posts and others on here. Love the info and proud to be able to share some of my experiences here. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks.. So I take it you've seen a few of my ladies that I have ran in my past grows.? If not here's a few 4 you.  F1 K.A.S.I  Dank's Purple Fire-->  F1 K.A.S.I. --> 


SlimTim said:


> Things are growing good and going good. I've read allot of your posts and others on here. Love the info and proud to be able to share some of my experiences here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks.. So I take it you've seen a few of my ladies that I have ran in my past grows.? If not here's a few 4 you.  F1 K.A.S.I View attachment 3148332 Dank's Purple Fire--> View attachment 3148334 F1 K.A.S.I. --> View attachment 3148345


Some day I hope for mine to look as beautiful as those lol. I've not been growing for long but have managed to aquire a nice assortment.
Working my way up to trust the seed companies before I spend the big $$$. 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (May 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks.. So I take it you've seen a few of my ladies that I have ran in my past grows.? If not here's a few 4 you.  F1 K.A.S.I View attachment 3148332 Dank's Purple Fire--> View attachment 3148334 F1 K.A.S.I. --> View attachment 3148345


Very excited for that K.A.S.I and others I've ordered to be in my grow. Def need to keep in touch. 
I'll have to keep a journal on them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## darrellduaner (May 15, 2014)

why not wwms? i never had a problem.


----------



## theone718 (May 22, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks.. So I take it you've seen a few of my ladies that I have ran in my past grows.? If not here's a few 4 you.  F1 K.A.S.I View attachment 3148332 Dank's Purple Fire--> View attachment 3148334 F1 K.A.S.I. --> View attachment 3148345


What's strain are those


----------



## theone718 (May 22, 2014)

Best dank smoke seeds and vendor a nigga buying seeds this week


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 22, 2014)

those are my strains.  from our bank.. lol


theone718 said:


> What's strain are those


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 22, 2014)

I hear that.. even though she is 1 of ours, I still cant wait to get a few others going bro  haha    she still has some swelling to do 


SlimTim said:


> Very excited for that K.A.S.I and others I've ordered to be in my grow. Def need to keep in touch.
> I'll have to keep a journal on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## newGrows (May 24, 2014)

PSA: Don't use nirvana... they took my money and sent me nothing. Also they randomly change their policies from week to week.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

DAMN!!! See thats messed up!


newGrows said:


> PSA: Don't use nirvana... they took my money and sent me nothing. Also they randomly change their policies from week to week.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> DAMN!!! See thats messed up!


 also not sure i'm buying it dankster.. nirvana have been at this for years and years, and we all know that you don't last in the seed game long by ripping people off..
just saying..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 24, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> also not sure i'm buying it dankster.. nirvana have been at this for years and years, and we all know that you don't last in the seed game long by ripping people off..
> just saying..


They TOOK me,just sayin!
Beech


----------



## racerboy71 (May 24, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> They TOOK me,just sayin!
> Beech


 how'd they take you? you sure your gear didn't get snagged by customs?? idk, i've never ordered from nirvana, never would, but they have been at this for years and years, and like i said, you usually don't last long in the seed game by ripping people off.. go ask tsd..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Thats exactly 100% correct... They did that same shit 2 me years ago.... sent me a damn old scool floppy disk!! with not a damn thing in the SOB!


racerboy71 said:


> also not sure i'm buying it dankster.. nirvana have been at this for years and years, and we all know that you don't last in the seed game long by ripping people off..
> just saying..


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 24, 2014)

customs might have,But The package did not have the green tape,and did not look opened.
All I know is I didnt get em and there CS is useless.
Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

HOT damn!! I tell ya. What in the hell is wrong with people today!?  they have the same damn issues with do as humans... They work, have family's, but yet they still do that BS..


SOMEBEECH said:


> They TOOK me,just sayin!
> Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

It wouldve had green tape bro. I do believe.. TG I have never got any "green tape" in my time. TG again.


racerboy71 said:


> how'd they take you? you sure your gear didn't get snagged by customs?? idk, i've never ordered from nirvana, never would, but they have been at this for years and years, and like i said, you usually don't last long in the seed game by ripping people off.. go ask tsd..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

that this shit pisses even ME off bro.. what BS.


SOMEBEECH said:


> customs might have,But The package did not have the green tape,and did not look opened.
> All I know is I didnt get em and there CS is useless.
> Beech


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Blackberry


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 24, 2014)

*LOL,Thats been almost 10yrs,Im over it now.
Beech*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Oh, I was thinking you was meaning it happened recently. The last time they got me was last month when trying to order from Sensi


SOMEBEECH said:


> *LOL,Thats been almost 10yrs,Im over it now.
> Beech*


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> It wouldve had green tape bro. I do believe.. TG I have never got any "green tape" in my time. TG again.


Its no biggie just a letter asking if you wanna contest.
Ive had 3-4 with the tape! Over 10yrs..
Beech


----------



## SOMEBEECH (May 25, 2014)

*Facepalm!
Beech*


----------



## newGrows (May 28, 2014)

SOMEBEECH said:


> customs might have,But The package did not have the green tape,and did not look opened.
> All I know is I didnt get em and there CS is useless.
> Beech


I've heard (by lurking on this forum mostly...) that if customs does take something addressed to you, they send you some kind of notice saying... hey, this just happened. so if you don't have anything like that, no customs probably isn't involved.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 3, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Blackberry View attachment 3161324 View attachment 3161325


Loving dem hairs in your stash


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

thanks  lol


Richard Simmons said:


> Loving dem hairs in your stash


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jun 3, 2014)

I hear that.. Well, my way of thinking is its better if you dont end up with it (GT green tape). That way you dont have to worry about if the fuzz is going show up @ your door. lol


SOMEBEECH said:


> Its no biggie just a letter asking if you wanna contest.
> Ive had 3-4 with the tape! Over 10yrs..
> Beech


----------



## AirAnt (Jun 28, 2014)

newGrows said:


> I've heard (by lurking on this forum mostly...) that if customs does take something addressed to you, they send you some kind of notice saying... hey, this just happened. so if you don't have anything like that, no customs probably isn't involved.


Doesn't always happen though. I've had a package arrive and customs and never leave with no notice. No way to secure it either, have no idea to this day what happened to it. I just recieved 40 beans in the mail from Nirvana btw. Papaya, Black Jack, Sterling Haze. Think I picked some good ones, I guess Papaya's been rated up to 27% THC. Seems kinda old school compared to the OG Alien Dance Wrecks everyone's growing these days though.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 3, 2014)

I should have my seeds tomorrow. Very excited!! Anyone blazed or grown any of the following strains? 
1. Cheesy Smurf
2. P91 X Thai
3. Dead Lemon Chem
4. Aurora x New Blue Diesel x Diesel Ryder
The tent is just about ready!! Happy 4th of July to everyone.


----------



## youngbuzz101 (Jul 6, 2014)

DarthBlazeAnthony said:


> I should have my seeds tomorrow. Very excited!! Anyone blazed or grown any of the following strains?
> 1. Cheesy Smurf
> 2. P91 X Thai
> 3. Dead Lemon Chem
> ...


Seems like you have alot of net pots and as much space.. are you going to SOG?


----------



## axxess (Jul 17, 2014)

anyone one ever grown any mary jane if my fire gear ?


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 17, 2014)

newGrows said:


> I've heard (by lurking on this forum mostly...) that if customs does take something addressed to you, they send you some kind of notice saying... hey, this just happened. so if you don't have anything like that, no customs probably isn't involved.


I got the customs letter once. Once upon a time in a state far far away. It was exactly what you said, a notice that something didn't clear customs, that was it. I think it was pink?/big companies like previously mentioned are stealth and great customer service and re ship/IF that happens.


----------



## notadrugdealer (Jul 21, 2014)

I had good luck with original sensible seeds http://original-ssc.com/ . They were very discreet in shipping and charging my card and they gave me about as many freebies as what i bought.


----------



## DarthBlazeAnthony (Jul 21, 2014)

notadrugdealer said:


> I had good luck with original sensible seeds http://original-ssc.com/ . They were very discreet in shipping and charging my card and they gave me about as many freebies as what i bought.


what beans did ya go with?


----------



## notadrugdealer (Jul 21, 2014)

I went with the 60 day wonder from dna genetics. I'm at like day 70 still have another week or two but i cant really blame the seedbank I haven't heard a single case of 60 day wonder finishing on day 60


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 21, 2014)

I always remind myself that the company's don't Tak on the first 2 weeks after switching to 12/12. I usually figure the plant needs a min. To recognize the sudden season change. So I wait a few weeks before I consider them in "flower" stage. Helps me practice patience


----------



## notadrugdealer (Jul 21, 2014)

It's an autoflower its not 60 days into flower dna genetics claims its 60 days from seed to harvest i started my count at the first set of true leaves. I've seen them go anywhere from 75-120 days on forums. i think mine will be somewhere in the 80-85 ballpark.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 21, 2014)

The companies do get your hopes up huh? I just took a look at a few seed packages and I couldn't believe one sativa dom. claimed 56 days flower. Lol that would be nice. I know what your saying, I look forward to seeing your progress. Happy growing.


----------



## dluck (Jul 24, 2014)

I had great success with WWMS....got my orders 7 to 8 days after confirmation e-mail on the East Coast.


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah, pretty quick shipping considering where some come from. Even my orders fro Spain get to the west coast in under 2 weeks. The Canadian and U.K. companies come through in a week usually I have yet to try some of the newer local breeders companies.


----------



## budnbisco (Aug 9, 2014)

after my attitude order not making it through LA customs last christmas, I was a little skeptical to try ordering seeds again. I went with Herbies instead this time. Fast shipping and great stealth! Got my package in week. 

Went with Feminized Strawberry Cough and Feminized Green Crack, and 3 free feminized and 5 regular seeds. Definitely would use them again!

*for anyone wondering, nothing ever came of the customs notice, Feds got better things to do than worry about me and 6 seeds.


----------



## newGrows (Aug 11, 2014)

Just showing up to quickly rep seedsman. Great, fast service. 10/10 would use them again, and this is coming from someone who literally couldn't get anything out of other companies, made mistakes, and lost a bunch of dollars along the way.

thank you seedsman.


----------



## dankonfire357 (Aug 13, 2014)

Widow Maker said:


> I didnt get 10 seeds though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 20, 2014)

A word of advice:
With the VERY rare exception of damn few.
No weed is going to go from seed to harvest in 60 days.
Don't believe what the seed co's say. Most strains have a little sativa mixed
into them making harvest a little longer even pure Indica takes 60 to 70 days
from flowering to mature properly. Haze can take up to 6 mos. in flower.
Never harvest by the calendar, harvest when the bud is ready.
I know this has been posted many times but it still comes up.
Remember trichs should be 20 - 30 % amber for best smoke.
Burn 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Aug 31, 2014)

anyone growing or have grown any of TG seeds? local Disp. has these seeds for donation. 

TG GENETICS- PLANET X

TG GENETICS- REDEMPTION

TG GENETICS- PLUTOS FIRE

TG GENETICS- SICILIANS REVENGE

TG GENETICS- ENZOS KUSH


CONTAINS 13 SEEDS each.


----------



## indicat33 (Oct 29, 2014)

We got our beans from Herbies. They came quickly and the package was stealthy. Very happy with them


----------



## newguy1074 (Oct 29, 2014)

What are some safe seedbanks for the states??


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 30, 2014)

newguy1074 said:


> What are some safe seedbanks for the states??


Herbies is on top, then l would say Attitude, OSSC, Nirvana.
If you can't what you want at these shops it isn't out there and
most of all they are pretty safe and offer "stealth" shipping.


----------



## LBGL:-) (Nov 10, 2014)

This is my first time growing I just been using seeds that came from other tree I've brought, I know this is not the best way to grow but I just wanted to see if I could get something going. With that being said I grow indoors hydro style and so far nothing has died or fucked up I grew a girl don't know what strain but I do know it was a sativa because she got tall as shit. Anyway I think I'm ready to start buying my seeds now so I was looking for some tips on where and what I should buy, I want something that's going to give me a awesome high but not put me to bed either.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

CrazyAJ said:


> Yeah, still has a lot of work to do. He has around 2000 strains he said from all the major breeders. Adding them all one by one. Email him if theres something ya don't see and he said he can still order it for ya. And I was wrong, his supplier will dropship it to the US he said.


Good to know.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 10, 2014)

LBGL:-) said:


> This is my first time growing I just been using seeds that came from other tree I've brought, I know this is not the best way to grow but I just wanted to see if I could get something going. With that being said I grow indoors hydro style and so far nothing has died or fucked up I grew a girl don't know what strain but I do know it was a sativa because she got tall as shit. Anyway I think I'm ready to start buying my seeds now so I was looking for some tips on where and what I should buy, I want something that's going to give me a awesome high but not put me to bed either.


Herbies is a no fail, great selection to.
A good strain to start with is Red Cherry Berry from Barney's.


----------



## LBGL:-) (Nov 10, 2014)

thanks that did help awesome


----------



## Nicho1 (Nov 10, 2014)

came across your post, ordered some seeds as the prices are pretty good, see what happens when they arrive.


----------



## Terry420 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice looking selection of strains, some i hadn't even heard of  Do they ship to the US?


----------



## imoutahere (Jan 13, 2015)

My order for original sensible just got busted by customs in New York. OS website is down right now too....not good. No more using them. My previous order from them came thru but was 2 seeds short.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 22, 2015)

As a newbie with minimal grow experience but decades of inhaling, I've been doing my best to track down both highly valued seed breeders and seed distributors who ship to the US. Most of my gleaning has come from online forums like this one. A couple of observations:

1) A longtime reliable favorite can occasionally run into difficulty with customs or the USPS, where they start getting a lot of intercepts. On another forum site, for example, Attitude was all the rage, but has recently run into this problem (I'm not badmouthing them, btw. I fully expect they'll change their stealth approach to overcome this.)

2) It's a good idea to run to the ends of these threads, then read the recommendations for the past 90 days, as they are the ones most likely to have current and updated info. And look for 'well-known members' for more trusted advice. Because a competitor could easily log in as a new member and diss a reputable company. (I'm such a new guy; this is my first post here, but I'm not competing or trolling).

I have a couple of questions. Does it violate the terms of service here to mention other forum sites? And how long can a post be?


----------



## beardietree (Jan 23, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> As a newbie with minimal grow experience but decades of inhaling, I've been doing my best to track down both highly valued seed breeders and seed distributors who ship to the US. Most of my gleaning has come from online forums like this one. A couple of observations:
> 
> 1) A longtime reliable favorite can occasionally run into difficulty with customs or the USPS, where they start getting a lot of intercepts. On another forum site, for example, Attitude was all the rage, but has recently run into this problem (I'm not badmouthing them, btw. I fully expect they'll change their stealth approach to overcome this.)
> 
> ...


Why buy outside of the U.S.? Try James Bean Company .


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 23, 2015)

beardietree said:


> Why buy outside of the U.S.? Try James Bean Company .


 Most of the guys I posted are US-based. But they are breeders, not distributors (I have another list for those). James Bean's site indicates they aren't taking credit cards at this time, so that's a no-go for me. But I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Bootheel Grower (Jan 23, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Most of the guys I posted are US-based. But they are breeders, not distributors (I have another list for those). James Bean's site indicates they aren't taking credit cards at this time, so that's a no-go for me. But I appreciate the suggestion.


Try Oregon Green Seed.. They will take credit cards


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks, Bootheel. My supplier list looks like this (with 2 stars and 3 stars getting the most positive mentions)

TGA Subcool Seeds: Oregon
Stoney Girl Gardens: Oregon
Oregon Green Seed**
Nature's Green Remedies (CO)**
Great Lakes Genetics (US)***
Marijuana-Seeds.nl***
Nirvana Shop (NL)***
I Love Growing Marijuana (NL)*
Dope Seeds (NL)**
Royal Queen Seeds (NL)**
Herbie's Seeds (UK)***
The Vault (UK)***
The Seedsman (UK)***
Gorilla Seed Bank (UK)***
FireStax (UK) **
Attitude Seedbank (UK)**
Sensible Seeds (UK)**
AliBongo (UK)**
Dr. Krippling (UK) **
Demon Seeds (UK)**
Pure Sativa (UK)**
Cannazon (UK)
PeakSeedsBC (CAN)**
Hemp Depot (CAN)**
MJ Seeds (CAN)**
CropKing Seeds (CAN)
Original Sensible Seed Company (SP)**


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm an old school HTML page coder, so I try to list all I can on one page (news/zines/forus/state laws/local dispensaries/suppliers/etc) so it makes it handier to click. I know I could just bookmark what I need and it'd be easier, but this way, I can share the link page with a handful of old friends.


----------



## Bootheel Grower (Jan 24, 2015)

Nice List Cowboy!!!!! Very handy... Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 28, 2015)

Bootheel Grower said:


> Nice List Cowboy!!!!! Very handy... Thanks


To that list, I've added Sannie's Shop(NL), Breeders' Boutique(NL) and Provision Seeds(CAN).


----------



## wesside707 (Jan 31, 2015)

Don't forget about snowhigh seeds and bodhi seeds as far as breeders go. Both very high grade original hybrids.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had Bodhi for awhile. The other's new to me.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

wesside707 said:


> Don't forget about snowhigh seeds and bodhi seeds as far as breeders go. Both very high grade original hybrids.



SnowHigh seems well respected, but as of 2012, he was breeding some while saying he was more a collector than a breeder. http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/snowhigh-seeds/201359050-snowhigh-seeds-into.html

And the few sites carrying his gear are out of his better known strains, so is he inactive or do ya have to keep a lookout for his drops?


----------



## wesside707 (Jan 31, 2015)

Snowhigh is currently available on firestax. Com only a few strains on there.I know attitude was having issues with people not receiving their orders. So snow stopped dealing with them until they get this stuff worked out. Snowhigh strains are done in smaller batches so the gear can be very limited at times. If you're interested in particular snowhigh gear. Let me know. I can check availability  and point you in the right direction.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

wesside707 said:


> Snowhigh is currently available on firestax. Com only a few strains on there.I know attitude was having issues with people not receiving their orders. So snow stopped dealing with them until they get this stuff worked out. Snowhigh strains are done in smaller batches so the gear can be very limited at times. If you're interested in particular snowhigh gear. Let me know. I can check availability and point you in the right direction.



Thanks Wesside. I'm not ready to buy yet but the strain I haven't seen available anywhere yet that I'd like to try is Hellfire OG. But if there's some strains you like better there, feel free to clue me in.


----------



## wesside707 (Jan 31, 2015)

This was the mother of the hell fire og. It's available on firestax. Arc angel and goji purple fire thai are some new strains that are equally as good if not better. The g.p.f.t. is fairly limited and working on bulking the line for more availability. The arc angel is our hells angel kush x og purple fire thai. There's a handful of stuff getting ready to be released very soon.


----------



## wesside707 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is the Hawaiian sativa we just did some work with


----------



## wesside707 (Jan 31, 2015)

This is a-91x butterscotch Hawaiian. It's been hit with the og purple fire thai as well.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 31, 2015)

Whoa, some great colors in those mixes. Let me know how they toke up.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm new here. What should I start from?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Feb 3, 2015)

just got an e-mail back from sannies, about credit card payments. they don't take them anymore, but encouraged me to send cash, for a 20% discount, lol... i doesn't does dat!!!


----------



## CornStalker (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey everyone..I am heading to Colorado in a few weeks and planning on picking up a packs of seed from rec. dispensaries.

I was hoping for some input on what rec. facility has best seeds for sale?

I will be in Denver one day and Boulder another.I already have plans on stopping a 14er Holistics while in Boulder...Greenman Cannabis in Denver.

I am looking for a anything worthy..Been off the boards a while so not in the loop anymore.

I do want a lemon cleaner fuely strain. Some sort of cookies cross.a cherry pie cross and for sure looking for some Kush crosses.

Stability a must!


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi to Colorado! Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Big is Bud Good (Feb 14, 2015)

Love me some Cherry Pie


----------



## Mountian Haze (Feb 16, 2015)

WHAT THE HELL IS THIS. BALLS AND BUDS AND NANERS. I just wanted to share my experience with I LOVE GROWIMG MARIJUANA SEED BANK. Ok I ordered 20 seeds of SUPER SILVER HAZE . To start after about a week in veg I started wondering something isn't right. The leaves were HUGH not sativa at all. So I email them they say to send them a picture of the plants. I send a picture that they responded to it a MONTH later and said . Thoses don't look like SATIVA . (REALLY) so this guy Dennis says our system must have made a mistake, to take your fingers and rub up and down on the stem and if it smells like skunk or lemons. Well it's SUPER SKUNK NOT SUPER SILVER HAZE THAT I ORDERED. So yesterday I go in my room. I'm running 1000 watt light with the XXXL hood. GxD DAMMIT I HAVE ROOM FULL OF SEED, I'm at day 34 today in flower. Sun of a bitch I start going thru the plants and BAMMMMMMM GREAT BIG BALLs HANGING ON THIS PLANT THATS ALREADY 3 feet tall with big buds. So I take that lady out of the room. Thinking DAMM . Well I keep an eye on things and see if anything else shows up. So I'm moving plants around to make up the space of the one I took out. SON OF A BITCH ANOTHER PLANT WITH NANNERS AND BALLS. WTF. I start look at ALL OF THEM AND GXD DAMM IT EVERY SON OF BITCH EVERY SINGLE PLANT HAS BALLS AND NANNER. I'm SO PISSED OFF AT THIS CRAPPY SEED BANK. Cost me SO MUCH MONEY to even get this point. You know I have been growing ever seens the days of CAMP chasing my ass around In Northern Cali. I don't live there anymore if I did I would never have this shit seed. But now that I'm not a member of the Blueroom. Wonder if that's still in redway. Anyway for the love of God DONT BUY SEED FROM THIS ROBERT BERGMAN ASS HOLE OF I LOVE GROWING MARIJUANA. You Know this whole site is really kinda freaky. This idiot Bergman is treating himself like a god or something. They also sensor their comments on there web page. WHEN EVER I leave comments about the plants having DEFORMED GROWTH AND SEED AND BALLS AND NANERS THEY DELETE YOUR COMMENTS. The entire room is full of plants that are BOTH Male and female plants on the same plant. You know they say they back their product. REALLY were the hell are they. But you know they can send me a TRUCK LOAD OF SEED AND ID BURN THE SON OF A BITCH. ALL I CAN SAY IS IF LIKE A ROOM FULL OF SHIT AND SEED this company can sure help you out with that. Peace to my past brothers of redway. P.S anyone know where can I get some real Humbolt county seed.


----------



## newguy1 (Feb 19, 2015)

I live in Florida and I'm new to all this buying seeds and growing I have tried sensible see but have not received anything or heard anything from them does anybody have a great recommendation for some good price to see in the US or trustworthy that ship in the US


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

newguy1 said:


> I live in Florida and I'm new to all this buying seeds and growing I have tried sensible see but have not received anything or heard anything from them does anybody have a great recommendation for some good price to see in the US or trustworthy that ship in the US


Natures Green Remedies , no need for customs so your order shouldn't be confiscated and they have some decent pricing and freebies. I will be placing another order with them soon.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 21, 2015)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Thanks, Bootheel. My supplier list looks like this (with 2 stars and 3 stars getting the most positive mentions)
> 
> TGA Subcool Seeds: Oregon
> Stoney Girl Gardens: Oregon
> ...



What about seedsman? 
I placed an order with them the other day, made arrangements via email wayyyy before order was placed to be able to have guaranteed delivery w/o having a signature required. Sent them an email when order was placed to make sure it wouldn't require a signature. And guess what happened? Got sent WITH signature required! Got an apology email and some extra loyalty points for the "mistake" but am not very happy about the situation.

I asked if, in future orders, would we be able to get this done the way I wanted and haven't gotten a reply back yet....


----------



## newguy1 (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Natures Green Remedies , no need for customs so your order shouldn't be confiscated and they have some decent pricing and freebies. I will be placing another order with them soon.


Yeah I just looked at them they are closed for inventory. I will check out a U.S. bank after I see if my order from Original sensible comes it shipped on the 19 so I'll wait a few weeks and than order from another place thanks for sharing


----------



## Johnny Plantpot (Mar 3, 2015)

These are brand new today. http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=tangie-ghost-train-female-cannabis-seeds-by-little-chief-collabs

DNA's Tangie x Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze #1

It's going to be special........


----------



## newguy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Johnny Plantpot said:


> These are brand new today. http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=tangie-ghost-train-female-cannabis-seeds-by-little-chief-collabs
> 
> DNA's Tangie x Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze #1
> 
> It's going to be special........


Where is the company located the U.S. or Europe...ect


----------



## Johnny Plantpot (Mar 3, 2015)

newguy1 said:


> Where is the company located the U.S. or Europe...ect


Little Chief Collabs? That's basically the guy behind PureSativa, so, London, UK. They are official UK distributors for loads of seed companies - wholesale and retail.

The seeds would ship from UK, but obviously DNA are based US/Amsterdam and Rare Dankness are from Colorado.


----------



## newguy1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I will have to give them a try sometime


----------



## jujuflex101010 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've ordered from amsterdam marijuana seeds received them in 3weeks, Good Quality seeds.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

Johnny Plantpot said:


> These are brand new today. http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?product=tangie-ghost-train-female-cannabis-seeds-by-little-chief-collabs
> 
> DNA's Tangie x Rare Dankness' Ghost Train Haze #1
> 
> It's going to be special........


Sounds amazing, but the price is a turn off.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 23, 2015)

Johnny Plantpot said:


> Little Chief Collabs? That's basically the guy behind PureSativa, so, London, UK. They are official UK distributors for loads of seed companies - wholesale and retail.
> 
> The seeds would ship from UK, but obviously DNA are based US/Amsterdam and Rare Dankness are from Colorado.


they also outsourced their mothers to spain for mass breeding.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2015)

doowmd said:


> What about seedsman?
> I placed an order with them the other day, made arrangements via email wayyyy before order was placed to be able to have guaranteed delivery w/o having a signature required. Sent them an email when order was placed to make sure it wouldn't require a signature. And guess what happened? Got sent WITH signature required! Got an apology email and some extra loyalty points for the "mistake" but am not very happy about the situation.
> 
> I asked if, in future orders, would we be able to get this done the way I wanted and haven't gotten a reply back yet....


You should have done what I did with seedsman. I got the regular shipping (approx. $7) and then get the item for (approx. $11). This method does not require a signature and it is guaranteed for 1 reship if snagged plus it is cheaper than the "stealth" shipping option that requires signature.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr. Big is Bud Good said:


> View attachment 3351138 View attachment 3351139 View attachment 3351138 View attachment 3351139 View attachment 3351138 View attachment 3351139 Love me some Cherry Pie


WHO YOU TELLING BRO….. That stuff is incredible tasting and it delivers a sweet little warm perfect high I can't get enough of. The EXHALE is what gets ya its like a cherry lite diesely crazy blend of flavs that are really close to a cherry Pie. I FREAKING LOVE IT TOO BRO. grew a 3 lb outdoor all organic till the end but not alot of purple, but it deffinately finished at Oct 19th we had some FUEGO mi amigos. check out Pie Face. but keep it on the shhhhhhhh I don't got the $$$ right now and they are going quick on every seed bank I looked except 2. Im about to say fuck it and go in debt to ensure 12 of those bargirls are mine.


----------



## excalibrate (Apr 23, 2015)

Greetings and happy belated 4\20...this is my very first post..I decided to order some seeds from Amsterdam marijuana seeds..spent $165.00..American dollars...after the fact (dumb ass) I strarted researching..I saw horrible review after horror story. one after another..... I was

Mortified and pissed and felt like a fool....but to my relief after about 20 or so days ..my seeds show up..white widow extreme...but with all the crap I read ..now I am skeptical...out of 10 seeds..guess what?? 10 sprouts..healthy sprouts...I live in California by the way...did I just get lucky..or is another seedbank or seedbanks. Putting out bad feedback on them??.I will post my results when October comes....but so far in my book Amsterdam marijuana seeds is legit.....peace. Out


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 10, 2015)

excalibrate said:


> Greetings and happy belated 4\20...this is my very first post..I decided to order some seeds from Amsterdam marijuana seeds..spent $165.00..American dollars...after the fact (dumb ass) I strarted researching..I saw horrible review after horror story. one after another..... I was
> 
> Mortified and pissed and felt like a fool....but to my relief after about 20 or so days ..my seeds show up..white widow extreme...but with all the crap I read ..now I am skeptical...out of 10 seeds..guess what?? 10 sprouts..healthy sprouts...I live in California by the way...did I just get lucky..or is another seedbank or seedbanks. Putting out bad feedback on them??.I will post my results when October comes....but so far in my book Amsterdam marijuana seeds is legit.....peace. Out


I think you should see if you're happy with what they produce before passing judgement. If a company can't even get viable seeds out, they really are retarded or just passing off very old stock. It's a question of quality. I'm curious to see how they do for you though. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## imnotme (May 11, 2015)

I generally use Nirvana without issue however they no longer take MC (its been a while since I have had to order), I placed two orders one with True North who sponsors another site like this one, and one from Quebec Cannabis Seeds. True North has not yet charged me (only been a couple hours) and the other order showed up on bank statement as "Quebec Cannabis Seeds". Great. I have never had any issue ordering online in the 5 years I have been doing so, now I'm wondering who sees this information and what my bank will do about it, if anything. Anyone have this happen before?


----------



## OldSoul777 (May 19, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> 
> ...


I purchased from Nirvana once, Super Skunk Feminized!. They had great discreet shipping and came to the US in under 2 weeks. While the service was great I am very unhappy with the beans. They all look different strain wise. I got super skunk and got 4 different looking and growing plants. All are growing hydroponically in the same reservoir, 25 gallons. 1 is growing big buds but the Trichs are small and not as plentiful as Id like has a more of a sativa growth to it. second one is not packing on as much weight and seems to be maturing faster. The third is real dark in color and is not as plump as the first 2 but crystals look much frostier but weak smell. The 4th looks much like the third but even smaller colas.the second and third also have fat broad leafs and much more bushy like an indica. The first one is the only one who is really pushing out a pungent odor. I have never purchased seeds that were so different from each other but were supposed to be the same. luckily I cloned them all and picked the best pheno! their free seeds are just a waste of nutrients and time so they are absolutely no incentive to buy. I wouldn't waste a friends time and money by giving them to grow! Nirvana is cheap and TRUSTWORTHY but you get what you pay for. Seeds were also tiny! I will not be trying them a second time! Just my experience.


----------



## BDOGKush (May 19, 2015)

excalibrate said:


> Greetings and happy belated 4\20...this is my very first post..I decided to order some seeds from Amsterdam marijuana seeds..spent $165.00..American dollars...after the fact (dumb ass) I strarted researching..I saw horrible review after horror story. one after another..... I was
> 
> Mortified and pissed and felt like a fool....but to my relief after about 20 or so days ..my seeds show up..white widow extreme...but with all the crap I read ..now I am skeptical...out of 10 seeds..guess what?? 10 sprouts..healthy sprouts...I live in California by the way...did I just get lucky..or is another seedbank or seedbanks. Putting out bad feedback on them??.I will post my results when October comes....but so far in my book Amsterdam marijuana seeds is legit.....peace. Out


I've dealt with AMS multiple times, if you got 10 out of 10 germination from them then yea I'd say you were lucky. Wait and see if the plant matches their description, I ordered Citral from them and ended up with some autoflowering, ruderalis bullshit, the most disgusting plant I ever had the misfortune of growing. Definetly not Citral Kush.


----------



## OldSoul777 (May 19, 2015)

imnotme said:


> I generally use Nirvana without issue however they no longer take MC (its been a while since I have had to order), I placed two orders one with True North who sponsors another site like this one, and one from Quebec Cannabis Seeds. True North has not yet charged me (only been a couple hours) and the other order showed up on bank statement as "Quebec Cannabis Seeds". Great. I have never had any issue ordering online in the 5 years I have been doing so, now I'm wondering who sees this information and what my bank will do about it, if anything. Anyone have this happen before?


hey I ordered from Nirvana once and got super skunk but I am not crazy about it. the description is off and every seed was a dif pheno. I wonder if two were even what I ordered. I like their shipping method, just wish their beans were better!


----------



## excalibrate (May 27, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I think you should see if you're happy with what they produce before passing judgement. If a company can't even get viable seeds out, they really are retarded or just passing off very old stock. It's a question of quality. I'm curious to see how they do for you though. Welcome to RIU.


----------



## excalibrate (May 27, 2015)

I have 8 of the 10 growing ..I can say that they all look to be consistent with each other..and I happen to have a couple of blue widow or white berries if you like from a friend of mine..and they also resemble the white widow extreme .from A.M.S.....but yes I will absolutely update on how it all turns out PEACE


----------



## newguy1 (May 27, 2015)

I ordered from NGR and got some Sour Diesel and so far looks really good nice far buds and lots of them on all 4 and they all look pretty close to the same either way I am happy with them


----------



## excalibrate (May 29, 2015)

excalibrate said:


> I have 8 of the 10 growing ..I can say that they all look to be consistent with each other..and I happen to have a couple of blue widow or white berries if you like from a friend of mine..and they also resemble the white widow extreme .from A.M.S.....but yes I will absolutely update on how it all turns out PEACE


----------



## excalibrate (May 29, 2015)

If I had done the research before I pulled the trigger ..I probably would not have ..so this is for the people who have done just like me ..so they can not worry as I had to do..A.M.S.did right by me..I may not be able to give a correct yield because of such a late start here in cali..but I will be able to give some feedback on quality come october..I will also post some pics if anybody wants them.....peace


----------



## rural hick (Jun 17, 2015)

I have ordered from Herbie's Seeds and the first never ever came in. On the 2nd send of the same order it had a green Custom's tape on it and no seeds. This makes me think they are being watched. I am going back to MarijuanaSeeds.nl. 3 orders, quick and always free seeds. Free seeds seldom come up, but some do. 1 order was fairly large.


----------



## onr of these days (Jun 18, 2015)

First post yall. Had to share my first online seed buying experience. Southern Oregon Seeds farkin ROCKS! Ordered a 3 seed pack of Sweet Seeds S.A.D. S1 fem. for 25 frog skins including shipping. They sent 4 seeds of them AND 5 seeds of their own SOS brand Orig. Skunk #1 fem. !!!!!! ALL seeds are large and firm. VERY fast shipping too. Put 1 of each in some compost 2 days ago as a test. Never done the paper towel thing....yet. Will update when/if they sprout in a few days.


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 18, 2015)

onr of these days said:


> First post yall. Had to share my first online seed buying experience. Southern Oregon Seeds farkin ROCKS! Ordered a 3 seed pack of Sweet Seeds S.A.D. S1 fem. for 25 frog skins including shipping. They sent 4 seeds of them AND 5 seeds of their own SOS brand Orig. Skunk #1 fem. !!!!!! ALL seeds are large and firm. VERY fast shipping too. Put 1 of each in some compost 2 days ago as a test. Never done the paper towel thing....yet. Will update when/if they sprout in a few days.


was your member name intended to be, _*one* of these days_, but ya hit the r instead of the e?


----------



## onr of these days (Jun 18, 2015)

yayup


----------



## onr of these days (Jun 18, 2015)

They are PayPal friendly btw


----------



## onr of these days (Jun 19, 2015)

onr of these days said:


> First post yall. Had to share my first online seed buying experience. Southern Oregon Seeds farkin ROCKS! Ordered a 3 seed pack of Sweet Seeds S.A.D. S1 fem. for 25 frog skins including shipping. They sent 4 seeds of them AND 5 seeds of their own SOS brand Orig. Skunk #1 fem. !!!!!! ALL seeds are large and firm. VERY fast shipping too. Put 1 of each in some compost 2 days ago as a test. Never done the paper towel thing....yet. Will update when/if they sprout in a few days.


Update
Both test seeds sprouted! planting the rest tomorrow


----------



## newguy1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Alright so this pic is of my Blue Magoo Cross from NGR breeder was Masen seeds. It's called Zambezi and boy are the nugs just so big and fat she has about
2-3 weeks left the tricones are about 40% cloudy to clear. She is a Sativa dom so I want the tricones to be like 50% amber maybe 40% amber to cloudy. The two main colas are longer and fater than my arm well from elbow to hand. It's thicker than my forearm


----------



## leftyguitar (Jun 21, 2015)

I want to grow; but I'm afraid to order seeds and have them mailed to me. Maybe I'm paranoid. Maybe I'm smart? I don't know. How do I get seeds without getting arrested? This is a serious question. Thanks.


----------



## newguy1 (Jun 21, 2015)

I would not grow unless you are in a place that it's ok to. Medical or other


----------



## strainbank (Jun 23, 2015)

hey guys im curious when you buy seeds do you ever get them in just little baggies? im curious if the package is discrete, but if all seeds come in fancy seed packaging or some companies use discrete everything?!?


----------



## Brobeans (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> hey guys im curious when you buy seeds do you ever get them in just little baggies? im curious if the package is discrete, but if all seeds come in fancy seed packaging or some companies use discrete everything?!?


If the bank doesn't deliver in breeder packaging, I'd look somewhere else. Several times already seeds from Attitude were not what I ordered


----------



## newguy1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> If the bank doesn't deliver in breeder packaging, I'd look somewhere else. Several times already seeds from Attitude were not what I ordered


I would have to agree. Unless the breeder just don't package there stuff


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> If the bank doesn't deliver in breeder packaging, I'd look somewhere else. Several times already seeds from Attitude were not what I ordered


are you saying all packaging should be formal, like not discrete baggies? just curious bc sometimes i receive them that way in like dvd cases.


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

newguy1 said:


> I would have to agree. Unless the breeder just don't package there stuff


to save money maybe the breeders do? it seems like the intl brokers are the ones with all the cash.


----------



## newguy1 (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> to save money maybe the breeders do? it seems like the intl brokers are the ones with all the cash.


Lol looks like it. I got some Blue Magoo in just little baggies from NGR and they looked really small and unhealthy. I got like 4 and everyone died within like the 2 second week. My other order I got from NGR was from Pure Michagana Genetics and they came all nice in a sealed container and looked fat and ripe. The buds are so fat as well and smell amazing. It's the Diesel 517. I am chopping down tomorrow. Looks like they are about 20% amber and 90% cloudy


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

newguy1 said:


> Lol looks like it. I got some Blue Magoo in just little baggies from NGR and they looked really small and unhealthy. I got like 4 and everyone died within like the 2 second week. My other order I got from NGR was from Pure Michagana Genetics and they came all nice in a sealed container and looked fat and ripe. The buds are so fat as well and smell amazing. It's the Diesel 517. I am chopping down tomorrow. Looks like they are about 20% amber and 90% cloudy


how long did they take to come? have you ever bought from domestic seedbanks?


----------



## excalibrate (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> how long did they take to come? have you ever bought from domestic seedbanks?


I like the idea of a domestic seed bank...


----------



## newguy1 (Jun 28, 2015)

strainbank said:


> how long did they take to come? have you ever bought from domestic seedbanks?


It took like maybe a week not linger than like 12 days


----------



## strainbank (Jun 28, 2015)

excalibrate said:


> I like the idea of a domestic seed bank...


it's hard to build up a reputation. lots of companies are spending lots of money advertising. hopefully the laws change soon to allow shipping.


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

anyone heard of scuffing? i read about it in the grow bible, but match boxes are hard to come by.


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

Brobeans said:


> If the bank doesn't deliver in breeder packaging, I'd look somewhere else. Several times already seeds from Attitude were not what I ordered


do you think that's an issue with attitude or the breeders they were brokering? i bought some locally, but that's bc i didnt want to wait long. seems legit, im gonna grow them out to see what's up.


----------



## Brobeans (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> do you think that's an issue with attitude or the breeders they were brokering? i bought some locally, but that's bc i didnt want to wait long. seems legit, im gonna grow them out to see what's up.


It's definitely the ones distributing the seeds (I.e attitudes)

Imagine you bought a pack of CoolGuy seeds from attitude. They ended up being a disappointment. What do you do? You blame the breeder and pick another breeder. Order and repeat. A Seedbank is motivated to move seeds from the breeders they buy from, while a breeder is motivated to provide their customers with the highest quality so they will buy their product again

Take a look at PeakseedsBC they breed and distribute their own seeds. Everyone raves about their quality.

I don't know how often they pull the switcheroo or how many they replace. But if you consider their perspective (a business, which all businesses have the goal to make profit) it is a smart idea to help move inventory that you can't sell because you over anticipated the demand for it. 

Long story short: better safe than sorry when you're spending $100+ per pack


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

i guess for me ive alwasy been skeptical of the strain, i mean how can anyone really know unless you go to that region of the world and physically get the genetics from nature. otherwise it's a bunch of labels and hologram stickers. imo. however, i still think it's the best option until seedbanks in the u.s become more established.


----------



## Canalchemist (Jul 6, 2015)

I have started using a Bank in Canada Called HempDepot, they only accept money orders or cash but they have been around for a long time and they do excellent business, I got some rare African Sativa Landrace seeds for free with my last order.


----------



## bmdiyh (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey, guys! 

Does anybody know something about this website http://www.freecannabisseeds.nl/. It looks very sketchy. Is it a scam? Has anybody tried to order from them?

Thanks


----------



## jeffro jeffro (Jul 18, 2015)

Anyone order any seeds to ohio? Did you recieve them?


----------



## jeffro jeffro (Jul 18, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> I've ordered 3 times recently from Herbies and have received every one. I'm in Michigan not far from you. Last order was within 7 business days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


whats the website??


----------



## Canalchemist (Jul 20, 2015)

Just google hempdepot, beware of seeds from cannacopia though they used to be good but recently some of there BCroadkill skunk has returned a ridiculous amount of phenos and hermies.


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 22, 2015)

daddychrisg said:


> Why does no one respond to the question "does Nirvana ship to the states"???? Do they, or don' they?


goto there webpage scroll all the way down bottom right hand side click on shipping it shows you where they ship and how long it takes ect..


----------



## esinohio (Jul 24, 2015)

jeffro jeffro said:


> Anyone order any seeds to ohio? Did you recieve them?


All the time. Like anywhere else you're hit or miss on the dreaded green customs tape. I've been the recipient of the green taped package a few times but using a seed bank with a reship guarantee usually got my beans to me.


----------



## TimDog (Jul 24, 2015)

Smkweeed said:


> Just placed my first seed order ever from ( the single seed center ) has any one ever order from them.


They are pretty good. Good selection, and fast too.


----------



## iriesmiley (Jul 29, 2015)

Nirvana Seeds, out of Amsterdam, is legit.
I bought seeds from them in 2012. They arrived in a stealthily and timely fashion.
*But...*
I felt the genetics of the strains I purchased were a quite weak. I've had mid grade seeds that produced better quality cannabis, so I was very disappointed.
I'm not saying they don't have a good product. I'm sure that they have awesome strains with good genetics, but Swiss Cheese and Aurora Indica left me wanting.


----------



## Sire Killem All (Jul 30, 2015)

jeffro jeffro said:


> Anyone order any seeds to ohio? Did you recieve them?


 Ordered 5 times everyone has made it. 3 from attitude and 2 from @Midweek Song.


----------



## The Ogree (Aug 7, 2015)

bmdiyh said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Does anybody know something about this website http://www.freecannabisseeds.nl/. It looks very sketchy. Is it a scam? Has anybody tried to order from them?
> 
> Thanks


i got a unmarked pack (i hope it's Pineapple Chunk Auto) from them.
Took 17 days to the Deep South.
i only ordered one strain (supposed to be 10 seeds, but got about twice that).
It was a small paper envelope like they give to put a tooth in at the dentist or some-such, inside a mid-sized (2"x3") ziplock that was shipped in a unmarked bubble wrap white envelope. Had my address, a stamp, and an air mail sticker on the outside.

You could hear the seeds shaking like a tiny maraca inside.


----------



## daloudpack (Aug 12, 2015)

anyone have any luck with atomic bomb, im having a hard time germinating them


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi Guy's
I bought a load of seed's from www.marijuana-seeds.nl a few weeks back and although they don't advertise breeders names the seeds that i've planted so far have all popped their heads up within 36-48Hrs.
And Better still they have a BIG SALE on that started about 2 days ago with up to 50% OFF 
You also get Free seeds with All Orders 
The Stealth Shipping is pretty dam good also 

If your not fussed about breeders packaging then i would highly recommend them for speed and quality.


----------



## laubs (Sep 4, 2015)

esinohio said:


> All the time. Like anywhere else you're hit or miss on the dreaded green customs tape. I've been the recipient of the green taped package a few times but using a seed bank with a reship guarantee usually got my beans to me.


Used bonza seeds fast and stealth. Just started some white widow pineapple and bubblegum all up and looking good!


----------



## laubs (Sep 4, 2015)

laubs said:


> Used bonza seeds fast and stealth. Just started some white widow pineapple and bubblegum all up and looking good!


Also some freebies


----------



## ferment (Sep 20, 2015)

i bought some from Southern Oregon seeds recently, first time ever. they came in two days, but i live in Oregon. i ordered sweet seeds snow fruit, barneys pineapple chunk, and southern oregon seeds alaskan tundra. i got a free package of southern oregon seeds original white widow. All original packaging delivered in a bubble envelope. 



strainbank said:


> how long did they take to come? have you ever bought from domestic seedbanks?


----------



## laubs (Sep 20, 2015)

Sounds like some good beans,have done ww with good success. Keep the updates coming, grow on!!


----------



## tanan (Oct 4, 2015)

Need review for these sites. Or any good sites that accepts bitcoin. Herbies doesn't ship to my country.
Bonza, bitcoinseedstore, nirvana (been hearing there latest seeds seems to be duds, and they dont do tracking anymore), the vault cannabis seeds bank, greenhouse.co.


----------



## laubs (Oct 4, 2015)

I ordered from bonza first order was good. Seeds are doing good no final product yet. Second order on its way. Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## tanan (Oct 4, 2015)

Any discount coupons going on bonza? 
How's the vault cannabis seed bank? 
I want to order from Nirvana but don't want dud seeds as it seems hard enough for a novice with good seeds.


----------



## laubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Bonza had 42% off last month. Sent 6 freebies 1st order 3 different strains


----------



## steamindragon (Oct 8, 2015)

OldSoul777 said:


> I purchased from Nirvana once, Super Skunk Feminized!. Nirvana is cheap and TRUSTWORTHY but you get what you pay for. Seeds were also tiny! I will not be trying them a second time! Just my experience.



Trustworthy??? Think again! You may want to scratch that first "Not a Scam" seed bank off that list. See images for their recent handywork.


Now, how many by show of hands, would like to order from this company??? The only "Trust" was when I completed the payment and trusted them in good faith to follow through with processing & mailing the order.


----------



## The Ogree (Oct 11, 2015)

I made an order, paid by c/c, got then in less than 3 weeks.
Of course, it wasn't several hundred dollars worth of seeds, so maybe that's why they didn't want a copy of my card.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## laubs (Oct 11, 2015)

Where did you order from? Ordered fr bonza seeds pre paid c/c got mine in 6 days good quality


----------



## The Ogree (Oct 11, 2015)

Nirvana shop.
Might look into Bonza.
What area are you from?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## laubs (Oct 11, 2015)

Midwest


----------



## The Ogree (Oct 11, 2015)

Southeast, here.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## laubs (Oct 11, 2015)

Interesting looking site! Will have to look into it!


----------



## tanan (Oct 11, 2015)

Bonza is weird when dealing with bitcoins. I asked these people how am I supposed to pay, where will the "store credit" appear in my profile when I pay and the support was like yeah, it should appear somewhere there. Ordered from The Vault and Attitude. 7 days now,


----------



## laubs (Oct 11, 2015)

Never tried bit coin just pre paid credit card with bonza


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2015)

Bought from Barney's Farm and received them in about a week. I ordered 5 Tangerine Dream and germ'd all 5 but only got 2 to pop. This was the tallest whispy mess I've ever grown. Grew too tall too quick. I never even made it to flower. I had to chop em due to their ridiculous stretch and time to preflower. Looked to be about 90% sativa on both plants. Razor thin needle like leaves that were long as hell. At the rate it was preflowering, I likely would have been flowering them for 11+ wks. This plant may do much better outdoors or as a LST since the stems were like spaghetti and would manipulate in extremes very easily without damage. I would love to grow some good citrus bud, but I have time for all that.


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

HydroRed said:


> Bought from Barney's Farm and received them in about a week. I ordered 5 Tangerine Dream and germ'd all 5 but only got 2 to pop. This was the tallest whispy mess I've ever grown. Grew too tall too quick. I never even made it to flower. I had to chop em due to their ridiculous stretch and time to preflower. Looked to be about 90% sativa on both plants. Razor thin needle like leaves that were long as hell. At the rate it was preflowering, I likely would have been flowering them for 11+ wks. This plant may do much better outdoors or as a LST since the stems were like spaghetti and would manipulate in extremes very easily without damage. I would love to grow some good citrus bud, but I have time for all that.


That sounds sucks just got some tangerine, hope they aren't as bad as yours. Also got grapefruit and northern lights


----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 26, 2015)

caveson said:


> Is it safe to order seeds online?


maybe just try the shops they have recommend on this thread, seem pretty trust worthy. think i will place my first order soon! exciting!


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2015)

Lady Highfly said:


> maybe just try the shops they have recommend on this thread, seem pretty trust worthy. think i will place my first order soon! exciting!


Check OASeeds. In Spain. Cheapest prices generally and postmarked in Spain they fly through Customs at O'Hare.

https://oaseeds.com/en/

They are one of the highest rated seedbanks out there. Far better service than Attitude without the T-shirt bull crap.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2015)

I can say that I have noticed that anything that comes into the States through the Port of Chicago will likely get intercepted. They have been stepping up their game significantly there....at least during peak planting season. May be different now that it is late in the season, but they got me for 4 out of 6 packets from the NL towards the biggining of the year. Barneys Farm & 1 packet of 5 from ILGM made it. Genetics from ILGM are on point......if you ever get em.


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

Ordered twice through bonza seeds good success! Wondering about those tangerine dream how tall were they when you flowered them. I've found starting plants at about 16 inches keeps them bushier!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2015)

These were VERY far from bushy. I began 12/12 at around 20 Inches. They got over 51 inches and were still growing and were showing no signs of preflower. Also, they were so long and lankey they were drooping just from the weight of the fan leaves  All the while I had actual flowers developing on the rest of the crop. I could have handled a sativa...but this was out of control. I might have a pic somewhere. If I do, I'll post it so you can see what I mean.


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

That's nuts! I got 8 of them haven't started any yet,will try a few as to not waste time. Had some bubblegum that got lanky nothing like that. Going to start now will keep you posted! Would like to see that pic. Got some to share, whitewidow. Grow on!!


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

laubs said:


> That's nuts! I got 8 of them haven't started any yet,will try a few as to not waste time. Had some bubblegum that got lanky nothing like that. Going to start now will keep you posted! Would like to see that pic. Got some to share, whitewidow. Grow on!!


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

laubs said:


> That's nuts! I got 8 of them haven't started any yet,will try a few as to not waste time. Had some bubblegum that got lanky nothing like that. Going to start now will keep you posted! Would like to see that pic. Got some to share, whitewidow. Grow on!!


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

Sorry phone going nuts!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 26, 2015)

This was maybe a week into 12/12. This picture doesnt really show what I mean in it yet. It got about 2-1/2 feet taller. Absolutely no signs of preflower other than some white hairs at the nodes to show sex. Had to chop it in order to not mess up my schedule with the rest of the grow or the next grow coming up after harvest


----------



## laubs (Oct 26, 2015)

That is spindley! Wonder if that's cmon with that strain? Description made it sound a whole lot better! Tried sending pics of the old widow, didn't work, will figure it out and send.


----------



## kuxguam (Oct 28, 2015)

Got from herbies to test and got it in 7 days


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 28, 2015)

kuxguam said:


> Got from herbies to test and got it in 7 days


What strain you get? How many popped out of your order? Lookin good.


----------



## laubs (Oct 28, 2015)

Going to try those tangerines and some northern lights!


----------



## laubs (Oct 28, 2015)

HydroRed said:


> What strain you get? How many popped out of your order? Lookin good.


How did you germanate your tangerine dream?


----------



## kuxguam (Oct 28, 2015)

HydroRed said:


> What strain you get? How many popped out of your order? Lookin good.


The 2 on the right are afghani and on the left are great white shark by world of seeds and planning on getting dinafem there new purple afghan kush and blue kush and trainwreck by ghs
They all popped but I also got dinafem critical + but dont wanna put those down yet herbies has been good to me so far so good


----------



## Solus101 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got my Feminized AK-48 from Nirvana seed bank about 4 months ago, and been trying to germinate the seeds for about two weeks 

now, already went through 4 of em cuz I did one at a time.
Three didn't germinate at all so I'm testing the fourth one at the moment. What I'm doing this time, is to soak the seed in water for a day or two, cuz neither planting it straight into the soil nor the damp papertowel method worked out ! 

I need help on it guys ! 
Am I doing something wrong or did I JUST WASTE MY MONEY ON NIRVANA FEMINIZED AK-48 ??


----------



## tanan (Nov 2, 2015)

So I ordered from Vault and Attitude. The one from Attitude arrived in 12 days (international shipping). The one from Vault has been stuck in some post office in my country since 17 days. Mailed Vault guys and they said RoyalMail says it has been deliver to some local post office in my city. And I need to contact them to get details on where they delivered it.


----------



## laubs (Nov 3, 2015)

Just germinated 4 tangerine dream, 3 northern lights, 3 grapefruit all up. Put in water for 2 days.put seeds in a medicine bottle and gently shook them, before water, helps crack she'll. Don't know if that really helps. Seeds from bonza seeds


----------



## machinegreenkelly (Nov 6, 2015)

I have been looking to obtain some Gorilla Glue #4 (Or just Gorilla Glue in general) seeds. Has anyone been able to find these from a reputable seed bank? Thanks.


----------



## laubs (Nov 6, 2015)

A friend in Oregon had some here, Midwest gorilla glue he had damn good will see if available and where


----------



## laubs (Nov 6, 2015)

Bonza seeds search gorilla glue


----------



## NerdyBear (Nov 12, 2015)

*Need Advice*
My buddy has 12, 8-foot plants and it's behind his house near the ditch, they are budding but one plant was pollinated, so my buddy gave me the seeds I have over 200+ seeds. They are dark seeds. Are the good to grow? Should I pop some? Or is it not worth growing?


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 12, 2015)

NerdyBear said:


> *Need Advice*
> My buddy has 12, 8-foot plants and it's behind his house near the ditch, they are budding but one plant was pollinated, so my buddy gave me the seeds I have over 200+ seeds. They are dark seeds. Are the good to grow? Should I pop some? Or is it not worth growing?


Yes, those are definitely guaranteed to be superb cannabis. Dark seeds are the hallmark of excellence.


----------



## Rookie83 (Nov 14, 2015)

hotrodharley said:


> Check OASeeds. In Spain. Cheapest prices generally and postmarked in Spain they fly through Customs at O'Hare.
> 
> https://oaseeds.com/en/
> 
> They are one of the highest rated seedbanks out there. Far better service than Attitude without the T-shirt bull crap.


So you have always got your shipments little nervous about trying


----------



## laubs (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah ordered twice both orders arrived stealth. Got some freebies, all but one popped. Plants all have been good. Would give them a try!


----------



## laubs (Nov 14, 2015)

laubs said:


> Yeah ordered twice both orders arrived stealth. Got some freebies, all but one popped. Plants all have been good. Would give them a try!


Mine from bonza seeds


----------



## tanan (Nov 14, 2015)

How does bonza's bitcoin system work?! I tried asking the customer help on chat and she said something like "it will appear in your account". There is no option for bitcoin or account funds on there site. That's very disappointing. Why not just make payment by bitcoin an option like Vault or Attitude. It's pretty simple.


----------



## laubs (Nov 15, 2015)

tanan said:


> How does bonza's bitcoin system work?! I tried asking the customer help on chat and she said something like "it will appear in your account". There is no option for bitcoin or account funds on there site. That's very disappointing. Why not just make payment by bitcoin an option like Vault or Attitude. It's pretty simple.


Not sure used pre paid gift card works great


----------



## TF Leary (Nov 18, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> 
> ...


I made my first online order from Sensible Seeds. Got my package in a little less than 2 weeks....all germinated. I was very pleased and am totally excited to see the end result! I will definitely order from them again!


----------



## PapaPit (Nov 27, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


 also give attitude feedback a looksy, or also gorilla seeds, attitude is very very discreet, almost can't tell who or what you mail internet ordered, almost untraceable untraceable for sure, and almost non existant, great pricing, and you can have your items (seeds) shipped hidden inside other objects , I had my last batch sent to me hidden inside a wallet that i paid 4 extra $ for, but seeds were hidden in their name bags hidden inside an aluminum lined hidden pocket inside of a wallet, very discreet and well hidden, can't be seen by mailing xray due to the aluminum lined pocket on x Ray they uuse it just spears to be a regular wallet, and the wallet smelled heavily of freshly cut pineapple lol, so dogs wouldn't catch it either, my package sailed rite on through customs and safetly from Amsterdam to my front door in sunshine city America


----------



## breadboy (Nov 30, 2015)

NerdyBear said:


> *Need Advice*
> My buddy has 12, 8-foot plants and it's behind his house near the ditch, they are budding but one plant was pollinated, so my buddy gave me the seeds I have over 200+ seeds. They are dark seeds. Are the good to grow? Should I pop some? Or is it not worth growing?



How did only one plant get pollinated? Could be a hermie....
I'd skip it unless it's all you have or the strain is just phenomenal. 
If your buddy's plants are in close proximity and one has all of its branches pollinated, but none of the other plants are showing any part pollinated, then it's almost certainly a hermie.


----------



## caffei_nae_ted (Dec 25, 2015)

hey! 
im new to this site but created an account because im nervous that everyonedoesit is a scam, for the US at least. I ordered something on dec 9 and its dec 25 right now and they said it would arrive in 2-5 and there is still nothing here. I've been emailing them and they have now stopped replying. the tracking number they gave does not work. is my package taking a long time since im in the US? is anyone here from the US?


----------



## laubs (Dec 25, 2015)

Yeah this doesn't sound good


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2015)

I maid an order with the bad gorilla on the 12th had to send a cash order. Still no word. I was just figuring with it being Christmas season and all it might take a bit longer to make it across the ocean. Sure do hope i get it. My boy brought over some girl scout cookies from out in California and wow. They were the only sight that i could find that had them. Sure would be nice. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Red1966 (Dec 25, 2015)

Widow Maker said:


> I grew Big bud once. I liked it. I wish I still had the strain.


I grew Big Bud once, too. Giant buds, bigger than two liter bottles. Tricome heads smaller than the stalks. Very low quality.


----------



## Oregon Gardener (Dec 25, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...



I ordered from Seedmsters and they came through, so far.


----------



## Stone76 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've ordered several times from Herbied Seeds in England and I've always received my seeds in about a weeks time and they always give away freebies.


----------



## Stone76 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've ordered several times from Herbies Seeds in England and I've always received my seeds in about a weeks time and they always give away freebies.


----------



## Stone76 (Dec 27, 2015)

I've ordered several times from Herbies Seeds in England. I always receive my seeds in about a week and they always give away freebies.


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 4, 2016)

mark 71


----------



## red w. blue (Jan 5, 2016)

Cowboy Kahlil said:


> Thanks, Bootheel. My supplier list looks like this (with 2 stars and 3 stars getting the most positive mentions)
> 
> TGA Subcool Seeds: Oregon
> Stoney Girl Gardens: Oregon
> ...


Very helpful post. While I haven't grown years I do have 50+ strains\crosses (not counting my own) behind me and TGA Subcool would be my pick if your not growing for poundage. The strongest I have grown or smoked was a pheno from lifesaver (BOG) jacks cleaner\blueberry cross (I think) BOG said look for the blue pheno and I had two, but I had a bluegreen pheno that was more than two times as tall and produced more than 3 times weight the high was so strong 1puff was more than most could deal with I have never had any as strong. I have had better as for as the high but it would take a half a joint or more to get there. The tepenes were 5 times stronger than anything I have been close to and was like a chemial mix of industrial strength cleaners and solvents. These were grown inside to go outside after turn and light was below 13 1/2 hours put in a greenhouse. It had power vents with air change every 3 min. I put Styrofoam board to back light plants with early sun knowing tepenes will melt Styrofoam it was just over 3" from the nearest bud but in one day from 3" the board had melted a 1/2 deep from 7 or 8 until 12 or so, 4 hours with the vent fans off. With the fans going I could check trichomes for 30 sec. and need to go for 10 min. so when I would see 20% milky on a branch I marked it with tape next time I checked I would use a different color for different branches, this will help keep you on top of when to chop. This made me tie tepenes to the high not just from me geting high from breathing the tepenes as solvents will do this.


----------



## 420Jam13 (Jan 7, 2016)

hi newbie grower, im running 1 600 and a pack of rare dankness leeroy going to buy another pack of seeds and not sure what to get im looking for good diesel strain, anybody got any good suggestions ?


----------



## david1986 (Jan 9, 2016)

Still think Bonza are the best - for me anyway.


----------



## david1986 (Jan 9, 2016)

And they have a massive sale on at the moment, too: http://bonzaseeds.com/pages.php?pageid=5


----------



## Cooltoyou (Jan 21, 2016)

When you use Bonza Seeds do you use stealth shipping?


----------



## Be kind (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get top dawg genetics?


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Jan 26, 2016)

We don't currently carry these genetics but we are looking actively at taking on more US breeders. Have you tried contacting them through their FB page - https://www.facebook.com/Top-Dawg-Genetics-344379485741923/

If you're interested we have some "Dawg" seed strains - please click here to see them.


----------



## Be kind (Jan 26, 2016)

Ya I bought them from there FB they only had 9 strains they were sold out of most of them I bought all they had left.


----------



## Be kind (Jan 26, 2016)

And im interested in all genetics what's the lineage of the dawg plant?


----------



## wifey48 (Jan 29, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am startits not legal yet and how discreet r theyng to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Need some seeds but need to know how they are sent as I live where I
18, member: 473"]Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS


*These Companies Ship there seeds*


Nirvana Shop - Excellent prices, including indoor / outdoor strains, feminized, White seeds, Medical seeds
Golden Seed - Our excellent friends at goldenseed which makes the contests successful
If you are a seed company and are able to provide references and a sample batch of seeds for a contest please pm me. More to be added, our contest sponsors will be added once we verify the seeds were received. 

As 2 of our users were ripped off from there money , please do not post names of companies other then the ones listed here. Doing so will result in a removal of the post and a possible ban.

*The Companies Below are NOT recomended*
I will not be linking to these sites as I do not endorse them if you want to find their address you will have to google them.


BC BUD DEPOT
WWMS (until further notice)
Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds

[/QUOTE]
Need discreet packing as I


----------



## wifey48 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry new here , need some seeds but where I live its not legal yet, how can I get them here


----------



## green217 (Feb 14, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Sorry new here , need some seeds but where I live its not legal yet, how can I get them here


stealth shipping from over seas! Breeders Boutique is my #1


Be kind said:


> And im interested in all genetics what's the lineage of the dawg plant?


I don't sell or work for anyone who does, just a gardner. Breeders Boutique is a good choice for quality meds IMO. I have ordered from them 3 times, and I'm always stoked when harvest time comes, cause i end up with the best shit around. The Gorilla will get it to ya to and has a vast selection of breeders to choose from.
Breeders Boutique's Dog Kush is lemon/diesel for sure.
I've grown it, smoked it, and loved it.


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 19, 2016)

wifey48 said:


> Sorry new here , need some seeds but where I live its not legal yet, how can I get them here


We have had great success with our stealth shipping. If you want to try us out, just PM me and I can help you out.

David


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Feb 22, 2016)

laubs said:


> Where did you order from? Ordered fr bonza seeds pre paid c/c got mine in 6 days good quality


Sounds awesome! We are currently having a promo: http://goo.gl/EMFu2n

Plus hit me up at [email protected] or PM for some codes to get cash off your order.

David


----------



## bgmike8 (Mar 7, 2016)

I just want to order some damn seeds and pay with my cc or PayPal or even western union . I just wasted a day trying to pay nirvana with a wire transfer and then almost got ripped off by entropay. 

Can a guy just order some seeds and get them sent out right away???


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 8, 2016)

Unfortunately the majority of cannabis companies are having problems with their merchants. Banks don't want to deal with the evil marijuana so companies are struggling to keep or even find a good merchant. We had some problems and now have fixed it since. I believe everyone is converting to Bitcoin but this isn't the best solution either. Just my two cents.

David


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 12, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> I just want to order some damn seeds and pay with my cc or PayPal or even western union . I just wasted a day trying to pay nirvana with a wire transfer and then almost got ripped off by entropay.
> 
> Can a guy just order some seeds and get them sent out right away???


Seedsman gets orders to the SW States in 8-11 days.

Ordered there three times without a problem.


----------



## dimitar mitev (Mar 15, 2016)

hello guys,
Has anybody tried to order from www.kingsplant.com ?? I would like to order from them and i am wondering if them seeds are good.


----------



## Sonoma22 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got my beans it took over a month but I'm very happy thanks you Herbies Seeds
I was worried a lot of people have posted that there not getting there stuff.

Money Maker and freebies.


----------



## leoshitz (Mar 31, 2016)

Are you in the states? If so give James Bean Co a try. Delivery in less than a week. Great customer support. No panic waiting to see if it clears customs. No threat of the red tape of doom. 
I have used SOS, Tude, and Herbies. Never had a problem but always waited longer than I wanted. Now I don't wait around and panic.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 9, 2016)

Damn! 

I ordered $150 of seed from BCBUDDEPOT. They were shipped yesterday. 

I hope I get them. 

Anyone on here actually gotten their seeds from BCBUDDEPOT??

I also made an order thru True North


----------



## Gmack420 (Apr 13, 2016)

Reddi Parker said:


> Damn!
> 
> I ordered $150 of seed from BCBUDDEPOT. They were shipped yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yes I've ordered from bcbuddepot and gotten my seeds. To bad they have such shitty genetics. Watch out for the hermies you got coming your way.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 13, 2016)

Gmack420 said:


> Yes I've ordered from bcbuddepot and gotten my seeds. To bad they have such shitty genetics. Watch out for the hermies you got coming your way.


Well thank god they are at least going to arrive lol. I don't want my grow box sitting empty. Thanks man


----------



## Gmack420 (Apr 13, 2016)

Reddi Parker said:


> Well thank god they are at least going to arrive lol. I don't want my grow box sitting empty. Thanks man


Watch them like a hawk. Hope they work out better for you then they did for me.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 13, 2016)

Gmack420 said:


> Watch them like a hawk. Hope they work out better for you then they did for me.


They should be arriving anytime in the next 5-7 business days. If and when they do come I'll let everyone know.


----------



## StashToker (Apr 15, 2016)

I've personally had good business with Mandala, Nirvana, Herbies, and The Vault. Back when Sensi, and Green House used to ship to the US I did good business with them also... But I guess that's not an option anymore. I almost forgot Everyonedoesit also has a seed shop I've had decent business with, first order went well, and second was lost with no refund. So I don't really recommend them. All to the US.


----------



## ky man (Apr 17, 2016)

Get you some BIGWORM6969 beans and he is HONEST he is on this sit all the time... jamesbean company there both rite here in the states....ky


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 20, 2016)

BCBUDDEPOT came thru! 

Got my grow box and the seeds same day. Just happened to fall on 420 lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone using PayPal with James Bean? Are you happy with "discrete invoice"?


----------



## Frajola (Apr 23, 2016)

any one know anything about SeedSupreme? I do. ew


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 23, 2016)

True North seed bank is a great company to order from. Tons of choices and fair pricing.


----------



## Reddi Parker (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm getting feminized bubblegum hash plant from holy smoke seeds and fem viper cookies seeds from true north seed bank. They charge a bit more than other sites for shipping and its $11 extra for guaranteed arrival. They also "strongly recommend" you purchase one of the 3 items they have to conceal your purchase in....if you live in either the US or Australia. I placed the order 1 week ago and it would've shipped immediately. However, holy smoke seeds can't keep up with the orders of the bubblegum hash plant. So that order will be shipping out 3-4 weeks from now. 

I bought those two seed packs (6 in each), a stealth shipping "cool mug/tin", and guaranteed shipping for a grand total of $225

BCBUDDEPOT sold me 12 fem Girl Scout cookie seeds for $150. They charged my credit card under a diffeeeent name and it seemed very discreet. Order was shipped within a week and arrived 3 weeks after purchase.


----------



## Skylander (Apr 28, 2016)

So I went to Oahu Hawaii for a trip. A good friend referred me to a guy with some of the best smoke I have ever had in my life. He was a local grower and I saw him multiple times but he could never tell me what strains he had because he didnt know. He just called everything Pakalolo. Anyway as I said everything he had was great so I asked him for some seeds and he gave be over one hundred seeds. 

???? Does anyone know the most dominant plant on that island? Its not Maui Waui! If you even bring up MW they peg you as a tourist and try to rip you off. Im just wondering.


----------



## linky (Apr 30, 2016)

I have ordered from herbies 4 or 5 times, once I did not get the seeds, emailed them and they resent my order, I received that one. I just ordered from cannapot the other day, my first order with them.. so I will see how that goes. I normally use my bank debit card at herbies, never had a problem, I used a capital one credit card for cannapot, it did get declined the first time but capital emailed me (auto email, immediately after trying to order) asking if it was a legit purchased, clicked the yes I authorized the charge option.. retried my order and it went through just fine.


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 10, 2016)

Do not order from Amsterdam Seed Center if you like your money!

They just ripped me off and told me...."oh it must of got picked up by customs...it happens"? What a jerk off....$45 gone!

They don't even care!!!!!!! They told me..."oh well...shit happens".....

They won't even try and fix it!

I'm in the process of contacting the seed breeder that they ripped me off on! I'm sure they will be interested in this joke giving that company a bad name! (MedicalSeedsco)!

Unreal!

ASC STAY AWAY!!!!!!


----------



## linky (May 10, 2016)

I just received my order from cannapot (first time ordering from them). I ordered Grand Daddy Bay Dream seeds but received Grand Daddy Purp seeds (which I already have). I emailed them letting them know and they replied saying it was a mistake in packaging and said they are more expensive than bay dream and if I would like to keep them that it would be okay with them and asked if that was okay with me. I replied letting them know I would like the Bay Dream seeds as I already have and don't need anymore gdp, so we will see what they say. Hopefully they will send out the correct seeds as I was looking forward to the Bay Dream.


----------



## Frajola (May 10, 2016)

Warriorbuds said:


> Do not order from Amsterdam Seed Center if you like your money!
> 
> They just ripped me off and told me...."oh it must of got picked up by customs...it happens"? What a jerk off....$45 gone!
> 
> ...


Got it Stay away from seedsupreme. Thanks


----------



## justataylor (May 19, 2016)

What do you think about Nirvana guys? Currently growing something from them, has anyone ever had bad experiences with them?


----------



## Frajola (May 19, 2016)

justataylor said:


> What do you think about Nirvana guys? Currently growing something from them, has anyone ever had bad experiences with them?


Never dealt w then but never heard anything bad about Nirvana. I got a order from Herbies and came out nice no probl, but they r in the original package still. Next grow.


----------



## memnoch (May 19, 2016)

justataylor said:


> What do you think about Nirvana guys? Currently growing something from them, has anyone ever had bad experiences with them?


 I've grown ak 48, chrystal, blackberry. And all there free seeds. So far ive had good luck. 
The one on the right is chrystal been keeping he as a mother for years now. She still hasn't lost her vigger. And here is an ak 48 
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Woyaboy (Jun 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> lol considering u have made 2 posts on this site... one was this post here i doubt anyone found you through here.


I know this is OLD but I can't stop laughing at this dude's paranoia that you were answering to. Haha. 2 posts here on RIU and thinks his mails being tampered with! I'm dying over here rn.


----------



## Orangeeye (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi guys im thinking of growing some Granddaddy purple but am not sure from where i should order them since im in Europe. Could any body give me some kind of info about growing the strain and where they got it from. I'm only interested in feminzed seeds.


----------



## breadboy (Jul 16, 2016)

Got most my genetics through southern Oregon seeds bank this year- love em. Got the rather extensive order in full within two weeks, and they had many specific seeds that were sold out on all the bigger seed bank websites... like archive seeds 'grape smugglers' and 'Oregon lemons.'
They also had the 'blueberry fuel' from sour seeds that I was searching for.... They stoked me out big time. 

Fuck Cannazone... they ignored me after charging my credit card and not sending my seeds (pending shipment, by their own admission) for over a month and a half. Finally called them to let em know I filed fraud charges against them with my credit card company... then they finally sent my shit, but didn't give me what I had ordered, cause it took so long they were sold out of almost everything I had picked by the time they shipped it. Screw Cannazone.


----------



## Grenier5413 (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone use attitude this year for auto. I got eight auto three different strains mostly Dutch passion and they where all a flop. Very small and low yield. The only decent one was ak from blimburn auto. And that still only gave a little over a quarter. And all my Dutch passion purple number one photos are stretching like a bastard.


----------



## thewanderingjack (Jul 29, 2016)

Overall, how do you guys feel about the pricing?

To me, it seems ridiculously high ($5-$15 per seed).

I appreciate the relative "guarantee" of quality and all that, but considering how many seeds one plant can produce... seems like a business to get into .


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 18, 2016)

If you live in the U.S., it's absolutely crazy to buy seeds from out of the country anymore. There are numerous resellers located around that will ship reliably, and at reasonable prices. I just got an order in 5 days, priority mail, you can't beat that!

I'd like to mention www.seedsherenow.com as one of them.....


----------



## pin head (Aug 21, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> If you live in the U.S., it's absolutely crazy to buy seeds from out of the country anymore. There are numerous resellers located around that will ship reliably, and at reasonable prices. I just got an order in 5 days, priority mail, you can't beat that!
> 
> I'd like to mention www.seedsherenow.com as one of them.....




Seeds Here Now are friends of mine. Real nice folks. I second that for sure.

It is def NOT necessary to deal with customs when acquiring cannabis seeds in the USA anymore. Sux for anyone that is still dealing with attitude, etc and doesn't realize it..

What was the name of that song by again?


----------



## GroDank101 (Aug 22, 2016)

I grew a fem chronic x nl and got seeds with it somehow, but it was dank. Now I'm thinking about growing those seeds. Are the seeds going to be fems, and will they be worth growing? Will they all be the same phenotype?

Same thing goes for my Durban poison from reserva privada. Wondering if the seeds will turn out as good as the original plants.


----------



## Budddha (Aug 22, 2016)

Orangeeye said:


> Hi guys im thinking of growing some Granddaddy purple but am not sure from where i should order them since im in Europe. Could any body give me some kind of info about growing the strain and where they got it from. I'm only interested in feminzed seeds.


I've order gdp seeds from herbies. I don't think grand daddy purple offers fem seeds. If you get them make sure that the packaging is original. If it does not have the original packaging they're probably fem seeds they made themselves.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 24, 2016)

For GroDank, the seeds will be fem's but more than likely hermie plants again. They will have more pheno's out of them, but it's too long and difficult to explain why and it's been written about 1000X. And, more than likely, the quality will be poorer than the original plants. Sorry for the bad news.......


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 24, 2016)

And Buddha is correct, no fem seeds on GDP........


----------



## bartow (Sep 3, 2016)

thewanderingjack said:


> Overall, how do you guys feel about the pricing?
> 
> To me, it seems ridiculously high ($5-$15 per seed).
> 
> I appreciate the relative "guarantee" of quality and all that, but considering how many seeds one plant can produce... seems like a business to get into .


I got tired of paying prices like that so one month I left a male in the flowering tent made my own. There are enough seeds to last me the rest of my life except that they stop sprouting after about 5 years. Of course I like the strain.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 8, 2016)

can anyone recommend a great seed bank in the US? im tired of dealing with customs.


----------



## Dark dive (Sep 13, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> can anyone recommend a great seed bank in the US? im tired of dealing with customs.


What happened with you and customs. I didn't know you could order seeds in the U.S. Until I started reading this thread.


----------



## Grenier5413 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm looking for some Redbeard seeds if anyone knows.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 13, 2016)

Dark dive said:


> What happened with you and customs. I didn't know you could order seeds in the U.S. Until I started reading this thread.


Just the usual BS. Sometimes they would get caught up and the breeder would tell me "sucks for you" I don't know why it has taken me so long to realize you can just buy domestic..


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 14, 2016)

Anyone know of a bank with gorilla glue seems other than elve8. Thanks


----------



## facelessFFS (Sep 25, 2016)

There is a gorilla glue auto but I think gorilla glue is a clone only strain? Might be wrong


----------



## facelessFFS (Sep 25, 2016)

Fast buds I think do the auto


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 25, 2016)

Gg seed can be feminized seeds.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 25, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Gg seed can be feminized seeds.


chk doc's dank
I think he's working with some gg crosses


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah got a couple of glueX from doc Would love to get hand full of true fem gg4 from a good clone.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 26, 2016)

Does anyone has experience ordering from Nirvana website but into country where marijuana seeds are considered illegal? They have options of sending seeds in some toy like souvenirs and i am very tempted to try.


----------



## gold lion (Oct 3, 2016)

anybody know if all mephisto genetics seeds are auto/feminized? about to order some but there's literally no information on the seeds, from what i gather on their site they should be auto/fem but doesn't come out and say it anywhere lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 3, 2016)

gold lion said:


> anybody know if all mephisto genetics seeds are auto/feminized? about to order some but there's literally no information on the seeds, from what i gather on their site they should be auto/fem but doesn't come out and say it anywhere lol


Auto


----------



## gold lion (Oct 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Auto


are all autoflowering seeds feminized? i guess that's part of my confusion.


----------



## dargd1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I ordered seeds from Crop King: https://www.cropkingseeds.com/ they don't have a large selection but they are good to deal with. I received seeds in about 6 days. So far all seeds I ordered from them germinated in just over 24 hours after soaking. 3 strains: White Widow, Crown Royal and Purple Kush all Fem. All plants from their seeds are doing very well so far. They also sent me 2 extra seeds of each strain I ordered free, which was nice; my order was very small. only 15 seeds total. So the extra free seeds were nice.
Additionally I ordered 3 different strains from MSNL http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/ I will update if and when I get the seeds. When I ordered seeds from MSNL, I received items shipped with tracking in less than 24 hours.


----------



## gold lion (Oct 7, 2016)

ordered from herbies: 2.5 weeks and still on their way or held up w/customs
ordered from seeds here now: took like 4 days to get here lol


----------



## Mullumbimby (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm in Australia, where lots of buyers seem to have struggled with seeds not arriving.
Someone I know locally, who ordered some illicit goods from overseas (not seeds), had his shipment intercepted by 'Border Force', which used to be called 'Customs', until the recent paranoia. They sent him a nice note telling him that they were going to hang on to his stuff and no further action ensued.
I ordered some seeds from ILGM and nothing happened, after three months and a few notes back and forth, they have agreed to a refund but again - no action. Not a word from Bastard Farce either :/ so I don't think anything was intercepted.
Placed an order with Midweek Song for some feminised White Widow x Big Bud and they sent me a beautiful, discreet parcel and everything is going well. Half-a-dozen freebies too, which I was able to select from a shortlist.
If I ever get my refund from ILGM, I'll let you know, but I'm not holding my breath.
So, after a bit of a false start, I'm a happy Aussie and three cheers to MWS.


----------



## GardenOrganics (Oct 14, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> can anyone recommend a great seed bank in the US? im tired of dealing with customs.


archive seed bank


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 18, 2016)

SSHZ said:


> If you live in the U.S., it's absolutely crazy to buy seeds from out of the country anymore. There are numerous resellers located around that will ship reliably, and at reasonable prices. I just got an order in 5 days, priority mail, you can't beat that!
> 
> I'd like to mention www.seedsherenow.com as one of them.....


While I agree with you for the most part the US seed banks don't carry some of the brands I like, so yes UK seed banks are still needed.


----------



## brake (Oct 18, 2016)

Mullumbimby said:


> I'm in Australia, where lots of buyers seem to have struggled with seeds not arriving.
> Someone I know locally, who ordered some illicit goods from overseas (not seeds), had his shipment intercepted by 'Border Force', which used to be called 'Customs', until the recent paranoia. They sent him a nice note telling him that they were going to hang on to his stuff and no further action ensued.
> I ordered some seeds from ILGM and nothing happened, after three months and a few notes back and forth, they have agreed to a refund but again - no action. Not a word from Bastard Farce either :/ so I don't think anything was intercepted.
> Placed an order with Midweek Song for some feminised White Widow x Big Bud and they sent me a beautiful, discreet parcel and everything is going well. Half-a-dozen freebies too, which I was able to select from a shortlist.
> ...


----------



## mackey (Oct 19, 2016)

maxamus1 said:


> While I agree with you for the most part the US seed banks don't carry some of the brands I like, so yes UK seed banks are still needed.


To illegal states?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 19, 2016)

mackey said:


> To illegal states?


Why does it mater if the states at legal or illegal? Most domestic seed banks will ship anywhere in the us so. Do you know of any domestic seed banks that sell white label or sensi? Nope I don't and I've been looking. So until domestic seed banks start carrying all brands foreign and domestic people will still buy from foreign seed banks.


----------



## mackey (Oct 21, 2016)

Just want some good autos quickly, moving & don't want to order after I move. Any recommendations.


----------



## tiltswitch (Nov 6, 2016)

Attitude is probably your best bet if your in the states, its UK but they're pretty good ,I'm surprised at herbies taking so long,i know the guys there pretty well and I buy off them all the time...2 weeks over is excessive, maybe customs has nabbed em,


----------



## dargd1 (Nov 6, 2016)

tiltswitch said:


> Attitude is probably your best bet if your in the states, its UK but they're pretty good ,I'm surprised at herbies taking so long,i know the guys there pretty well and I buy off them all the time...2 weeks over is excessive, maybe customs has nabbed em,


average is 6-7 days for me.


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just placed an order with dcseedexchange, ordereds some of doc's dank, Purple Creek. Seeds available on the eastcoast is great. haven't recieved them yet but they say 2-3 days.


----------



## jbcCT (Nov 7, 2016)

MightyBuddha said:


> Anyone order from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com or https://www.buydutchseeds.com?


I tried AMS earlier this year and had my package within 6 days. Grew outdoors and out of 10 had 7 females. I would not place a 2nd order after doing some due diligence on them. Seems they either beat you or they deliver. I consider myself lucky. Don't like 50% odds when buying anything.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 8, 2016)

tiltswitch said:


> Attitude is probably your best bet if your in the states, its UK but they're pretty good ,I'm surprised at herbies taking so long,i know the guys there pretty well and I buy off them all the time...2 weeks over is excessive, maybe customs has nabbed em,


My last two orders were great from attitude.


----------



## skunkush513 (Nov 8, 2016)

If your in the U.S I recommend Neptuneseedbank.com, placed my order on a Monday night revived my order Thursday. Great freebies as well! Great breeders as well.


----------



## bullSnot (Nov 20, 2016)

Widow Maker said:


> I didnt get 10 seeds though.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 18 seeds!


Hello? How bout some details like WHO you ordered from!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 27, 2016)

Rocky Mountain seed bank had my order to me in under a week. http://rockymountainseedbank.com/
Greenpoint Seeds has been solid, but has limited genetic selection. https://greenpointseeds.com/


----------



## darkzero (Dec 6, 2016)

Anyone know of a us seedbank that carries sincity white nightmare or the rem


----------



## fire_it_up (Dec 23, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


I was going to order off AMS since they advertised Guaranteed Delivery...is this not true...


----------



## 420weedtech (Dec 29, 2016)

Id go and order from attitude seeds https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk , I chose them back in 2011. Every order has been spot on.


----------



## im4satori (Jan 2, 2017)

that's funny
many years ago I got worked over by bc bud depot...
placed an order, took my money and never shipped anything ..ignore my emails
nice to see them on the list


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

I have used Attitude, The Dank Team, Oregon Elite Seeds, and DC Seed Exchange.

No rip-offs so far. (refresh the inventory Dank Team! ;0)

JD


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 17, 2017)

Come checkout Greenpointseeds.com daily reverse auctions. 40 packs of seeds went yesterday for under $18
Don't be upcharged by seedbanks find your breeders and buy direct 
Just posted the dirty little secret on backend pricing for breeders and seedbanks on this thread : https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpointseeds-com-usa-seedbank-review.932443/#post-13298384


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2017)

Am I not on your email list?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Am I not on your email list?


I can certainly check for you if you want to email me or post your account info?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Come checkout Greenpointseeds.com daily reverse auctions. 40 packs of seeds went yesterday for under $18
> Don't be upcharged by seedbanks find your breeders and buy direct
> Just posted the dirty little secret on backend pricing for breeders and seedbanks on this thread : https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpointseeds-com-usa-seedbank-review.932443/#post-13298384


Can you start stocking DNA genetics and G13 seeds please?


----------



## FunnyManSam (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone in this thread know of any seed banks selling purple skunk? I got it as a clone this summer at a cannabis cup and really love the strain and want to grow it again in the future. I've been searching on all the seedbanks I use and can't find it. If anyone finds it let me know!


----------



## Grenier5413 (Jan 30, 2017)

Has anyone tried the new king Kong from big Buddha and I'm also interested in sour patch kiss and sour Diesel from elevate seeds. If anyone has grown theses out I'm I defeated to know how they perform.


----------



## BostonPuff (Jan 30, 2017)

anyone know of a secure and reliable seedbank that can deliver to Germany?? customs here is pretty tight... maybe another german dude around here knows a reliable source


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 4, 2017)

Grenier5413 said:


> Has anyone tried the new king Kong from big Buddha and I'm also interested in sour patch kiss and sour Diesel from elevate seeds. If anyone has grown theses out I'm I defeated to know how they perform.


If this it is the same king kong that I bought from" Herbies", I have. I had a couple of electrical outages that were just flashes and it turned to males within 2 weeks. I was almost done with it when I realized it had turned all its energy into seed production.What really fooled me was the tips of the bud were elongated and that's what that plant does anyway. So I had one already going and am finishing it now. It is really beautiful and has stayed female. The buds have a very nice smell and they have super long hairs.The genetics seem un stable but what do I know, I have only been 1 for 1. I have 2 more seeds but don't feel like cleaning from top to bottom so soon.The buds are big that's for sure. I am also curious about the end product after its cured.I will let you know


----------



## redzi (Feb 13, 2017)

BostonPuff said:


> anyone know of a secure and reliable seedbank that can deliver to Germany?? customs here is pretty tight... maybe another german dude around here knows a reliable source


There are two in Austria. Cannapot is the one I ordered from and if you don't mind waiting for 3-5 working days to ship they are worth it in terms of price and selection. I thought that things were laid back over there...or at least going from one Euro country to the next. For 5 extra euro they will pull the seeds out of the breeders pack and stealth ship it...just another letter in the mail.


----------



## Tia Marie (Feb 26, 2017)

Tia Marie said:


> If this it is the same king kong that I bought from" Herbies", I have. I had a couple of electrical outages that were just flashes and it turned to males within 2 weeks. I was almost done with it when I realized it had turned all its energy into seed production.What really fooled me was the tips of the bud were elongated and that's what that plant does anyway. So I had one already going and am finishing it now. It is really beautiful and has stayed female. The buds have a very nice smell and they have super long hairs.The genetics seem un stable but what do I know, I have only been 1 for 1. I have 2 more seeds but don't feel like cleaning from top to bottom so soon.The buds are big that's for sure. I am also curious about the end product after its cured.I will let you know


ok I thought I had better tell you what this King Kong turned out like. Now realize that I spend 4 to 5 months start to finish with a 25 gallon bag. It is kind of the "AUSSIE" method, I heard, so I share 1 large 1000 watt light with another plant and got 8 ounce off of it.I am limited on space as well as other legality problems.This plant does not like to be supercropped but does well with fim. It also has a good leaf to bud ratio so it is easy to clean The bud turned out long elongated buds that were light and airy. That I was not pleased with, and probably will not grow again because of it. It was sticky on the plant but because the bud was not compact it also dried way to fast to control before I got it into the jars to cure.The smoke is super clean and makes you literally want to get up and work or do something busy. The plant also stays pretty small width wise. I would say 2.5ft.; so it doesn't take up a lot of room either. I guess I wasn't happy about the yield or the airness and will not raise another one, but all in all a very healthy and easy to grow plant


----------



## GroKing Seeds (Mar 7, 2017)

BostonPuff said:


> anyone know of a secure and reliable seedbank that can deliver to Germany?? customs here is pretty tight... maybe another german dude around here knows a reliable source


We are in the UK and have customers in Germany. We offer guaranteed shipping option to if you want the peace of mind.

You can find us at grokingseeds.com - we have a pretty decent selection of over 1000 strains with some pretty sharp prices too


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 7, 2017)

GroKing Seeds said:


> We are in the UK and have customers in Germany. We offer guaranteed shipping option to if you want the peace of mind.
> 
> You can find us at grokingseeds.com - we have a pretty decent selection of over 1000 strains with some pretty sharp prices too


Are you guys technically still in the EU? This circumventing any custom issues? Not sure when brexit goes into effect. Or do you ship stealth? Cheers


----------



## GroKing Seeds (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes still in the EU (so normal EU customs law still applies) and will remain so for at least a further two years as there is a lot of bureaucracy involved in leaving.

Shipping is done discreetly as standard - you also have the option on check-out to tick a box asking for the seeds to be removed from the breeders packs if you want added peace of mind.


----------



## BostonPuff (Mar 7, 2017)

GroKing Seeds said:


> Yes still in the EU (so normal EU customs law still applies) and will remain so for at least a further two years as there is a lot of bureaucracy involved in leaving.
> 
> Shipping is done discreetly as standard - you also have the option on check-out to tick a box asking for the seeds to be removed from the breeders packs if you want added peace of mind.


so within the EU (shipping here to Germany) is stealth DVD overkill? or would you still recommend it? any chance for a first time buyer coupon  ?


----------



## GroKing Seeds (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll pm you direct


----------



## morgwar (Mar 18, 2017)

AMS came through for me on the first grow,,,,, but everything they have is mixed with white widow "xtreme" lol, and though it was awesome smoke, every strain I've grown from them has that wet hay smell while the soma nycd right next to it from midweek song smells like,, diesel.
That's happened with two grows of turbo diesel one grow of CaraMel, and two grows if ak47 xtreme.
I've never gotten the wet hay smell from any other breeder. Great smoke, strong high, smells like a dirty lawnmower.

Oh midweek song as we all know is solid and sure. And greenpoint seeds is very legit.


----------



## chuckie86 (Mar 21, 2017)

MrBaker said:


> Marijuana-seeds.nl
> 
> looks good. I don't know how good it actually is.


They ship to US i got my order with freebies within like 10 days


----------



## Owlett (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get a true tangerine dream? My friend is obsessed with it. Says it tastes like orange creamcicle. Also, I can't figure out this Bitcoin thing.... So, hopefully there's a place that takes American credit cards


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2017)

I thought that Barney's Farm's TD was nice and Attitude takes CCs.


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 1, 2017)

I don't think the tube takes plastic anymore


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just tried and it didn't work says we no.longer except mastercards or any card I guess which sux I sent out a.payment for Herbie's on the 20th and they have yet to get it Monday they should seems to take forever when I'm.used to using a bank card for orders


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gro King seeds do you take debit cards by chance ???


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2017)

The Tube :0) stopped taking Mastercard. It is possible to use a Visa there, I believe. Good luck!

P.S. ORLY? Maybe things got tougher since my last try. Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## chuckie86 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yea only few places u can use cc I just sent Herbie's a order I had to print for and send cash


----------



## Worcester (Apr 2, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> I don't think the tube takes plastic anymore


Visa, Visa, Visa c.c. is ok...


----------



## Daveindiego (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey, the links in the OP are both bad. Just an fyi.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

chuckie86 said:


> I don't think the tube takes plastic anymore


They do ..just try the cc payment as stated above visa...


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 7, 2017)

I hope I'm in the right place. I have just began growing so still new.. I had ordered some autos (personal choice don't need to hear if you think autos are a waste of time) but I got a free seed *dinafem critical + feminised* 

My question is... may sound silly? But do I grow it like a autoflower or a regular forgive me if this is a stupid question..


----------



## dscorpion (Apr 8, 2017)

damian0536 said:


> I hope I'm in the right place. I have just began growing so still new.. I had ordered some autos (personal choice don't need to hear if you think autos are a waste of time) but I got a free seed *dinafem critical + feminised*
> 
> My question is... may sound silly? But do I grow it like a autoflower or a regular forgive me if this is a stupid question..


it's a female regular


----------



## damian0536 (Apr 8, 2017)

dscorpion said:


> it's a female regular


Okay thank you


----------



## Special Kdog (Apr 10, 2017)

start your feminized a couple of weeks later than the autos (depending on space) and then when they get done you should be close to flipping the switch to 12/12 for the Critical to flower if growing indoor... if you got multiple rooms then no worries


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 22, 2017)

GroKing Seeds said:


> I'll pm you direct


Hey guys was wondering if yous had options to Australia or not?


----------



## bobqp (Apr 29, 2017)

O


BigBobber said:


> Hey guys was wondering if yous had options to Australia or not?


Options to Australia.?


----------



## BigBobber (Apr 29, 2017)

If they shipped to Australia?



bobqp said:


> O
> 
> Options to Australia.?


----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 29, 2017)

dang it guys.. im so upset, im just a beginner exploring this industry for the first time and there are so many strains and breeders and crosses that it is overwhelming to find the right strain for me. i really like the idea of landrace strains for their purity. so i am looking at mr nice seeds for IBL or landrace genetics, like skunk, afghani, northern lights. and i am also highly interested in cbd rich varieties. and i have seen that most strains i want are clone only, like gg4 and harlequin, cannatonic, and ACDC. i have just purchased a gg4 cross "locktite" from red eyed genetics. but i dont want that to be the only good strain that i grow. and i just dont know what else to do. maybe i have hit a stand still in my search for genetics but hopefully i have given it a good attempt for me to at least get something started growing. im just crying out for some encouragement and hoping that others can chime in with useful information that even a beginner like me can learn. i genuinely have the utmost respect for and belief in this community of cannabineers. thank you all very much


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

What do you like to smoke
Read up on it and it's different variations,
Pick ones with good reviews
And remember no matter who the breeder is, some troll will always pipe in and say "looks fake," " looks nothing like it," or rag on your gear and setup 

Have fun, grow for yourself,


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 4, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> dang it guys.. im so upset, im just a beginner exploring this industry for the first time and there are so many strains and breeders and crosses that it is overwhelming to find the right strain for me. i really like the idea of landrace strains for their purity. so i am looking at mr nice seeds for IBL or landrace genetics, like skunk, afghani, northern lights. and i am also highly interested in cbd rich varieties. and i have seen that most strains i want are clone only, like gg4 and harlequin, cannatonic, and ACDC. i have just purchased a gg4 cross "locktite" from red eyed genetics. but i dont want that to be the only good strain that i grow. and i just dont know what else to do. maybe i have hit a stand still in my search for genetics but hopefully i have given it a good attempt for me to at least get something started growing. im just crying out for some encouragement and hoping that others can chime in with useful information that even a beginner like me can learn. i genuinely have the utmost respect for and belief in this community of cannabineers. thank you all very much


We found a pack of Harle-Tsu from SOHUM seed collective. Got 3 going now. 90% CBD RICH. Check it out. And "Dreamtime" from Mr.Nice is a great 4 way Cross. Equal parts of Afghan, Northern Lights, SKUNK, & HAZE... pack f 15 REG for 40 bucks. Can't beat that!


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2017)

Dreamtime sure looks nice. Mr Nice seems like one of the good groups.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 5, 2017)

Don't think you can go wrong with any of redeye locktite or locktite crosses. Strong meds. Their cookie crosses look killer too.


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 6, 2017)

Here's some cookies


----------



## Javadog (Jul 6, 2017)

What sort of car is that?


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 11, 2017)

1960-ish Ford Falcon.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwatZilla (Jul 27, 2017)

I am new, looking for strains for insomnia from trusted sources. I have a patient that prefers couch lock, I cannot move and am truipping, the others all want results without the THC effect, these are people in the Tech industry who attempt sleep but lay there thinking about problem solving tomorrows issues and cannot shut down their minds. One has been on Ambien and another sleep med for some time and is triple dosing to get 4 hours solid sleep. Can someone shoot me a link or two to someone who ships US and has both Fem and Auto seeds?

Thanks.


----------



## TwatZilla (Jul 27, 2017)

Also, in regards to the last post, they have to ship to the US and have a decent selection. I am looking to start 3-4 strains in the next few weeks hoping they will all find what suits the best.

Again, thanks for any help you an give.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 29, 2017)

TwatZilla said:


> Also, in regards to the last post, they have to ship to the US and have a decent selection. I am looking to start 3-4 strains in the next few weeks hoping they will all find what suits the best.
> 
> Again, thanks for any help you an give.


Your best bet may be Attitude Seed Bank. They are across the pond, but not a lot of autos and fems found in US Seedbanks. Not that it's impossible just few and far between.


----------



## Javadog (Jul 29, 2017)

Can't argue with that. Amazing selection...in stock! :0)


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 29, 2017)

TwatZilla said:


> Also, in regards to the last post, they have to ship to the US and have a decent selection. I am looking to start 3-4 strains in the next few weeks hoping they will all find what suits the best.
> 
> Again, thanks for any help you an give.


Beanbid
http://beanbid.com/



D.C. Seed Exchange
https://www.dcseedexchange.org/store.html

Great Lakes Genetics
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/#


Green Point Seeds
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/


James Bean Co
https://www.jamesbeancompany.com/


Lumberjack Seed Source
http://www.lumberjackseedsource.com/
https://www.instagram.com/lumberjackseedsource/

Neptune Seed Bank
http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/#!home/c1dxd
Money order or Google wallet

Oregon Elite Seeds
http://oregoneliteseeds.com/products


Oregon Green Seeds
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/


Reliable Seed Bank
http://www.reliableusaseedbank.com/shop

Ript Genetics
http://store.riptgenetics.com


Seed Vault Of California
http://www.holisticnursery.com/in-stock.html


----------



## GroKing Seeds (Jul 29, 2017)

TwatZilla said:


> I am new, looking for strains for insomnia from trusted sources. I have a patient that prefers couch lock, I cannot move and am truipping, the others all want results without the THC effect, these are people in the Tech industry who attempt sleep but lay there thinking about problem solving tomorrows issues and cannot shut down their minds. One has been on Ambien and another sleep med for some time and is triple dosing to get 4 hours solid sleep. Can someone shoot me a link or two to someone who ships US and has both Fem and Auto seeds?
> 
> Thanks.


We ship to the US and carry a decent selection of both fem and auto's at some pretty competitive prices. Check us out at grokingseeds.com - any questions just fire me a pm on here


----------



## Javadog (Jul 30, 2017)

This one gave me pause: I got a pack of Mr. Nice's Shit from Attitude just the other day and today I see that they are out.

Oh, I hope that the stealth shipping works!!!!


----------



## BLC (Jul 31, 2017)

I didn't read through the entire post to see if they are mentioned, but I have had 100% positive results with Original seed Company and Growers choice.
Original seed store is in Spain, and you need to mail cash only. I gambled and it was great. I also like the being able to buy single seeds, so I can try lots of new strains.... please add a pinch of luck... my avatar pic is Tutankhamen, single seed purchase and wow! It's in a 1 gal pail and only two weeks old, if I'm remembering correctly. Point I was making is the plant itself! The lid in the pic is about eight inches across. The first leaves were gigantic! Really cool plant....
For a quicker, and like 3-4 days every time, is growerschoiceseeds Top notch company and great variety. Credit card is run through a Canadian bank and shipped from California. I have had no problems with either of these.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 5, 2017)

Javadog said:


> This one gave me pause: I got a pack of Mr. Nice's Shit from Attitude just the other day and today I see that they are out.
> 
> Oh, I hope that the stealth shipping works!!!!


Stop Now while u still can lmfao @luv2grow at what point do I realize I have a problem


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 9, 2017)

Javadog said:


> This one gave me pause: I got a pack of Mr. Nice's Shit from Attitude just the other day and today I see that they are out.
> 
> Oh, I hope that the stealth shipping works!!!!


I ordered multiple orders from 11 different companies overseas & never had a problem w/ any of them not getting here
The Attitude - Just Feminized - Freedom of Seeds - Pick N Mix (now out of business)
Seed Supreme - MSNL - Discreet seeds (for breeders Packs) - The Choice - GYO seedbank (for breeders packs) - Bonza - Rhino (but watch half their stock is out & they will still send you an invoice for it & after they receive your cash then they'll ask you to pick another strain smh)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Aug 11, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> I ordered multiple orders from 11 different companies overseas & never had a problem w/ any of them not getting here
> The Attitude - Just Feminized - Freedom of Seeds - Pick N Mix (now out of business)
> Seed Supreme - MSNL - Discreet seeds (for breeders Packs) - The Choice - GYO seedbank (for breeders packs) - Bonza - Rhino (but watch half their stock is out & they will still send you an invoice for it & after they receive your cash then they'll ask you to pick another strain smh)


the only company I would not buy from again is Rhino - after asking about 5 different strains as a substitute for the original one I ordered & every one was out of stock although listed as - In Stock , ended up paying over $100 & getting a pack I could get here in the USA for $70 smh 
,
Attitude the only thing is in the USA ,don't get your heart set on freebies , the freebies can make it worth it but I've ordered & received Dinafem replacing Reserva Privada, Serious seeds , etc. ,all the top dollar $15-$25 seeds for junk no one wants, happened twice, but you can get all the freebies if you order as soon as the sale starts , take a pic of your receipts for the money order & $17 registered letter you sent cash in to get the 15% discount which could cover the outrageous $21 shipping, others average charge is free over $100-$150 or $10-$15 tops, so you're spending $40 total on shipping & payment to get a free dollar store gift lmao , send an email to them w/ both pictures stating please hold my free seeds here's proof my payment is on the way, I sent my last order in following these steps & got all my freebies this time :0) Choice is a sister company to Attitude so I suggest doing the same for both companies so that you can get exactly what you want & paid for :0)


----------



## Palomar (Aug 14, 2017)

Attitude rocks... Single Seed Centre is back too. If you want specific genetics and a large selection, these both are great. Keep it green!

respect,
pal


----------



## Javadog (Aug 14, 2017)

Attitude only changed my freebies when the original package was nabbed
on its way into the country.

I was not stoked....but they did seem to try to match strength/popularity, and it
was clear at the time that those specific freebies had been kinda scarce. (forget
the breeds...)

BTW: The payment system at Attitude has gotten as good as any other online seller...
...I went back after getting The Shit (;0) and Barney beans and made a new order
of two beans each of nine different DNA breeds.

I just got my stealth package fine. With no problem.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 7, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Attitude only changed my freebies when the original package was nabbed
> on its way into the country.
> 
> I was not stoked....but they did seem to try to match strength/popularity, and it
> ...


I pay usually $10-$15 shipping & use my MasterCard & get Breeders packs , the only time I would use Attitude or Choice is if I wanted seeds especially singles I couldn't find anywhere else but lately I buy American & get 2 day delivery $8-$10 for Bodhi or Stray Fox Gardenz w/ freebies & testers that will blow your mind & not found overseas. deals like buy 2 or more packs & get a free 7 pack w/ each pack ordered , I got so far not including the buy one get one free at GLG 420 promo or the regular buy 2 get 1 pack free deals everyone has, I'd personally rather have these freebies I got 
7pk Blueberry Chem
7pk Purple Unicorn x Blueberry, 
7pk Starfighter F1 X Purple Kandahae (tester)
6pk & 5pk (Ethiopian 75 x Laos) x Blueberry Temple
10pk Herijuana x Good Medicine F2 testers
10pk SWAZI X ARUBA testers, 
10pk -Headband (AKA DAYWRECKER DIESEL) x Long Bottom Leaf testers, 
10pk -Socal Master Kush (clone only) x Long Bottom Leaf testers, 
6pk -Medical Dragon - Atonic (Nine Fold) x 3 Headed Dragon (Bodhi) testers


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2017)

What is your other sources then? Interested. :0)


----------



## TheHero (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello. What is a big yielder and good quality strain available from Nirvana seeds?


----------



## NoAvailableUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

I've been using Seed City for a while now, they are based in the UK. They have a massive selection, and pretty good prices. They are very good to deal with, and fast getting the seeds out.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Sep 25, 2017)

The single seed company - I ordered over 10 times and got every order and do replace orders and seeds ..... I received 2 cracked seeds they reshipped my entire order !
( that may be a fluke - but I damn sure didn't complain ) 

Huge selection and carry mephisto , rare dankness , reserva privada and a whole shitload of breeders .... They take cards - I always pay that way ... It never shows company and is listed with another business. Fast shipping 5-7 days most orders.


----------



## Chris17 (Sep 29, 2017)

GTA seeds here in Canada is legit never had any issues. Original packaging


----------



## Thai_Lights (Oct 1, 2017)

Where is the best place I can get bodhi or csi Humboldt shipped to Canada pay with credit card?


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2017)

I know that Attitude fits that bill


----------



## 420KushPharm (Oct 20, 2017)

Best USA seed banks I have dealt with. A+++

https://www.thedankteam.com/

https://www.neptuneseedbank.com/home

https://www.oregoneliteseedbank.com/

https://dankseed.store/home

https://www.dcseedexchange.org/


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 7, 2017)

Im in USA.

Best USA Banks Ive dealt with are..

DC Seed Exchange.. I like this guy.

JamesBeanCompany... Equally nice guy.

Both DC, and JB are seemingly nice people.

Swami Organic Seeds... Has Original COOT/BOEL Genes.... Best deal Ive found for freebies. They have a minimum $100 "Donation", but you get a free pack of 15 seeds, and extras. Usually 3.

Usually you get 18 seeds instead of 15, and a "Free Pack" of 15 of another variety. GAS, has been very good to me, and if I ask for a certain freebie, I usually get it, if available. He doesn't just send the cheapest stuff either. With the Freebies, and extras, it comes out to about $50 a pack, and NO LIGHT COLORED SEEDS.

Swami Seeds/GAS has also quickly answered any, and all questions Ive asked. Though I believe if youre in a Non Legal State, he doesn't like to say much about specifics.

MountainOrganics. Also have COOT/BOEL genetics. $75 donation here. No Freebies, but answered a couple questions I had in a timely manner.


SEEDSHERENOW.

Have had a couple good dealings with them, and also good customer service.

For out of the Country, Ive also had good experiences with Attitude, for a Loooooong Time.

In Canada Ive had good success with Seed Depot. Also nice guys.


----------



## Mullumbimby (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Stop Now while u still can lmfao @luv2grow at what point do I realize I have a problem


Just say 'No" to buying more seeds lol.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 9, 2017)

Mullumbimby said:


> Just say 'No" to buying more seeds lol.


I'm to the point it's about that time 1150+ is more than enough lol


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 9, 2017)

I haven't had a problem getting a single order from these banks the only thing is w/ Attitude if you are in the USA you might get cheaper substitutes for their high price freebies of the month, it's best to send a picture of your receipt & send payment International First Class which comes w/ tracking , always ask if a strain is in stock if you see one that is too good to be true or sold out at other banks cause a few will tell you it's out of stock after you've already paid.

The Attitude - Just Feminized - Freedom of Seeds - Pick N Mix (out of business) - The Single Seed Centre
Seed Supreme - MSNL - Discreet seeds - The Choice - GYO seedbank - Haze.io - Bonza (GYO) - Great Lakes Genetics - Seedsherenow - James Bean company - Strainly.io

for Bodhi you can also hit up Big Shoe or Danky


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 9, 2017)

there's one company .highseeds.co.uk selling Barney's Farm - Orange Cream but I messaged Barney's Farm & it hasn't been released yet so I wouldn't take a chance ordering from them


----------



## shawn75can (Nov 27, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Stop Now while u still can lmfao @luv2grow at what point do I realize I have a problem


This was posted on my B Day. An incredible collection man. It makes me jealous.


----------



## randybishop (Jan 2, 2018)

*Do any seed banks take credit cards in 2018?*


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 2, 2018)

randybishop said:


> *Do any seed banks take credit cards in 2018?*


The Vault does and they're fast.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Swami Organic Seeds does.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2018)

Greenpoint if the system is up now. The Dank Team was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 2, 2018)

Also Canna Pot lots of extras to.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Most places have been forced to stop accepting CC because the Banks/CC Companies are finding out that these places sell seeds, and when it comes right down to it, the USA Federal Government, could/can come down on them for Racktteering, and RICO ACT.

Not to get political, but Obama/Holder were allowing Banks ect to do business, as long as they were following the rules of the state where said product is legal at the state level. Though the Just Us Dept did fight the amendment, and its meaning, until the courts set them straight on the intent of the amendment. Its still not 100% settled.

Sessions isn't so nice. Hes already said he used to think the KLAN was OK, until he learned they smoked marijuana, and he is also quoted as saying.. Good people don't smoke MJ.

The only thing keeping Sessions from going after them is the Rohrabacher-Farr amendment, which bars the ATTY GEN from getting Federal Money for Weed Prosecution.




Dec.18, 2017

The Republican-controlled House Rules Committee has blocked multiple cannabis-related amendments from receiving consideration by the full chamber, effectively preventing the House from offering the industry protection from the Justice Department.

The quashed amendments include: protections for state-approved hemp programs and banks choosing to do business with the cannabis industry; the Rohrabacher-Blumenauer amendment, which prevents the feds from using federal dollars to interfere with state-legal medical cannabis programs; a funding reduction for the Drug Enforcement Agency’s cannabis eradication program; expanded access for cannabis research; ending the federal incentive to revoke drivers licenses from individuals charged with cannabis crimes; allowing Washington D.C. to move forward with implementing a tax-and-regulate program; and an amendment that would provide protections for state-approved adult-use programs similar to the protections provided by Rohrabacher-Blumenauer.

The Senate Appropriations Committee approved Rohrabacher-Farr in July, which means that the language, authorized in every budget since 2014, will be considered in a conference committee to determine the amendments included in the final budget.

Representatives Earl Blumenauer and Dana Rohrabacher said the move by the House “is putting at risk millions of patients who rely on medical marijuana for treatment, as well as the clinics and businesses that support them.”

“This decision goes against the will of the American people, who overwhelmingly oppose federal interference with state marijuana laws,” the statement says. “These critical protections are supported by a majority of our colleagues on both sides of the aisle. There’s no question: If a vote were allowed, our amendment would pass on the House floor, as it has several times before.”

Aaron Smith, executive director of the National Cannabis Industry Association, said the House decision “attempts to move the country backward at a time when the vast majority of voters are looking to Congress” for cannabis law reform.

“Voters of all political persuasions generally agree the federal government should not be using limited resources to interfere in state medical cannabis laws,” he said in a statement. “Shutting down regulated medical cannabis businesses will result in licensed patients resorting to the criminal market to obtain their medicine.”

While Rohrabacher-Blumenauer is still on the table, the other amendments will not be considered in the final budget.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2018)

Attitude was accepting them for a while there....got a ton of new beans...not the last time I checked though...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2018)

Confirmed: 


> We are trying to get the online card payment back up and running but I am afraid that nothing yet has bveen resolved.


I will use them when they come back.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm going to self about 8 strains this spring and make some crosses.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 2, 2018)

Sounds like a great idea. :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 5, 2018)

randybishop said:


> *Do any seed banks take credit cards in 2018?*


Seeds here Now takes credit cards but watch your statement I paid the money was taken out then put back in then taken out again


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2018)

LOL not entirely confidence building, is it? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2018)

P.S. I can attest to Attitude having a working Credit Card payment method now.

I recently came to realize that DNA had set up a separate line called GrowYourOwn...
...and that, under this line, they had recreated Road Kill Skunk, RockLock, Shark Breath,
and a slew of Florida OG and White Widow (Ingemar cut) crosses.

I got the lot. LOL, no, but all those named and one of the WW crosses. :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jan 24, 2018)

Javadog said:


> P.S. I can attest to Attitude having a working Credit Card payment method now.
> 
> I recently came to realize that DNA had set up a separate line called GrowYourOwn...
> ...and that, under this line, they had recreated Road Kill Skunk, RockLock, Shark Breath,
> ...


Except MasterCard


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Their RKS stands for Really Good Skunk.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2018)

Oh, is the Road name owned? No worries and thanks for the clarification. 

Ah, Really Killer Skunk....yeah, probably a licensing issue.


----------



## cyoho84s (Feb 5, 2018)

Anybody from Washington state order seeds...and got a suggestion on a website?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

cyoho84s said:


> Anybody from Washington state order seeds...and got a suggestion on a website?


26 people from Washington ordered Greenpoint Seeds at Greenpointseeds.com in the last 30days. 
Would love to add you to the growing list of WA supporters.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 26 people from Washington ordered Greenpoint Seeds at Greenpointseeds.com in the last 30days.
> Would love to add you to the growing list of WA supporters.


How about MA?


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 7, 2018)

I like DC Seed Exchange or Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 8, 2018)

OES is a nice outfit.


----------



## mastercultivator1% (Feb 8, 2018)

Just ordered and received 3 packs of special hybrids from Cannabolic genetics GSC X buckeye purple, OG kush X granddaddy purple, blue dream X Grape ape had delivery in 2 days and can say all but one popped...happy will post pics soon


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 8, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> How about MA?


36 people in MA chose GreenpointSeeds.com over the last 30 days.
I love my MA supporters too.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 8, 2018)

SeedsHereNow

Look into the Dominion Seed Company, and Coastal Seed Company genetics.

Anyone who doesn't know who Super Sativa Seed Club/SSSC was, or Skelly Hashplant, and Heirloom NL#1

Take my word for it. You want all of these genetics you can afford.

SSSC was an old 80s Seed Bank and had many many great genetics, and many of the same names of today, that many of the Name Brand companies advertise to have, but have actually lost... Its been preserved by single individuals, and is starting to be rereleased.

Dominion Skunk

Dominion Granny Skunk

Sis Skunk

Dominion Sis Skunk Skenk, and Granny all have BOTH SK1, and Skelly Hashplant.
Not to mention original VA Chemdog91, Chemdogs Sister, and VA Afghani are also in the mix.

Coastal Seeds Puck Yeah has the NL1 X Skelly. Skelly, is also known as Puck.

Dominion also has Deadband.

Headband x SSSC Sk1

SSSC is Sativa Dominant vs Mr NIce Shit is Indica Dom. SSSC is 2/3 Sativa, as is. The Pure by Flying Dutchmen.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 8, 2018)

Coastal has a very good rep and some fine genetics.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2018)

"is starting to be rereleased" Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## Sif1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Or


oldman60 said:


> I like DC Seed Exchange or Oregon Elite Seeds.


These guys are ok, but don't get OES to ship oversea's. The packaging is crap. Customs got mine and had them raid a house here in New Zealand.


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 16, 2018)

Seedsman seeds shipment was just received today. 5 (Fem) *Golden Lemons*
[DNA GENETICS], 5 (FEM) *Nebula* [Paradise Seeds], 5 (Fem) *Diesel Berry Cough* [Garden of Green]. Got a bunch of freebies, (2) white widow [fem], (2) Jack Herer [Fem], (2) critical mass [Fem], (2) Blueberry [Fem], and (2) pandora [Auto]. 2 weeks, from date of order to my mailbox. Package was ripped a little, but everything arrived in great condition. I am a more than happy customer and I will be using seedsman again very soon.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 16, 2018)

Inspired choices!

I am finding that Golden Lemons is a great grow. Only two weeks in but it looks
amazingly strong. I have a Golden Berry in another tent, next to a Kush Berry that it
is based on.

I dove at everything related to the that "gold cut" that has made so many amazing crosses.

I knew of Kosher Kusher and had found, bought, and popped the newer Golden Berry and Golden Lemons
when I saw the DNA "GYO" line had a new similar cross that uses Florida OG. LOL That is just
a sprout now.

That Diesel is inspired. I went on a Diesel Tear not too long ago but my inspired choices on that
front were the Grapefruit and Romulan Diesels from Next Generation.

Good luck!

(P.S. pardon all the edits)


----------



## Palomar (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks Gu! I normally go through Attitude and thought I'd take advantage of a sale you were having. I ended up with Pig Whistle, Hickok Haze and Bodega (which he replaced for a sold out item). Great service - much appreciated. Looking forward to getting 2018 started!

On point! Greenpoint 

respect,
pal


----------



## Sleez (Feb 19, 2018)

I’m looking for sour diesel seeds. What’s a good site to order from? I’m in Cali


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 19, 2018)

Sleez said:


> I’m looking for sour diesel seeds. What’s a good site to order from? I’m in Cali


https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/dynamite-diesel-ecsd-seeds/


----------



## Sleez (Feb 19, 2018)

Is this site legit?


----------



## Javadog (Feb 23, 2018)

yes

That Cookies and Chem looks inviting. :0)


----------



## greenpointseeds (Feb 23, 2018)

Sleez said:


> Is this site legit?


Oh Yeah!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Feb 23, 2018)

Javadog said:


> yes
> 
> That Cookies and Chem looks inviting. :0)


If you get a chance to try the Cookies N Chem and you like them, try the Copper Chem strain. It's insane!

I absolutely love both Copper Chem and Cookies N Chem. I love them all, but these two are my favorites. If you get a sec, go to IG and search for #copperchem and #cookiesnchem and you'll see some REALLY amazing plants. They are always new pics for these (and all the other) strains. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2018)

Sleez said:


> Is this site legit?


Yes and if you sign up for the gold nuggets you'll end up love them.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Feb 23, 2018)

There is a lady on CL (Santa Cruz location) that sells beans for $1 (Platinum Tahoe OG) all the time. I will not provide a real name for a reason, but her stuff is legit...


----------



## Ednun (Mar 1, 2018)

there goes the account statement... too many awesome new seeds mentioned in this thread and I have the day off. Guess I'll be shopping and shipping by lunch! Why fight it?


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Mar 1, 2018)

I ended up placing an order for some "Platinum Jelly" from (In House Genetics). Was referred by a buddy to scoop them up when I see them, but 300$ dollars for 10 seeds. In house puts out some pretty wicked crosses, but I figure you get what you pay for. Anyway, I'm hoping this shit is worth the money, which, from the pictures, and the small amount of info I could gather, has led me to the conclusion that it's gonna be some dank stuff. I hope


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> I ended up placing an order for some "Platinum Jelly" from (In House Genetics). Was referred by a buddy to scoop them up when I see them, but 300$ dollars for 10 seeds. Anyway, I'm hoping this shit is worth the money, which, from the pictures, and the small amount of info I could gather, has led me to the conclusion that it's gonna be some dank stuff. I hope


I'd be willing to send you a pack of Jelly Pie (Grape Pie x Star Dawg) which is an $89 pack of seeds you can run side by side with those Platinum Jellys. I'll bet they blow them out of the water.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'd be willing to send you a pack of Jelly Pie (Grape Pie x Star Dawg) which is an $89 pack of seeds you can run side by side with those Platinum Jellys. I'll bet they blow them out of the water.


I love your style gu!


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'd be willing to send you a pack of Jelly Pie (Grape Pie x Star Dawg) which is an $89 pack of seeds you can run side by side with those Platinum Jellys. I'll bet they blow them out of the water.


Hell yeah. Is that star dawg also an In House Strain. I've been told a lot of they're stuff is awesome, but it's the first time I've ordered something from them


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Hell yeah. Is that also an In House Strain. I've been told a lot of they're stuff is awesome, but it's the first time I've ordered something from them


Go make a store account and shoot me an email.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2018)

I made one. Some day.... :0)


----------



## Javadog (Mar 1, 2018)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> I ended up placing an order for some "Platinum Jelly" from (In House Genetics). Was referred by a buddy to scoop them up when I see them, but 300$ dollars for 10 seeds. In house puts out some pretty wicked crosses, but I figure you get what you pay for. Anyway, I'm hoping this shit is worth the money, which, from the pictures, and the small amount of info I could gather, has led me to the conclusion that it's gonna be some dank stuff. I hope


FWIW, do not sweat the outlay. I laid down the dough a couple of times, for
the Old Timer's Haze when it was first re-released, and on C99 and A13 from
the Brothers Grimm. These things have a way of working out. :0)


----------



## polarbee (Mar 10, 2018)

Red Ganja said:


> While it IS true that we do not discuss stealth methods its NOT because it hurts the next guy...
> 
> Actually, RECOMMENDING a seedbank does more to hurt the next guy than discussing stealth ever did or could.
> 
> ...


That was a great analogy timeline, totally accurate. At this point in time there are so many seedbanks it would take too many resources to chase them all. My landlords son works for DEA in Long Island and he said if customs snags seeds they send a notice, but with the opioid crisis , human trafficking ,child online porn etc... the days of chasing seedbanks is over. You can buy seeds from us based seedbanks now which ten years ago was unheard of.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 11, 2018)

Awesome history lesson though. :0)


----------



## TheHero (Mar 19, 2018)

A few weeks before flowering cycle ends and I see a huuuuuge difference in plants. I bought WW and Northern Lights from Nirvana seeds, seems like every plant looks different since seedling. How can that be possible? Soil is the only different thing used on each plant, but the size, growth speed was pretty the same. They all gow under the same light, same grow room..


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

Breeders like nirvana are going to have wide range of phenotypes, like you're experiencing. If you want something more stable and closer to what the picture looks like start looking at US seeds banks. It costs more for the seeds, but there's so much fire the to be had these days.

@TheHero , meant to write your post.


----------



## cyoho84s (Mar 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Breeders like nirvana are going to have wide range of phenotypes, like you're experiencing. If you want something more stable and closer to what the picture looks like start looking at US seeds banks. It costs more for the seeds, but there's so much fire the to be had these days.
> 
> @TheHero , meant to write your post.


Can you name some us seed banks?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

cyoho84s said:


> Can you name some us seed banks?


Oregon elite, firestax, greenpoint seeds, great lakes genetics, seedsherenow.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

Greenpoint, Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Co, BOG and The Dank Team. There are more.


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Breeders like nirvana are going to have wide range of phenotypes, like you're experiencing. If you want something more stable and closer to what the picture looks like start looking at US seeds banks. It costs more for the seeds, but there's so much fire the to be had these days.
> 
> @TheHero , meant to write your post.


Eh. 2 of my 3 nirvana mw fems are quite similar. Third smells a bit dif. 
I dont think it matters where its from as far as consistency of phenos. Its how much the lines been worked or how dominant traits are.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 28, 2018)

So I went through my stash of seeds that go back some time, I came across a little corner of a baggie and it had a tag on it. Neville’s Haze ..FET these were from cannabis world cbay from at least the 90s. I had 4 seeds I put in fox farm 3 of 4 germinated. Lolol


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2018)

RC61 said:


> So I went through my stash of seeds that go back some time, I came across a little corner of a baggie and it had a tag on it. Neville’s Haze ..FET these were from cannabis world cbay from at least the 90s. I had 4 seeds I put in fox farm 3 of 4 germinated. Lolol


I'd keep those seedlings safe.


----------



## RC61 (Apr 28, 2018)

bobqp said:


> I'd keep those seedlings safe.


They’re looking very healthy, I’m pretty much out of everything I had from cbay, I had Grape Krush that I made a bunch of crosses with,I still have some from 2009. I also started some Hawaiian Indica X Bubba Kush crossed with Molokai Frost another old school Hawiiian strain I got from a CW member from the islands. I used to have so many strains.


----------



## bobqp (Apr 28, 2018)

RC61 said:


> They’re looking very healthy, I’m pretty much out of everything I had from cbay, I had Grape Krush that I made a bunch of crosses with,I still have some from 2009. I also started some Hawaiian Indica X Bubba Kush crossed with Molokai Frost another old school Hawiiian strain I got from a CW member from the islands. I used to have so many strains.


Yeah I had sensi skunk,skunk 1 and early pearl from the mid 1990s and lost them due to growing nre strains. I like the sound of the Hawaiian strain


----------



## RC61 (Apr 29, 2018)

*Here’s a picture  *


----------



## Sif1 (Apr 30, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> The Vault does and they're fast.


Super fast and good quality

.https://shop.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/products/gorilla-glue-fem-seeds?variant=506348732432


----------



## the rock (May 10, 2018)

Sanitas Vibrationum said:


> There is a lady on CL (Santa Cruz location) that sells beans for $1 (Platinum Tahoe OG) all the time. I will not provide a real name for a reason, but her stuff is legit...








Good for you Ive heard alot of horror stories from people buying off CL (mites,fungus gnats) and if you dont know the buyer the strain could be anything. There are sooo many Legit places in SC hills to get top grade AAA genetics why risk it.(kindpeoples has 300+ strains of seeds and usually 15+ clones to choose from.)And they will let you test final product if available.


----------



## Sebud (May 19, 2018)

id_unleashed said:


> is there anyone that can give me a quick legal overview about buying seeds if you live in the US. I'm a college student and plan on purchasing AeroGarden but I don't exactly want to get busted on my first attempt. I figure I'll keep cloning after I successfully grow the first batch. But maybe I don't what I'm talking about (I just started today!) but a little advice would be greatly appreciated.


Can't give legal advice but after all the googling I did when I started up everything I read was that the post office gets so much mail every day that the likely hood of them finding seeds is very small.


----------



## Sebud (May 19, 2018)

Sorry didn't realize this was 10 years old.


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

FLkeys1 said:


> anyone growing or have grown any of TG seeds? local Disp. has these seeds for donation.
> 
> TG GENETICS- PLANET X
> 
> ...


Did you grab one?? I had 3 seed of redemption ,freebies from the dank team a while ago (2 or 3 years back) popped this afternoon , heard it redemption and pluto's fire are cup winner and after reading that her smell is like rasperry and coconut i knew i had to pop them to see if they worth 200$ a 10pack


----------



## Terpteem (Jun 2, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-harvest-of-the-year.965067/


----------



## RC61 (Jun 8, 2018)

RC61 said:


> *Here’s a picture View attachment 4128902 *


They all were females, the ganja gods were looking down on me.


----------



## facelessFFS (Jun 8, 2018)

I got 25 D.K .WON(new strain) from dr krippling sent to me for inspiring the name , its a g13 skunk x g13 skunk, 48 days but we know that's not likely , will let you know about them after my budzilla is done


----------



## guyfaux (Aug 9, 2018)

Marijuana-seeds,nl .Only place I go. They were the first online and have never and I mean never done me wrong. I get them in 7 days and are the promised strains. 99% germ rate and very hardy. Chemdog is freaking awesome. Love them more than my ole lady .


----------



## Northernone666 (Aug 22, 2018)

guyfaux said:


> Marijuana-seeds,nl .Only place I go. They were the first online and have never and I mean never done me wrong. I get them in 7 days and are the promised strains. 99% germ rate and very hardy. Chemdog is freaking awesome. Love them more than my ole lady .


Lol


----------



## smoketastic (Aug 28, 2018)

Sanitas Vibrationum said:


> There is a lady on CL (Santa Cruz location) that sells beans for $1 (Platinum Tahoe OG) all the time. I will not provide a real name for a reason, but her stuff is legit...


I'm growing 5 plants from her seeds now outdoors. They're all in the early stages of flowering now, but are very healthy plants. I did have 1 freak that sexed male super early. I'm anxious to see how they develop over the next few weeks.


----------



## nawlinz (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyone every buy from 
greybeardseeds com
??


----------



## mackey (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been trying to get more Mephiso supernatural og but everyone is always sold out. Anyone know where I might find?


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 18, 2018)

bump - anyone run Sannies here?


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

nawlinz said:


> Anyone every buy from
> greybeardseeds com
> ??


i have a few times now, breeder packs and the private, which i understand is bred from breeder packs and resold as greybeard private label.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2018)

I went to them for my herijuana.

I found Madberry to be strong too.


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> bump - anyone run Sannies here?


Trouble getting Sannie's past customs.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Sorry didn't realize this was 10 years old.


Lmao it happens dude


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Trouble getting Sannie's past customs.


No customs between Arizona or California or Colorado and my house!


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 22, 2018)

oldman60 said:


> Trouble getting Sannie's past customs.


Oh ok must be harder now. I have a few packs from Sannies from about 6 years ago. 

Getting terrible germ rates with my 5-6 year old seeds right now. Pretty disappointing. I'm trying a few new methods to try to get them to work.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> No customs between Arizona or California or Colorado and my house!


I hear that. I'm going to start using the US based banks now. 

Which is the best? I had good success with James Bean so far but the extra few steps kind of makes it more of a pita. Seedsherenow? GLG?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> No customs between Arizona or California or Colorado and my house!


That goes for Michigan and DC also! Happy shopping/growing/smoking!


----------



## oldman60 (Oct 22, 2018)

The Mantis said:


> I hear that. I'm going to start using the US based banks now.
> 
> Which is the best? I had good success with James Bean so far but the extra few steps kind of makes it more of a pita. Seedsherenow? GLG?


I like DC Seed Exchange, Oregon Elite Seeds and I still use Attitude Seeds and The Vault Seeds.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm thinking about my next grow being sativa.
Any thoughts on which seeds are fairly hardy for a first sativa grow?

The plan is 4 plants in a indoor 4x8 vertical scrog, veg to harvest. 
I'm interested in reg beans so they can do the "wild thing"
and provide seeds for future grows.

Any recommendation to a US based bank?
Avoiding customs completely would be nice.


Thanks.


----------



## oldman60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Oregon Elite Seeds, DC Seed Exchange are good ones.


----------



## mackey (Nov 3, 2018)

I was very happy with seedsherenow.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> I'm thinking about my next grow being sativa.
> Any thoughts on which seeds are fairly hardy for a first sativa grow?
> 
> The plan is 4 plants in a indoor 4x8 vertical scrog, veg to harvest.
> ...


Great Lakes Genetics. Dont sleep on the Bad Dawg freebies either.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> I'm thinking about my next grow being sativa.
> Any thoughts on which seeds are fairly hardy for a first sativa grow?
> 
> The plan is 4 plants in a indoor 4x8 vertical scrog, veg to harvest.
> ...


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 3, 2018)

Not sure I'd consider White Widow a Sativa?


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2018)

my bad. I was looking to the long hall pure as possible.

I have seen some that say 95/5 sativa but i think thats a european bank.


Thanks


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 3, 2018)

lokie said:


> my bad. I was looking to the long hall pure as possible.
> 
> I have seen some that say 95/5 sativa but i think thats a european bank.
> 
> ...


Swami Seeds has a lot of long flowering sativas.


----------



## Budget Buds (Nov 3, 2018)

Southern Oregon Seeds are great , US based and chris always throws freebies in... He will answer his texts too


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2018)

mackey said:


> I was very happy with seedsherenow.


I was reading a differnt thread yesterday a couple buyers claim seedsherenow is currently having some postal service blues the usps has been targeting them, might want to verify things are cool, it sucks getting that letter stating your seeds have been confiscated etc.. Just FYI I have nothing against them or any other seed bank..


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone have a recommendation similar to Royal Queen Seeds autoflowering 5 pack? I would buy from them but they don't ship to the US, even though I'm in a legal state.
I want to buy some seeds but a lot of these vendors are only selling 3/5packs of one single strain. I'm looking for a bundle of a few different types of strains, anyone have any suggestions? I see a few local websites but they are charging $100 per seed! That's outrageous!


----------



## gwheels (Nov 6, 2018)

One of the first plants i ever grew indoors was a royal queen seeds auto sour diesel. It was really quite good for an auto and only grew 60cm tall (2 feet) Fuck 100 a seed keep looking. 

And dont get sanserra autos they are really underpowered. Royal Queen is way better. Mephisto is better still. Lots of good autos out there.


----------



## DoubleX5150 (Nov 6, 2018)

What do you think about SeedSupreme? It looks like they're a vendor who sells seeds of other breeders/companies. I searched this forum and only found one thread where 2 people are flaming each other, unfortunately not a whole lot of information. Their seeds seem to be reasonably priced though, ranging from $5-15/each.


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 6, 2018)

The incorruptible seed endures always

Carry on


----------



## mackey (Nov 7, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I was reading a differnt thread yesterday a couple buyers claim seedsherenow is currently having some postal service blues the usps has been targeting them, might want to verify things are cool, it sucks getting that letter stating your seeds have been confiscated etc.. Just FYI I have nothing against them or any other seed bank..


Thanks for the info. They were fast, no problem but been almost a year. Sent them a message recently and they answered quickly. U.S. Location so no worry with customs. Looking for Mephisto supernatural og. That stuff is great! Could get a great buzz on shake from it. Everyone seems to be out of stock. Produced many ozs for an auto. About half sativa, half indica.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Nov 7, 2018)

mackey said:


> Thanks for the info. They were fast, no problem but been almost a year. Sent them a message recently and they answered quickly. U.S. Location so no worry with customs. Looking for Mephisto supernatural og. That stuff is great! Could get a great buzz on shake from it. Everyone seems to be out of stock. Produced many ozs for an auto. About half sativa, half indica.


 I just talked to James bean today about the whole seeds here now usps shit and he said they have not had 1 issue for what its worth so anyone looking for a USA based bank that is kick ass in my book they might want to look there. Not a huge selection but they carry bodhi and dynasty and a few other well respected breeders so I see no need to go elsewhere. Made about 11-12 orders with no issues. Happy growing!


----------



## mackey (Nov 8, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I was reading a differnt thread yesterday a couple buyers claim seedsherenow is currently having some postal service blues the usps has been targeting them, might want to verify things are cool, it sucks getting that letter stating your seeds have been confiscated etc.. Just FYI I have nothing against them or any other seed bank..


Emailed them last night and ask about that mail problem. They answered quickly as always. Said it happened small # of times, a random occurrence and problem had been resolved. I'm ordering Fantasmo Express by Mephisto. Grew before and was really good, high THC, good yield, mostly Sativa. Will let y'all know if a problem.


----------



## dadjr (Nov 11, 2018)

I like drseeds and true north and NEVER will tell people to try quebec cannabis seeds they are shit and I never got my seeds.


----------



## RC61 (Nov 11, 2018)

RC61 said:


> *Here’s a picture View attachment 4128902 *


Little update, I let these go as long as I could and it still wasn’t long enough but I did manage a small yield. Definitely not a strain for the northeast.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 11, 2018)

FYI, GrassGuru in Canada has been sending me sales info etc. for weeks, free shipping to USA customers if you spend $80+ I decided to give them a shot, I emailed about paying with cash, their reply, we are a Canadian company and only ship within Canada! Don't believe their adds that claim they ship worldwide including USA, Alaska & Hawaii...


----------



## GrowAtHome (Nov 12, 2018)

91 pages of replies is a bit much to filter through. Is there any way we can get an updated list? I have some suggestions. I know Im new here, but Im also trying to get all my ducks in a row before I got hunting. Its also a thread that was started in 2006....

In a new Pinned Post:
Name of Seller / Site with link
Country (or state) the seller is located in
What countries (or states for the US) they ship to

Then at the bottom of the pinned post, perhaps just list the names of the companies / sites to stay away from.
Eventually I hope to be able to provide people with this kind of information on my own. until then.... Through the 91 pages I go...


----------



## mackey (Nov 13, 2018)

mackey said:


> Emailed them last night and ask about that mail problem. They answered quickly as always. Said it happened small # of times, a random occurrence and problem had been resolved. I'm ordering Fantasmo Express by Mephisto. Grew before and was really good, high THC, good yield, mostly Sativa. Will let y'all know if a problem.


Ordered 11/8 and received 11/13. Pretty good for a holiday weekend. Seedsherenow still doing great! And from one side of the country to the other side.


----------



## samuelwhite2050 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yesterday my bro brought seeds from Armavir. You can order form there.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Nov 27, 2018)

it's a shame but using multiple seed banks are a must  for ex. I hit up Great Lakes Genetics for a pack of Coastal Panama Red , Discount Cannabis Seed Exchange aka DCSE for Hazeman's Chocolate Thai F2 & F3 plus James Bean Co. for a pack of Blue Magoo BX2 , excellent service from all but HighLife seed bank extended Cyber Monday for 24 hours & I almost fell over when I saw Elemental - the True OG in stock  unfortunately their promo for a free pack of Huckleberry has expired but w/ their 20% off a 6 pack of feminized seeds w/ shipping included was $83 , shipping I always go w/ airsure , it only cost between $11-$13 . I already got the free pack of Huckleberry when I bought a pack of Mango Tango from Attitude , the only thing I don't like about them is after sending cash through a registered letter I ended up spending like $30+ on shipping usually their freebies are worth it but a couple times they left out the expensive seeds - for ex Serious seeds freebie replaced w/ Dinafem smh & it wasn't due to stock because the same seeds were giveaways for 3 months finally my 3rd order I emailed & said I'm ordering & sending you a photo copy of my receipt & tracking # so you can take the freebies & put them aside for me to make sure this time I get what I'm supposed to get & it worked. I've donated to over 20 seedbanks & always got my order , the only one I stay away from is Rhino , after I ordered they say sorry out of stock only to find out over half their site was out of stock & I ended up w/ an over priced pack of Bodhi smh


----------



## beercan (Dec 20, 2018)

I know that highgrade seeds is probably in this thread somewhere.... I mean 91 pages is a lot to flip through to find the answer to a few questions, anyone who has used them how was the experience, are they a legit company that you get order to u.s.?
and how are the genetics?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2018)

beercan said:


> I know that highgrade seeds is probably in this thread somewhere.... I mean 91 pages is a lot to flip through to find the answer to a few questions, anyone who has used them how was the experience, are they a legit company that you get order to u.s.?
> and how are the genetics?


With all of the great US based seed banks, Im not sure why anyone would order from outside the country and risk confiscation at the border anymore? Is there something there in particular you wanted?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

My seeds have been most al US banks for three years. I break that protocol only to order the elite strains from Peak Seeds BC!


----------



## beercan (Dec 20, 2018)

not really, was looking for a strain similar to purple gorilla, also somewhere with good genetics, was leaning towards green point and great lakes read some bad reviews on green point seeds, cannaventure was an option also


----------



## beercan (Dec 20, 2018)

man there's just so many to sift through when you think you got one nailed down I run across some bad reviews and then back to square one, lots and lots of different opinions


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2018)

I wouldnt rule out a seedbank over a few bad reviews. Now if the bad reviews are staggering in comparison to the good, then yes its probably best to walk away. Greenpoint will deliver as well as Greatlakesgenetics. My personal opinion between the two is in favor of Greatlakesgenetics. Great gear from many reputable breeders, freebies that are as good as (or better) than anything you'd buy and affordable pricing too.....and its in the states so NO GREEN TAPE!


----------



## GroDank101 (Jan 1, 2019)

Can someone send me some spare seeds, an Indica or cbd or thcv?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> With all of the great US based seed banks, Im not sure why anyone would order from outside the country and risk confiscation at the border anymore? Is there something there in particular you wanted?


Two Words: Single Seeds.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 6, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Two Words: Single Seeds.


I guess if your buying 1 or 2 seeds, and want to spend $60 for them to _maybe_ make it to your door. Just looked and they were asking $25 for a single DNA seed. If you ordered (2) fems plus shipping/discreet, your probably over $60 for 2 beans. You can get a 6 pack of fems from a top breeder at GLG, plus freebies, and no green tape or customs delivered in 2-3 days. I can see doing single that if you have your heart set on Euro genetics. I had to buy my "Midnight Mass" like that, since Euro banks were the only ones who carried it.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 6, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> I guess if your buying 1 or 2 seeds, and want to spend $60 for them to _maybe_ make it to your door. Just looked and they were asking $25 for a single DNA seed. If you ordered (2) fems plus shipping/discreet, your probably over $60 for 2 beans. You can get a 6 pack of fems from a top breeder at GLG, plus freebies, and no green tape or customs delivered in 2-3 days. I can see doing single that if you have your heart set on Euro genetics. I had to buy my "Midnight Mass" like that, since Euro banks were the only ones who carried it.


Just had £51+8 ($65+11) for 6 and 2 freebies PLUS 12 Singles with attitudes Christmas deal. I've never seen such a deal I couldn't pass it up. I got some HSO, Barney's Farm, Sensi, and Exotic Genetic and the freebies were like Blue Dream-HSO and Caramelo from Delicious. AND..
There's some straight KILL In that deal. New HSO, Karma, Plug, DNA, and H.O.G.G


----------



## Emeritus_McHydro (Jan 6, 2019)

I got ripped by Budaroma and they are in the USA


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Emeritus_McHydro said:


> I got ripped by Budaroma and they are in the USA


Never even heard of em. US based I'd only use seedsherenow and Neptune seed bank.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 6, 2019)

But that won't be necessary. 20 new strains on da way.


----------



## Emeritus_McHydro (Jan 6, 2019)

I'll give them a shot. I see they have alien dawg. I had a cross with alien dawg and g13 loved that shit.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 6, 2019)

Emeritus_McHydro said:


> I'll give them a shot. I see they have alien dawg. I had a cross with alien dawg and g13 loved that shit.


Who's "they"?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> View attachment 4261502


Nice haul. Lots of folks getting quality smoke from that Black D.O.G. It was a great plant for me as well. Heavy blackberry flavor, but I hear theres 2 phenos.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 7, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice haul. Lots of folks getting quality smoke from that Black D.O.G. It was a great plant for me as well. Heavy blackberry flavor, but I hear theres 2 phenos.


I had no idea. That's so sweet. I'll definitely run that next.


----------



## beercan (Jan 8, 2019)

airwalker where did you order from?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 8, 2019)

beercan said:


> airwalker where did you order from?


The Attitude. $76USD for ALL of that including shipping. 
That promo is long over, though.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Nice haul. Lots of folks getting quality smoke from that Black D.O.G. It was a great plant for me as well. Heavy blackberry flavor, but I hear theres 2 phenos.


I cross gth1 over black dog turned out great. Black dog is a great building block to make your own strain


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 9, 2019)

bobqp said:


> I cross gth1 over black dog turned out great. Black dog is a great building block to make your own strain


Ghost train haze?


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Ghost train haze?


Yeah ghost train haze 1 it worked out so well . almost all of the came out looking like a pure black dog but with stronger potency and 1 came out full blown haze that went 16 weeks


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2019)

bobqp said:


> Yeah ghost train haze 1 it worked out so well . almost all of the came out looking like a pure black dog but with stronger potency and 1 came out full blown haze that went 16 weeks


Sounds like a tasty cross and with the short flower time of the DOG I'd guess it may bring down the flower times of the Haze a bit. Was the GTH you used HSO as well? I believe they have a couple crosses with GTH in them that they were giving out as freebies a cpl yrs back (around the time of Headband etc). I'll have to dig out the freebies I got from them considering how nice of a treat the Black DOG was. I'll get back on in a bit once I dig em out and get the names. I cant remember any of them for some reason......


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Sounds like a tasty cross and with the short flower time of the DOG I'd guess it may bring down the flower times of the Haze a bit. Was the GTH you used HSO as well? I believe they have a couple crosses with GTH in them that they were giving out as freebies a cpl yrs back (around the time of Headband etc). I'll have to dig out the freebies I got from them considering how nice of a treat the Black DOG was. I'll get back on in a bit once I dig em out and get the names. I cant remember any of them for some reason......


The gth1 was from raredankness . I grow out all my freebies. Had some killer freebie strains over the years 
Cinderella xx
Cookies kush
Skullcap
LA confidential


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2019)

bobqp said:


> The gth1 was from raredankness . I grow out all my freebies. Had some killer freebie strains over the years
> Cinderella xx
> Cookies kush
> Skullcap
> LA confidential


Whatcha think of the LA Con? I grew some Confidential Cheese that was just sick with the cheese phenos. Almost nauseating lol
Great for a cash cropper...or someone who reeeealy loves cheese lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2019)

I love LA Con crosses. 

Sour Secret gave me a nice pheno....think she slipped by though...

Silver LA is pretty amazing too.


----------



## bobqp (Jan 9, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Whatcha think of the LA Con? I grew some Confidential Cheese that was just sick with the cheese phenos. Almost nauseating lol
> Great for a cash cropper...or someone who reeeealy loves cheese lol
> View attachment 4262414


The LA con was top 3 potent strains I've ever grown. Beautiful fat indica. Short and super stocky. I gave away almost every seed I made or it. But I have dank Sinatra so I'll be making more seeds with that strain soon.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> View attachment 4261502


Let me know what you think of that Barbara...just not sure if she’s for me.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Let me know what you think of that Barbara...just not sure if she’s for me.


I will. It's one of 5 popped.
All 5 germed BTW.
Gorilla skittlez
Barbara bud
3 blue kings
White OG
And Rainbow Chip (praying for a female)


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 10, 2019)

Recently bought another house and have misplaced all my Attitude seeds in the process. Love the freebies and single offers, just shipping from Europe and if they arrive is always hit or miss.


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 13, 2019)

hi420 said:


> hey guys what up i live in virginia and was wondering a site that would ship seeds to the us because im sick of buying and wanna start growing my own bud


Attitude seeds, I've been ordering from these guys , or I should say girls for 6 yrs now with no problems


----------



## Javadog (Jan 13, 2019)

I have wondered about that.....they are awefully nice when trying to help me
get past payment issues (too-tight of a credit card company...)...and they used
to select awesome socks as a packaging option too. lol


----------



## Spreadhead1976 (Jan 13, 2019)

Probably been asked before... Has anyone used CSI Humboldt? So far I'm only using Dukes vault and Dominion for their Chem Dawg crosses but I need a OLD SCHOOL BUBBA that has that coffee, chocolate traits. I was looking at CSI HUMBOLDT's Bubba S1. or Any suggestions for Bubba?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 14, 2019)

Dungeons Vault you mean?


----------



## beercan (Jan 14, 2019)

shaggydog365 said:


> Attitude seeds, I've been ordering from these guys , or I should say girls for 6 yrs now with no problems


shaggy you in the u.s.?


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Spreadhead1976 said:


> Probably been asked before... Has anyone used CSI Humboldt? So far I'm only using Dukes vault and Dominion for their Chem Dawg crosses but I need a OLD SCHOOL BUBBA that has that coffee, chocolate traits. I was looking at CSI HUMBOLDT's Bubba S1. or Any suggestions for Bubba?



I've grown a few csi, hso bubba and crosses tbh the best bubba ever was canuck seeds Feminized bubba . if your in Canada they go on sale for less than 10$ for 1 . Give it a try you if you see them . I keep popping hoping im going to find the dank coffee that smells like burning tires when lit.


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 14, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I've grown a few csi, hso bubba and crosses tbh the best bubba ever was canuck seeds Feminized bubba . if your in Canada they go on sale for less than 10$ for 1 . Give it a try you if you see them . I keep popping hoping im going to find the dank coffee that smells like burning tires when lit.


I'm in Michigan USA


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 14, 2019)

beercan said:


> shaggy you in the u.s.?


Yup


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 14, 2019)

Javadog said:


> I have wondered about that.....they are awefully nice when trying to help me
> get past payment issues (too-tight of a credit card company...)...and they used
> to select awesome socks as a packaging option too. lol


I just send cash in the mail, takes about 3 weeks to get package.


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 16, 2019)

Is there anywhere else to get seeds in Michigan, I'm actually tired of ordering from attitude, I would like to gt some great Michigan genetics to grow, for me and my patients?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 16, 2019)

shaggydog365 said:


> Is there anywhere else to get seeds in Michigan, I'm actually tired of ordering from attitude, I would like to gt some great Michigan genetics to grow, for me and my patients?


greatlakesgenetics.com
The best in the business.


----------



## beercan (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> greatlakesgenetics.com
> The best in the business.


they got some fire


----------



## shaggydog365 (Jan 18, 2019)

I checked out North Genetics also, they have some really good strains. Im excited I finally got some elite in my growrooms.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2019)

cyoho84s said:


> Anybody from Washington state order seeds...and got a suggestion on a website?


*James Bean Company, Great Lake Genetics, Oregon Elite Seeds, Speakeasy seedbank, DC seed Exchange,Greenpoint seeds* are all US seedbanks. _*Great lake genetics*_ has some incredible freebies. _*JBC*_ has good freebies too.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 24, 2019)

I wish North Genetics were easier to obtain. I'd love smurfzilla, beyond dreams and dreamberry.


----------



## neved (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi there
Im looking to buy +400 pre fem seeds in us.
Im living by Ca .
Any recommandation ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jan 24, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi there
> Im looking to buy +400 pre fem seeds in us.
> Im living by Ca .
> Any recommandation ?
> Thanks a lot


400+?!?!?!

All the same strain or what? That's a LOT OF seeds. You'd be much better off growing out maybe 20-30 fems and cloning those.
If you're set on that amount of beans though, I'd recommend contacting a distributor to get yourself a bulk discount FOR SURE 

www.seedsherenow.com
Www.neptuneseedbank.com
Www.greatlakesgenetics.com


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 26, 2019)

*Speakeasy Seedbank* has BOGO on Oni seeds. You get a free pack of *Tropaya* (_papaya x tropicana cookies_) for every pack ordered. A great deal on good beans.
They also have the *Thug Pug* _*Garlic butter *_freebies with a few select packs.


----------



## hotrodharley (Feb 21, 2019)

neved said:


> Hi there
> Im looking to buy +400 pre fem seeds in us.
> Im living by Ca .
> Any recommandation ?
> Thanks a lot


Try Josh at Baked Beans Cannabis Seeds. 

http://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 23, 2019)

shaggydog365 said:


> Yup


Macomb here


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 26, 2019)

Spreadhead1976 said:


> Probably been asked before... Has anyone used CSI Humboldt? So far I'm only using Dukes vault and Dominion for their Chem Dawg crosses but I need a OLD SCHOOL BUBBA that has that coffee, chocolate traits. I was looking at CSI HUMBOLDT's Bubba S1. or Any suggestions for Bubba?


I know you posted this over a month ago, but you really can't go wrong with CSI Humboldt gear man. Nspecta knows his shit. I've not ran his gear yet, but I've got some Pine Tar Kush and Cheese x Pine Tar Kush that came from him that I need to pop one of these days

Another option for Bubba genetics is Verdant Green's Bubba Kush lines. He's got Pre 98 S1's, Pre 98 Bubba x Sour Bubble (which apparently has Bubba in the lineage anyway) and a Bubba regular line that was made with a Pre-98 female, and males that supposedly came from the Katsu line. I've not grown his gear, nor do I know anyone who has but you can find his gear at Real Gorilla Seeds.


----------



## twagner23 (Mar 1, 2019)

Not sure why Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is on your list of scammers, I have completed 2 orders for feminized seeds from them and received them with no issues. My profile pic is one of my grows with their seeds, grew just fine and responded great to my mainlining. I even emailed them a few times with questions as they were my first ever grows and they responded every time with great growing advice, not many breeders will do that for you.


----------



## No Regrets (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone have any good recommendations on USA seed banks. I've been a long time lurker but wanted to ask


----------



## jr40weed (Mar 7, 2019)

No Regrets said:


> Anyone have any good recommendations on USA seed banks. I've been a long time lurker but wanted to ask


Green point seeds is fast shipping. U.sa .. great lakes gentics to


----------



## No Regrets (Mar 7, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> Green point seeds is fast shipping. U.sa .. great lakes gentics to


Thank you I will look


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2019)

I have used Oregon Elite too with great success and Docs Dank seed direct recently as well.


----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 8, 2019)

No Regrets said:


> Anyone have any good recommendations on USA seed banks. I've been a long time lurker but wanted to ask


Heisenbeans.com. fiery flames dropping in few weeks. Keep an eye out.


----------



## The Deacon (Mar 10, 2019)

I saw greybeardseeds mentioned on here earlier. Are they a US based company, and is there anyone who is familiar with them?


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 10, 2019)

The Deacon said:


> I saw greybeardseeds mentioned on here earlier. Are they a US based company, and is there anyone who is familiar with them?


i dealt with some douchenozzle going by the name robin, adam, other names, claims he owns it, the guys a punk. sells falsely labelled seeds, calls them private label...he mouthed off and blocked me when i inquired as to some seeds he owes me, fuck robinadamgreybeard, only a punk does that.


----------



## The Deacon (Mar 13, 2019)

OK, then....thanks.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 23, 2019)

Spreadhead1976 said:


> Probably been asked before... Has anyone used CSI Humboldt? So far I'm only using Dukes vault and Dominion for their Chem Dawg crosses but I need a OLD SCHOOL BUBBA that has that coffee, chocolate traits. I was looking at CSI HUMBOLDT's Bubba S1. or Any suggestions for Bubba?


I've ran CSI and loved it. Humboldt Purple Snow. I got some Great White Bubbas that came up a few days ago. I almost got his Bubba S1 but went with PTK instead. he gives a lot of freebies too (2-3 pack fems of GWB and OG Kush x Chem 91 S1, and a 5 pack of PTK regs).

Edit: all I bought was 1 pack of PTK regs (with 21 seeds) for $120 + $10 in shipping. Def a good deal with all the freebies


----------



## reynescabruner (Apr 16, 2019)

caveson said:


> Is it safe to order seeds online?


Yes!! Better yet, view those page reviews first, before purchasing. Got my Dr. Seeds Flower faster and AutoFlower seeds at my favorite and trusted dispensary. Gotta try it though.


----------



## Jk2017 (May 10, 2019)

So nirvana is a legit Company that will send ?


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 10, 2019)

Jk2017 said:


> So nirvana is a legit Company that will send ?


Nirvana is a breeder and also a bank. I'd recommend using attitude. Their promotions for freebies are something incredible


----------



## Jk2017 (May 10, 2019)

Do they send to Australia?


----------



## Jk2017 (May 10, 2019)

Jk2017 said:


> Do they send to Australia?


Also what is their website?


----------



## Javadog (May 12, 2019)

I do not think that there is anywhere that Attitude does not send....but there must be exceptions.

Use the Security Option. They will repack the items into some normal item to send.


----------



## AOC (May 16, 2019)

No Regrets said:


> Anyone have any good recommendations on USA seed banks. I've been a long time lurker but wanted to ask


 I use nukeheads and can't say enough good about them. Nukeheads is located out of Colorado and they ship to your door within average 3 days of order.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 19, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I know you posted this over a month ago, but you really can't go wrong with CSI Humboldt gear man. Nspecta knows his shit. I've not ran his gear yet, but I've got some Pine Tar Kush and Cheese x Pine Tar Kush that came from him that I need to pop one of these days
> 
> Another option for Bubba genetics is Verdant Green's Bubba Kush lines. He's got Pre 98 S1's, Pre 98 Bubba x Sour Bubble (which apparently has Bubba in the lineage anyway) and a Bubba regular line that was made with a Pre-98 female, and males that supposedly came from the Katsu line. I've not grown his gear, nor do I know anyone who has but you can find his gear at Real Gorilla Seeds.


I hear CSI Humboldt is a seed bank in Spain. Mixing genetics that makes a similar strain but not the ACTUAL strain and real genetics. Same with The Dank Team..shady business.
If I order seeds I order through GLG or JBC. Or I’ll just check out seeds around my area at dispensaries


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 19, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I hear CSI Humboldt is a seed bank in Spain. Mixing genetics that makes a similar strain but not the ACTUAL strain and real genetics. Same with The Dank Team..shady business.
> If I order seeds I order through GLG or JBC. Or I’ll just check out seeds around my area at dispensaries


CSI Humboldt is in the US. Humboldt Seed Organization is in Spain


----------



## AOC (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone know of any other good seed sites that are based in the US?


----------



## CannaOG (May 27, 2019)

Tscnovelties.com , simplyseedbank.com, http://bakedbeans-cannabis-seeds.com/


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 27, 2019)

AOC said:


> Does anyone know of any other good seed sites that are based in the US?


Medicine Man Seeds, Great Lake Genetics, Coastal/JBCSeeds, Oregen Elite Seeds.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 28, 2019)

SOL Seeds, Great Lakes, Horror, Platinum, Neptune.... I'm fairly sure all these guys operate in US but I haven't been keeping up on seeds last 6months or so...not that much changed


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 18, 2019)

before you ask for a site that sells seeds 1st you might wanna add if you are looking for regular or feminized, the price range you want to pay for a pack & if it's sativa, indica, fruity, hashy, what's your preference which would help a lot in answering your question


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jul 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> before you ask for a site that sells seeds 1st you might wanna add if you are looking for regular or feminized, the price range you want to pay for a pack & if it's sativa, indica, fruity, hashy, what's your preference which would help a lot in answering your question


they might want to take some initiative and use google. from experience those questions have been asked to death by lazy fucks or narcs on the down low that pretend to feign ignorance. no spoon feeding


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jul 6, 2019)

@Stoned Cold Bulldog I hear ya, I have a whole family full of lazy fucks asking me questions like my first name is google


----------



## Djackaell (Jul 21, 2019)

GYO Seedbank - Ordered products from them 26 Apr. 2019 ($299.96). It's now 22 July 2019, and no product. Sent support tickets, just back and forth stalling. Came to a point of asking for a refund. No response. DO NOT DEAL WITH THIS COMPANY!!!!


----------



## No Spam Sam (Aug 21, 2019)

BluffinCali said:


> SOL Seeds, Great Lakes, Horror, Platinum, Neptune.... I'm fairly sure all these guys operate in US but I haven't been keeping up on seeds last 6months or so...not that much changed


I placed an order with SOL Seeds recently. They are scammers who continue the SOL seeds site to rip people off. I went to TrustPilot, and all the latest reviews are 1 star scam reviews. The give USPS track, but never mail.


----------



## Hank Mardukas (Aug 21, 2019)

BOG ships directly. Email for a strain list
[email protected]


----------



## Hank Mardukas (Aug 21, 2019)

I ordered from them a few weeks ago. Ordered on a Sunday and they were in my mailbox that Wednesday.


----------



## BluffinCali (Aug 22, 2019)

No Spam Sam said:


> I placed an order with SOL Seeds recently. They are scammers who continue the SOL seeds site to rip people off. I went to TrustPilot, and all the latest reviews are 1 star scam reviews. The give USPS track, but never mail.


SOrry to hear that. I'll admit last time I ordered from them was probably 6-8months ago for couple packs of Compounds Grape Gasoline. What did you order if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## No Spam Sam (Aug 22, 2019)

Mr. Cannibus: Siskiyou Sour & Animal Stash, 60/40 Sat/Ind

"BluffinCali, member: 211984" SOrry to hear that. I'll admit last time I ordered from them was probably 6-8months ago for couple packs of Compounds Grape Gasoline. What did you order if you don't mind me asking?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

AOC said:


> Does anyone know of any other good seed sites that are based in the US?



Greenpoint seeds


----------



## beercan (Aug 22, 2019)

The nature farm did me well


----------



## beercan (Aug 22, 2019)

Or great lakes genetics too


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

beercan said:


> Or great lakes genetics too


Haven't heard of them yet!!


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 30, 2019)

New ones every wk.


----------



## Djackaell (Sep 17, 2019)

If your looking for a seed bank, check out seedfinder. eu. They have a section called Seed Cop + Radar. It's good place to start, and check out actual reviews from real customers, about their experiences with seed banks, check out TrustPilot reviews too. Seed Cop is where I found my permanent go to seed banks, between the two I deal with now, 30 - 40 orders no problems.


----------



## No Spam Sam (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks, SOL came through admirably, my grower was delighted. One sample, Cherry Cindy, he said "is gonna be bomb. Can't wait."


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Sep 18, 2019)

Can anyone recommend reputable seed companies that ship to Canada? I would really like to find a good skunk and or haze to run


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 18, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Can anyone recommend reputable seed companies that ship to Canada? I would really like to find a good skunk and or haze to run


Have you ever checked out HempDepot right in Canada? They have a ton of breeders. I ordered from them before there were any stateside sites.


----------



## Hashishh (Sep 18, 2019)

6_blade_leaf said:


> Can anyone recommend reputable seed companies that ship to Canada? I would really like to find a good skunk and or haze to run





natureboygrower said:


> Have you ever checked out HempDepot right in Canada? They have a ton of breeders. I ordered from them before there were any stateside sites.


Hemp Depot is pretty good for selection and their prices aren't too bad. 

Peak Seeds BC is by far my favourite. They make an excellent Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x Cinderella 99 you might be interested in.


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Sep 18, 2019)

Hashishh said:


> Hemp Depot is pretty good for selection and their prices aren't too bad.
> 
> Peak Seeds BC is by far my favourite. They make an excellent Sweet Skunk and Sweet Skunk x Cinderella 99 you might be interested in.


Awesome! Many thank you’s! I’ll check them out


----------



## Saboo the Shaman (Sep 22, 2019)

^^^PSBC also has C99, but it's not listed on the web page. Just ask him for it. I can heartily recommend PSBC gear. I've been growing his stuff for about 3 years and as my skills grow, the harvests just keep getting better.

I've also just completed my first successful transaction with hemp depot. E-transfer, quick delivery, no security destroying gmail address(same with PSBC). Haven't grown the beans yet, bought some Lucky 13 and some Saskatchewan Seed Company. No prior info on either company, just felt like adding something new to the rotation.


----------



## 6_blade_leaf (Sep 24, 2019)

Saboo the Shaman said:


> ^^^PSBC also has C99, but it's not listed on the web page. Just ask him for it. I can heartily recommend PSBC gear. I've been growing his stuff for about 3 years and as my skills grow, the harvests just keep getting better.
> 
> I've also just completed my first successful transaction with hemp depot. E-transfer, quick delivery, no security destroying gmail address(same with PSBC). Haven't grown the beans yet, bought some Lucky 13 and some Saskatchewan Seed Company. No prior info on either company, just felt like adding something new to the rotation.


Yeah I’ve been checking out both sites and I’m getting antsy to put an order in  

Some very promising sounding reviews and strains. Looking forward to diving in! Thanks for the help amigos!


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 6, 2019)

Djackaell said:


> GYO Seedbank - Ordered products from them 26 Apr. 2019 ($299.96). It's now 22 July 2019, and no product. Sent support tickets, just back and forth stalling. Came to a point of asking for a refund. No response. DO NOT DEAL WITH THIS COMPANY!!!!


Must be an isolated incident cause I ordered from them twice w/ no problem. I've ordered from over 20 different seedbanks & received my order from each one the only problem I had is Rhino had lots of strains that weren't in stock & they send you an email after you paid to offer you to pick something else instead I ended up w/ an over priced pack of Bodhi. A couple others did the same thing but I never got beat. It could be where you live & something to do w/ customs.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Oct 6, 2019)

some seed banks I successfully received my order from , although a few did pissed me off 

The Attitude - Just Feminized - Freedom of Seeds - Pick N Mix (Out of Business) - The Single Seed Centre
Seed Supreme - Great Lakes Genetics - Discreet seeds - The Choice - GYO seed bank 
Bonza (GYO) - Seedsherenow - James Bean company - Sensible seeds - Treestars seed bank
DC Seed Exchange - Real Gorilla - buzzkingseeds - DCS Discount Cannabis Seeds - highlife seed bank
MSNL - Haze.io - Rhino


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> some seed banks I successfully received my order from , although a few did pissed me off
> 
> The Attitude - Just Feminized - Freedom of Seeds - Pick N Mix (Out of Business) - The Single Seed Centre
> Seed Supreme - Great Lakes Genetics - Discreet seeds - The Choice - GYO seed bank
> ...


I also vouch for GLG, jbcseeds, seedsherenow, and dcseedsxchange,

I would also like to add Humboldt csi,probably my favorite in terms of quality, and Greenpoint seeds(now that Heisenbeans is doing all their fem seeds)


----------



## Airwalker16 (Nov 13, 2019)

Sin city, rare dankness, and Humboldt seed org are by far the bringers of dank.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Sin city, rare dankness, and Humboldt seed org are by far the bringers of dank.


Oh I forgot rare dankness in my list.

harle ghost train (Harlequin x Ghost Train Haze 1) is one of my fav strains of all time, and pretty damn close to 1:1 thc:cbd.

sin city is on my list to try next, I can’t remember what it was I was waiting on them to drop again, but I wanna say it was a ghost og cross


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Ordered from platinum seed bank, Greenpointseeds, Green Line Organics, with success. Greenpointseeds takes a lil bit longer to get you the seeds but they always deliver. If you gonna go with Greenpointseeds do the money order. All are US based seed banks.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ordered from platinum seed bank, Greenpointseeds, Green Line Organics, with success. Greenpointseeds takes a lil bit longer to get you the seeds but they always deliver. If you gonna go with Greenpointseeds do the money order. All are US based seed banks.


GPS has always been within a week or so for me, or at least since Heisenbeans started doing their fems, I never order from them before.

I always pay with bitcoin to get the extra 10% off and usually ships out in 2 days or so. I actually ordered a pack of Topanga Wedding during their Veterans Day sale, Paid $33 shipped and USPS Informed Delivery shows it being delivered Friday. 

I seen cannarado post earlier that GLO is running a big sale on their stuff, they have different tiers based on the strains you’re buying but their cheapest tier had 6 packs for $135.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Nov 14, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> GPS has always been within a week or so for me, or at least since Heisenbeans started doing their fems, I never order from them before.
> 
> I always pay with bitcoin to get the extra 10% off and usually ships out in 2 days or so. I actually ordered a pack of Topanga Wedding during their Veterans Day sale, Paid $33 shipped and USPS Informed Delivery shows it being delivered Friday.
> 
> I seen cannarado post earlier that GLO is running a big sale on their stuff, they have different tiers based on the strains you’re buying but their cheapest tier had 6 packs for $135.


Fuckin Rip Off


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Fuckin Rip Off


I’d run bag seeds before putting any of them clowns seeds in my room.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

Airwalker16 said:


> Fuckin Rip Off


Which ones that?


----------



## DabRigCentral.com (Dec 12, 2019)

Just ordered some Cinderella 99 from Growers Choice Seeds.
They just provided tracking code and theyre shipping out from Cali. Should be here by Monday I’d say. Sure I’ll post the grow. First order from a seed bank
This is what I got


StackPath


----------



## djav59 (Dec 12, 2019)

I have tried one seed bank twice due to ease of purchase and paranoia of overseas shipping this particular one while does deliver and does replace bad seed seems that the hybrids are unstable . I see way too much deviation in phenos.
It sucks trying to find good genetics when everybody and their granny is selling seeds but most unproven and you invest months to find it BS
Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 6, 2020)

BluffinCali said:


> SOL Seeds, Great Lakes, Horror, Platinum, Neptune.... I'm fairly sure all these guys operate in US but I haven't been keeping up on seeds last 6months or so...not that much changed


It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 6, 2020)

It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Here


----------



## Chicitysmker (Feb 23, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> It's been a month and SOL Seeds has generated a USPS label but HAVE NOT SHIPPED SHIT. I'm past the point of being patient. If anybody has contact information for these guys shoot me a pm and I'll make it worth your while.


Damn sorry to hear..horror seeds is a scam soo I hear and its sad news .


----------



## Brian2505 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d run bag seeds before putting any of them clowns seeds in my room.


Which company? GP or Cannarado?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 3, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> Which company? GP or Cannarado?


GP


----------



## icetech (Mar 3, 2020)

Ordered Friday showed up today.. a bit disappointing.. last time they showed up on monday  I think this is my fourth order from him and every seed has popped each time and been correct. Needs more selection though  But the durban is crazy strong. 
P.S. Never heard of Black Domina.. they were freebees..


----------



## DjBradenburg (Apr 26, 2020)

I may have missed a recent reply about this but how much more delayed is Attitude now compared to pre-covid? As soon as I ordered my seeds it popped a message up letting me know about the possible delays. I think last time I ordered from them it was 2-3 weeks but that was like 8 years ago.


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2020)

BigHornBuds said:


> GP


Which bank is gp?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Probably Green Point


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow i thought they were pretty reputable


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 26, 2020)

I dont know. Only guessing. Ive never used them


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2020)

How about seedking?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Are you in USA??

If Yes, then these are good places to get seeds. You may email them first to make sure they are still functioning because of the virus. Ive not ordered seeds in a while.

Seeds Here Now
Swami Organic Seeds
James Bean Company
DC Seed Exchange
Great Lakes Genetics
The Nature Farm Genetics
Headies Gardens on Instagram
The Green Stash
Authentic Genetics on Strainly


----------



## beercan (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes sir in USA, currently trying to find gelato , wedding cake and alien kush


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 26, 2020)

While Ive used Strainly, Ive not used these Vendors

They have Gelatto 33








Profile of Union - Strainly


Learn more about Union on Strainly




www.strainly.io





If interested in Clones FG has original clone only Wedding Cake










Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 26, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Are you in USA??
> 
> If Yes, then these are good places to get seeds. You may email them first to make sure they are still functioning because of the virus. Ive not ordered seeds in a while.
> 
> ...


I've ordered from every bank on that list except the last two. ALL the others are amazing as far as customer service but with covid I woul email and ask first. Also 4/20 sales usually slow the banks down a bit, some a lot... Seeds Here Now has screwed up many times with my orders but they always eventually fixed the problem and made it right. I can add a few more banks I have done business with that are reliable and have some great genetics:
theseedsource (@incanlama on IG)
Labyrinth
Blockchain
Breedersdirect
TSC
Sapphire
Platinum
rockymountainhigh719
Oregon Elite

and others I just dont have my master list handy.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Apr 26, 2020)

icetech said:


> Ordered Friday showed up today.. a bit disappointing.. last time they showed up on monday  I think this is my fourth order from him and every seed has popped each time and been correct. Needs more selection though  But the durban is crazy strong.
> P.S. Never heard of Black Domina.. they were freebees..
> 
> View attachment 4494768


@icetech I bought Black Domina from Sensi Seeds (in Amsterdam) back in the mid and late 90's. They still have it for sale although I dont know a lot about their gear these days. Back when I ran their gear in the 90's it was great. I bought a pack of the Guerilla Gusto and snagged a pack of Eagle Bill before it sold out but have not poppedany yet. The Black Domina should be a super short and bushy Afghani plant with dark grre/blue/black leaves. The right pheno should lay you down to sleep pretty quick. I put it in the same category as Kosher Kush as far as stone... or 9lb Hammer... ymmv


----------



## icetech (Apr 26, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> @icetech I bought Black Domina from Sensi Seeds (in Amsterdam) back in the mid and late 90's. They still have it for sale although I dont know a lot about their gear these days. Back when I ran their gear in the 90's it was great. I bought a pack of the Guerilla Gusto and snagged a pack of Eagle Bill before it sold out but have not poppedany yet. The Black Domina should be a super short and bushy Afghani plant with dark grre/blue/black leaves. The right pheno should lay you down to sleep pretty quick. I put it in the same category as Kosher Kush as far as stone... or 9lb Hammer... ymmv


 yeah, i will probably never pop the seed.. after reading up it seems it's a pretty heavy indica and i try not to grow any indica as i won't smoke it. My next grow will be Ghost train haze.. never tried it yet..


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 26, 2020)

icetech said:


> yeah, i will probably never pop the seed.. after reading up it seems it's a pretty heavy indica and i try not to grow any indica as i won't smoke it. My next grow will be Ghost train haze.. never tried it yet..


GTH X MoonShine Haze has been in my mother area for 4 yrs. Most vigorous, solid strain I have.


----------



## Sleez (Apr 27, 2020)

Platinumseedbank.com


----------



## beercan (Apr 27, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> GTH X MoonShine Haze has been in my mother area for 4 yrs. Most vigorous, solid strain I have.


They still available?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Apr 27, 2020)

beercan said:


> They still available?


Got it from midweek song. Long time ago. I'd be really really surprised if anyone could find them online. I'm fairly sure they were a quick run of fems and weren't ever produced again. You can find them separately probably, but doubting the GTHxMSH Femmed cross.


----------



## Midweek Song (May 3, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Got it from midweek song. Long time ago. I'd be really really surprised if anyone could find them online. I'm fairly sure they were a quick run of fems and weren't ever produced again. You can find them separately probably, but doubting the GTHxMSH Femmed cross.


Hi Airwalker16
Just managed to source 3 packs of MSHxGTH from a supplier tho have not seen them available for a while you are right
Have made them available on the website
Stay Safe
Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 3, 2020)

beercan said:


> They still available?





Midweek Song said:


> Hi Airwalker16
> Just managed to source 3 packs of MSHxGTH from a supplier tho have not seen them available for a while you are right
> Have made them available on the website
> Stay Safe
> ...


@beercan that's all you homie. I wouldn't sleep on it. Guarantee they're gone any moment.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 3, 2020)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Airwalker16
> Just managed to source 3 packs of MSHxGTH from a supplier tho have not seen them available for a while you are right
> Have made them available on the website
> Stay Safe
> ...


That's REALLY interesting you happened upon them just as they were talked about. Lol. 
So are these staying as 3 10pks or are you, being a single seed source, thinking of breaking one into 10 singles or maybe a 5pk and 5 singles? I think itd be smart to so more people can get it rather than some hoarder snatching em all up. You'd be doing the community a solid.


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 3, 2020)

Looks like 6 beans for $90 US. After ship and ins your looking at around $120 for 6 beans... at that price they better pop and sprout 24K nugs!


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 3, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> Looks like 6 beans for $90 US. After ship and ins your looking at around $120 for 6 beans... at that price they better pop and sprout 24K nugs!


It's the only strain I've kept around along the way of many many others to have come and gone!


----------



## CopaGenetics (May 3, 2020)

I only know because I snagged about 6 of em'


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 3, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> I only know because I snagged about 6 of em'


Well hot damn, I guess I started a little hype train! I hope you fellas enjoy them! I guess we'll know in about 3-4 months! And you 2 BETTER post back and let us know!


----------



## Midweek Song (May 4, 2020)

Hi AW16

Actually got 5 packs in the end and when they arrive we will split 1 pack to make single seeds available to all. Postal service totally F....d up this side of the pond atm

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Rick B. (May 5, 2020)

I have been purchasing Gold Mine Seeds from Midweek Song for two years now! In 2019 I used my credit card and had Great Results. In 2020 they are no longer able to use credit cards. I was going to use Bitcoin for my first time but it seemed extremely complicated, the bank transfers they can use are extremely expensive. Against my better judgment I sent an American $100.00 bill and it took longer than I expected but they came through with flying colors...
Rick B.


----------



## CikaBika (May 20, 2020)

Can somebody reccomend me some Legit US genetics breeder that isnt above 70$ for pack of fem. seeds?


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Can somebody reccomend me some Legit US genetics breeder that isnt above 70$ for pack of fem. seeds?


Why $70


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why $70


Probably his budget?


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Probably his budget?


If so,may as well save that $70 & become a tester for a seed company.


----------



## beercan (May 20, 2020)

You get what you pay for
(Most of the time)


----------



## IrkinBollikans (May 20, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Can somebody reccomend me some Legit US genetics breeder that isnt above 70$ for pack of fem. seeds?


Useful seeds were $60 a pack last time I looked on glg. I dont think shipping is very much at all. Money well spent


----------



## IrkinBollikans (May 20, 2020)

genuity said:


> If so,may as well save that $70 & become a tester for a seed company.


Shower me with your seed, I'm broke haha. No for real though, how does one become a tester? Does it require growing large batches, or can 2-3 plant runs count? Do breeders want you to only test their gear? What data is compiled from these tests? Sorry if this isn't the correct area for these questions.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2020)

IrkinBollikans said:


> Shower me with your seed, I'm broke haha. No for real though, how does one become a tester? Does it require growing large batches, or can 2-3 plant runs count? Do breeders want you to only test their gear? What data is compiled from these tests? Sorry if this isn't the correct area for these questions.


Back when I was testing,the breeders only wanted one thing & that was to grow the seeds how ever you wanted,having a grow thread is a bonus.

Breeders use to offer more tester seeds(10 yrs ago) but with the shady stuff in this seed game ,that all came to a stop.

Now you have to have a regular presence on the forums at the minimum 

Find a breeder that has what you want,see if they have a tester list you can get on,or follow them on IG.


----------



## CikaBika (May 21, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why $70


That would be max price that I'm wiling to take a chance with my growing "skills"..
It's like buying a car or I dont know..If you are bad driver you dont buy yourself ferrari or hayabusa..
Seeds are just tools, We are hanyd man, And this handy man tries but I'm not very good at it,But I still grow because is cheaper and tastier that street albanian moldy weed..

I was looking at Cannarado ..They are bordering with 80$ for a pack..
But again Mosca seeds looks very interestring too with 60$ for pack of seeds..

@genuity Hmm If they are interested in having someoNe to test their seeds who is prone to f ups and giving them rough time..
I dont do them any harm,but In my grows there always something wrong.. And because I smoke to much I never learn anything from my past grows..

P.S: I was testing for sensible seed company.. THey sent me half PhotoP seeds that was label as autoflower. 3mnths went to drain for nothing..

@IrkinBollikans Sadly useful seeds dont have eu seller..
And I', still too parainoid for my seeds to go thru customs...


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 21, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> That would be max price that I'm wiling to take a chance with my growing "skills"..
> It's like buying a car or I dont know..If you are bad driver you dont buy yourself ferrari or hayabusa..
> Seeds are just tools, We are hanyd man, And this handy man tries but I'm not very good at it,But I still grow because is cheaper and tastier that street albanian moldy weed..
> 
> ...


Genetics are the most important factor you can control, hands down no questions asked


----------



## CikaBika (May 21, 2020)

Airwalker16 said:


> Genetics are the most important factor you can control, hands down no questions asked


Yes you are right, but for example..I grow autoflowers, 95% of them is mephisto genetics.. Everywhere People have cult feelings about it, almost religious ; as top notch weed..

But my product is always meh.. It get you high and all, but you aren't going to be impressed.Only one strain from them was impressive and that was limited strain.. And I cant never ever ever get to the more than 15% amber trichs..


----------



## Nefrella (May 21, 2020)

Excited to try some Bodhi seeds finally ordered em today!

Anyone grown this one out?? Space Monkey.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 21, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Yes you are right, but for example..I grow autoflowers, 95% of them is mephisto genetics.. Everywhere People have cult feelings about it, almost religious ; as top notch weed..
> 
> But my product is always meh.. It get you high and all, but you aren't going to be impressed.Only one strain from them was impressive and that was limited strain.. And I cant never ever ever get to the more than 15% amber trichs..


Autos can all burn in hell.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jun 24, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> Whatcha think of the LA Con? I grew some Confidential Cheese that was just sick with the cheese phenos. Almost nauseating lol
> Great for a cash cropper...or someone who reeeealy loves cheese lol
> View attachment 4262414


what has that and what's the price tag. i always scout out stuff far ahead of my budget lol. two hit lists even. thx for that info u said about the back dog btw. i trust your assessment.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Jun 24, 2020)

Heath Robinson said:


> Looks like my pics are listed at most of the seed banks
> here is riot seeds Blood Rose listed at sensible seeds http://www.sensibleseeds.com/detail.php?ID=4661
> 
> and here it is from my black rose thread from HG420 2008


i just want your black rose f9's to germinate and give me her goodies. yeah i know this is 9 yrs old lol


----------



## 9BestBudz0 (Jun 30, 2020)

beercan said:


> Yes sir in USA, currently trying to find gelato , wedding cake and alien kush


Hey I’m actually growing some now. Teach me I’ll give u seeds lol


----------



## Sizzler1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Widow Maker said:


> I grew Big bud once. I liked it. I wish I still had the strain.


Me too - on both counts.


----------



## TropiKanna (Jul 5, 2020)

9BestBudz0 said:


> Hey I’m actually growing some now. Teach me I’ll give u seeds lol


I will teach you... send seeds


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Jul 7, 2020)

cannarado is great you get about 6+ seeds in the pack Ive only gotten 6 seeds once on their chipstacker bud ( (grape pie/ biscotti) x Gushers) just popped a few of those and Sasha(Obama kush x birthday cake). I've gone through them on radogear.com and they hook it up on freebies.


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello I'm new here and a novice grower. It's been years since I had a grow going and I grew some decent bud. Ive seen things have changed. Well youtube is packed with info. Why I'm growing? My mom has been diagnosed with stage 4 terminal cancer and has refused the opioids hospice was pumping her full of. She prefers to use cannabis. Here in VT the dispensary is not very good and everything is over priced. I haven't smoked in years and when I did I grew it myself. So I have got burned a few times now over the internet. So I bought a tent, LED lights, fan and filter etc. Now my big problem is finding and buying seeds. I want to get her a few potent strains. Strains and prices have changed big time. I don't even know where to start. Can anyone recommend a legit breeder who doesn't charge an arm and a leg for stable potent beans? Any help would be super appreciated. Indica strains and high grade medical cbd strains.


----------



## beercan (Jul 7, 2020)

The nature farm
Great lakes genetics


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 7, 2020)

I personally recommend Midweek Song for the Gold Mine seeds! They are cash only but trustworthy, order 10 Gold Mine seeds, pay extra for the guaranteed shipping, pick out high CBD freebies & send them off a 100 dollar bill. It takes time, COVID-19 has slowed down the mail, but they come through like the pros that they are...


----------



## beercan (Jul 7, 2020)

Rick B. said:


> I personally recommend Midweek Song for the Gold Mine seeds! They are cash only but trustworthy, order 10 Gold Mine seeds, pay extra for the guaranteed shipping, pick out high CBD freebies & send them off a 100 dollar bill. It takes time, COVID-19 has slowed down the mail, but they come through like the pros that they are...


Yup i have had good luck with them also, turn around time is about a month


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 7, 2020)

beercan said:


> Yup i have had good luck with them also, turn around time is about a month


Do you grow Gold Mine? What strains do you recommend from them???


----------



## beercan (Jul 7, 2020)

Msh x gth


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 7, 2020)

beercan said:


> Msh x gth


Thanks will look for information on the website...


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Rick B. said:


> I personally recommend Midweek Song for the Gold Mine seeds! They are cash only but trustworthy, order 10 Gold Mine seeds, pay extra for the guaranteed shipping, pick out high CBD freebies & send them off a 100 dollar bill. It takes time, COVID-19 has slowed down the mail, but they come through like the pros that they are...


Oh like actual cash no venmo or PayPal? I'll Google midweek song now and check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Rick B. said:


> I personally recommend Midweek Song for the Gold Mine seeds! They are cash only but trustworthy, order 10 Gold Mine seeds, pay extra for the guaranteed shipping, pick out high CBD freebies & send them off a 100 dollar bill. It takes time, COVID-19 has slowed down the mail, but they come through like the pros that they are...


I can't find goldmine seeds on their site


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> I can't find goldmine seeds on their site


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Could you post a link? If not I'm sure I'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 7, 2020)

They are a product of Heavy Weight Seeds, I was just looking at them...


----------



## Tuboflard (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you. Thought I was crazy for a moment


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 7, 2020)

So you were able to find the Gold Mine???


----------



## Sade (Jul 7, 2020)

Guys should check out Humboldt Seed company. Not to be confused with the fake ass Humboldt seed organization that is located in Spain. Mother fuckers have some fucking nerve posting all over like there from here. Probably just one of the thousands of European trimmigrants that come here for trimming mainly. Someone just got smart and used the name as marketing label.

Anyways enough ranting haha. Humboldt seed company is located right here in eureka California. Some of their beginning strains were ok but recently in just a few years their products and seeds are in all the dispensaries. Pineapple upside down cake is amazing.


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 19, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> Hello I'm new here and a novice grower. It's been years since I had a grow going and I grew some decent bud. Ive seen things have changed. Well youtube is packed with info. Why I'm growing? My mom has been diagnosed with stage 4 terminal cancer and has refused the opioids hospice was pumping her full of. She prefers to use cannabis. Here in VT the dispensary is not very good and everything is over priced. I haven't smoked in years and when I did I grew it myself. So I have got burned a few times now over the internet. So I bought a tent, LED lights, fan and filter etc. Now my big problem is finding and buying seeds. I want to get her a few potent strains. Strains and prices have changed big time. I don't even know where to start. Can anyone recommend a legit breeder who doesn't charge an arm and a leg for stable potent beans? Any help would be super appreciated. Indica strains and high grade medical cbd strains.


Greenpoint seeds (Colorado) heisenbeans fem seeds are excellent, good customer service, take cash, stable and heavy producers, been growing bridezilla for awhile.... Reasonable prices when on sale which is often...


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 20, 2020)

Sade said:


> Guys should check out Humboldt Seed company. Not to be confused with the fake ass Humboldt seed organization that is located in Spain. Mother fuckers have some fucking nerve posting all over like there from here. Probably just one of the thousands of European trimmigrants that come here for trimming mainly. Someone just got smart and used the name as marketing label.



Yea , life must be so hard for you native Growmericans .


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 20, 2020)

You probably are crazy, most of us are...


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 20, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Yea , life must be so hard for you native Growmericans .


Life is hard for all farmers everywhere! Something is always going wrong, especially with Cannabis! Fortunately in California, we don't have to worry about the State and Local Law Enforcement Agencies any longer! Although some local municipalities have banned commercial sales & growing. An option in the law to make it more acceptable for the dumber communities! Entire Counties have banned it (Napa being one) cities in the heart of the Emerald Triangle (Ferndale). They can't take away the right of every adult over 21 to have 6 personal plants. Hopefully the law will be modified to remove that particular clause...


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 21, 2020)

Rick B. said:


> Life is hard for all farmers everywhere! Something is always going wrong, especially with Cannabis! Fortunately in California, we don't have to worry about the State and Local Law Enforcement Agencies any longer! Although some local municipalities have banned commercial sales & growing. An option in the law to make it more acceptable for the dumber communities! Entire Counties have banned it (Napa being one) cities in the heart of the Emerald Triangle (Ferndale). They can't take away the right of every adult over 21 to have 6 personal plants. Hopefully the law will be modified to remove that particular clause...


I was referring to term damn trimmingant..
Like USA is made of European immigrants and rest of old continent.. Don't get me started.. About CroAtia and growing smoking weed.. Yesterday they put in newspapers how they arrested dude for growing O N E. plant on his balcony.. one fckn plant !!!
. like kill your self, fcking bitch ass police..


----------



## Rick B. (Jul 21, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I was refering to term damn trimmingant..
> Like USA is made of Europian immingrants and rest of old continent.. Dont get me started.. About CroAtia and growing smoking weed.. Yesterday they put in newspapers how they arrested dude for growing O N E. plant on his balcony.. one fckn plant !!!
> . like kill your srlf fcking bitch ass police..


Fortunately, in many States we no longer have to live under such harmful laws, many States still consider possession of any amount of Cannabis a Felony! Hopefully the Laws will change worldwide...


----------



## CikaBika (Jul 21, 2020)

Rick B. said:


> Fortunately, in many States we no longer have to live under such harmful laws, many States still consider possession of any amount of Cannabis a Felony! Hopefully the Laws will change worldwide...


If you are not selling , WTF some asshole and son of a bitch gives a fck wtf I'm doing home at my ovn 4 walls.. If it isnt harming anyone?!
like fck you pieces of shit..


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm a massive fan of Strayfox, Doc D, Bodhi, Pacific NW Roots, Red Eyed and Inkognyto amongst others. Those breeders packs have always been consistent in both quality and consistency.

LIT Farms is a newer breeder that's really made some fantastic stuff as well


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 3, 2020)

HydroRed said:


> I wouldnt rule out a seedbank over a few bad reviews. Now if the bad reviews are staggering in comparison to the good, then yes its probably best to walk away. Greenpoint will deliver as well as Greatlakesgenetics. My personal opinion between the two is in favor of Greatlakesgenetics. Great gear from many reputable breeders, freebies that are as good as (or better) than anything you'd buy and affordable pricing too.....and its in the states so NO GREEN TAPE!


Highlife Seedbank - placed an order 83 days ago & still waiting smh


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 7, 2020)

After posting this I got contacted saying they were already shipped but I never received a tracking number. I’ve dealt w/ them for 2 years & this is the first order I’ve had a problem with so the question is will I get a Tracking number, a refund or will I be forced to waste more time contacting my credit card...to be continued


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 14, 2020)

Which banks have real in-house genetics gear?


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Aug 14, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Which banks have real in-house genetics gear?


Neptuneseedbank.com, loved everything I get from them


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 18, 2020)

8-14 Placed an order w/ Real Gorilla, 2-1/2 hours later I get an email saying one pack is out of stock & to pick something to replace it. I replied giving them a choice of 2 strains. I believe like Jay they probably have to get it from a distributor but unlike Jay I’ll probably receive it in a couple weeks instead of Never as was the outcome from my last order w/ the new & improved Highlife “Don’t mind if we blow smoke up your ass for 3 months & keep your money” Seedbank


----------



## Pothead Man (Aug 18, 2020)

SundaeFloat88 said:


> Neptuneseedbank.com, loved everything I get from them


I said fuck foreign seed banks...was gonna spend another $400 w/ Highlife before they scumbagged me so I went to Oregon Elite Seeds, Seeds Here Now & Headie Gardens aka Big Shoe , at least I know I’ll get what I paid for unlike LowLife I mean Highlife Seedbank lol


----------



## SundaeFloat88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I said fuck foreign seed banks...was gonna spend another $400 w/ Highlife before they scumbagged me so I went to Oregon Elite Seeds, Seeds Here Now & Headie Gardens aka Big Shoe , at least I know I’ll get what I paid for unlike LowLife I mean Highlife Seedbank lol


Yeah I get stuff in the USA nothing outside. I've heard of Oregon elite seeds, buddy got some gmo that turned out good. He gave me a few seeds and I popped one.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Sep 18, 2020)

Idk if this is the correct place to post this, sorry if it isnt but.... im a new grower looking for some seed recommendations..First time grower by the way...

Currently I have a 3x3 tent, a Timber 4VS, and a AC Infinity 6in fan and filter.

Im looking for some strains that are easier to grow but still taste and smell amazing. Yield is important to me, but quality is what Im after.. was gonna grow Bubba Island Kush from Dutch Passion, anyone tried it before?

If anyone has any recommendations please include the strain and the breeder so I dont buy the wrong stuff..

PS. Some strains that I like are Sundae Driver, Mochi Gelato, Purple Punch, Blueberry Muffin, Blackberry OG, Rosetta Stone etc.. if that helps any to provide a better recommendation.. Thanks!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 18, 2020)

JamesBeanCompany is the Vendor.

AKBeansBrains is the seed breeder.

Look into the

TK/NL5/Haze
Tk-Tk/NL5/Haze
NL5/Haze
Big Skunk/NL1 x Super Skunk
Black Domina x Super Skunk
Consumption F2
NL5

All of those will give a huge yield, and are really potent
NL5 will give the smallest yield, but potency is high.

Any of these above strains will smash the ones youve mentioned.

JamesBeanCmpany
SeedsHereNow
DC Seed Exchange
Great Lakes Genetics
Swami Organic Seeds
The Nature farm Genetics
Authentic Genetics
The Seed Source
Headie Gardens/Shoe on Instagram
The Green Stash


All of these places have great strains, and wont rip you off.


All of these places are good places in USA to buy seeds.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Sep 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> JamesBeanCompany is the Vendor.
> 
> AKBeansBrains is the seed breeder.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply & for the info man, gonna check it out now


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 19, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Thanks for the reply & for the info man, gonna check it out now


James Bean is a stand up seller. I usually have my seeds a few days after paying for the order.


----------



## Sif1 (Sep 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> JamesBeanCompany is the Vendor.
> 
> AKBeansBrains is the seed breeder.
> 
> ...


I purchased some Greenpoint seeds and so far I'm not happy. I've had this issue before when seeds have been sent from Northern Hemisphere to Southern Hemisphere. Seems like they need to climatize, or the genetics are just not up to standard. Over 40yrs growing experience.

The terpenes are great but the volume is below average.

Sunday Banana Cookies. 
Rum Runner seems to be performing the better.
Purple Crunch
Purple Punch s1 , Haven't grown yet
GMO Punch
and Purple Crash. Haven't grown yet.

I wanted some purple strains. Anyone else experienced Greenpoint.


----------



## Sif1 (Sep 21, 2020)

AOC said:


> Does anyone know of any other good seed sites that are based in the US?


I love growing marijuana ILGM. Great seeds and genetics. I have their Bruce Banner and Gold leaf, Both are impressive.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Sep 21, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> I love growing marijuana ILGM. Great seeds and genetics. I have their Bruce Banner and Gold leaf, Both are impressive.


I hate the fact that ILGM doesnt offer more purchasing options. If you want to buy 1 seed of one particular strain and 13 of another you should be able to. Instead of having to buy a 10 pack of a strain you may only want to grow one time. 

I like how Seed-City is setup. Almost all the seeds they carry they offer as a single seed, if you wish to purchase just a single seed. 

But Im not sure the site is 100% legit. Its based in the UK and when I tried checking out I couldnt pay with a debit card, the only payment options for U.S. Residents was either sending actual cash in the mail, using bit coin, or by international bank transfer, if its provided by your bank.

Does anyone have any info on the validity of this site? Or maybe info on the best place for U.S. Residents to obtain quality cannabis seeds at a fair price?


----------



## Sif1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> I hate the fact that ILGM doesnt offer more purchasing options. If you want to buy 1 seed of one particular strain and 13 of another you should be able to. Instead of having to buy a 10 pack of a strain you may only want to grow one time.
> 
> I like how Seed-City is setup. Almost all the seeds they carry they offer as a single seed, if you wish to purchase just a single seed.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying about ILGM. Robert is Dutch..lol.. Great genetics though.

Its a prick for me ordering overseas also, Most now don't take CC's.

One seedbank I really like is https://chosenseeds.com/ but its the same deal, no CC. Have a look at Anesia Strains. Top notch genetics. Awesome Breeders.





feminized Seeds Archives - Anesia Seed Company







anesiaseeds.com






I've ordered a heap Original GG4, Future #1, Gelato dream, White Runtz. I order 20 seeds of each type then find the best Pheno. Blackberry Moonrocks is powerful but small buds. Not what I want.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Sep 22, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> I understand what you are saying about ILGM. Robert is Dutch..lol.. Great genetics though.
> 
> Its a prick for me ordering overseas also, Most now don't take CC's.
> 
> ...


Ill be sure to check them out.. I ordered a Timber 4VS and im about to start my 1st grow so im hunting for really good quality strains/genetics


----------



## Sif1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Datcoldboi said:


> Ill be sure to check them out.. I ordered a Timber 4VS and im about to start my 1st grow so im hunting for really good quality strains/genetics


Good luck with that light. I still prefer CMH and HPS.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Sep 26, 2020)

So I just found out that a local dispensary has some seeds in stock. They only have 3 different breeders but they have many strains from each one. They have Brothers Grimm, Natures Kiss, & Ethos.

Has anyone grew anyone grew anything from either of them? Should I stick to one breeder or get some thing from all 3? They offer singles for 8.99 which is awesome


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Stay away from Bros Grimm. They aint what they used to be.

Out of those 3 Id go Ethos.

I dont know anything about Natures Kiss.

Ive got some stuff from Ethos. Miami Heat, and 3 packs of the Triple OG. Havent grown them out though.

I myself would go to JamesBeanCompany aqnd order a pack of Triangle Kush x NL5/Haze from AKBeanBrains, or one of his other various strains. Hes also got stuff that goes from $60-$100 a pack. The Coonsumption F2 is also another to look into. HUGE Yield, and super potent. Same for the TK NL5?Hz. It has one pheno that has buds way bigger than a 2 liter bottle. Bigger around, and 2 feet long if theres enough light, and soil. But lets just say theres a monster pheno lurking in the genetics.

Look for anything thats got

NL5/Haze, NL5 Pacific North West Hashplant, Black Domina, Super Skunk, NL1. Anything thats got WACO in it like Americanna. Any Americanna crosses.

All of these genetics come from the 80s-90s. Many from original Super Sativa seed Club stock, Sensi Seeds, and other highly sought afteer genetics from that period. the 80s-90s was a high point for marijuana genetics. Dont let some of these get away


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Oct 15, 2020)

jasonmeds said:


> it's been a while i grow but we have our source of seed, you can be able to grow your own weed just with the help of this seed
> if you're interested in growing your order weed, it's a very good thing you can get good seed from +1(817)381-5379


Thanks comrade.


----------



## Sif1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Pothead Man said:


> I said fuck foreign seed banks...was gonna spend another $400 w/ Highlife before they scumbagged me, so I went to Oregon Elite Seeds, Seeds Here Now & Headie Gardens aka Big Shoe , at least I know I’ll get what I paid for unlike LowLife I mean Highlife Seedbank lol


Fuck Toby at Oregon Elite Seeds. Almost got me busted. International Packaging is a joke. Had the detectives rock up to an address I used. Was very lucky.


----------



## Sif1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> I can't find goldmine seeds on their site


Try Heavyweight seeds. I have their Goldmine and its awesome.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have used ILGM for their Haze pack.. and Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds for the fruity auto pack and they both made it to me during the summer.. peak Covid time. Took 4 weeks for the AMS order to arrive.. and a little over a week for the ILGM order. 

I have 2 of the Auto's and 1 of the ILGM blue haze photo periods growing now. Still seedlings.


----------



## quazyqual (Oct 22, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> I love growing marijuana ILGM. Great seeds and genetics. I have their Bruce Banner and Gold leaf, Both are impressive.


I recently ordered those, have never tried ILGM, can you offer further thoughts?


----------



## Sif1 (Oct 22, 2020)

quazyqual said:


> I recently ordered those, have never tried ILGM, can you offer further thoughts?


Not really. The genetics are good. Everything from ILGM has been what they said. The postage is crap. had two lots found at the border.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 9, 2020)

quazyqual said:


> I recently ordered those, have never tried ILGM, can you offer further thoughts?


I ran a few of their Jack Herer last winter. It wasn't the strongest weed but it was super smooth, had a great cola smell (like Pepsi), and a nice creep to it. Great for rollin J's. The only complaint I would have is that they were slow finishers and weeks past the breeder estimate.

Which is not uncommon, to take longer, but usually only a week or so these were maybe three plus.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

If anyone wants REAL HAZE go to Todd McCormick. Hes got the shit straight from Mel Frank, who got it from skunkman in the 80s. Ive seen photos of it from a guy here on the forum. I think he said he had 4 phenos... 1 he used to make seeds.... Its no bullshit. Outside it aint done until December. Some may go until January. Some in Mid-Late November are the earliest.

I just ordered some gear from Connoisseur Genetics in UK, and got my order in 5 days after he sent it. My letter was slow to get there from USA, but it was exceptionally quick getting back to me. It was in Chicago customs on Friday, and at my door in a state/town 350 miles away today. 3 days. 5 days from UK. Ive been buying since the early 80s, and it doesnt get any faster than that. like I said though, it took 10 days for my letter to get there. I really didit worry though. Expect slow times. If its earlier good deal.
I also seal the shit out of the letter with clear tape. Only way it doesnt make it is if someone steals it, or its lost. No way its opening. I also didnt send tracking. Never have. Probably best to. Connoisseur uses tracking/and you have to sign.

Connoisseur, and McCormick are some of the best youll find for Haze, and Haze Hybrids.

Swiss Thai Nevils Haze x Chem91BX2 x OG Kush. Male is OG Kush Dominant


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 9, 2020)

quazyqual said:


> I recently ordered those, have never tried ILGM, can you offer further thoughts?


Here's an update on the ILGM blue haze. In week 4 now. Throwing 13 bladed leaves.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 10, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Here's an update on the ILGM blue haze. In week 4 now. Throwing 13 bladed leaves. View attachment 4738516View attachment 4738517View attachment 4738518


4 weeks?, that’s a nice lookin plant


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 10, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> 4 weeks?, that’s a nice lookin plant


Thanks. Yes, they sprouted on 10/7.


----------



## MrR. (Nov 10, 2020)

kinda sucks this is labelled Marijuana seeds when marijuana is a name given by the government 

Cannabis is the real name most people know this but still kind off on a site like this .


----------



## MrR. (Nov 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Same thing happened to me they claim they lost my money.
I dont think its intentional but they sounded really clueless on the phone... prob high on there own supply during work hours lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 10, 2020)

MrR. said:


> kinda sucks this is labelled Marijuana seeds when marijuana is a name given by the government
> 
> Cannabis is the real name most people know this but still kind off on a site like this .


I call it weed

edit: Welcome to RIU


----------



## MrR. (Nov 10, 2020)

Herb & Suds said:


> I call it weed
> 
> edit: Welcome to RIU


 I just hate that word Marijuana lol.... weed is fine haha and thanks!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 10, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> 4 weeks?, that’s a nice lookin plant


I don’t think I have ever seen plants that big that early. I don’t know what you’re doing but I don’t think you should deviate from that plan.


----------



## backinthegrow (Dec 15, 2020)

Sif1 said:


> I understand what you are saying about ILGM. Robert is Dutch..lol.. Great genetics though.
> 
> Its a prick for me ordering overseas also, Most now don't take CC's.
> 
> ...


Not convenient for everyone, but BTC works with ILGM.


----------



## backinthegrow (Dec 16, 2020)

I just got notification that my ILGM order has shipped. Hope all goes well.


----------



## beercan (Dec 16, 2020)

backinthegrow said:


> I just got notification that my ILGM order has shipped. Hope all goes well.


Keep us posted bud, im curious also


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes and now TheGeneticistDepot.com is on the Fuck my ass list they just got me for 150 on a 2for 1 bogo on Compounds gentics gear and what really suvks that was my money to get at least 1 legit pack but since he had this big promo 2for 1 sitewide I fell hook line and sinker. Do not buy from this scammer I've emailed several times after 3 days with no attempt to return my emails and I would have normally been emailed back atleast 3x by any other bank by now this guys a real Scumbag. tell Everyone


----------



## Fatleg77 (Dec 29, 2020)

Seedsman for the win


----------



## Shastafarian (Dec 29, 2020)

Fatleg77 said:


> Seedsman for the win


What you think about Dr. chronic for overseas ? I know they beennaround for a long time I made an order recently 2 days ago for cash I sent 2 emails was waiting to see an em ail back haven't had one return so I'm sketched now to send my cash but Idk what do u think? Its some hard to gets is the only reason I'm going overseas and they are the last bank that has what Im after so thats the only reason for me going there otherwise I'd go to the US banks they had them but now there all sold out so lol I'm stuck with them if I wanna get these particular beans. ?


----------



## backinthegrow (Dec 29, 2020)

beercan said:


> Keep us posted bud, im curious also


Arrived safe and sound. Took about 2 weeks.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 29, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Here's an update on the ILGM blue haze. In week 4 now. Throwing 13 bladed leaves. View attachment 4738517


I've been scoping out ILSM just to give them a shot but if this is what 4 weeks looks like I'm in! Actually I think there may be a typo involved but I'll assume it's the gospel until Hydro says otherwise.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Dec 30, 2020)

Shastafarian said:


> What you think about Dr. chronic for overseas ? I know they beennaround for a long time I made an order recently 2 days ago for cash I sent 2 emails was waiting to see an em ail back haven't had one return so I'm sketched now to send my cash but Idk what do u think? Its some hard to gets is the only reason I'm going overseas and they are the last bank that has what Im after so thats the only reason for me going there otherwise I'd go to the US banks they had them but now there all sold out so lol I'm stuck with them if I wanna get these particular beans. ?


I haven't ever heard of them? Never send cash in the mail imo


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 30, 2020)

Rottedroots said:


> I've been scoping out ILSM just to give them a shot but if this is what 4 weeks looks like I'm in! Actually I think there may be a typo involved but I'll assume it's the gospel until Hydro says otherwise.


Yes that was the 4 week veg mark.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice job Hydro. Your killing it!


----------



## Sif1 (Jan 5, 2021)

Just an update. Everything from Chosenseeds has been excellent. Will post some pics next few days. I haven't flowered them yet as I'm waiting for the genetics and climatise to southern hemisphere conditions. In the past, I have imported and tried to flower too early ending with fluffy buds. I gave the plants to a mate and then returned them about 12months later, and they went great. In fact, Barney's Farm Critical Kush is still rocking.


----------



## Datcoldboi (Jan 5, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> 4 weeks?, that’s a nice lookin plant


Blues fan huh? Thats my hometown!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 5, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Blues fan huh? Thats my hometown!


Yep, usually this time of year hockey keeps me sane. Soon come!


----------



## tardis (Jan 8, 2021)

MrR. said:


> Same thing happened to me they claim they lost my money.
> I dont think its intentional but they sounded really clueless on the phone... prob high on there own supply during work hours lol


I would recommend www.dankrealmseedbank.com. They are legit and carry 2 companies both out of Hawaii, Aloha Island Genetics and Sticky FIngers. If you are looking for something outside of the norm but with strong genetics i'd go there. My next grow is going to be the Lemongum I believe. Don't take my word for it, check em out and see.


----------



## Nomodispo (Feb 3, 2021)

Crop King?


----------



## Datcoldboi (Feb 3, 2021)

Nomodispo said:


> Crop King?


2 Mephisto genetics the 2 big frosty ones, Toofless Alien & Hubbabubbasmelloscope. & the short bushy one is a Seedsman Green Crack


----------



## Datcoldboi (Feb 3, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> 2 Mephisto genetics the 2 big frosty ones, Toofless Alien & Hubbabubbasmelloscope. & the short bushy one is a Seedsman Green Crack


Oops wrong post lol


----------



## Nomodispo (Feb 3, 2021)

Got white widow from crop kings veg and flower both looked great big buds etc...just no skunky bud smells thought I dried correctly on only week week 2 in jars??


----------



## Datcoldboi (Feb 3, 2021)

Nomodispo said:


> Got white widow from crop kings veg and flower both looked great big buds etc...just no skunky bud smells thought I dried correctly on only week week 2 in jars??


Havent tried Crop King, but my Mephisto have been extremely smelly & frosty since like week 1 of flowering


----------



## Nomodispo (Feb 3, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Havent tried Crop King, but my Mephisto have been extremely smelly & frosty since like week 1 of flowering


Good to know thanks


----------



## ThEJoKer24 (Feb 10, 2021)

Herbies still around?


----------



## MR. Grow's (Feb 18, 2021)

*
MR. Grow's
New Member*
Yesterday at 10:36 PM

Edit bookmark
#70
first off i would like to start off with a shout out to all the cannabis cultivation community. Now has any of you guys ran any growers choice genetics. as soon as this winter storm moves the hell out of texas i will be running a batch of critical purple auto and some OG Kush photo hoping for some strong pheno s for preserving and breeding with my skunk kush

Reply
Report Edit Delete


----------



## kmclean562 (Feb 20, 2021)

_____GAME_____ said:


> Yoo what up that Nirvana sait is cool i work 2econd year with them they have a lot to offer.
> )and they're staelth delivery is very good idea


what exactly is stealth shipping? I really want to order from them but Im afraid they put labels on the outside of their packages of seeds.. if they do fedex philippines opens everything. If there is anything related to cannabis it's all over but the crying.


----------



## timmah1979 (Mar 12, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yep, usually this time of year hockey keeps me sane. Soon come!


LGB!!!


----------



## T-Rev (Mar 29, 2021)

Please add Pacific Seed Bank to your list of scam seed companies!


----------



## Rum Nugginz (May 4, 2021)

I didn't read the entire thread, I am just jumping in here because I am looking for some seeds that don't take a month to arrive. Are there any legit companies located in the U.S. with fairly quick, guaranteed shipping ? I normally use Seedsman or Herbies (both of which are 100% legit) but are a gamble with overseas mail. Thanks!


----------



## beercan (May 4, 2021)

Jbc, great lakes genetics, cannarado, greenpoint


----------



## jimihendrix1 (May 4, 2021)

Swami Organic Seeds
AKBeanBrains
DC Seed Exchange
JamesBeanCompany


----------



## Rum Nugginz (May 4, 2021)

I will check them out, thanks!


----------



## Diesel0889 (May 4, 2021)

I'll add inkognyto genetics to the list solid genetics at a good price! Been very fond of his work last couple years. Ordered least 70 packs and all arrived quick. Solid chem, og lines and some others. Very reccomended..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 4, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> LGB!!!


hitting a good stride finally!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 4, 2021)

I just ordered and paid for some Ethos seeds from North Atlantic Seed Company today. I'll let you know how long they take to arrive!

Also: NASC is having several bonus sales. I got a two-fer! 10% off (since I ordered 4 packs but if you give them your email they also give you a promo code for 10% off if you don't want to buy 4 packs) and 1 pack of regular pre-release strains per pack ordered! I think I may get 20 to 25 bonus seeds which would bring the total cost down to $7.20 per seed! Only ordered 20!

Ordered:
Ethos Cookies RBX1
Mandarin Cookies V2
Crescendo RBX1
10th Planet R1


----------



## Rum Nugginz (May 5, 2021)

I went to one of those sites that were suggested and my internet security detected and blocked a javascript virus on that site, I don't remember which one it was cuz I got right out of it once it was detected, just a heads up!


----------



## nobighurry (May 6, 2021)

Rum Nugginz said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, I am just jumping in here because I am looking for some seeds that don't take a month to arrive. Are there any legit companies located in the U.S. with fairly quick, guaranteed shipping ? I normally use Seedsman or Herbies (both of which are 100% legit) but are a gamble with overseas mail. Thanks!


Greenpoint beans in a week great stable genitics, ,


----------



## nobighurry (May 6, 2021)

Also Essos seeds, orange berry smoothie is nice in USA very fast shipping


----------



## Rum Nugginz (May 6, 2021)

Do those Old World Blueberry x Flo mixes from JBC come in the original breeders packs? Also how are they? Anyone growing any at the moment?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 7, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> I just ordered and paid for some Ethos seeds from North Atlantic Seed Company today. I'll let you know how long they take to arrive!
> 
> Also: NASC is having several bonus sales. I got a two-fer! 10% off (since I ordered 4 packs but if you give them your email they also give you a promo code for 10% off if you don't want to buy 4 packs) and 1 pack of regular pre-release strains per pack ordered! I think I may get 20 to 25 bonus seeds which would bring the total cost down to $7.20 per seed! Only ordered 20!
> 
> ...


Update!

Seeds just arrived from Maine to Arizona in 3 days USPS! I ordered 20 and got 45! 20 are reg m/f and the other 5 are all fem but I don't know the genetics or breeder; there are 4 seeds of Original Skunk #1 and 1 seed is Purple Punch! Excited about them ALL!!


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 13, 2021)

Rum Nugginz said:


> I didn't read the entire thread, I am just jumping in here because I am looking for some seeds that don't take a month to arrive. Are there any legit companies located in the U.S. with fairly quick, guaranteed shipping ? I normally use Seedsman or Herbies (both of which are 100% legit) but are a gamble with overseas mail. Thanks!


There’s a lot. 
Seedsherenow
Neptuneseedbank
Supremeseedbank
Radogear
Heavily connected seedbank
Truenorthseedbank
Second city genetics 

I mean I can list them all day. There’s alot


----------



## Datcoldboi (May 13, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Update!
> 
> Seeds just arrived from Maine to Arizona in 3 days USPS! I ordered 20 and got 45! 20 are reg m/f and the other 5 are all fem but I don't know the genetics or breeder; there are 4 seeds of Original Skunk #1 and 1 seed is Purple Punch! Excited about them ALL!!
> View attachment 4896556


Ethos is a decent & well-known breeder. I have some of there seeds also. Haven’t popped any yet though. Get to growing. We wanna know what’s going in the dirt first


----------



## Kindbud421 (May 13, 2021)

I ordered 8 3pks from Linda seeds on 5/4/21 and the order arrived from spain on 5/7/21. I live in north eastern US was shipped in plain brown bubble envelope. Seeds were wrapped in a Linda seeds t-shirt and included a pack of Barney’s farm rolling papers and a 4pk of OSS auto destroyer seeds. Very impressed with speed of shipping! We’ll find out how they grow in a few weeks!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 13, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> Ethos is a decent & well-known breeder. I have some of there seeds also. Haven’t popped any yet though. Get to growing. We wanna know what’s going in the dirt first


The Vineyard has two that have popped and been put in rooting cubes. One of two of Lemon Diesel has also popped and been moved from the paper towel as well. M/F seeds though so we will see!

Femmed Ethos is about 70 days away from getting popped, or as soon as my current DWC is done! I'll likely be dropping two Mandaran Cookies and two Crescendo's but part of me really wants to do one of each!


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 13, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> The Vineyard has two that have popped and been put in rooting cubes. One of two of Lemon Diesel has also popped and been moved from the paper towel as well. M/F seeds though so we will see!
> 
> Femmed Ethos is about 70 days away from getting popped, or as soon as my current DWC is done! I'll likely be dropping two Mandaran Cookies and two Crescendo's but part of me really wants to do one of each!View attachment 4900126


Domes are for clones
Remove the covers of the root cubes , please 
Moisture is to high


----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 13, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Domes are for clones
> Remove the covers of the root cubes , please
> Moisture is to high


Always room for growth! And puns! Lol

Done!! Thanks for the tip especially in the form a memorable phrase!


----------



## shattascam (May 14, 2021)

Gonna order some purple trainwreck seeds I think. I'm in NY. If they confiscated it's whatevs, if homeland security shows up at my door as some have claimed they do for the serious matter of national security of cannabis seed possession, I will have my car running in my driveway as getaway so I can have a Jason Bourne car chase and something to write about on here besides politics or questions that have been asked approximately 1,000 times.


----------



## TwitchVee (Aug 21, 2021)

ILGM has good genetics and the world's worst customer service. They will ban you as a customer for a 3 star review


----------



## TwitchVee (Aug 21, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> I ordered 8 3pks from Linda seeds on 5/4/21 and the order arrived from spain on 5/7/21. I live in north eastern US was shipped in plain brown bubble envelope. Seeds were wrapped in a Linda seeds t-shirt and included a pack of Barney’s farm rolling papers and a 4pk of OSS auto destroyer seeds. Very impressed with speed of shipping! We’ll find out how they grow in a few weeks!View attachment 4900030


Curious how this bank worked out and potency of genetics


----------



## beercan (Aug 21, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> I ordered 8 3pks from Linda seeds on 5/4/21 and the order arrived from spain on 5/7/21. I live in north eastern US was shipped in plain brown bubble envelope. Seeds were wrapped in a Linda seeds t-shirt and included a pack of Barney’s farm rolling papers and a 4pk of OSS auto destroyer seeds. Very impressed with speed of shipping! We’ll find out how they grow in a few weeks!View attachment 4900030


Dang that is fast shipping from spain


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Aug 21, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> Curious how this bank worked out and potency of genetics


I would like to hear more as well, Linda Seeds has a nice selection. I normally use Seedsman but lately there are certain strains that are not available for shipping to the U.S.. I really like and trust Seedsman but I am looking for another alternative for certain strains.


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 21, 2021)

shattascam said:


> Gonna order some purple trainwreck seeds I think. I'm in NY. If they confiscated it's whatevs, if homeland security shows up at my door as some have claimed they do for the serious matter of national security of cannabis seed possession, I will have my car running in my driveway as getaway so I can have a Jason Bourne car chase and something to write about on here besides politics or questions that have been asked approximately 1,000 times.


I had a shipment grabbed by customs, I received the outer env. with green U S Customs tape on it.


----------



## beercan (Aug 22, 2021)

Rum Nugginz said:


> I would like to hear more as well, Linda Seeds has a nice selection. I normally use Seedsman but lately there are certain strains that are not available for shipping to the U.S.. I really like and trust Seedsman but I am looking for another alternative for certain strains.


Same here


----------



## Kindbud421 (Aug 22, 2021)

Just harvested a Gelato #33 from Linda seeds 2 weeks ago. One week in jar tester taken and the sweet flavor is there. Needs more time obviously but it was tasty! And the feel is great. For an indica dominant it has a sativa heady feel first but settles into a comfortable body relax. Will let you know on others soon as I took down Linda seeds nyc diesel, fat blueberry, and amnesia lemon. It’ll be about a month before the banana punch is ready for harvest.


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Aug 25, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I had a shipment grabbed by customs, I received the outer env. with green U S Customs tape on it.


It really pays off to insure your seeds. I had a shipment help up by customs for about a month and Seedsman replaced the entire order free of charge, granted I did have to wait the proper amount of time before contacting them, (I think it was 25 business days) but they re-sent the entire order, freebies and all, no questions asked because they were insured. I received the replacement order within 1 week and about a week and a half later, customs released the the original order and I ended up with double, it was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## green punk (Sep 3, 2021)

oldman60 said:


> I had a shipment grabbed by customs, I received the outer env. with green U S Customs tape on it.


How long had the order sat at Ics before you got green tape envelope?


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 3, 2021)

green punk said:


> How long had the order sat at Ics before you got green tape envelope?


If you look at your tracking and it says your package is at Chicago ISC, good luck, you might be in for the long haul. I lost my very first international seed order to Chicago ISC earlier this year, dozens of orders made it with no issues, but this one sat at Chicago ISC for 2 months. I always pick the insured option when ordering from Attitude, so they looked into my situation and were happy to resend the package, which I got ten days later. Never heard from Chicago ISC regarding my first package, some choad over there is probably smoking my plants right now. They are notorious for "losing" any kind of package.


----------



## TwitchVee (Sep 8, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> If you look at your tracking and it says your package is at Chicago ISC, good luck, you might be in for the long haul. I lost my very first international seed order to Chicago ISC earlier this year, dozens of orders made it with no issues, but this one sat at Chicago ISC for 2 months. I always pick the insured option when ordering from Attitude, so they looked into my situation and were happy to resend the package, which I got ten days later. Never heard from Chicago ISC regarding my first package, some choad over there is probably smoking my plants right now. They are notorious for "losing" any kind of package.


they have a LOT better chance of getting through at the NY station than chicago, chicago has been catching them all


----------



## GroBud (Oct 31, 2021)

I've been using Pacific seed bank for 4 years. I'm 2 states over but seeds normally arrive within 2 weeks. Hit and miss on good genetics but for the price I have no complaints.


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 31, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> they have a LOT better chance of getting through at the NY station than chicago, chicago has been catching them all


Chicago has been catching them all for a decade lol


----------



## Datcoldboi (Oct 31, 2021)

If anyone needs help obtaining good quality genetics at affordable prices & outstanding customer service check out https://multiversebeans.com


----------



## GroBud (Oct 31, 2021)

Datcoldboi said:


> If anyone needs help obtaining good quality genetics at affordable prices & outstanding customer service check out https://multiversebeans.com


Those plants on your main page look like shit also look to be going through light intensity issues. Thin fingers and drooping. Also wtf does this mean

Roughly 33% of your purchased female beans turn into female freebies.

Regular beans are roughly 16.5% worth of freebies.

Barney's farm gonna kick yo ass


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Chicago has been catching them all for a decade lol


no they haven't, ive gotten through a lot until recently


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 2, 2021)

TwitchVee said:


> no they haven't, ive gotten through a lot until recently


I had 4 resends for one order from attitude until it finally went through ny but that was like 2013. Between attitude, Herbie's and ssc I probably had 10-15 resends back in the day


----------



## TwitchVee (Nov 2, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> I had 4 resends for one order from attitude until it finally went through ny but that was like 2013. Between attitude, Herbie's and ssc I probably had 10-15 resends back in the day


yeah, I had probably 6 orders in a row from attitude nabbed or short and I won't deal with them again. Better off with USA genetics.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

Ordered Skywalker OG, Bruce Banner, and Black Window from I  growing marijuana, Hero Mix Pack. Only of 5 of each all feminized. They were pricey but highly rated in general Seed bank reviews and I was looking for a Seed bank in the USA. I will update status as it changes.

Their strain details.

Bruce Banner 40/60 Indica/Sativa up to 25% THC
Skywalker OG 80/20 Indica/Sativa up to 26% THC
Black Window 50/50 Indica/Sativa up to 25% THC


----------



## CikaBika (Nov 17, 2021)

Buyng seeds from ILGm is like buying ps5 for hacking ...


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Don’t know if it’s been added but I had really good luck in the past with Seedsman. I would suggest getting the insurance btw. Unfortunately they just recently updated their website and it’s kind of a hassle compared to how it was. They usually have Black Friday deals too


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

caveson said:


> Is it safe to order seeds online?






I read up on this a few years back because I was super paranoid. Turns out that nobody has ever got busted for buying seeds through the mail. Worst that happens is they confiscate your seeds and send you a letter telling you why. I ordered twice from overseas a place called Seedsman and they were great. They have insurance and will even ship your stuff hidden in some Christmas candles or some bullshit if you pay a little more. The only thing is it’s not really worth it unless you buy like $80 worth because of the shipping. But yeah man no worries


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Nov 18, 2021)

I like North Atlantic Seed Company. Always get freebies, they have reasonable prices for the industry and I always get my package cross country sooner than the ETA suggest every time! Takes 4-5 days to get from East coast to West once ordered!


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 23, 2021)

North Atlantic should be on the list for reputable. Lightning fast shipping and you often get more for free than what you paid for… those folks are awesome.

Treestars should be on the fuck off list. They tried their best to steal a bill off me for over three weeks but I refused to let it happen. Finally sent my shit. Many people on IG messaged me and said “you’re getting the run around too” basically. Bet they got quite a few first time buyers.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> North Atlantic should be on the list for reputable. Lightning fast shipping and you often get more for free than what you paid for… those folks are awesome.
> 
> Treestars should be on the fuck off list. They tried their best to steal a bill off me for over three weeks but I refused to let it happen. Finally sent my shit. Many people on IG messaged me and said “you’re getting the run around too” basically. Bet they got quite a few first time buyers.


I have also had excellent service from Maine clone company/North Atlantic every order has come in breeders packs and in less than 2-weeks across the country


----------



## con1ey (Dec 11, 2021)

Pacific Seed Bank is taking care of me. Ordered a 3 pack of feminized Blue Cookies (Amsterdam Seed Company) where 2 of the 3 where duds. Pacific Seed Bank is sending me a free 3 pack because of their 90% germination garantee. Shipping is only $10 and they sell seeds for $10 each. $30 for 3.


----------



## Ilovecbd (Dec 14, 2021)

I recommend http://seed-city.com has real runtz seeds for sale.


----------



## resinhead (Dec 14, 2021)

Ilovecbd said:


> I recommend http://seed-city.com has real runtz seeds for sale.


Sketchy


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 19, 2021)

Anybody know where I can get some pineapple/pineapple og seeds? 

This strain was a part of the best summer of my life and I would love to grow her


----------



## con1ey (Dec 19, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> Anybody know where I can get some pineapple/pineapple og seeds?
> 
> This strain was a part of the best summer of my life and I would love to grow her











Pineapple Feminized Marijuana Seeds


In need of a vacation? Pineapple marijuana seeds can send you on a cerebral getaway with heightened happiness, creativity, and energy. As your mind begins to soar, your body will experience relaxation and pain relief.




www.pacificseedbank.com





I found some feminized Pineapple on Pacific Seed Bank. Scroll down to the bottom of any page and you will see a list of all thier strains.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 19, 2021)

con1ey said:


> Pineapple Feminized Marijuana Seeds
> 
> 
> In need of a vacation? Pineapple marijuana seeds can send you on a cerebral getaway with heightened happiness, creativity, and energy. As your mind begins to soar, your body will experience relaxation and pain relief.
> ...


Youre the fucking man!


----------



## potpimp (Dec 31, 2021)

con1ey said:


> Pineapple Feminized Marijuana Seeds
> 
> 
> In need of a vacation? Pineapple marijuana seeds can send you on a cerebral getaway with heightened happiness, creativity, and energy. As your mind begins to soar, your body will experience relaxation and pain relief.
> ...


I've got some of PSB's beans I'll be running late winter or early spring. I hope I'm not disappointed; I relied on their reviews.


----------



## Yeetermeister (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey yall, idk if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know any places to buy good, cheap, genetics? I'm looking for a company that does something similar to copycat genetics, but offers seeds at cheap prices unlike the aforementioned clown fiesta.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeetermeister said:


> Hey yall, idk if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know any places to buy good, cheap, genetics? I'm looking for a company that does something similar to copycat genetics, but offers seeds at cheap prices unlike the aforementioned clown fiesta.


ILGM, Seedsman


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 17, 2022)

*Canabisseeds.com *is a sleazebag. He sent me my seeds, although advertised a free pack, which he never sent. Didn't call back when left a message. Stupid strategy, I was going to order more.

*CanadianHempCo *charged me a hell for some, what were advertised, as elite seeds. Clockwork Orange, Snowcap, Vietnamese Black, and Albert Walker, I spent over 500$. All seeds arrived, included many extra seeds (Approx 25 per order). I then read many reviews of people claiming the strains are false, and yes, perhaps even hemp seed. I noticed all seeds looked the same. Hmmm. I contacted them about it. They refused to reply. I need to grow more of what I ordered for a better opinion... but...* CanadianHempCo* is now shut down.

On a lighter note... *RealGorillaSeeds* handles their business with integrity. I have ordered many times from their affiliate *Seedbay* & *Seed Boutique*, this time around my money apparently never made it. 50$ bill in an envelope, I could only guess how. They sent out my order anyhow, props to them for doing the right thing.

*Pacific Seed Bank *has come through on my orders close to 10 times. Nice you can order 3 packs. Have heard their stuff might not be legit, due to made up breeder names. I haven't grown anything of theirs yet.

*Seed City* is an interesting seller, you can order as few as one seed from them. I have ordered 5+ times and they are certainly legit, reputable and on point. Always free seeds.

*Seedsman *,* HempDepot.ca *,* Linda Seeds* and *Pev Grow* have also come through. *Mr Nice Seed Auctions *shipped to my door. *BC Bud Depot* worked for me. I think twice.

*Old-school Breeder's Association* is solid. *Underground Seeds Collective* has great heirlooms at decent prices and is legit. *Kwik Seeds/The Real Seed Company* is on point, I have ordered from them 5+ times and have always received great freebies and customer care - they went as far as sending me free seeds in exchange for a strain they were hearing didn't have great germ rates from other customers. *SeedHeaven* is another great supplier of heirlooms. I've ordered from the *Landrace Team*, they're also legit. *Colorado Sativas* is a gem for landraces and sativas.

*Great Lakes Genetics*, *JBC Seeds*, *Nukehead Seeds *and *Premium Seed Market* are newer US seed sellers that so far have come through for me...

*AK Bean Brains *I have dealt with personally, as well as *Shoreline Genetics*, both of which gave me great deals.

I have ordered perhaps 40-50 times over the years from various banks and breeders via the net and only once can I remember not getting what I purchased, and it was due to all sorts of factors. That, for me, says a lot. The system works.


----------



## potpimp (Jan 18, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> *Canabisseeds.com *is a sleazebag. He sent me my seeds, although advertised a free pack, which he never sent. Didn't call back when left a message. Stupid strategy, I was going to order more.
> 
> *CanadianHempCo *charged me a hell for some, what were advertised, as elite seeds. Clockwork Orange, Snowcap, Vietnamese Black, and Albert Walker, I spent over 500$. All seeds arrived, included many extra seeds (Approx 25 per order). I then read many reviews of people claiming the strains are false, and yes, perhaps even hemp seed. I noticed all seeds looked the same. Hmmm. I contacted them about it. They refused to reply. I need to grow more of what I ordered for a better opinion... but...* CanadianHempCo* is now shut down.
> 
> ...


This should be a sticky! Obviously a lot of time and love went into providing this list; thank you for that.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 10, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> *Canabisseeds.com *is a sleazebag. He sent me my seeds, although advertised a free pack, which he never sent. Didn't call back when left a message. Stupid strategy, I was going to order more.
> 
> *CanadianHempCo *charged me a hell for some, what were advertised, as elite seeds. Clockwork Orange, Snowcap, Vietnamese Black, and Albert Walker, I spent over 500$. All seeds arrived, included many extra seeds (Approx 25 per order). I then read many reviews of people claiming the strains are false, and yes, perhaps even hemp seed. I noticed all seeds looked the same. Hmmm. I contacted them about it. They refused to reply. I need to grow more of what I ordered for a better opinion... but...* CanadianHempCo* is now shut down.
> 
> ...


+1 for Seed City, AK Bean Brains, Mr Nice and The Real Seed Company if you're in Australia! Had recent orders arrive from them too.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 17, 2022)

I don’t have time to look through all 106 *approx* pages, so I’ll ask .

I noticed that seeds from MSNL are much cheaper than others. In reviews they are mentioned as being as one of the best overall. The comments say the seeds arrive quickly, however I can’t tell if they are in the customers are in the US or Europe (I can tell one is in Europe, and so is the company) …which brings me to my question:

Does anyone know how long; or, or does it take a long time to get seeds from MSNL to get to the USA? And, while I’m at it, does anyone have experience with their quality or service?

thanks.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 17, 2022)

Susanne said:


> I don’t have time to look through all 106 *approx* pages, so I’ll ask .
> 
> I noticed that seeds from MSNL are much cheaper than others. In reviews they are mentioned as being as one of the best overall. The comments say the seeds arrive quickly, however I can’t tell if they are in the customers are in the US or Europe (I can tell one is in Europe, and so is the company) …which brings me to my question:
> 
> ...


You'd be better off ordering from a reputable US bank if you're in the states. Faster shipping, no customs hassle.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> You'd be better off ordering from a reputable US bank if you're in the states. Faster shipping, no customs hassle.


That’s what I was saying, actually. I just couldn’t tell where those were located.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 18, 2022)

Susanne said:


> That’s what I was saying, actually. I just couldn’t tell where those were located.


Finally figured out where they put their addresses. My brain has been absent since I had COVID in January (good excuse anyway ), and I didn’t think to look at the bottom of the pages…where they all are….duh!


----------



## Tracker (Feb 18, 2022)

So far, I've received everything I ordered (usually plus freebies) from the following. Fortunately, I've never been ripped off with delivery.

sanniesshop.com
seedsupreme.com
seedsman.com
greatlakesgenetics.com
sungrowngenetics.net

On IG
@heartandsoilproject
@covertgenetics
@masonic_smoker3.0 masonicseeds.co
@sinisterseedsinc
@dynastyseedco2 dynastyseedco.com
@greenreaperseed
@mackymotaseeds
@lineworksgenetics

On the beanbasement from Capulator and in the verified breeders section SelectGenetics.

Only negative experience was AMS amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com. I received everything, but worst germ rate<50%


----------



## blindmannzz (Feb 19, 2022)

I have had great experience with Seedbank.com
Selection is good (I think) everything so far as grown on 4 th order. And it shows up. 
the return envelope mail I g address is cali. But not sure where it’s originating from


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2022)

I ended up ordering from ILGM again. This will be the 6th year, and most seeds have popped. Even those that popped, but didn’t grow after they were put in the soil were replaced with no problem from them. They’ve treated me well.

They _*are *_more expensive than many others, however the shipping is free. I looked and compared for days before I thought about that. Turns out the ‘’cheap” ones got about as expensive (or higher) with the shipping added in. Also, ILGM is in California, so I know (from experience too) that they will arrive within less than 2 weeks *I better watch out…Murphy is always behind my shoulders waiting for me to say something like that….and ‘his’ law kicks in almost every time …*. I also know I can depend on them.

I had been looking forward to trying out Seedsman, however they’re out of Critical (Mass), and that’s the main one I want to try again this year. I loved the fact that the sugar leaves have trichs on them, whereas my previous favorites were just shiny as heck. These are real sugary. The branches get pretty heavy, and sometimes droop, but it’s worth it. Last year I had a problem with all the strains flowering early, so nothing grew as it should have….ended up with one-pointed leaves instead of 5+, and buds all the way up; very small plants & small yields. Several didn’t make it at all due to that. It was awful. So, I’d like to try a ‘regular’ year with them (hopefully). Anyway, I couldn’t order from them due to this…..maybe next year…but, again, they do have shipping charges…

we‘ll see.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 20, 2022)

Susanne said:


> I ended up ordering from ILGM again. This will be the 6th year, and most seeds have popped. Even those that popped, but didn’t grow after they were put in the soil were replaced with no problem from them. They’ve treated me well.
> 
> They _*are *_more expensive than many others, however the shipping is free. I looked and compared for days before I thought about that. Turns out the ‘’cheap” ones got about as expensive (or higher) with the shipping added in. Also, ILGM is in California, so I know (from experience too) that they will arrive within less than 2 weeks *I better watch out…Murphy is always behind my shoulders waiting for me to say something like that….and ‘his’ law kicks in almost every time …*. I also know I can depend on them.
> 
> ...


I just placed a big order yesterday with Expert Seeds and everything right now is B1G1 at the moment. Plus a good chuck of the time the 3 packs come with +2 seeds and +3 seeds on the 5 packs. This is my first order directly from their site and the shipping was free and so is the tracking (might of reached a certain purchase criteria on that) Im usually stuck paying $20 for shipping to Canada and something like $10-20 for the (sometimes) mandatory stealth shipping. So that was great seeing and will hopefully be getting my confirmation email tomorrow (seem to be closed on weekend) Other sites I have had no issues with Seedsman.com, TrueNorthSeedBank.com, DutchPassion, Cannapot and The Vault. Here is what I ordered yesterday, and I bought all feminized seeds


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 20, 2022)

Looking to run some more 'classic' style/Fem/Sativa heavy stuff... Pacific seems to have all that stuff (Durban, Super Lemon Haze, etc., but I'm a bit leery given the reviews and/or that they don't share breeder info. Any thoughts on if it's worth a try, or if there's someone else who has such things? Would prefer a bank/breeder/dealer that's US based. Autos need not apply.


----------



## Tracker (Feb 20, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> Looking to run some more 'classic' style/Fem/Sativa heavy stuff... Pacific seems to have all that stuff (Durban, Super Lemon Haze, etc., but I'm a bit leery given the reviews and/or that they don't share breeder info. Any thoughts on if it's worth a try, or if there's someone else who has such things? Would prefer a bank/breeder/dealer that's US based. Autos need not apply.


@heartandsoilproject on IG has reasonable prices on stuff. He has some landrace stuff he crosses onto other things, so not like landrace IBL, but check his Mozambique line. It's got crosses with Mozambique heirloom onto other landrace sativas. He's always come through on my orders. I have his Casava Connection = Malawi (Tropical Cut) x Mozambique Heirloom

Also, when I ordered from seedsupreme.com the package made it to me in less than a week, return address in CA.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 20, 2022)

Tracker said:


> @heartandsoilproject on IG has reasonable prices on stuff. He has some landrace stuff he crosses onto other things, so not like landrace IBL, but check his Mozambique line. It's got crosses with Mozambique heirloom onto other landrace sativas. He's always come through on my orders. I have his Casava Connection = Malawi (Tropical Cut) x Mozambique Heirloom
> 
> Also, when I ordered from seedsupreme.com the package made it to me in less than a week, return address in CA.


Cool. Thank you. A quick look at seedssupreme shows a bunch of the strains I'm interested in, etc. I'll check the heartandsoilproject front...


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 22, 2022)

Tracker said:


> @heartandsoilproject on IG has reasonable prices on stuff. He has some landrace stuff he crosses onto other things, so not like landrace IBL, but check his Mozambique line. It's got crosses with Mozambique heirloom onto other landrace sativas. He's always come through on my orders. I have his Casava Connection = Malawi (Tropical Cut) x Mozambique Heirloom
> 
> Also, when I ordered from seedsupreme.com the package made it to me in less than a week, return address in CA.


I ended up doing an order from SeedSupreme, and hedged with a few things from Pacific as well. They both had good and dodgy reviews, so hopefully at least one shipment will arrive.  I've got HeartandSoilProject as a potential for another if needed. 

Ended up with these from SS:


And these from Pacific:



Small quantities, since I'll only be running a couple at any given time, assuming they show up. Who knows how accurate the descriptions are vs. what actually shows up.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> If you look at your tracking and it says your package is at Chicago ISC, good luck, you might be in for the long haul. I lost my very first international seed order to Chicago ISC earlier this year, dozens of orders made it with no issues, but this one sat at Chicago ISC for 2 months. I always pick the insured option when ordering from Attitude, so they looked into my situation and were happy to resend the package, which I got ten days later. Never heard from Chicago ISC regarding my first package, some choad over there is probably smoking my plants right now. They are notorious for "losing" any kind of package.


No update, you think I have a chance?

Already reshipped though.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 24, 2022)

LeastExpectedGrower said:


> I ended up doing an order from SeedSupreme, and hedged with a few things from Pacific as well. They both had good and dodgy reviews, so hopefully at least one shipment will arrive.  I've got HeartandSoilProject as a potential for another if needed.
> 
> Ended up with these from SS:
> View attachment 5090049
> ...


A few of us grew out a batch of Maui Wowie from Pacific last year, 4 of us, and ended up with 3 different phenos. Mine was the darkest of the bunch and turned a nice purple color on the sugar leaves, 2 were a dark green, and one was a real light green. Lost half of mine due to tornado/storm winds, the 6 ounces I got out of the rest of the plant was OK, nothing to brag about, and all of us had a powdery mildew issue, that wouldn't go away, not very resistant compared to my other 8 plants. Out of the 4 of us, only 1 actually turned out decent, nice smell, good buzz, but he only got 7 ounces out of a big plant, buds weren't very tight, they were fluffy and airy. The one common denominator for all of them were they all had a ton of red hairs, you could roll joints of just red hairs if you wanted to. Not one that I'll run again. I have something better to run in the box in the "swamp" this year.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Feb 24, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> No update, you think I have a chance?
> View attachment 5091744
> Already reshipped though.


Shit gets “lost” in Chicago just keep an eye on it. 80% home free tho lol be patient.. that facility is like fly trap. Shot gets stuck there at times for weeks.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> A few of us grew out a batch of Maui Wowie from Pacific last year, 4 of us, and ended up with 3 different phenos. Mine was the darkest of the bunch and turned a nice purple color on the sugar leaves, 2 were a dark green, and one was a real light green. Lost half of mine due to tornado/storm winds, the 6 ounces I got out of the rest of the plant was OK, nothing to brag about, and all of us had a powdery mildew issue, that wouldn't go away, not very resistant compared to my other 8 plants. Out of the 4 of us, only 1 actually turned out decent, nice smell, good buzz, but he only got 7 ounces out of a big plant, buds weren't very tight, they were fluffy and airy. The one common denominator for all of them were they all had a ton of red hairs, you could roll joints of just red hairs if you wanted to. Not one that I'll run again. I have something better to run in the box in the "swamp" this year.



There several places that claim to have Mowie Wowie, aka Cherry bomb, but most are crosses, or not the real thing

Mr Greengenes is the originator of Mowie Wowie, and the only person he gave the original uncrossed seeds to, and gave the go ahead to release them is Swami Organic Seeds.

Reeferman seeds also used to claim to have the real deal, but was a hybrid. Beware of companies that claim they have pure Mowie Wowie.

Only way anyone but Swami could have pure Mowie, is to have bought packs from Swami, and open pollinated them for a seed line.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 25, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> There several places that claim to have Mowie Wowie, aka Cherry bomb, but most are crosses, or not the real thing
> 
> Mr Greengenes is the originator of Mowie Wowie, and the only person he gave the original uncrossed seeds to, and gave the go ahead to release them is Swami Organic Seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Pacific wasn't even close to what I had when I was stationed in Hawaii in the mid 80's. It was free, so I said what the hell, might as well grow it out.
What I wouldn't give to have some seeds from some of the bud I smoked while I was stationed there!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 25, 2022)

Heres Swamis 2022 Seed List.

It looks like he has the Cherry Bomb AKA Maui Wowie for sale.

Thank you and we wish you the best in 2022!

2017 Michoacan Mexican SOLD OUT

49’er Growlersburg Kush x Deep Chunk/Black Kandahar Afghanistan

49’er Growlersburg Kush x Greg’s NL5

49’er Growlersburg Kush x NL1

‘76 Peace Corps Guerrero SOLD OUT 

‘76 Peace Corps Panama Red SOLD OUT

‘77 Jamaican x '77 Sunset Kush

‘77 Jamaican x 60’s Lambsbread Hierloom F1 'Binghistra Bread'

‘77 Jamaican x Egyptian Sinai

‘77 Jamaican x Lake Senda Malawi

‘77 Jamaican x NL#5/Haze

‘77 Jamaican x Swaziland #6002

‘77 Jamaican x Talk of Kabul Afghanistan

‘77 Jamaican x Velvet Rush

‘77 Sunset Kush Afghanistan x Purple University Washington

‘77 Sunset Kush Afghanistan x Velvet Rush

‘77 Sunset Kush Afghanistan x Wide Leaf Mazar

‘83 Blueberry x Blue Orca/Black Kandahar

‘83 Blueberry/Velvet Rush x Velvet Rush

‘86/87 Dogbud x Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghanistan

‘86/87 Dogbud x D NL#5

‘88 G13/Hashplant x Purple Church NL5hz bx

‘88 G13/Hashplant x R2 NL2

‘91 IC Chem bx3 x (Dogbud x Blue Orca/Black Afghani)

‘91 IC Chem bx3/Blueberry x Blue Orca/Black Afghani

‘96 Pre-Internet OGkush x Blue Orca/Sinai

Aculpulco Gold x Blue Orca/Kholm Afghanistan

Aculpulco Gold x Copalita Oaxacan

Anadrab Hindu Kush x Michoacan Mexican

Andarab Hindu Kush x Point Noire Congo

BOEL Velvet Rush IBL

Balhk Afghanistan x Lake Senda Malawi

Balkh Afghanistan x Copalita Oaxacan

Balkh Afghanistan x Egyptian Sinai

Balkh Afghanistan x Oaxacan IBL

Black Colombian x (Williams Wonder/Queen Most Purple '78 Colombian)

Black Columbian x Copalita Oaxacan

‘Blue Bus’ 49N early September self populated exotic hierloom polyhybrid sativa IBL

Blue Orca Haze

Blue Orca x Bx2 Mazar/Guerrero

Blue Orca x D NL5/Outback Haze 'Blue Orca Outback Haze'

Blue Orca x Egyptian Sinai

Blue Orca x Kholm Afghanistan

Blue Orca x Malana Cream Hash Plant

Blue Orca x Red Thai

Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghani Bx1

Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghani x Blue Orca/Kholm Afghani

Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghani x Oaxacan IBL

Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghani x Vietnam Gold

Blue Orca/Black Kandahar Afghani x ‘77 Sunset Kush Afghanistan

Blue Orca/Egyptian Sinai x The One/Oaxacan

Blue Orca/Malana Cream Hashplant x Turkish Gummy

Blue Orca/Red Thai x Kerala

Blue Zebra

CBN Durban x JA Transkei

Cali Orange x banana male Oaxacan/Chocolate Thai

Cali Orange/Outback Haze x NL5

Cannabiogen Durban x Point Noire Congo

Cherry Bomb

Cherry Bomb x 60’s Lambsbread Hierloom

Cherry Bomb x Jalalabad Afghanistan

Cherry Bomb x Michoacan

Cherry Bomb x Talk of Kabul

Chimtal Afghanistan x Chocolate Thai

Chimtal Afghanistan x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

Chocolate Thai IBL SOLD OUT

Chocolate Thai x Bx2 Mazar/Guerrero

Chocolate Thai x Chimtal Afghanistan

Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Thai

Chocolate Thai x Pakistani Hash Plant/Chocolate Thai

Congo x Point Noire Congo

Crippler/Outback Haze x Cherry Bomb

D NL5 x Outback Haze

D NL5 x Purple Church NL5hz bx

Deep Chunk/Black Kandahar Afghani x NL1

(Dogbud x Blue Orca/Black Afghani) x 91 IC Chem bx3

(Dogbud x D's NL5) x (Dogbud x Blue Orca/Black Afghani

Dogbud/D's NL5 x NL2

Early Pearl x 91 IC Chem bx3

Early Pearl x NL5/Hz

(Gassy Dogbud x Blue Orca/Black Afhgani) x banana male Oaxacan/Choc Thai

Greg’s NL5 x 88 NL5/haze

Greg’s NL5 x Chocolate Thai

Greg’s NL5 x D NL5

Greg’s NL5 x Purple Church NL5hz bx

Greg’s NL5 x Talk of Kabul Afghanistan/Cherry Bomb

Grizzly x M33/R2 NL2

Haze C Church Nlhz Bx1 x 60’s Lambsbread Hierloom

Haze C Church Nlhz Bx1 x Hindu Kush Andarab Afghanistan

Hindu Kush Anadrab Afghanistan x (Mazar/PCK x Mazar Afghanistan)

Hindu Kush Andarab Afghanistan x 88 NL5/haze

Jalalabad Afghanistan x Oaxacan IBL

Kabul Afghanistan x Kerala Indian

Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb

Kholm Afghanistan x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

Kholm Afghanistan x Talk of Kabul

Laos x Mazar Afghanistan

(Lemon Skunk x Paki Chitral Kush) x Dogbud/D's NL5

Licorice Church NLhz bx1 x 60s Lambsbread Hierloom

Limited NL2 x NL1

Matanuska Thunderfuck/Sheberghan Afghani x Alaskan Thunderfuck/88 NL5hz - 'Thunderfuck Haze' SOLD OUT

Mazar Afghanistan x Talk of Kabul Afghanistan

Mazar x 76 Guerrero IBL

Mazar x Guerrero IBL

Mazar/76 Guerrero x R2 NL2

(Mazar/Guerrero x NL2) x (The One/Black Afghani x Mazar/Punto Rojo)

(Mazar/Guerrero x NL2) x Blue Orca/Egyptian Sinai

(Mazar/Guerrero x NL2) x Blue Orca/Red Thai

Mazar/Guerrero x Red Thai

(Mazar/Guerrero x Tribal African) x Mazar/Guerrero Bx2

Mazar/PCK x Mazar Afghanistan F2

(Mazar/PCK x Mazar Afghanistan) x Kali Ram Malana Hashplant

Mazar/PCK x Mazar/Oaxacan IBL

Mazar/Punto Rojo x Hindu Kush Andarab Afghanistan

NL#5 x Haze F6

NL#5 x NL#5/Haze Bx1 Indica line

NL#5 x NL#5/Haze Bx1 Sativa line

NL#5 x The Black/NL#5Haze Bx1 F2

NL#5/Haze Bx1 x Hindu Kush

NL1 x (Oaxacan x Mazar/Punto Rojo) #16

NL1 x Black Colombian #12

NL1 x Hindu Kush Andarab Afghanistan

NL1 x Kumaoni North Indian #13

NL1 x Michoacan #14

NL1 x Panama #15

NL5/Hz x Kuoamani North Indian

Nevil's Kush x Blue Orca Haze F2

Nevil's Kush/Blue Orca Haze x 91 IC Chem bx3

Nigerian Sunshine

Oaxacan IBL x Blue Orca/Kholm Afghanistan

Oaxacan IBL x Chocolate Thai

Oaxacan IBL x Mazar Afghanistan/Punto Rojo Colombian

Oaxacan IBL x R2 NL2

(Oaxacan x Mazar/Punto Rojo) x Cali Orange

Punto Rojo x Escobar Black Colombian

Punto Rojo x NL5/Hz

Purple University Washington x NL1

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan F2

R2 NL2 x Cherry Bomb

R2 NL2 x Chocolate Thai IBL

Regular Bubblegum Church NL5haze bx1 f3

‘SR-Giggity One'----------SR-71 x University Washington/Cascadian Frost

SSSC M33 x M33/R2 NL2

Swami Indica x Malana Cream Hash Plant

Swami Indica x Mazar/Guerrero Bx2

Swami Indica/Tribal African x Malana Cream Hash Plant

TC Swaziland x Jimi Africa Transkei

Talk of Kabul Afghanistan/Cherry Bomb x Mazar Afghanistan

Talk of Kabul Afghanistan/Velvet Rush x Chocolate Thai

Talk of Kabul x Cherry Bomb '79 Maui Wowie

Talk of Kabul x Malana Cream Hash Plant

Talk of Kabul x Velvet Rush (Kabul x Kabul/Highland Blue Thai)

The One x 88 G13/Hashplant

The One x 88NL5/Hz

The One x Black Colombian

The One x Blue Moon Rocks Bx2

The One x Blue Moon Rocks Bx3

The One x Blue Moon Rocks Bx4

(The One x Blue Orca/Black Afghani) x (Blue Orca/Black Afghani Bx1)

The One x California Orange

The One x D NL5

The One x Jalalabad Afghanistan

The One x Oaxacan IBL

The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

The One x Purple Church/NL5hz bx1

The One x R2 NL2

The One x Turkish Gummy

The One x Vietnam Gold

The One/Black Kandahar Afghani x Turkish Hash/Red Lebanese Hash

The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

(The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai) x NL#5/Haze Bx1

Transkei x JA Transkei

Tribal Collections Swaziland x Swaziland #6002

Turkish Gummy x Purple Church NLhz bx1

Turkish Hash/Red Lebanese Hash x NL1

University Washington/Cascadian Frost x Purple University Washington F1

University of Washington x Cascadian Frost

V Bomb x D NL5/Outback Haze

‘V Bong’ VBomb x Vietnam Gold

Velvet Rush X Highland Green Thai

Velvet Rush X Talk of Kabul (Kabul/Highland Blue Thai X Kabul)

Velvet Rush x Black Columbian

Velvet Rush x Blue Orca/Red Thai

(Velvet Rush x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai) x Black Colombian

‘Vietnam Bomb' Blue Orca/(Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) x Talk of Kabul/Vietnam Black SOLD OUT

William's Wonder/Queen Most Purple '78 Colombian F2


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 25, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> A few of us grew out a batch of Maui Wowie from Pacific last year, 4 of us, and ended up with 3 different phenos. Mine was the darkest of the bunch and turned a nice purple color on the sugar leaves, 2 were a dark green, and one was a real light green. Lost half of mine due to tornado/storm winds, the 6 ounces I got out of the rest of the plant was OK, nothing to brag about, and all of us had a powdery mildew issue, that wouldn't go away, not very resistant compared to my other 8 plants. Out of the 4 of us, only 1 actually turned out decent, nice smell, good buzz, but he only got 7 ounces out of a big plant, buds weren't very tight, they were fluffy and airy. The one common denominator for all of them were they all had a ton of red hairs, you could roll joints of just red hairs if you wanted to. Not one that I'll run again. I have something better to run in the box in the "swamp" this year.


Yeah, I figured that none of the 'older' strains are really true to life. And I only got 3's of most of them to play around with. So I don't have my hopes set too high in the end.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Feb 25, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Heres Swamis 2022 Seed List.
> 
> It looks like he has the Cherry Bomb AKA Maui Wowie for sale.
> 
> ...


Bookedmarked the site in my ever growing list of sites/seeds/info for future use.


----------



## kronictheseshhog (Mar 30, 2022)

hi im sorry if this is the wrong section but i just got my seeds from https://weedseedsusa.com/ thought to mention it for those still looking for seeds


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Apr 16, 2022)

Yeetermeister said:


> Hey yall, idk if this is the right place to ask but do you guys know any places to buy good, cheap, genetics? I'm looking for a company that does something similar to copycat genetics, but offers seeds at cheap prices unlike the aforementioned clown fiesta.


Dear sir,420 is next week. Sales will be everywhere.


----------



## OhNo555 (Apr 23, 2022)

Is ILGM legit? Don’t want to get ripped off.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 23, 2022)

OhNo555 said:


> Is ILGM legit? Don’t want to get ripped off.


I'd just go with a breeder from JBCSeeds.com I've heard a few people say they think ILGM is just packaging bulk seeds. Its not like they're any cheaper than a reputable breeder, no reason to take chances.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 23, 2022)

I wouldnt but from ILGM. No way. I'll leave it at that.

Buy something from AKBeanBrains, and forget about it. Email him for a complete seed list, then message him for contact info to send money. [email protected] is his email address. You cant go wrong with his gear.


----------



## OhNo555 (Apr 24, 2022)

Thank for the Information


----------



## AustralianWeedSmoker (May 26, 2022)

rollitup said:


> Alright guys, I am starting to compile a list of known breeders that Are not a scam and companies that DO NOT SEND SEEDS
> 
> 
> *These Companies Ship there seeds*
> ...


Ageeed


----------



## DancesWithWeeds (Jun 16, 2022)

OhNo555 said:


> Is ILGM legit? Don’t want to get ripped off.


I have had good seeds from ILGM but also not so good.
Three times now I have had bad seeds from them. The first time I just let it go because I also got enough from other strains. The second time they did replace them but only with my next order.

This time they replaced bad seeds with bad seeds. They said the always ship replacement seeds from a different batch so I must not know how to start seeds.

Here is a picture of BOTH seed packages. Look at the numbers and tell me they are from different batches.

They didn't send any more seeds and wasted my grow time. They lost a coustomer.

Take your chances if you like. You WILL get seeds from them and they might even grow.


----------



## Mr.jojodancer305 (Jun 17, 2022)

As a buyer this is a chance that we take when we order beans. Just a thought, create your own line. That way you will know your gear is fresh


----------



## oldman60 (Jun 17, 2022)

You can create your own fem seeds easily with a little colloidal silver and a small tent. I'm sure 
you can find the process in RIU.


----------

